# Cattivome



## cattivome (7 Settembre 2017)

Mi chiamo Francesco , ho 49 anni 
Divorziato da due mesi, con una figlia di 25  e un figlio di 23 anni. Ero sposato con silvia con cui ho vissuto 25 anni di matrimonio, più 8 di fidanzamento.
Questa è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum, non chiedo niente, ne pareri, ne consigli, perché tutto quello che potevo fare lo fatto.
Sono qui su questo forum per mandare un messaggio. La mia ex è iscritta in un altro forum, dove racconta la sua avventura, che tra l’altro non scrive del  tutto la verità dei fatti. Ma racconta solo quello che gli fa comodo.
E io mi domando, ma che cosa puoi ottenere cercando consigli, se non sei sincera? Va beh, a me non interessa più. 
Comunque scrivo qui questo messaggio alla mia ex moglie,
Perché lei qui legge spesso, e ora capisco anche il perché non abbia scritto la sua storia qui!!!
Vi ho letto per un po’, e ho notato che la maggior parte di voi, siete stati traditi, come me,  E quindi presumo che avreste mandata a quel paese al primo post.
Non chiedetemi come faccio a sapere che lei legga qui, lo so al  100% .
In oltre non le ho rivolto più la parola, da quando lo mandata a fare in culo.
Le nostre comunicazioni sono limitate solo attraverso avvocati.


Ciao Silvia
Aspettavo questo momento da diversi anni, ho dovuto aspettare il divorzio, ora io e te non abbiamo più niente da dividerci.
Oggi finalmente posso scriverti tutto quello che non sai, sono passati 5 lunghi anni, per 5 anni ho sempre tenuto tutto dentro di me.
Il mio unico scopo per raggirare le leggi italiane.
Partiamo dall’inizio .
Ti ricordi quando tornai inaspettatamente a casa perché avevo la febbre? E ti chiesi di andare al posto mio, a sostituirmi ?
E io che volevo andare in camera da letto, e tu mi dicessi, aspetta non andare in camera, ho il regalo del tuo compleanno sul letto!
Mi facessi stare sul divano per misurare la febbre ? E tu nel frattempo andassi in camera a sistemare! Ricordi silvia?
Bene, devi sapere che quando andai in camera, dopo che tu andassi via nel nostro locale per sostituirmi, io cercavo le mie pantofole, stavano sotto il letto, ma tu sai benissimo che cera anche il portafoglio del tuo amante, di cui ho visto chi è , dai suoi documenti.
Ti ricordi che sei tornata subito a casa, dopo circa 15, 20 minuti dopo?
Perché preoccupata, che poi hai preso la scopa per pulire, e che hai fatto ? Con la scopa hai spinto il portafoglio dal l’altro lato del letto,
Preso i miei indumenti per lavarli, prendendo anche il suo portafoglio.
Ecco e da quel giorno che io so che mi tradivi , e non due anni dopo, come ho voluto farti credere.
Due lunghissimi anni in cui mi hai continuamente cornificato.
In questi due anni ti ho osservata,  spiata, in tutti i modi possibili,
Tutte le tue menzogne, per farti fottere da lui, cosa credi che io non so ? Tutte le volte che mi dicevi questa sera esco con le amiche , andiamo a mangiare la pizza!
Altro che pizza silvia! E poi dico io non ti bastava, lo hai fatto entrare anche in casa? Nel nostro letto ?
Ora tu ti chiedi perché ho fatto finta di non sapere?
Bene, sai che ho lavorato molto per costruire tutto quello che avevamo,
La casa che abbiamo dovuto rifare,
Il locale in cui mi sono costati tantissimi sacrifici.
Però tutti questi sforzi, ci hanno permesso anche di vivere bene, 
Tra viaggi, crociere, insomma tu sai 
Di cosa parlo, macchine modeste, e altro che non sto qui a elencare.
Tu sapevi come sono fatto io, sapevi come  io la pensavo su infedeltà  coniugale!
D’altro canto io sapevo che se mi separavo da te, avrei dovuto mantenerti, lasciare casa, e dividere tutto quello che ho sudato negli anni con te, mentre tu ti divertivi a fatti fottere da chissà chi.
No mia cara, fesso si, scemo no!
Dopo la scoperta, ho fatto in modo che tutti gli incassi, i guadagni, non li versavo del tutto, in banca sul conto, ti ho fatto credere che il locale non andava bene, per la crisi,
Ti ricordi, che dovevamo stringere i denti, che io ti dissi che era solo un momento di crisi, e cosi ho cominciato a prelevare soldi dal nostro conto, per pagare i rifornitori ,  personale, e cosi con i mesi ho quasi svuotato il nostro conto, poi abbiamo  venduto l’attività, quindi sono rientrati una bella somma, ma io con il tempo ho prelevato anche quelli, tanto tu eri impegnata a farti fottere  da lui. Si è vero che i nostri rapporti sono andati scemando , ma perché lo voluto io, mi faceva anche schifo farlo, e tutte le volte che ti ho rifiutato, ti dicevo che ero stressato! Quelle  poche volte che lo abbiamo fatto , 
Ti ho scopata come una puttana.
Perché per me quello sei.
Poi è ovvio che dopo sono rimasto senza lavoro , ma non perché non lo trovavo, perché non ho voluto.
A quel punto, tu hai trovato dei piccoli lavori, che ci permetteva di vivere, per non prosciugare quello che avevano messo da parte.
Li mi sono divertito un po’, cosi capivi  i sacrifici che ho fatto per noi. Anche se quello che guadagnavi  era una miseria.
E intanto ti facevi scopare, ed eri ugualmente felice, e mi dicevi pure ti amo ! Che falsa e ipocrita che sei stata.
Intanto era passato più di un anno, 
Si avvicinava il nostro 25° anniversario, e tu volevi festeggiare 
Con la promessa di matrimonio.
Io non volevo, con la scusa che non lavoravo e che avremmo dovuto fare fronte a molte spese.
Ma poi se ti ricordi, dopo qualche settimana, ti dissi va bene, facciamolo. 
Infatti, era tutto a mio vantaggio, tu volevi fare le cose alla grande, e così è stato. Hai voluto che rinnovarsi la promessa in chiesa, 
Hai voluto invitare tutti i parenti e amici, e dare una grande festa.
Quale occasione avrei più avuto per sputtanarti davanti a tutti .
Ricordo ancora la tua espressione che avevi al viso quando tutti guardavano il video che avevo accuratamente preparato per te.
E ricordo perfettamente che tu mi dicessi, grazie, e volevi baciarmi,
E io ti dissi , aspetta che il bello deve ancora venire. 
Ricordo soprattutto come mi hai guardato nei occhi , dopo che tutti vedevano te con lui in rapporti intimi.  E tu mi dicessi ,  STRONZO.
Sei scappata subito via, e non mi hai dato il tempo di ascoltare quello che ti ho detto. Lo dico ora,
PUTTANA.
La mia vendetta non si è fermata,
Sono andato oltre,
non ho avuto pietà,
Dopo un anno dalla separazione, come tu ben sai, ho preso un locale in gestione, qui ho assunto i nostri figli, dandogli un buon stipendio, 
E quindi volutamente,
E dopo circa due mesi, hai dovuto lasciare la mia casa.  
Sei tornata dai tuoi, a mani vuote,
Come quando eravamo fidanzati.
Sono 5  anni che non ci rivolgiamo più una parola, 
E giusto che sia, anche perché mi fai schifo.
In oltre ho fatto ascoltare alcune tue conversazioni e video hot ai tuoi figli, ecco perché non ti rispondono a telefono. 
 volevo informarti, che la casa lo intestata a tuo figlio, e l’attività commerciale a tua figlia,
Io sono nulla tenente, puoi anche denunciare tutto quello che ho scritto qui, da me non potrai ottenere nulla.
E in ultimo volevo dirti.
MI HAI ROVINATO 33 ANNI DELLA MIA VITA.
E IO LO FATTO A TE. SPERO DI NON INCONTRARTI MAI PIÙ NELLA MIA VITA. Addio.

LA MIA STORIA.
Ho conosciuto Silvia sul posto di lavoro, lei faceva la cameriera ai tavoli, io gestivo  la sala. Uscivano entrambi da storie finite, la mia che durata 2 anni, la sua 4 anni.
In quel periodo di conoscenza ci siamo aiutato a vicenda.
Dopo circa due messi ci siamo baciati. La nostra storia d’amore e cresciuta nel tempo, tanto è vero che dopo 4 mesi che stavamo insieme, lei mi voleva lasciare,
Io non capivo il perché di questa decisione, sentivo che mi amava,
Era indecisa e confusa.
Dopo tante mie insistenze, lei cede e mi dice di avermi tradito con il suo ex. Lei era presa dai sensi di colpa, io volevo troncare, però poi dopo circa un mese, abbiamo voluto riprovarci.
Lei mi promise che non sarebbe più accaduto, e che qualora si innamora di un altro uomo, mi avrebbe prima lasciato.
Seguirono i nostri 8 anni di fidanzamento, avevamo i stessi progetti, sogni, in futuro aprire un ristorante tutto nostro.
Ci siamo sposati, e dopo circa un anno ho l’occasione di prelevare un ristorante, per l’acquisto mi indebito fino alla collo .
E non basta, mia moglie dopo qualche  Settimana mi comunica che presto sarò padre.
Dopo la nascita di mia figlia, nel ristorante faccio tutto da solo.
E questo purtroppo mi fa allontanare da lei, poi nasce mio figlio, lei super impegnata tra figli e casa, io al ristorante.
Passano quasi sette anni, io mi libero dai debiti. A quel punto potevo permettere di prendere altro personale per essere più libero. La gestione andava bene, cosi dopo 10 anni dal apertura del ristorante, decido di tenere l’attività aperta solo per 8 mesi lasciandomi la liberta di vivere la famiglia. E così fu, andavamo spesso fuori, con viaggi organizzati, crociere, ed altro.
Anche il nostro amore si era rinforzato, vivevamo nel benessere,
Senza esagerare. con gli anni ho messo da parte, un bel Po di soldi, per i nostri figli.
Così passano gli anni, e ho sempre pensato che tra noi non c’erano problemi, litigi pochissimi, e insignificanti. Le mie attenzioni verso di lei, erano all’apice nei 4 mesi che non lavoravo, ma durante i mesi in cui lavoravo, erano molto meno, ma non inesistenti.
Una mattina non mi sentivo bene,
Sono rientrato a casa , lei stava ancora in pigiama, ( strano, erano le 11.00 , lei si alza alle 8.00. Questo nel segno di poi.) 
Volevo andare in camera da letto, lei mi disse ,  no non andare, ho il tuo regalo di compleanno, non voglio che lo vedi, finisce la sorpresa. Mi stendo sul divano, e controllo la temperatura corporea.
Lei nel frattempo va in camera.
Dopo circa 10 minuti , mi accompagna in camera, mi spoglio e vado a letto, avevo 39 di febbre, 
Lei andò a prendermi la tachipirina, e mi chiuse la porta della camera.
Dopo circa 5 minuti mi porta il medicinale, io le chiedo di andare al ristorante per sostituirmi.
Lei si veste e andò via.
Io dovevo andare in bagno, non vedendo le pantofole vicino al letto, mi abbasso con il capo sotto, vedo un portafoglio, lo prendo incuriosito . Qualche banconota, bigliettini di visita, documenti,
Era del inquilino del ultimo piano, non ché, manutentore dello stabile.
Da qui sono nati i miei sospetti.
La sua espressione in viso quando sono rientrato, il non farmi entrare in camera da letto, e poi ho incominciato a pensare che quella mattina, come tutte le mattine, lei era vestita, perché quando sono rientrato stava in pigiama?
E poi perché ha chiuso la porta della camera da letto per prendere la tachipirina?
Era evidente che lui era li in quel momento, anche perché , dalla finestra della camera da letto, comunica, tramite balcone, al salotto e cucina. Ma per uscire di casa, doveva passare nel corridoio , e davanti alla mia camera da letto.
Passa circa un mese, l’inferno dentro di me, ormai non mi interessava ne meno sapere il motivo, volevo solo separarmi.
Resto fermo sui miei principi morali.
Chiedo informazioni sulla separazione, tramite un avvocato divorzile. Mi prospetta un quadro inverosimile, dopo tutto quello che ho fatto. No non mi piaceva.
Mi sono imbattuto in vari siti di vendita di micro spie audio e video e software di spionaggio , quest’ultimo è illecito.
L’avvocato mi disse di trovare prove concrete per una separazione per colpa, specialmente se i tradimenti avvenivano nella casa coniugale.
E in oltre avrei potuto denunciare lui per, violazione di proprietà.

Però con questo avrei potuto solo ottenere il beneficio di non mantenerla. Per il resto in caso di divorzio avrei dovuto fare il 50 % del ristorante, e dei risparmi.
In questi 2 anni ho registrato molti video , di loro due in casa mia.

E più di un centinaio di registrazione audio fuori casa.
Sempre in questi due anni ho fatto in modo di farle credere che il ristorante non andava bene, con il tempo, ho prelevato i nostri risparmi, facendoci credere , che avevo debiti con , fornitori, stipendi, ragioniere, tasse, manutenzioni , e altro, fino a quando i nostri risparmi erano quasi esauriti.
Decidemmo di vendere il ristorante, io già avevo l’acquirente, e in 4 settimane lo ceduto. 
I nostri risparmi sono di nuovo saliti.
Da li in poi , la mattina uscivo per cercare lavoro, ma in realtà non lo cercavo, diciamo che mi divertivo nelle slot . Cercavo di spendere soldi, ma in realtà , prelevato e depositato i contatti in posto sicuro. Passano i mesi, lei chiedeva spiegazioni, per queste uscite di denaro, ed erano sempre liti.
Le feci credere che avevo preso il vizio del gioco. 
Cosi passarono i mesi, mancavano 5 mesi alla nostro 25 anniversario di matrimonio, lei voleva una grande festa, io non ero d accordo all’inizio, pensandoci bene sarebbe stato meglio, altre uscite. E cosi fù.
Ha organizzato quasi tutto lei, io ho provvedo solo al ricevimento
[Qui mi fermo nel racconto, perché mi sono sempre chiesto, tra noi le cose non vanno bene, mi sono allontanato sempre più, erano mesi che non facevamo sesso, non le ho detto più ti amo, sempre distaccato, e pure lei ci teneva a festeggiare, non so cosa pensare, una facciata? Lei mi ha sempre detto ti amo, ma per me erano solo parole. Perché lei comunque continuava con l’altro, anzi da quando a smesso di cercarmi, tra l’altro lo rifiutata, con il suo amante sono aumentate le scappatelle.
Tra loro non è amore, e solo sesso,
Ho la conferma su varie registrazioni, audio e video.]
Continuo.
Con tutte queste spesi, avrei dato una bella botta ai nostri risparmi, il resto erano pochi, mi andava bene cosi. Tanto è vero che decisi che in quel giorno finiva il nostro matrimonio. Davanti a tutti.
E stata la mia vendetta per tutti gli anni persi con lei, specialmente gli ultimi due anni. Sentire le sue menzogne, senza sentirsi in colpa, per uscire con lui, dato che ero disoccupato in casa mia non era più possibile. 
Ho avuto tutto il tempo di pensare come sputtanarla.
Ho creato un cd con le nostre foto, da quando ci siamo sposati, foto dei viaggi, foto della nascita di mia figlia e successivamente foto di mio figlio, foto di come siamo cresciuti tutti nella mia famiglia. Fino a due anni fa’.
Con sottofondo di musiche che a noi piaceva. 
Poi in grande una scritta 
OGGI AMORE MIO TU SEI UNA 
           GRAN PUTTANA.
Da li sono partite foto che ho prelevato da alcuni video, dove ritraevano lei con lui in rapporti intimi, dopo 6 foto, si vede un video con audio.

Il giorno del anniversario.
La mattina in chiesa, come la prima volta. Fiori, tappeto rosso , confetti, e colombe. E come di consueto, il fotografo che avrebbe dovuto fare un altro album!!!.
Pomeriggio al ricevimento, non mi sono risparmiato , buffet, di insaccati, formaggi, pesce, verdure grigliate, ostriche, e rosticceria.
Poi ci siamo seduti ai tavoli, e la giornata è passata tra pietanze, e balli. Verso sera la torta nuziale 
Scelta da lei,  dopo il brindisi , il momento più atteso per me.
Prendo il microfono e dico:
Ilaria voglio che guardi questo video attentamente, e il mio modo 
Per ringraziarti di tutto quello che hai fatto per me, in questi 25 anni.
E inutile che vi scrivo il disappunto della sua famiglia per il mio agito.
Dopo alcuni giorni , invio la lettera di separazione giudiziale, avendo automaticamente denunciato anche il suo amante per violazione di proprietà, da cui sono stato risarcito per danni morali.
Con lei dopo la prima udienza, ha fatto un passo indietro, sapeva benissimo che non poteva ottenere l’assegno di mantenimento.
Il giudice decise all’epoca solo per i figli, e casa finché non diventavano autonomi.
Dopo circa un anno , ho assunto i miei figli, dando loro stabilità economica. Dopodiché ho mandato lettera tramite avvocato per far si che  lasciasse  casa. E dopo circa un mese lei andò dai suoi a più di 600 km da qui.

Questioni figli.
Per loro è stato uno shock, erano increduli per quello che ho fatto, e per quello che aveva fatto lei.
All’inizio cercavano di farci riapacificare,  ma io sono stato categorico sulla mia decisione.
In oltre ho parlato a lungo con loro, 
Con i miei figli non ho approfondito di tutto quello che la mamma ha fatto a me, questo fino a pochi giorni fa’, perché volevo che tra loro non cambiasse niente, e così è stato. Ai miei figli ho chiesto solo:
Non nominate più il suo nome in mia presenza, per me è una persona che non esiste più nella mia vita. Non voglio sapere se sta bene, o sta male, non mi interessa sapere se è viva, o morta.
Siete liberi di frequentare me o lei, ma mai insieme, non proverò astio nelle vostre scelte, come io sono vostro padre, lei è vostra madre, 
Ed è giusto che voi vivete sia l’uno che l’altro.
L’ultima volta che ho parlato con lei e stato l’anniversario, l’ultima volta che lo vista e stato quando abbiamo firmato la separazione .
Da allora solo contatti tramite avvocato. Fino a due mesi fa in cui ho ottenuto il divorzio.
Dopo il divorzio, ho Donato la mia casa a mia figlia, il ristorante lo Donato ad entrambi, 50% , e per mio figlio, comprerò un'altra casa.
Io ora ho un'altra compagna, anche lei divorziata, con due figli grandi e sposati. Vivo con lei in un appartamento in fitto.
Grazie e scusatemi se vi ho rubato un Po di spazio.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2017)

cattivome ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Francesco , ho 49 anni
> Divorziato da due mesi, con una figlia di 25  e un figlio di 23 anni. Ero sposato con silvia con cui ho vissuto 25 anni di matrimonio, più 8 di fidanzamento.
> Questa è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum, non chiedo niente, ne pareri, ne consigli, perché tutto quello che potevo fare lo fatto.
> Sono qui su questo forum per mandare un messaggio. La mia ex è iscritta in un altro forum, dove racconta la sua avventura, che tra l’altro non scrive del  tutto la verità dei fatti. Ma racconta solo quello che gli fa comodo.
> ...


ehm benvenuto 
non ho capito bene la tua ex legge qui e scrive in un altro forum ?


----------



## Lostris (7 Settembre 2017)

In tutto ciò mi spiace proprio per i tuoi figli.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Settembre 2017)

Buonome  che sangue freddo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2017)

ma piu' che altro perche' non scrivete dove lei scrive ...mah


----------



## Skorpio (7 Settembre 2017)

*....*

Io non capisco perché sei CERTO che legga qui ma non puoi dirlo.

Hai scritto il suo nome, professione, vs storia, età e sesso dei figli, manca solo il suo codice fiscale...

Ma "non puoi dire" Perché sei certo che legga qui.. mah..


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Settembre 2017)

Se tua moglie legge qui e per sbaglio fa leggere sto pezzo al suo avvocato ti asfaltano. Mai sentito parlare di revocazione? E di revisione? E le donazioni si revocano.
Quanto mi piacciono sti sveglioni che si credono fighi ed intoccabili
#Mamifacciailpiacere
Manco l'addebito avresti preso perché le corna vecchie non contano se prosegue la convivenza.
 porta il tuo disagio fuori dai coglioni


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se tua moglie legge qui e per sbaglio fa leggere sto pezzo al suo avvocato ti asfaltano. Mai sentito parlare di revocazione? E di revisione? E le donazioni si revocano.
> Quanto mi piacciono sti sveglioni che si credono fighi ed intoccabili
> #Mamifacciailpiacere
> Manco l'addebito avresti preso perché le corna vecchie non contano se prosegue la convivenza.
> porta il tuo disagio fuori dai coglioni


Dai, è un racconto da film . Un bravino se lo merita


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2017)

cattivome ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Francesco , ho 49 anni
> Divorziato da due mesi, con una figlia di 25  e un figlio di 23 anni. Ero sposato con *silvia* con cui ho vissuto 25 anni di matrimonio, più 8 di fidanzamento.
> Questa è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum, non chiedo niente, ne pareri, ne consigli, perché tutto quello che potevo fare lo fatto.
> Sono qui su questo forum per mandare un messaggio. La mia ex è iscritta in un altro forum, dove racconta la sua avventura, che tra l’altro non scrive del  tutto la verità dei fatti. Ma racconta solo quello che gli fa comodo.
> ...


Deciditi.
Silvia o Ilaria?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai, è un racconto da film . Un bravino se lo merita


Uno che aspetta 5 anni per pelare la moglie, almeno potrebbe ricontrollare italiano.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uno che aspetta 5 anni per pelare la moglie, almeno potrebbe ricontrollare italiano.


Azz' il pelo nell'uovo


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' il pelo nell'uovo


 senti torniamo a parlare di fregna, che a me sto disagiato mi fa venire l'ittero


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Deciditi.
> Silvia o Ilaria?


azz mi eta sfuggito 
sara' il secondo nome o una seconda moglie ?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> senti torniamo a parlare di fregna, che a me sto disagiato mi fa venire l'ittero


.....portone spalancato


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> azz mi eta sfuggito
> sara' il secondo nome o una seconda moglie ?


O quello della prof di italiano (trans) del liceo che se lo inculava col sale grosso tutti i mercoledì a ricreazione?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> azz mi eta sfuggito
> sara' il secondo nome o una seconda moglie ?


Aspettiamo la lei del racconto. "Signora" l'aspettiamo


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .....portone spalancato


Appunto mister cattivome, mi ridai il portafoglio? :rotfl:
Più che altro, sta storia del portafoglio e lui che fa il ristoratore non vi ricorda tanto il Necchi?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O quello della prof di italiano (trans) del liceo che se lo inculava col sale grosso tutti i mercoledì a ricreazione?


 ma piu' che altro usi i nomi di battesimo (?) 
mah


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto mister cattivome, mi ridai il portafoglio? :rotfl:
> Più che altro, sta storia del portafoglio e lui che fa il ristoratore non vi ricorda tanto il Necchi?


Il Necchi se la cava con una pisciata nel brodo.

Questo si è rovinato una vita

I gusti son gusti..


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma piu' che altro usi i nomi di battesimo (?)
> mah


Se è vero e la moglie legge si salvasse la pagina e si trovasse un buon penalista che si ripiglia tutto. E con gli interessi. Comunque se fosse stato vero un commerciante vero al mio primo commento avrebbe cancellato tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Aspettiamo la lei del racconto. "Signora" l'aspettiamo


ma non penso scrivera' ...


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il Necchi se la cava con una pisciata nel brodo.
> 
> Questo si è rovinato una vita
> 
> I gusti son gusti..


Ebbravo, stessa cosa che ho pensato io, a prescindere che la storia sia vera o meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se è vero e la moglie legge si salvasse la pagina e si trovasse un buon penalista che si ripiglia tutto. E con gli interessi. Comunque se fosse stato vero un commerciante vero al mio primo commento avrebbe cancellato tutto.


e lo so ...se la passerebbe muy male ...:facepalm:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il Necchi se la cava con una pisciata nel brodo.
> 
> Questo si è rovinato una vita
> 
> I gusti son gusti..


Mi riferivo all'ispirazione del racconto. Secondo me s'é visto troppe volte amici miei


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ebbravo, stessa cosa che ho pensato io, a prescindere che la storia sia vera o meno.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi riferivo all'ispirazione del racconto. Secondo me s'é visto troppe volte amici miei


Comunque questa cosa che ha pure fatto vedere il filmino a TUTTI gli invitati alle nozze, ma NON può assolutamente dire come sa che la moglie legge qui, è una cosa che fa ridere i polli..


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Dovrebbe postare i filmini che ha ...


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe postare i filmini che ha ...


.........nella porcilaia


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque questa cosa che ha pure fatto vedere il filmino a TUTTI gli invitati alle nozze, ma NON può assolutamente dire come sa che la moglie legge qui, è una cosa che fa ridere i polli..


Boh... Fosse vera la storia, potrei spiegarmelo nella intenzione di non dare riferimenti troppo. "circostanziati", onde consentire iniziative in sede legale. Per così come raccontata la storia, arcistufo mi perdonerà  , non vedo proprio elementi per potersi rivolgere a un legale, se non vane supposizioni su chi si possa (giustamente) celare dietro a un Nick. Se la storia fosse vera, almeno in questo non sarebbe stato stupido


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe postare i filmini che ha ...


Poi si vede che quell'altro non hai capelli che puzzano di fritto. Mi dirai come si vede da un filmino? Tranquillo che si vede. Il capello unto si vede a 100 km distanza


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Va di moda postare le clip delle trombate occasionali ..


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh... Fosse vera la storia, potrei spiegarmelo nella intenzione di non dare riferimenti troppo. "circostanziati", onde consentire iniziative in sede legale. Per così come raccontata la storia, arcistufo mi perdonerà  , non vedo proprio elementi per potersi rivolgere a un legale, se non vane supposizioni su chi si possa (giustamente) celare dietro a un Nick. Se la storia fosse vera, almeno in questo non sarebbe stato stupido


Evitare riferimenti circostanziati dopo che TUTTI gli invitati al matrimonio hanno visto il filmino in sala rinfresco???....

Mah.........


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Evitare riferimenti circostanziati dopo che TUTTI gli invitati al matrimonio hanno visto il filmino in sala rinfresco???....
> 
> Mah.........


Ma cosa centra? 

Nel filmino c'era lei che trombava col suo amante, mica lui che falsava la situazione patrimoniale.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh... Fosse vera la storia, potrei spiegarmelo nella intenzione di non dare riferimenti troppo. "circostanziati", onde consentire iniziative in sede legale. Per così come raccontata la storia, arcistufo mi perdonerà  , non vedo proprio elementi per potersi rivolgere a un legale, se non vane supposizioni su chi si possa (giustamente) celare dietro a un Nick. Se la storia fosse vera, almeno in questo non sarebbe stato stupido


Ancora con sta storia del nickname? Va bene, giochiamo... facciamo finta che sia tutto vero, facciamo finta che tutti gli elementi da lui riportati siano veri e riscontrabili. Facciamo finta che la storia del filmino davanti a tutti gli invitati sia non solo certa ma anche ovviamente circostanziata da un miliardo di testimoni invitati alla festa. Porti una sgommata informatica del genere che ha esattamente lo stesso valore di una mail ad un penalista con le palle, e quello si porta il pubblico ministero esattamente ad accertare tutti i fatti riportati in narrativa. A quel punto risalire all'elemento psicologico è un momento. E la dicitura ho fatto tutto per frodare la legge italiana é la ciliegina sulla torta. Due anni di indagini e, se è tutto vero inclusi i movimenti bancari, puoi revocare qualunque cosa compreso un accordo di separazione in cui tu rinunci a tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma cosa centra?
> 
> Nel filmino c'era lei che trombava col suo amante, mica lui che falsava la situazione patrimoniale.


È incongruente..

Io non ho problemi a farti un filmino mentre scopi con un altro, e a farlo vedere a tutti i mezzi alla cerimonia di nozze

Ma ho GROSSI problemi a dire perché sono sicuro che leggi qui (cosa moooolto più grave è scandalosa) 

È come se io dicessi che non ho nessun problema a bruciare il negozio a un commerciante che non mi ha pagato la fornitura, ma ho grossi problemi a tenermi i 5 centesimi di resto che mi ha dato in più, sbagliando il conto..


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ancora con sta storia del nickname? Va bene, giochiamo... facciamo finta che sia tutto vero, facciamo finta che tutti gli elementi da lui riportati siano veri e riscontrabili. Facciamo finta che la storia del filmino davanti a tutti gli invitati sia non solo certa ma anche ovviamente circostanziata da un miliardo di testimoni invitati alla festa. Porti una sgommata informatica del genere che ha esattamente lo stesso valore di una mail ad un penalista con le palle, e quello si porta il pubblico ministero esattamente ad accertare tutti i fatti riportati in narrativa. A quel punto risalire all'elemento psicologico è un momento. E la dicitura ho fatto tutto per frodare la legge italiana é la ciliegina sulla torta. Due anni di indagini e, se è tutto vero inclusi i movimenti bancari, puoi revocare qualunque cosa compreso un accordo di separazione in cui tu rinunci a tutto.


Un post scritto in un forum come una mail solo se ovviamente risulta mittente e destinatario. Tu il destinatario lo individui dal suo post? E il mittente? Non mi dire che verificheranno l'ip e poi risaliranno, che ste cose manco in un film 

Secondo me.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Un post scritto in un forum come una mail solo se ovviamente risulta mittente e destinatario. Tu il destinatario lo individui dal suo post? E il mittente? Non mi dire che verificheranno l'ip e poi risaliranno, che ste cose manco in un film
> 
> Secondo me.


Non sarebbe stato meglio prendere un caffè con la ex mogliera e dirglielo a quattr'occhi? Senza dubbio non si sarebbe complicato la vita


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non sarebbe stato meglio prendere un caffè con la ex mogliera e dirglielo a quattr'occhi? Senza dubbio non si sarebbe complicato la vita


Perché essere sinceri con una persona falsa ??


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non sarebbe stato meglio prendere un caffè con la ex mogliera e dirglielo a quattr'occhi? Senza dubbio non si sarebbe complicato la vita



Sarebbe stato meglio non perdere anni a rovinarsi la propria, di vita, se e' per questo. E a valle: la querela se la poteva beccare col filmino, per altri motivi. Se la storia fosse vera .... Se la sarà beccata.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché essere sinceri con una persona falsa ??


Comunque è, secondo me, un'ulteriore vendetta postuma, a che pro farla in questo contesto? Meglio e più soddisfacente sbattergliela sul muso e godere delle reazioni.
O no?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Può fare soldi vendendo storia e registrazioni a qualche multinazionale del porno ... Sezione Amatoriale


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio non perdere anni a rovinarsi la propria, di vita, se e' per questo. E a valle: la querela se la poteva beccare col filmino, per altri motivi. Se la storia fosse vera .... Se la sarà beccata.


Non ne parla. Comunque è sparito


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque è, secondo me, un'ulteriore vendetta postuma, a che pro farla in questo contesto? Meglio e più soddisfacente sbattergliela sul muso e godere delle reazioni.
> O no?


Dipende dai caratteri .. io preferirei altre strade ...


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ne parla. Comunque è sparito


Mah... E' talmente inverosimile sta storia che stento a credere a certe cose.... 

Tipo: hai sgamato le generalità dell'amante. Bel ricorso per separazione giudiziale (se lei nega e non vuole la consensuale), chiami lui a testimoniare su circostanze (che non può negare perché sennò lo fai nero), un addebito e opla'... La ricetta per non rovinarsi la vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah... E' talmente inverosimile sta storia che stento a credere a certe cose....
> 
> Tipo: hai sgamato le generalità dell'amante. Bel ricorso per separazione giudiziale (se lei nega e non vuole la consensuale), chiami lui a testimoniare su circostanze (che non può negare perché sennò lo fai nero), un addebito e opla'... La ricetta per non rovinarsi la vita.


Stavo pensando ai due nomi. Non è che Ilaria sia il nickname?


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stavo pensando ai due nomi. Non è che Ilaria sia il nickname?


Ah boh. Investiga


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah... E' talmente inverosimile sta storia che stento a credere a certe cose....
> 
> Tipo: hai sgamato le generalità dell'amante. Bel ricorso per separazione giudiziale (se lei nega e non vuole la consensuale), chiami lui a testimoniare su circostanze (che non può negare perché sennò lo fai nero), un addebito e opla'... La ricetta per non rovinarsi la vita.


Ci vogliono le prove, il traditore nega anche sull'evidenza e l'amante pure.


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ci vogliono le prove, il traditore nega anche sull'evidenza e l'amante pure.


Mmmmm.... Negare circostanze davanti a un giudice, magari in presenza di prove contrarie (che a quel punto si usano) significa tirarsi dietro ancora più rogne. Penali eh. Oltre al resto, che a quel punto diventa palese. Personalmente accetterei la consensuale, per non arrivare a quel punto.

Poi boh.... C'è chi vuole farsi sempre più male....


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Ma come te le procuri le prove ?? Violando la privacy ??


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Un post scritto in un forum come una mail solo se ovviamente risulta mittente e destinatario. Tu il destinatario lo individui dal suo post? E il mittente? Non mi dire che verificheranno l'ip e poi risaliranno, che ste cose manco in un film
> 
> Secondo me.


 tesoro mio, io di questa cosa già ne parlai ai tempi di fatti che però astrattamente sono molto meno gravi.. Che nessun pubblico ministero farebbe mai una delega alle indagini alla polizia postale invece di archiviare su un reato squisitamente informatico sono più che d'accordo con te.
 infatti l'elemento a differenza, sta proprio nella proiezione davanti a ventimila invitati. Come sta magari il pm ha ben altre priorità, ma se hai un avvocato sufficientemente magnaccio, qualche cosa a smuoverla riesci sempre.
Non è una roba per nickname questa qua, ovviamente con tutte le riserve del caso perché ci credo molto poco, ci stanno una decina di reati perpetrati al fine di falsare le risultanze di un procedimento giudiziario civile.
Poi fai te.
 a me se venisse una a studio con la stampata di questo post, e la storia del matrimonio vera  e circostanziata, compresi gli elementi come l'assunzione dei figli, le donazioni farlocche degli immobili e compagnia cantante, certamente andrei avanti.
E far saltar fuori l' IP dello scrivente sarebbe veramente l'ultimo dei problemi


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque è, secondo me, un'ulteriore vendetta postuma, a che pro farla in questo contesto? Meglio e più soddisfacente sbattergliela sul muso e godere delle reazioni.
> O no?


E pure molto meno rischioso. Ovviamente secondo me è una cazzata, però sta storiella, offre un sacco di spunti.


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma come te le procuri le prove ?? Violando la privacy ??


Discorso lungo. In parte lo avevamo già affrontato. Infatti tu chiami l'amante a testimoniare, in prima battuta. Se dovesse rendere falsa testimonianza tu produci le prove a contrario. Voglio vedere come il reo di falsa testimonianza ti controquerela 

Una nota, che può essere utile: non è che le prove raccolte con metodi che violano la privacy non siano utilizzabili nella separazione. Sono utilizzabili, e il giudice ne tiene conto. E' che questo non libera chi le produce dal concreto rischio di beccarsi una querela. Ma se quelle prove si fanno indispensabili per dimostrare la falsità della testimonianza resa in udienza.... Beh..... Cambia un attimo il discorso. Un penalista potrebbe essere più esauriente di me sul punto.


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesoro mio, io di questa cosa già ne parlai ai tempi di fatti che però astrattamente sono molto meno gravi.. Che nessun pubblico ministero farebbe mai una delega alle indagini alla polizia postale invece di archiviare su un reato squisitamente informatico sono più che d'accordo con te.
> infatti l'elemento a differenza, sta proprio nella proiezione davanti a ventimila invitati. Come sta magari il pm ha ben altre priorità, ma se hai un avvocato sufficientemente magnaccio, qualche cosa a smuoverla riesci sempre.
> Non è una roba per nickname questa qua, ovviamente con tutte le riserve del caso perché ci credo molto poco, ci stanno una decina di reati perpetrati al fine di falsare le risultanze di un procedimento giudiziario civile.
> Poi fai te.
> ...


Io invece consiglierei vivamente di lasciare perdere


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... Negare circostanze davanti a un giudice, magari in presenza di prove contrarie (che a quel punto si usano) significa tirarsi dietro ancora più rogne. Penali eh. Oltre al resto, che a quel punto diventa palese. Personalmente accetterei la consensuale, per non arrivare a quel punto.
> 
> Poi boh.... C'è chi vuole farsi sempre più male....


 tesoro, questo è un sorcio. Pure a caldo col portafoglio sotto il letto la prima cosa che ho pensato è stato mettere i soldi al riparo. Sto  tipo, ripeto sempre ammesso che sia vero, non se la scopava già più da anni


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma come te le procuri le prove ?? Violando la privacy ??


 guarda in civile pure pure, ma se parliamo di profili penali, e qua ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi, ti posso assicurare che il pubblico ministero in sede di indagine se gli nomini la parola privacy, si soffoca dalle risate


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesoro, questo è un sorcio. Pure a caldo col portafoglio sotto il letto la prima cosa che ho pensato è stato mettere i soldi al riparo. Sto  tipo, ripeto sempre ammesso che sia vero, non se la scopava già più da anni


Se la comunione morale spirituale etc etc fosse già cessata da anni, indipendentemente dalle corna, veramente non è dato sapere. Faremmo fantadiritto, io e te


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> guarda in civile pure pure, ma se parliamo di profili penali, e qua ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi, ti posso assicurare che il pubblico ministero in sede di indagine se gli nomini la parola privacy, si soffoca dalle risate


All'interno di un giudizio di separazione forse.

Se divulghi un filmino davanti a parenti e amici hai ben altro che violazione della privacy


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io invece consiglierei vivamente di lasciare perdere


Vedi perché ti dico che sicuramente è una cazzata? Perché o questa viene da qualche paese sperduto nell'entroterra siciliano in cui poiché è puttanissima (cit.),  con la scusa della pressione psicologica le hanno fatto ingoiare un accordo di separazione totalmente folle dopo che il marito le aveva fatto credere che le conveniva una separazione 0 a 0 perché i soldi non c'erano più, pure se poco poco viene da una condizione di civiltà, dopo la sparata (a cui non credo per un cazzo, sia chiaro) del filmetto davanti agli invitati, andava da un avvocato e lo avrebbe spellato.
Anche perché le corna vecchie di anni non contano se c'è prosecuzione del rapporto. Soprattutto nell'addebito. Causa vinta e stravinta quest'anno. Ovviamente avevo la fedifraga. Lui cornuto, fuori di casa, e con i figli in affido condiviso prevalente presso la madre.  il giudice donna quando il genio del male del suo avvocato ha provato a produrre foto e filmati di due anni prima a momenti li cacciava a calci


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> All'interno di un giudizio di separazione forse.
> 
> Se divulghi un filmino davanti a parenti e amici hai ben altro che violazione della privacy


Appunto, non ti scordare mai però che c'è qualcosa che si chiama consenso dell'avente diritto. Se non ha agito lì per lì...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se la comunione morale spirituale etc etc fosse già cessata da anni, indipendentemente dalle corna, veramente non è dato sapere. Faremmo fantadiritto, io e te


Stiamo già facendo fanta diritto. Già ti ho detto che non credo a una parola di questa storia ricalcata sui peggio film di Lino Banfi, sto prendendo gli elementi che ho per giocare un po'.
 oltretutto non ti scordare mai che le nostre dispute fantagiuridiche appassionano da morire oltre confine :rotfl:


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedi perché ti dico che sicuramente è una cazzata? Perché o questa viene da qualche paese sperduto nell'entroterra siciliano in cui poiché è puttanissima (cit.),  con la scusa della pressione psicologica le hanno fatto ingoiare un accordo di separazione totalmente folle dopo che il marito le aveva fatto credere che le conveniva una separazione 0 a 0 perché i soldi non c'erano più, pure se poco poco viene da una condizione di civiltà, dopo la sparata (a cui non credo per un cazzo, sia chiaro) del filmetto davanti agli invitati, andava da un avvocato e lo avrebbe spellato.
> Anche perché le corna vecchie di anni non contano se c'è prosecuzione del rapporto. Soprattutto nell'addebito. Causa vinta e stravinta quest'anno. Ovviamente avevo la fedifraga. *Lui cornuto, fuori di casa, e con i figli in affido condiviso prevalente presso la madre.  il giudice donna quando il genio del male del suo avvocato ha provato a produrre foto e filmati di due anni prima a momenti li cacciava a calci*



Quindi alimenti anche alla moglie? 
Quanti anni ci sono voluti per arrivare a questa sentenza? 
Credo tu intendessi due anni prima della separazione, vero?
In definitiva cosa ha perso rispetto a una consensuale il marito?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi alimenti anche alla moglie?
> Quanti anni ci sono voluti per arrivare a questa sentenza?
> Credo tu intendessi due anni prima della separazione, vero?


mantenimento anche alla moglie, basso. Che secondo me perderà in appello vista la cassazione nuova.
mantenimento per i tre figli, quello chi lo tocca
ma la vittoria è stata la casa. Assegnata a lei
corna accertate tre anni prima, lui raccatta prove, perde due anni di convivenza per mettere in sicurezza (secondo lui) le prove, lei nel frattempo smette di vedere l'amante, lui deposita il ricorso. ultimo rapporto accertato due anni prima.
giudice come sopra


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mantenimento anche alla moglie, basso. Che secondo me perderà in appello vista la cassazione nuova.
> mantenimento per i tre figli, quello chi lo tocca
> ma la vittoria è stata la casa. Assegnata a lei
> corna accertate tre anni prima, lui raccatta prove, perde due anni di convivenza per mettere in sicurezza (secondo lui) le prove, lei nel frattempo smette di vedere l'amante, lui deposita il ricorso. ultimo rapporto accertato due anni prima.
> giudice come sopra


Al di là della questione legale (va così e non si discute e non so quanto l'addebito venga accolto in percentuale. E' una possibilità  che hai per evitare di finire - come si dice - cornuto e mazziato, ma come mi dimostri con questo esempio non sempre funziona), ti sembra "giusto" quest'esito?
Un uomo che viene tradito in pratica perde tutto: casa, figli che può vedere limitatamente, e in più si trova a pagare (a vita?) un mantenimento a una moglie che lo ha tradito.
Attenzione: non lasciato, che potrebbe essere più accettabile, ma tradito.
Perché va così, cosa ha influito su questa decisione?
La forte differenza di reddito? Gli anni insieme? Lo stato patrimoniale? Il fatto che il tradimento in fin dei conti oggi è "normale", accettabile, parte della vita di coppia?
Ma ditelo prima allora, che me ne vado in giro pure io a scoparmi chi mi pare, no?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Al di là della questione legale (va così e non si discute e non so quanto l'addebito venga accolto in percentuale. E' una possibilità  che hai per evitare di finire - come si dice - cornuto e mazziato, ma come mi dimostri con questo esempio non sempre funziona), ti sembra "giusto" quest'esito?
> Un uomo che viene tradito in pratica perde tutto: casa, figli che può vedere limitatamente, e in più si trova a pagare (a vita?) un mantenimento a una moglie che lo ha tradito.
> Attenzione: non lasciato, che potrebbe essere più accettabile, ma tradito.
> Perché va così, cosa ha influito su questa decisione?
> ...


non c'è la percentuale. l'addebito te lo danno o non te lo danno.
Un uomo che viene tradito deve, IMMEDIATAMENTE, decidere se lasciarsi o no.
L'errore è sempre lo stesso, pensare che, visto che sul piano dela fedeltà il tradito ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, allora automaticamente può fare come cazzo gi pare.
comunque.
Quando ha deciso, se si vuole separare andasse dall'avvocato suo e si organzzano per lavorare nell'immediatezza, non dopo anni passati a fare il sorcio grattando negli armadi. Comunque non ti dico tutto perchè, visto che la sentenza è stata pure pubblicata e la tizia la ho difesa io, poi gli stalker della domenica me li trovo attaccati al culo (oltre che perchè sto tipo di info si pagano).
e si, per come ragiono io, vatti a scopare chi ti pare, basta che non ti fai beccare E SOPRATTUTTO che non levi niente a casa.


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non c'è la percentuale. l'addebito te lo danno o non te lo danno.
> Un uomo che viene tradito deve, IMMEDIATAMENTE, decidere se lasciarsi o no.
> L'errore è sempre lo stesso, pensare che, visto che sul piano dela fedeltà il tradito ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, allora automaticamente può fare come cazzo gi pare.
> comunque.
> ...



Che è un po' la morale di sempre di noi italiani.

Ma... perché - e la domanda non la rivolgo solo a te - è meno accettabile  (non sto parlando dal punto di vista legale) nascondere i soldi per pararsi il culo piuttosto che nascondere una relazione extraconiugale?
Non sono entrambi due casi di menzogna?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... perché - e la domanda non la rivolgo solo a te - è meno accettabile  (non sto parlando dal punto di vista legale) nascondere i soldi per pararsi il culo piuttosto che nascondere una relazione extraconiugale?
> Non sono entrambi due casi di menzogna?


Guarda, io ti parlo per me e per le mie personalissime scale valoriali che sono ovviamente influenzata dal lavoro che faccio.
Per me è molto più grave dare per scontato il proprio partner quando ci stai insieme piuttosto che scoparsi qualcun altro.
Per me è molto più grave distruggere scientificamente la vita di qualcuno con cui stai che hai già deciso di lasciare logorando lo giorno per giorno per rosicchiare soldi oppure casa.
 Per me viene prima il gioco e poi giocatori. Se con una persona ci hai montato un progetto ci sta che te la prendi nel culo perché il progetto vale più di te. Se io non vado d'accordo con mia moglie e vorrei tanto mandarla a fanculo non è che l'amante mi serve come grimaldello per far saltare il banco. Se la mando a fanculo o non ce la mando è qualcosa che prescinde da un eventuale scopata fuori sono valutazioni mie che riguardano interessi più grossi di me oltre che di lei.
Sempre per me, non tutti i processi decisionali possono essere condivisi. Molto peggio avere dentro casa un rompi coglioni frustrato che passa la giornata a mettere a posto cose che non vanno messe a posto, invece di mettere a posto dentro di sé, piuttosto che qualcuno tranquillo e risolto che non fa mancare niente a casa e che quando sta con te sta con te.
Io la mia vita la ho impostata così.
 l'utilità della menzogna sta esattamente nel fatto che, e te ne sarai accorto ampiamente, se il racconto come vivo la gente non ci crede o mi prende per matto, se invece vivo come vivo tutte le persone che in qualche modo fanno parte della mia vita extra e che mi conoscono dal vivo invece si rendono conto che lo schema funziona.
 tanto per dirne una, ho sempre evitato come la peste quelle donne che volevano usarmi come grimaldello per accorgersi dopo vent'anni che avevano fatto una scelta sbagliata vent'anni prima. Ovvio che non mi sono esentato dal farglielo notare, però non ci ho scopato. Sarebbero diventate quel tipo di amanti che passano la domenica a casa a sospirare mentre tu stai a farti i cazzi tuoi con la famiglia.
E io non voglio essere responsabile dei sospiri di nessuno. Soprattutto se sono tristi.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> guarda in civile pure pure, ma se parliamo di profili penali, e qua ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi, ti posso assicurare che il pubblico ministero in sede di indagine se gli nomini la parola privacy, si soffoca dalle risate


Non sono ferrato in materia ma conoscenti che hanno avuto queste problematiche hanno optato per la scoperta casuale tenendo per se le prove ottenute Violando la privacy.


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stiamo già facendo fanta diritto. Già ti ho detto che non credo a una parola di questa storia ricalcata sui peggio film di Lino Banfi, sto prendendo gli elementi che ho per giocare un po'.
> oltretutto non ti scordare mai che le nostre dispute fantagiuridiche appassionano da morire oltre confine :rotfl:


Vogliamo tornare a disquisire del diritto costituzionale di difesa in relazione alla pochezza morale (forumistica..... ) degli avvocati che vi si adeguano?  :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Che è un po' la morale di sempre di noi italiani.
> 
> Ma... perché - e la domanda non la rivolgo solo a te - è meno accettabile  (non sto parlando dal punto di vista legale) nascondere i soldi per pararsi il culo piuttosto che nascondere una relazione extraconiugale?
> Non sono entrambi due casi di menzogna?


Diciamo che, se il problema economico e' in capo a colui che ha ricevuto le corna, a volte trattasi anche di comprensibile tutela.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vogliamo tornare a disquisire del diritto costituzionale di difesa in relazione alla pochezza morale (forumistica..... ) degli avvocati che vi si adeguano?  :carneval:


Io adoro la mia pochezza morale. Ma ci sguazzo proprio. Soprattutto se certificata da oscuri soggetti.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non sono ferrato in materia ma conoscenti che hanno avuto queste problematiche hanno optato per la scoperta casuale tenendo per se le prove ottenute Violando la privacy.


In civile si fa così infatti.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=7278]cattivome[/MENTION] si e' dato ?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7278]cattivome[/MENTION] si e' dato ?


Sicuramente


----------



## oriente70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Sta  montando i video


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Discorso lungo. In parte lo avevamo già affrontato. Infatti tu chiami l'amante a testimoniare, in prima battuta. Se dovesse rendere falsa testimonianza tu produci le prove a contrario. Voglio vedere come il reo di falsa testimonianza ti controquerela
> 
> Una nota, che può essere utile: non è che le prove raccolte con metodi che violano la privacy non siano utilizzabili nella separazione. Sono utilizzabili, e il giudice ne tiene conto. E' che questo non libera chi le produce dal concreto rischio di beccarsi una querela. Ma se quelle prove si fanno indispensabili per dimostrare la falsità della testimonianza resa in udienza.... Beh..... Cambia un attimo il discorso. Un penalista potrebbe essere più esauriente di me sul punto.


Esatto (sono del 'ramo'), però : sul primo sottolineato sono sicuro la percentuale di amanti che, chiamati a testimoniare, si presentano in udienza è del 0,00001 %....
(lascia stare l'accompagnamento coattivo e le sanzioni ; chiunque preferirà pagare una sanzione da 500 € pur di non testimoniare a sfavore dell'ex amante)


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto (sono del 'ramo'), però : sul primo sottolineato sono sicuro la percentuale di amanti che, chiamati a testimoniare, si presentano in udienza è del 0,00001 %....
> (lascia stare l'accompagnamento coattivo e le sanzioni ; chiunque preferirà pagare una sanzione da 500 € pur di non testimoniare a sfavore dell'ex amante)



Eh. Ma da determinati contegni il giudice deve tenere conto. 116 cpc.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto (sono del 'ramo'), però : sul primo sottolineato sono sicuro la percentuale di amanti che, chiamati a testimoniare, si presentano in udienza è del 0,00001 %....
> (lascia stare l'accompagnamento coattivo e le sanzioni ; chiunque preferirà pagare una sanzione da 500 € pur di non testimoniare a sfavore dell'ex amante)


Se si presenta dipende. Dalla latitudine, ma anche se come talvolta accade, l'ex amante é l'attuale compagno o no.


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> G
> Per me è molto più grave dare per scontato il proprio partner quando ci stai insieme piuttosto che scoparsi qualcun altro.


A volte ci si dà per scontati in due. E non sempre il tradimento è conseguenza di questo.
Io quando sono stato tradito mi sono sentito "contemporaneamente" vittima di un'ingiustizia.
Mi sono sentito quasi obbligato a fare delle scelte in conseguenza delle quale avrei dovuto buttare via gran parte di quella che era la mia vita. 
Mi sono sentito obbligato a dover perdere tutto: casa, soldi, coppia, figlia, progetti.
Il tutto a un'età in cui è difficile ripartire.
Lei aveva l'amante, lui l'avrebbe anche sposata.
Avevamo un conto in comune, per cui io non avevo soldi miei per fare nulla. Uscire di casa? Dove? Da chi? Con quali soldi?
Lasciare mia figlia? A 6 anni? 
Lei non aveva un reddito sufficiente a vivere da sola, ma col nuovo uomo - pensavo - si sarebbe rifatta una vita economicamente paragonabile a quella attuale. Io per mantenere lei e mia figlia a casa nostra avrei dovuto sacrificare gran parte del mio stipendio e avrei avuto difficoltà pertanto ad avere anche solo una casa mia. E poi... mia figlia. Sarebbe cresciuta con un altro uomo.... 
Ma neanche morto.
Io invece capisco tutto. Capisco chi difende con i denti i soldi dopo che un progetto di vita è stato demolito. Li difende perché sa che se gli anni sono passati ed è più difficile ricominciare a 40, 50... senza soldi, senza casa è impossibile.
Ti difendi dal fallimento che non hai voluto di un tuo progetto.  
Comprendo chi aspetta anni prima di separarsi. Perché magari si trova come me nella merda, non ha i mezzi per uscirne fuori, magari spera di ricostruire qualcosa, magari va fuori di testa, cade in depressione, ha attacchi di panico e proprio non ce la fa o sa che non ce la farebbe ad affrontare le difficoltà.
Io sono stato molto male, a livello psicologico. 
Ci ho messo anni per recuperare il mio equilibrio, è stato uno shock, inaspettato, credimi. 
Ora sono sereno e non mi pento delle mie decisioni. Siamo tornati a stare insieme serenamente, a volerci bene, anche se quel che è accaduto ci ha cambiati dentro. 
Ma quella sensazione di non poter prendere una decisione che non fosse comunque distruttiva l'ho avuta, a lungo, all'epoca. E la ricordo ancora, come ricordo la rabbia.
Quella rabbia di chi sa di vivere un'ingiustizia.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A volte ci si dà per scontati in due. E non sempre il tradimento è conseguenza di questo.
> Io quando sono stato tradito mi sono sentito "contemporaneamente" vittima di un'ingiustizia.
> Mi sono sentito quasi obbligato a fare delle scelte in conseguenza delle quale avrei dovuto buttare via gran parte di quella che era la mia vita.
> Mi sono sentito obbligato a dover perdere tutto: casa, soldi, coppia, figlia, progetti.
> ...


Lo capisco, in realtà Ti sto solo dicendo che quella rabbia di chi sa di vivere un'ingiustizia non la sento come mia. Semplicemente perché non credo e non crederò mai che il tradimento nasca da una parte sola. Se arrivo a conoscere una donna sposata e quella donna sposata arriva a volermisì scopare c'è qualcosa che si è rotto e qualcuno che ha rotto qualcosa nel rapporto fra quella donna scopata e il suo legittimo consorte.
Conosco pochissime persone in grado di tradire con leggerezza. E ne conosco ancor meno in grado di tradire con leggerezza ma con la consapevolezza che bisogna sapersi muovere per non fare arrivare i casini a casa.
Per come la vedo io la colpa peggiore e la moglie non è stata tradirti ma farsi beccare. Così ti avrebbe risparmiato la sofferenza, non evitando di tradirti.
Io la vedo così e non voglio dare lezioni a nessuno. Ma per me sto schema funziona alla grande.


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo capisco, in realtà Ti sto solo dicendo che quella rabbia di chi sa di vivere un'ingiustizia non la sento come mia. *Semplicemente perché non credo e non crederò mai che il tradimento nasca da una parte sola. *Se arrivo a conoscere una donna sposata e quella donna sposata arriva a volermisì scopare c'è qualcosa che si è rotto e qualcuno che ha rotto qualcosa nel rapporto fra quella donna scopata e il suo legittimo consorte.
> Conosco pochissime persone in grado di tradire con leggerezza. E ne conosco ancor meno in grado di tradire con leggerezza ma con la consapevolezza che bisogna sapersi muovere per non fare arrivare i casini a casa.
> Per come la vedo io la colpa peggiore e la moglie non è stata tradirti ma farsi beccare. Così ti avrebbe risparmiato la sofferenza, non evitando di tradirti.
> Io la vedo così e non voglio dare lezioni a nessuno. Ma per me sto schema funziona alla grande.


Il tradimento nasce da una precisa volontà personale.
La crisi in una coppia nasce nella coppia, pertanto da entrambi.
Potevamo anche essere in crisi, per varie ragioni. Magari perché con una bambina di 6 anni, due genitori suoi appena deceduti e una serie di problemi innescatisi il tempo insieme non era più così soddisfacente come magari uno avrebbe voluto in quel momento della sua vita. 
Ma se eravamo in crisi questo riguardava entrambi e all'epoca comunque non ne parlammo. 
E io, anche adesso, mi faccio scrupoli all'idea di avere una relazione extra, figuriamoci allora. 
Quindi l'essere in crisi con l'altro non indica automaticamente che si può tradire, non ne è una giustificazione. 
Magari più semplicemente è andata così perché quel tipo le ha fatto sangue, mentre io dopo quasi 20 anni insieme ero pur sempre la stessa minestra e a un certo punto il _perché no_ ha trovato le sue motivazioni per diventare un sì.
Perché no? Tanto alla sua capa va bene da anni, altri lo fanno senza essere beccati, perché proprio a lei doveva andare male?
Guarda che lo capisco. Anche a me "fanno sangue" altre ragazze, anch'io comprendo come una persona a un certo punto dopo aver sommato dolori, frustrazioni e ansie (anche del tempo che passa) trovandosi davanti  un bel tipo che si propone ci faccia più di un  pensierino, perché comunque "così fan tutte", cosa vuoi che sia?
Si scopa e poi si torna a casa più allegri e sereni, è il miglior ricostituente per la psiche, un antidoto all'infelicità, una barriera alla depressione.
Ma, per favore, non attribuiamo le colpe al tradito. E' un modo per dire anche in questo caso che "se lo è andato a cercare", che è un concetto obsoleto, retaggio dell'era patriarcale, quando a tradire erano soprattutto gli uomini.
Allora erano le mogli a doversi tenere buono il marito secondo l'opinione comune.
Oggi che facciamo? Siamo noi uomini a doverci tenere buone le mogli? Abbiamo ribaltato le cose mantenendone la sostanza, oltretutto a danno del nostro genere, che da statistiche in caso di divorzio perder quasi sempre tutto? 
Poi, ripeto,  il desiderio verso altre persone c'è in tutti noi, ma è una questione personale, non addebitiamolo ad altri.


----------



## Mat78 (8 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento nasce da una precisa volontà personale.
> La crisi in una coppia nasce nella coppia, pertanto da entrambi.
> Potevamo anche essere in crisi, per varie ragioni. Magari perché con una bambina di 6 anni, due genitori suoi appena deceduti e una serie di problemi innescatisi il tempo insieme non era più così soddisfacente come magari uno avrebbe voluto in quel momento della sua vita.
> Ma se eravamo in crisi questo riguardava entrambi e all'epoca comunque non ne parlammo.
> ...


Ottima risposta. Straquoto.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento nasce da una precisa volontà personale.
> La crisi in una coppia nasce nella coppia, pertanto da entrambi.
> Potevamo anche essere in crisi, per varie ragioni. Magari perché con una bambina di 6 anni, due genitori suoi appena deceduti e una serie di problemi innescatisi il tempo insieme non era più così soddisfacente come magari uno avrebbe voluto in quel momento della sua vita.
> Ma se eravamo in crisi questo riguardava entrambi e all'epoca comunque non ne parlammo.
> ...


Mamma mia che minestrone. Stai facendo un mischione irricevibile, e stai facendo l'errore che fanno tutti, ossia di prendere la tua percezione di un dato fenomeno e pensare che siccome tu senti un qualcosa e siccome tu hai gestito un qualcosa in una certa maniera, allora quel film se lo possono vedere tutti.
Mai fatto un discorso di uomini e di donne. Il tradimento esiste da quando esiste il matrimonio e non è un caso. Ed è qualcosa di assolutamente unisex.
Non è mai esistito un periodo in cui tradiva maggiormente l'uomo. Casomai fino a poco tempo fa, è in molti contesti ancora oggi, il tradimento dell'uomo viene soppesato con più indulgenza rispetto a quello femminile.
Poi per carità, ovvio che andiamo tutti a pensare di essere la persona più straordinaria del mondo, e di conseguenza la nostra storia, la nostra partner e soprattutto le nostre scelte di vita sono le più straordinarie di questo mondo, io per lavoro di gente con le corna date o prese ne vedo tante, e ti dico che pochissime volte mi sono trovato di fronte a situazioni in cui chi le corna le ha subite fosse totalmente avulso da qualunque tipo di responsabilità nella genesi delle corna stesse.
Per contro, mi sono sempre trovato di fronte a persone beatificate dal tradimento perché automaticamente anche se non scopavano più la moglie da due anni pretendevano che quella rimanesse a guardare il muretto perché si erano promesse l'esclusiva davanti a un prete. Ovviamente vale anche al contrario. Ripeto che non è una questione di Uomini e Donne


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io la colpa peggiore e la moglie non è stata tradirti ma farsi beccare. Così ti avrebbe risparmiato la sofferenza, non evitando di tradirti.
> Io la vedo così e non voglio dare lezioni a nessuno. Ma per me sto schema funziona alla grande.


Da quando sono 'planato' in queste lande ho più volte cercato di sottolineare un concetto assai simile, partendo dal presupposto che (piaccia o meno) il tradimento è parte della natura umana ed è un atto più comune di quel che si creda (ovviamente il fatto che sia comune non lo nobilita, anzi).
Per cui ho sempre cercato (pro domo mia ? Probabile, ma rileva fino ad un certo punto) di sostenere che il tradimento non esiste finchè non viene alla luce, e finchè non viene alla luce non fa male.
Un fatto ignoto alla vittima non può nuocere alla vittima se essa ne è all'oscuro.
E che il tradimento intanto 'esiste' perchè emerge, se emerge e quando emerge.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da quando sono 'planato' in queste lande ho più volte cercato di sottolineare un concetto assai simile, partendo dal presupposto che (piaccia o meno) il tradimento è parte della natura umana ed è un atto più comune di quel che si creda (ovviamente il fatto che sia comune non lo nobilita, anzi).
> Per cui ho sempre cercato (pro domo mia ? Probabile, ma rileva fino ad un certo punto) di sostenere che il tradimento non esiste finchè non viene alla luce, e finchè non viene alla luce non fa male.
> Un fatto ignoto alla vittima non può nuocere alla vittima se essa ne è all'oscuro.
> E che il tradimento intanto 'esiste' perchè emerge, se emerge e quando emerge.


molto simile la mia posizione


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo capisco, in realtà Ti sto solo dicendo che quella rabbia di chi sa di vivere un'ingiustizia non la sento come mia. Semplicemente perché non credo e non crederò mai che il tradimento nasca da una parte sola. Se arrivo a conoscere una donna sposata e quella donna sposata arriva a volermisì scopare c'è qualcosa che si è rotto e qualcuno che ha rotto qualcosa nel rapporto fra quella donna scopata e il suo legittimo consorte.


'Razionalmente' dovrebbe andare come scrivi tu, il problema è che in questi casi la razionalità conta molto molto poco.
In altre parole, se fa male fa male, e se ci si sente vittima di un'ingiustizia è perchè, effettivamente, lo si è.
Puoi passare una vita a raccontarti che tutto sommato poteva accadere, che accade a tutti, che c'erano dei problemi e così via per indorarti la pillola e deglutirla illudendoti di non sentirne l'amaro.
Ma non funziona così, noi non funzioniamo così.
Se vieni tradito e ti fa male ti fa male e basta, e non basteranno un miliardo di perchè e percome a far scemare il dolore.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Conosco pochissime persone in grado di tradire con leggerezza. E ne conosco ancor meno in grado di tradire con leggerezza ma con la consapevolezza che bisogna sapersi muovere per non fare arrivare i casini a casa.
> Per come la vedo io la colpa peggiore e la moglie non è stata tradirti ma farsi beccare. Così ti avrebbe risparmiato la sofferenza, non evitando di tradirti.
> Io la vedo così e non voglio dare lezioni a nessuno. Ma per me sto schema funziona alla grande.


La sofferenza come giustamente scrivi deriva dall'essersi fatti sgamare.
Il problema è che, se sgamati, NON puoi evitare quella sofferenza. Non puoi evitare che il tradito viva costantemente con una sensazione di profonda ingiustizia.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Razionalmente' dovrebbe andare come scrivi tu, il problema è che in questi casi la razionalità conta molto molto poco.
> In altre parole, se fa male fa male, e se ci si sente vittima di un'ingiustizia è perchè, effettivamente, lo si è.
> Puoi passare una vita a raccontarti che tutto sommato poteva accadere, che accade a tutti, che c'erano dei problemi e così via per indorarti la pillola e deglutirla illudendoti di non sentirne l'amaro.
> Ma non funziona così, noi non funzioniamo così.
> ...


Altro errore di fondo, una cosa è il dolore, una cosa è l'attribuzione di torti e ragioni. Non basta dire sto male per essere automaticamente santi. Non basta nemmeno star male per essere automaticamente santi. Ti dirò di più. Molto spesso il dolore di scoprire un tradimento è infinitamente inferiore a quello che hai fatto patire sotto forma di frustrazione dall'altra parte magari ogni tanto una persona che per anni ha cercato di costruire qualcosa laddove le fondamenta erano di sabbia, ma la sabbia ce la ha messa chi alla fine è stato tradito.
La verità, è che molto semplicemente i rapporti di lungo corso si costruiscono sui non detti molto più che su uno scambio di comunicazione che dovrebbe essere il paradigma di qualunque coppia.
È molta gente, anzi moltissima, affida la propria felicità alla torbida acquiescenza al paradigma del per sempre solo perché ce lo siamo detti davanti ad un prete.
Molta di quella moltissima gente affida la propria felicità al fatto che poiché ci sedetti un per sempre automaticamente la gente diventa sorda muta è cieca non solo all'attrazione fisica nei confronti delle altre persone, ma anche e soprattutto alla attrazione mentale che già erano quelle persone che ti fanno capire senza dirtelo quanto la scelta di colui a cui hai detto per sempre sia stata fatta al ribasso rispetto alle tue aspettative.
Fidati, non sono Brad Pitt, e non sono uno a cui piacciono brutte, stupide o disagiate. Anzi. Ma lo straccio di successo immeritato che ho con l'altro sesso, sta esattamente nel fatto che la concorrenza fa schifo.
Poi magari ti ritrovi a 40 anni con un paio di figli fatti per strada un marito che ti vuole bene ma ti guarda come una sorella, e non ci pensi per niente a far saltare il banco perché tutto sommato stai bene come stai.
A sto punto onestamente va a finire che la testa corre e il resto dell'attrezzatura segue


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro errore di fondo, una cosa è il dolore, una cosa è l'attribuzione di torti e ragioni. Non basta dire sto male per essere automaticamente santi. Non basta nemmeno star male per essere automaticamente santi.


Non sono d'accordo.
Il dolore lo senti e basta, e prescinde dalla 'santificazione'.
Se una macchina ti investe il dolore lo senti, non è che siccome 10 anni prima hai investito tu un'altra persona allora non senti nulla...



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molto spesso il dolore di scoprire un tradimento è infinitamente inferiore a quello che hai fatto patire sotto forma di frustrazione dall'altra parte magari ogni tanto una persona che per anni ha cercato di costruire qualcosa laddove le fondamenta erano di sabbia, ma la sabbia ce la ha messa chi alla fine è stato tradito.


Su questo non ci piove ma è un altro discorso, e ripeto, è un discorso che cerca di 'spiegare' (e razionalmente va benissimo) ma il dolore non è che scema perchè ti dai una spiegazione...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Il dolore lo senti e basta, e prescinde dalla 'santificazione'.
> Se una macchina ti investe il dolore lo senti, non è che siccome 10 anni prima hai investito tu un'altra persona allora non senti nulla...
> * sì ma non è che uno stronzo investito da una macchina diventa meno stronzo perché è stato investito.
> ...


Non si tratta di darsi una spiegazione. Noi giochiamo al di fuori. I tradimenti li vedi, qui stiamo per vederli commentarli e farci una chiacchiera sul grande mondo delle corna. sei un giudice tanto migliore quanto riesci a vedere il tradimento al di fuori dalla lente deformante della tua esperienza personale.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Comunque 49 anni - 25 anni di matrimonio = 24 anni - 8 anni di fidanzamento = 16.
Si sono conosciuti al lavoro e veniva da un'altra storia di 4 anni. Dai 12 anni?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non si tratta di darsi una spiegazione. Noi giochiamo al di fuori. I tradimenti li vedi, qui stiamo per vederli commentarli e farci una chiacchiera sul grande mondo delle corna. sei un giudice tanto migliore quanto riesci a vedere il tradimento al di fuori dalla lente deformante della tua esperienza personale.


D'accordo ma...si parlava di dolore, di quello che uno sente quando è vittima di un torto (in questo caso il tradimento).
Per cui, chiedere al tradito di farsi terzo e 'vedere il tradimento al di fuori dalla lente deformante della tua esperienza personale' è dannatamente difficile !
Ne sono sufficientemente sicuro :
a) per esperienza personale ;
b) ho affrontato la questione con non uno, ma DUE terapisti.
Il primo la pensava più o meno come te, mi invitava infatti a guardare il tradimento non come qualcosa che fosse stato fatto a me, ma, appunto, come qualcosa da cui prendere le distanze e osservare in modo più distaccato.
L'esempio era il seguente : "supponiamo che il tradimento non l'avessi subìto tu ma un terzo a te estraneo ; e supponiamo che quella che tradiva non era tua moglie ma una bella figa X e che quello che se la trombava era un tuo caro amico. Come avresti reagito ? Cosa avresti detto al tuo amico ? Che non si fa o, molto più probabilmente, ti saresti complimentato con lui per la scelta ?"
Questo per dire che dipende dalla prospettiva da cui guardiamo una cosa, e che pertanto il tradimento, in sè, non è manco cosa grave, ma anzi, qualcosa della quale in certi casi addirittura compiacersi.
Il secondo terapista però, poichè il primo con quella teoria m'aveva pure convinto ma anche no, mi spiegò molto semplicemente che c'è una cosetta che si chiama inconscio alla quale NON PUOI spiegare razionalmente qualcosa e sperare che quella spiegazione faccia svanire il tuo dolore.
L'esempio dell'essere investiti da una macchina dovrebbe essere sufficientemente esplicativo.
Sarebbe troppo semplice e infatti così non è.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordo ma...si parlava di dolore, di quello che uno sente quando è vittima di un torto (in questo caso il tradimento).
> Per cui, chiedere al tradito di farsi terzo e 'vedere il tradimento al di fuori dalla lente deformante della tua esperienza personale' è dannatamente difficile !
> Ne sono sufficientemente sicuro :
> a) per esperienza personale ;
> ...


 nessuno pretende che tu sia asettico nei confronti della tua esperienza, ma magari che tu fossi un minimo meno parziale nei confronti dell'esperienza degli altri magari quello si.
Comunque ti continuo a dire che per me uno stronzo che viene investito da una macchina non è meno stronzo perché è stato investito.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> nessuno pretende che tu sia asettico nei confronti della tua esperienza, ma magari che tu fossi un minimo meno parziale nei confronti dell'esperienza degli altri magari quello si.
> Comunque ti continuo a dire che per me uno stronzo che viene investito da una macchina non è meno stronzo perché è stato investito.


Sul sottolineato : questo è chiarissimo, il punto è che il presupposto è quanto scrivevi prima, e cioè che "Ti sto solo dicendo che quella rabbia di chi sa di vivere un'ingiustizia  non la sento come mia. Semplicemente perché non credo e non crederò mai  che il tradimento nasca da una parte sola".
Questo è il punto di vista di un terzo, che NON PUO' (forse perchè, come nel tuo caso, non c'è mai passato) comprendere il dolore e la rabbia.
Quella, la tua, è una razionalissima presa di posizione (ripeto, di un terzo).
Ma se per un secondo riuscissi ad entrare nel ruolo del tradito . con annessi dolori - ti sarebbe facile comprendere come sentiresti tua quella rabbia e che te ne fotterebbe meno di zero di sapere, di riconoscere, che il tradimento non nasce da una parte sola....(anche perchè spessissimo nasce da una parte sola e non ha NESSUNA giustificazione, nè spiegazione)...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sul sottolineato : questo è chiarissimo, il punto è che il presupposto è quanto scrivevi prima, e cioè che "Ti sto solo dicendo che quella rabbia di chi sa di vivere un'ingiustizia  non la sento come mia. Semplicemente perché non credo e non crederò mai  che il tradimento nasca da una parte sola".
> Questo è il punto di vista di un terzo, che NON PUO' (forse perchè, come nel tuo caso, non c'è mai passato) comprendere il dolore e la rabbia.
> Quella, la tua, è una razionalissima presa di posizione (ripeto, di un terzo).
> Ma se per un secondo riuscissi ad entrare nel ruolo del tradito . con annessi dolori - ti sarebbe facile comprendere come sentiresti tua quella rabbia e che te ne fotterebbe meno di zero di sapere, di riconoscere, che il tradimento non nasce da una parte sola....(anche perchè spessissimo nasce da una parte sola e non ha NESSUNA giustificazione, nè spiegazione)...


Io sto facendo un discorso ancora una volta completamente diverso dal tuo. Il dolore è dolore. La ragione è ragione. e secondo me non ce l'hai in automatico perché hai beccato le corna. E secondo me non ce l'ha in automatico perché stai male.
Se becchi tua moglie a letto con me e provi a picchiarla, io ti gonfio e ti becchi pure la denuncia per aggressione. Non io, tu. Chi ha ragione in quel caso? Chi sta male in quel caso?


----------



## twinpeaks (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sto facendo un discorso ancora una volta completamente diverso dal tuo. Il dolore è dolore. La ragione è ragione. e secondo me non ce l'hai in automatico perché hai beccato le corna. E secondo me non ce l'ha in automatico perché stai male.
> Se becchi tua moglie a letto con me e provi a picchiarla, io ti gonfio e ti becchi pure la denuncia per aggressione. Non io, tu. Chi ha ragione in quel caso? Chi sta male in quel caso?



In un contesto storico un po' diverso, chi ti becca a letto con sua moglie fa fuori te e lei e nessuno ha nulla da obiettare. Anzi, in diversi contesti storici chi ti becca a letto con la moglie deve far fuori te e lei anche se non ne ha voglia, sennò perde la faccia e viene colpito da ostracismo sociale totale (capitò al maggiore madrigalista di sempre, il principe Gesualdo da Venosa). 

In altro contesto storico e sociale, l'alta nobiltà francese dell'ultimo Settecento, capitò che un marito cogliesse la moglie con l'amante e le dicesse,"Signora! Vi rendete conto? Fortuna che ero io, ma se vi avesse sorpreso qualcun altro?!"

Il tradimento coniugale è una regolarità permanente, visto come siamo fatti. Il modello sociale della reazione al tradimento dice tante cose su molti aspetti della nostra cultura; in particolare dice molto chiaro che cosa pensiamo del matrimonio come istituzione, se lo reputiamo importante o no, e perchè. Noi lo reputiamo una sopravvivenza del passato, come la religione; una cosa decorativa e fiabesca che va bene per i bambini o per i momenti in cui vogliamo sentirci bambini, ma sostanzialmente falsa, che non deve interferire con la vita adulta, dove si fa sul serio, cioè dove si persegue il proprio interesse personale comunque inteso.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> In un contesto storico un po' diverso, chi ti becca a letto con sua moglie fa fuori te e lei e nessuno ha nulla da obiettare. Anzi, in diversi contesti storici chi ti becca a letto con la moglie deve far fuori te e lei anche se non ne ha voglia, sennò perde la faccia e viene colpito da ostracismo sociale totale (capitò al maggiore madrigalista di sempre, il principe Gesualdo da Venosa).
> 
> In altro contesto storico e sociale, l'alta nobiltà francese dell'ultimo Settecento, capitò che un marito cogliesse la moglie con l'amante e le dicesse,"Signora! Vi rendete conto? Fortuna che ero io, ma se vi avesse sorpreso qualcun altro?!"
> 
> Il tradimento coniugale è una regolarità permanente, visto come siamo fatti. Il modello sociale della reazione al tradimento dice tante cose su molti aspetti della nostra cultura; in particolare dice molto chiaro che cosa pensiamo del matrimonio come istituzione, se lo reputiamo importante o no, e perchè. Noi lo reputiamo una sopravvivenza del passato, come la religione; una cosa decorativa e fiabesca che va bene per i bambini o per i momenti in cui vogliamo sentirci bambini, ma sostanzialmente falsa, che non deve interferire con la vita adulta, dove si fa sul serio, cioè dove si persegue il proprio interesse personale comunque inteso.


Ci sono anche i contesti storici in cui, se io voglio la tua donna, ti spacco la testa e me la prendo. Il mio discorso è relativo al qui e ora. Qui e ora funziona così, gli animali che non si adattano si estinguono.
E nelle sfumature del processo di adattamento c'è chi ci sguazza. Tipo me.


----------



## twinpeaks (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sono anche i contesti storici in cui, se io voglio la tua donna, ti spacco la testa e me la prendo. Il mio discorso è relativo al qui e ora. Qui e ora funziona così, *gli animali che non si adattano si estinguono*.
> E nelle sfumature del processo di adattamento c'è chi ci sguazza. Tipo me.


Ci sarebbe il particolare che non siamo animali. Ci estinguiamo quando la nostra cultura/civiltà è disfunzionale, non quando "non ci adattiamo" come i dinosauri. 
Il contesto storico in cui se io voglio la tua donna ti spacco la testa e te la prendo non è un "contesto storico", per esempio primitivo, è una condizione nella quale, semplicemente, non vige alcuna legge tranne la forza, e quella è una condizione sempre possibile come intervallo ed eccezione. 
Per esempio se io sono un criminale e mi piace la tua donna ti faccio fuori e me la prendo, se sono un invasore idem, etc. Però nella mia banda di criminali il metodo "mi prendo la tua donna e ti faccio fuori" non funziona, nè funziona nell'esercito degli invasori, etc., perchè altrimenti banda criminale ed esercito invasore durano molto poco.
Per farla corta: senza legge e senza autorità, quindi senza divieti, e divieti introiettati, non sostenuti esclusivamente dalla paura di una rappresaglia violenta, le civiltà durano molto poco.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe il particolare che non siamo animali. Ci estinguiamo quando la nostra cultura/civiltà è disfunzionale, non quando "non ci adattiamo" come i dinosauri.
> Il contesto storico in cui se io voglio la tua donna ti spacco la testa e te la prendo non è un "contesto storico", per esempio primitivo, è una condizione nella quale, semplicemente, non vige alcuna legge tranne la forza, e quella è una condizione sempre possibile come intervallo ed eccezione.
> Per esempio se io sono un criminale e mi piace la tua donna ti faccio fuori e me la prendo, se sono un invasore idem, etc. Però nella mia banda di criminali il metodo "mi prendo la tua donna e ti faccio fuori" non funziona, nè funziona nell'esercito degli invasori, etc., perchè altrimenti banda criminale ed esercito invasore durano molto poco.
> Per farla corta: senza legge e senza autorità, quindi senza divieti, e divieti introiettati, non sostenuti esclusivamente dalla paura di una rappresaglia violenta, le civiltà durano molto poco.


 sfondi una porta aperta, io e tutta la vita che sostengo che la monogamia è un sistema di controllo sociale. Ci ho fatto anche un esame all'università su questo.


----------



## twinpeaks (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sfondi una porta aperta, io e tutta la vita che sostengo che la monogamia è un sistema di controllo sociale. Ci ho fatto anche un esame all'università su questo.


Certo che, sociologicamente inteso, è un sistema di controllo sociale, come il matrimonio in generale, anche non monogamico. E' anche la istituzione ordinata alla riproduzione della specie all'interno della cultura, e quindi, proprio per l'estrema importanza che riveste, è circondata di divieti. Come dicevo sopra, però, i divieti funzionano sul serio solo quando sono introiettati come divieti autorevoli (per esempio religiosi). Quando non sono introiettati, l'unico modo di farli rispettare diventa la forza. Autorità forte = Poco potere; autorità debole = molto potere; nessuna autorità+ nessun potere = the end. 
Sintesi: per il matrimonio, nei paesi occidentali, vedo profilarsi the end. Dopo the end, non lo sa nessuno che cosa ci sarà.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo che, sociologicamente inteso, è un sistema di controllo sociale, come il matrimonio in generale, anche non monogamico. E' anche la istituzione ordinata alla riproduzione della specie all'interno della cultura, e quindi, proprio per l'estrema importanza che riveste, è circondata di divieti. Come dicevo sopra, però, i divieti funzionano sul serio solo quando sono introiettati come divieti autorevoli (per esempio religiosi). Quando non sono introiettati, l'unico modo di farli rispettare diventa la forza. Autorità forte = Poco potere; autorità debole = molto potere; nessuna autorità+ nessun potere = the end.
> Sintesi: per il matrimonio, nei paesi occidentali, vedo profilarsi the end. Dopo the end, non lo sa nessuno che cosa ci sarà.


Mah. C'é tempo.


----------



## Faust (8 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque 49 anni - 25 anni di matrimonio = 24 anni - 8 anni di fidanzamento = 16.
> Si sono conosciuti al lavoro e veniva da un'altra storia di 4 anni. Dai 12 anni?


Potrei sbagliarmi ma mi sembra di capire che a 16 anni era già caposala..?????


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' anche la istituzione ordinata alla riproduzione della specie all'interno della cultura, e quindi, proprio per l'estrema importanza che riveste, è circondata di divieti.


Qui mi tocca correggerti. Il matrimonio monogamo di stampo occidentale greco-romano poi cristallizzato una tradizione cattolica ha la funzione prevalente della trasmissione di ricchezza dai padri ai figli legittimi. Motivo per cui sta andando a puttane in tempi di tracciabilità del DNA. Non è un caso se la monogamia, tutti i divieti collegati servono fondamentalmente a far sì che la ricchezza, identificata ovviamente con la terra, sia passata attraverso legami di sangue. Il maschio coltiva la terra perché è più forte quindi un altro maschio erediterà i possedimenti. Non è un caso se tutte le società matriarcali, ad esempio quella sarda, sono costruite intorno alle donne che hanno la funzione di tramandare i patrimoni di madre in figlia.
Tutte le società che vivono di caccia o di raccolta hanno costumi sessuali originali, salvo conversioni successive, molto tranquilli e libertari. Spesso e volentieri si scopa con chi ti pare e i figli sono figli della tribù non di questo o di quello. E la fedeltà è un concetto assolutamente alieno.


----------



## twinpeaks (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Qui mi tocca correggerti. Il matrimonio monogamo di stampo occidentale greco-romano poi cristallizzato una tradizione cattolica ha la funzione prevalente della trasmissione di ricchezza dai padri ai figli legittimi. Motivo per cui sta andando a puttane in tempi di tracciabilità del DNA. Non è un caso se la monogamia, tutti i divieti collegati servono fondamentalmente a far sì che la ricchezza, identificata ovviamente con la terra, sia passata attraverso legami di sangue. Il maschio coltiva la terra perché è più forte quindi un altro maschio erediterà i possedimenti. Non è un caso se tutte le società matriarcali, ad esempio quella sarda, sono costruite intorno alle donne che hanno la funzione di tramandare i patrimoni di madre in figlia.
> Tutte le società che vivono di caccia o di raccolta hanno costumi sessuali originali, salvo conversioni successive, molto tranquilli e libertari. Spesso e volentieri si scopa con chi ti pare e i figli sono figli della tribù non di questo o di quello. E la fedeltà è un concetto assolutamente alieno.


Certo, lo dicono le parole: patri-monio e matri-monio. Nella tradizione indoeuropea, il padre trasmette nome e beni, la madre svolge il suo munus, il suo ufficio/compito, donando i figli al padre. Nella cultura romana, il padre riconosce legalmente il figlio neonato prendendolo in braccio e sollevandolo verso il cielo (= è figlio legittimo chi il padre riconosce come tale, come si vede anche nel larghissimo uso dell'adozione nella romanità).
Il matrimonio conosce molte forme. Non mi risulta che sia mai esistita una forma di matrimonio, mono o poligamico, non definita e protetta da divieti, più o meno rigidi. La tribù nella quale tutti scopano con tutti e il dovere della fedeltà è ignoto, che io sappia non è mai esistita nè può esistere; perchè qualsiasi cultura si struttura in base a differenze e gerarchie, e l'orgia è il contrario della differenziazione e della gerarchia (può essere inglobata nella cultura come sua eccezione, come periodico rovesciamento carnevalesco, come i Saturnali romani in cui i padroni servivano a tavola i loro schiavi). 
Questo è un fatto primario non modificabile. I tanti linguaggi umani, pur molto diversi tra loro, si basano anch'essi su un sistema di differenze, gerarchie, limiti (interessante il fatto registrato dai linguisti che i neonati siano in grado di riprodurre tutti i fonemi sino a quando iniziano ad apprendere la lingua materna, e invece perdano la capacità di riprodurne una larga parte appena iniziano a parlare).
L'aspetto disfunzionale del matrimonio odierno nei paesi occidentali è questo: che i divieti che lo proteggevano, di origine religiosa, sono sempre meno autorevoli (= non sono più introiettati in profondità, non contribuiscono a formare il carattere, che è l'impronta lasciata da divieti e prescrizioni autorevoli), è sempre più debole la pressione etica del conformismo sociale, e i divieti legali (cioè imposti con la forza) non ci sono proprio. A questo si aggiunga che in caso di separazione, la parte perdente è di solito l'uomo, che ci rimette figli, casa e parte del reddito. Siccome la paternità è una funzione solo culturale e non anche istintuale, com'è invece la maternità, disincentivarla nel costume e nelle leggi ha effetti di enorme portata, nessuno positivo. 
Poi certo, è vero che "c'è tempo", nel senso che la fusione del nocciolo della nostra civiltà probabilmente non avverrà nel tempo delle nostre vite. Però siamo sulla buona strada.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo, lo dicono le parole: patri-monio e matri-monio. Nella tradizione indoeuropea, il padre trasmette nome e beni, la madre svolge il suo munus, il suo ufficio/compito, donando i figli al padre. Nella cultura romana, il padre riconosce legalmente il figlio neonato prendendolo in braccio e sollevandolo verso il cielo (= è figlio legittimo chi il padre riconosce come tale, come si vede anche nel larghissimo uso dell'adozione nella romanità).
> Il matrimonio conosce molte forme. Non mi risulta che sia mai esistita una forma di matrimonio, mono o poligamico, non definita e protetta da divieti, più o meno rigidi. La tribù nella quale tutti scopano con tutti e il dovere della fedeltà è ignoto, che io sappia non è mai esistita nè può esistere; perchè qualsiasi cultura si struttura in base a differenze e gerarchie, e l'orgia è il contrario della differenziazione e della gerarchia (può essere inglobata nella cultura come sua eccezione, come periodico rovesciamento carnevalesco, come i Saturnali romani in cui i padroni servivano a tavola i loro schiavi).
> Questo è un fatto primario non modificabile. I tanti linguaggi umani, pur molto diversi tra loro, si basano anch'essi su un sistema di differenze, gerarchie, limiti (interessante il fatto registrato dai linguisti che i neonati siano in grado di riprodurre tutti i fonemi sino a quando iniziano ad apprendere la lingua materna, e invece perdano la capacità di riprodurne una larga parte appena iniziano a parlare).
> L'aspetto disfunzionale del matrimonio odierno nei paesi occidentali è questo: che i divieti che lo proteggevano, di origine religiosa, sono sempre meno autorevoli (= non sono più introiettati in profondità, non contribuiscono a formare il carattere, che è l'impronta lasciata da divieti e prescrizioni autorevoli), è sempre più debole la pressione etica del conformismo sociale, e i divieti legali (cioè imposti con la forza) non ci sono proprio. A questo si aggiunga che in caso di separazione, la parte perdente è di solito l'uomo, che ci rimette figli, casa e parte del reddito. Siccome la paternità è una funzione solo culturale e non anche istintuale, com'è invece la maternità, disincentivarla nel costume e nelle leggi ha effetti di enorme portata, nessuno positivo.
> Poi certo, è vero che "c'è tempo", nel senso che la fusione del nocciolo della nostra civiltà probabilmente non avverrà nel tempo delle nostre vite. Però siamo sulla buona strada.


Per tornare alle orge?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per tornare alle orge?


No, per iniziare a farle alla luce del sole


----------



## twinpeaks (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, per iniziare a farle alla luce del sole


Sì, infatti la differenza sostanziale è proprio questa. Le orge si sono sempre fatte, come si sono sempre violate tutte le leggi umane e divine (se non ci fosse la violazione e il desiderio di violare non ci sarebbe alcun bisogno della legge).
Quel che costituisce la civiltà è la distinzione tra ciò che è lecito e ciò che non lo è. Compiere atti illeciti in privato e in segreto non distrugge la civiltà, eliminare la distinzione tra ciò che è lecito e ciò che non lo è, vale a dire ufficializzare pubblicamente i comportamenti illeciti, sì.


----------



## twinpeaks (9 Settembre 2017)

Appena letto, segnale interessante:


http://www.corriere.it/cronache/17_...ce-2bca1ba8-92f7-11e7-a8ea-58c09844946a.shtml


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, infatti la differenza sostanziale è proprio questa. Le orge si sono sempre fatte, come si sono sempre violate tutte le leggi umane e divine (se non ci fosse la violazione e il desiderio di violare non ci sarebbe alcun bisogno della legge).
> Quel che costituisce la civiltà è la distinzione tra ciò che è lecito e ciò che non lo è. Compiere atti illeciti in privato e in segreto non distrugge la civiltà, eliminare la distinzione tra ciò che è lecito e ciò che non lo è, vale a dire ufficializzare pubblicamente i comportamenti illeciti, sì.


Ti risparmio la distinzione della legge cinese tra il lih e il fah, ossia tra il diritto vigente e la riprovazione sociale. Però tanto per essere precisi le orge tra adulti consenzienti non sono comportamenti illeciti tecnicamente.
 è sono un ottimo motivo per continuare ad andare in palestra dopo i 40


----------



## twinpeaks (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti risparmio la distinzione della legge cinese tra il lih e il fah, ossia tra il diritto vigente e la riprovazione sociale. Però tanto per essere precisi le orge tra adulti consenzienti non sono comportamenti illeciti tecnicamente.
> è sono un ottimo motivo per continuare ad andare in palestra dopo i 40


E forza Cina. Ma anche senza il Dragone, visto che per fortuna è impossibile mettere un carabiniere, un giudice e un secondino nella testa di ciascuno, senza riprovazione sociale (e senza il suo riflesso nell'interiorità, che è la vergogna) direi che non ha più senso parlare di illecito nel senso etico della parola. Si può parlare, come fai giustamente tu, di illecito tecnico, cioè di quanto è espressamente proibito dal diritto positivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E forza Cina. Ma anche senza il Dragone, visto che per fortuna è impossibile mettere un carabiniere, un giudice e un secondino nella testa di ciascuno, senza riprovazione sociale (e senza il suo riflesso nell'interiorità, che è la vergogna) direi che non ha più senso parlare di illecito nel senso etico della parola. Si può parlare, come fai giustamente tu, di illecito tecnico, cioè di quanto è espressamente proibito dal diritto positivo.


 che ti devo dire, quando mi parli di etica e coscienza non riesco proprio a fare i collegamenti. Sarà che sono cresciuto e lavoro in un ambiente ad altissimo tasso di ipocrisia, per cui etica coscienza e morale vengono utilizzati principalmente per far fare le cose alle persone.


----------



## twinpeaks (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> che ti devo dire, quando mi parli di etica e coscienza non riesco proprio a fare i collegamenti. Sarà che sono cresciuto e lavoro in un ambiente ad altissimo tasso di ipocrisia, per cui etica coscienza e morale vengono utilizzati principalmente per far fare le cose alle persone.


Non abitando a Disneyland, e ascoltando per lavoro persone che mi scodellano la loro vita privata e intima, non stento a capire quel che mi dici. 
Ti parlo di etica, cioè di costumi, e di coscienza, cioè di morale, perchè c'è un punto base: che c'è una soglia oltre la quale sia la personalità individuale, sia l'insieme della società, se etica e morale smettono di avere valore normativo (= ti sforzi di adeguartici perchè ci credi, con le inevitabili contraddizioni e cadute e ricadute e le relative ipocrisie), fondono il nocciolo. 
Quale sia questa soglia non lo sa nessuno, anche perchè non è identica in tutte le persone e in tutte le società, però c'è. 
Visto psicologicamente, il fatto è questo: che nessuno può agire tutti i propri desideri senza destrutturarsi, e come agente limitante, la performatività sociale non basta, perchè l'interesse razionale non è un movente sufficiente. Vogliamo sì funzionare socialmente, vogliamo sì perseguire il nostro interesse come lo definiscono i modelli sociali, ma vogliamo anche altre cose che con la performatività sociale sono incompatibili, e queste cose le possiamo volere con un'intensità e una forza soverchianti. Quando a spingere dietro la porta ci sono questi desideri, per tenerla chiusa il ragionamento "Non mi conviene" di solito conta zero. Con questo, le prediche contano zero, e infatti non sto facendo prediche, faccio considerazioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non abitando a Disneyland, e ascoltando per lavoro persone che mi scodellano la loro vita privata e intima, non stento a capire quel che mi dici.
> Ti parlo di etica, cioè di costumi, e di coscienza, cioè di morale, perchè c'è un punto base: che c'è una soglia oltre la quale sia la personalità individuale, sia l'insieme della società, se etica e morale smettono di avere valore normativo (= ti sforzi di adeguartici perchè ci credi, con le inevitabili contraddizioni e cadute e ricadute e le relative ipocrisie), fondono il nocciolo.
> Quale sia questa soglia non lo sa nessuno, anche perchè non è identica in tutte le persone e in tutte le società, però c'è.
> Visto psicologicamente, il fatto è questo: che nessuno può agire tutti i propri desideri senza destrutturarsi, e come agente limitante, la performatività sociale non basta, perchè l'interesse razionale non è un movente sufficiente. Vogliamo sì funzionare socialmente, vogliamo sì perseguire il nostro interesse come lo definiscono i modelli sociali, ma vogliamo anche altre cose che con la performatività sociale sono incompatibili, e queste cose le possiamo volere con un'intensità e una forza soverchianti. Quando a spingere dietro la porta ci sono questi desideri, per tenerla chiusa il ragionamento "Non mi conviene" di solito conta zero. Con questo, le prediche contano zero, e infatti non sto facendo prediche, faccio considerazioni.


 guarda che non avevo preso il discorso per una predica.


----------



## stany (9 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da quando sono 'planato' in queste lande ho più volte cercato di sottolineare un concetto assai simile, partendo dal presupposto che (piaccia o meno) il tradimento è parte della natura umana ed è un atto più comune di quel che si creda (ovviamente il fatto che sia comune non lo nobilita, anzi).
> Per cui ho sempre cercato (pro domo mia ? Probabile, ma rileva fino ad un certo punto) di sostenere che il tradimento non esiste finchè non viene alla luce, e finchè non viene alla luce non fa male.
> Un fatto ignoto alla vittima non può nuocere alla vittima se essa ne è all'oscuro.
> E che il tradimento intanto 'esiste' perchè emerge, se emerge e quando emerge.


Vabbè....non mi cambio le mutande sporche di merda che tanto non si vedono.Però forse si sentirà la puzza! E la puzza è quel qualcosa di stonato che dovrebbe allertare il tradito. In questo condivido ll fatto che il tradito abbia una parte di responsabilità,almeno nel fatto di non cogliere i segnali che la relazione è andata in vacca.E questo a prescindere dalla valenzia attoriale del traditore.La responsabilità maggiore,in ..generale,senza conoscere dettagli e dinamiche della coppia,però,se permetti,è una esclusiva di chi non riesce a chiarire,al limite lasciando l'altro.Le giustificazioni si riducono all"ipotesi" che chi tradisce lo faccia perché sessualmente trascurato; ma questa è sminuire l'atto e se vogliamo la gravità dell'atto medesimo.Le conseguenze,solo quelle ,imprevedibili o meno sono "incolpevoli"  .Certo che farsi scoprire denota leggerezza e sfortuna anche.Cose dette e ridette .....Se si ravvisa una parte non indifferente si responsabilità in chi "si è fatto tradire",bisognerebbe prenderne atto ; ma la casa,i figli,i finanziamenti,i parenti ......Beh...cose che si possono anche capire


----------



## stany (9 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque 49 anni - 25 anni di matrimonio = 24 anni - 8 anni di fidanzamento = 16.
> Si sono conosciuti al lavoro e veniva da un'altra storia di 4 anni. Dai 12 anni?


Anch'io avevo rilevato l'inverosimile nei tempi....ma secondo i miei calcoli  lui è partito a 14 con la prima....


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè....non mi cambio le mutande sporche di merda che tanto non si vedono.Però forse si sentirà la puzza! E la puzza è quel qualcosa di stonato che dovrebbe allertare il tradito. In questo condivido ll fatto che il tradito abbia una parte di responsabilità,almeno nel fatto di non cogliere i segnali che la relazione è andata in vacca.E questo a prescindere dalla valenzia attoriale del traditore.La responsabilità maggiore,in ..generale,senza conoscere dettagli e dinamiche della coppia,però,se permetti,è una esclusiva di chi non riesce a chiarire,al limite lasciando l'altro.Le giustificazioni si riducono all"ipotesi" che chi tradisce lo faccia perché sessualmente trascurato; ma questa è sminuire l'atto e se vogliamo la gravità dell'atto medesimo.Le conseguenze,solo quelle ,imprevedibili o meno sono "incolpevoli"  .Certo che farsi scoprire denota leggerezza e sfortuna anche.Cose dette e ridette .....Se si ravvisa una parte non indifferente si responsabilità in chi "si è fatto tradire",bisognerebbe prenderne atto ; ma la casa,i figli,i finanziamenti,i parenti ......Beh...cose che si possono anche capire


Lasciando perdere la metafora che alla fine c'entra molto poco con tutto il resto, non si tratta di cambiarsi le mutande sporche.
Si tratta del fatto che, molto semplicemente, il tradimento è una roba di segreti e bugie. Ora questa stronzata ciclopica in base alla quale uno squallido che passa la vita in casa a fare 50 sfumature di sugo sulla canotta e poi si fa rodere il culo se la moglie si scopa uno per il semplice fatto che magari quelle 50 sfumature di sugo sulla canotta non le fa, diventi una specie di marito perfetto in virtù del fatto che poverino è stato cornificato una zoccola per me resta per l'appunto una stronzata ciclopica.
I parenti per me contano zero, ma di gente che non si lascia ma si tradisce per non deludere le famiglie troppa ne conosco, così come ne conosco tantissima che, all'idea di dover dividere risorse finanziarie mutuo e immobili preferisce i segreti e le bugie piuttosto che la VIA maggiormente accettabile per la morale comune.
La verità è che nessuno accetta l'ipotesi che il gioco conti più dei giocatori. Adesso, tralasciando la mia situazione che è emotivamente piuttosto particolare, tutte le storie con cui mi trovo a confrontarmi sono comunque storie di egoismi contrapposti. Uno si fa i cazzi suoi scopando, l'altro si fa i cazzi suoi monopolizzando la gestione dei figli, un'altra ancora si fa i cazzi suoi gestendo le aziende oppure i conti correnti, poi c'è quell'altro patologicamente geloso che manco al cesso ti manda senza un GPS sottocutaneo, e di andare. nel senso che alla fine se prendiamo la promessa di fedeltà e la spogliamo della sacralità di quel si detto quel giorno in chiesa oppure in comune diventa un pesetto come tanti altri su una bilancia che non sta mai sbracata da una parte sola.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Settembre 2017)

Andate e cornificate.......


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Andate e cornificate.......


Andate e siate fedeli. A voi stessi.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Andate e siate fedeli. A voi stessi.


Dispiace dirtelo ma siete troppo autoreferenziale, e già detto che le corna così scendono a catinelle.....


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mamma mia che minestrone. Stai facendo un mischione irricevibile, e stai facendo l'errore che fanno tutti, ossia di prendere la tua percezione di un dato fenomeno e pensare che siccome tu senti un qualcosa e siccome tu hai gestito un qualcosa in una certa maniera, allora quel film se lo possono vedere tutti.
> Mai fatto un discorso di uomini e di donne. Il tradimento esiste da quando esiste il matrimonio e non è un caso. Ed è qualcosa di assolutamente unisex.
> Non è mai esistito un periodo in cui tradiva maggiormente l'uomo. Casomai fino a poco tempo fa, è in molti contesti ancora oggi, il tradimento dell'uomo viene soppesato con più indulgenza rispetto a quello femminile.
> Poi per carità, ovvio che andiamo tutti a pensare di essere la persona più straordinaria del mondo, e di conseguenza la nostra storia, la nostra partner e soprattutto le nostre scelte di vita sono le più straordinarie di questo mondo, io per lavoro di gente con le corna date o prese ne vedo tante, e ti dico che pochissime volte mi sono trovato di fronte a situazioni in cui chi le corna le ha subite fosse totalmente avulso da qualunque tipo di responsabilità nella genesi delle corna stesse.
> Per contro, mi sono sempre trovato di fronte a persone beatificate dal tradimento perché automaticamente anche se non scopavano più la moglie da due anni pretendevano che quella rimanesse a guardare il muretto perché si erano promesse l'esclusiva davanti a un prete. Ovviamente vale anche al contrario. Ripeto che non è una questione di Uomini e Donne


Tu stai portando avanti la tesi che il tradimento da parte di un partner è conseguenza anche del comportamento del coniuge. Ovvero deresponsabilizzi chi commette l'azione - uomo o donna non ha importanza  - in quanto lo ritieni legittimato a farlo a causa del comportamento del partner.
Ed è su questo che non sono d'accordo: se io decido di avere relazione extraconiugale con una donna è una mia precisa volontà sulla base di motivazioni  tra le quali il maggior peso è dovuto all'attrazione verso una persona. Dopodiché posso trovarmi tutte le giustificazioni per alleggerire sensi di colpa e responsabilità  ma chi è attratto da un'altra donna resto sempre e solo io, chi decide di portare avanti una storia sempre io etc.
Il fatto che mia moglie mi abbia tradito 4 anni fa ha un peso limitato in qualsiasi mia mia scelta, come mi dimostri con l'esempio che hai portato qualche post fa, nel quale tradimenti vecchi non hanno alcun peso neppure per l'addebito.
Il mio comportamento e quello di mia moglie possono divenire piuttosto responsabili di una crisi coniugale che di certo non trova però soluzione in un tradimento.
Secondo me sei tu piuttosto a fare molta confusione tra una crisi di coppia, di cui entrambi gli elementi si posdono ritenere responsabili, ma che resta una questione tra due persone, e un tradimento, che per volontà esclusiva di uno solo dei membri della coppia, arriva a coinvolgere una terza persona.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da quando sono 'planato' in queste lande ho più volte cercato di sottolineare un concetto assai simile, partendo dal presupposto che (piaccia o meno) il tradimento è parte della natura umana ed è un atto più comune di quel che si creda (ovviamente il fatto che sia comune non lo nobilita, anzi).
> Per cui ho sempre cercato (pro domo mia ? Probabile, ma rileva fino ad un certo punto) di sostenere che il tradimento non esiste finchè non viene alla luce, e finchè non viene alla luce non fa male.
> Un fatto ignoto alla vittima non può nuocere alla vittima se essa ne è all'oscuro.
> E che il tradimento intanto 'esiste' perchè emerge, se emerge e quando emerge.


Praticamente non ti rubano la macchina e non è furto finché non la vai a cercare nel parcheggio.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro errore di fondo, una cosa è il dolore, una cosa è l'attribuzione di torti e ragioni. Non basta dire sto male per essere automaticamente santi. Non basta nemmeno star male per essere automaticamente santi. Ti dirò di più. Molto spesso il dolore di scoprire un tradimento è infinitamente inferiore a quello che hai fatto patire sotto forma di frustrazione dall'altra parte magari ogni tanto una persona che per anni ha cercato di costruire qualcosa laddove le fondamenta erano di sabbia, ma la sabbia ce la ha messa chi alla fine è stato tradito.
> La verità, è che molto semplicemente i rapporti di lungo corso si costruiscono sui non detti molto più che su uno scambio di comunicazione che dovrebbe essere il paradigma di qualunque coppia.
> È molta gente, anzi moltissima, affida la propria felicità alla torbida acquiescenza al paradigma del per sempre solo perché ce lo siamo detti davanti ad un prete.
> Molta di quella moltissima gente affida la propria felicità al fatto che poiché ci sedetti un per sempre automaticamente la gente diventa sorda muta è cieca non solo all'attrazione fisica nei confronti delle altre persone, ma anche e soprattutto alla attrazione mentale che già erano quelle persone che ti fanno capire senza dirtelo quanto la scelta di colui a cui hai detto per sempre sia stata fatta al ribasso rispetto alle tue aspettative.
> ...


Quindi basta desiderare il proprio partner, fare sesso bene etc per essere immuni dal tradimento?
Guarda che non è la concorrenza a fare schifo, è che oggi si 'becca' facilmente  perché le pulsioni non vengono più tenute a bada per ossequiare una fedeltà a vita in cui son rimasti a credere in pochi, ma assecondate. Se tu sei uno che coglie le occasioni, non fai casini, ci sai fare e non ti fai troppi scrupoli ne trovi senza troppi problemi. Ma non ritenerti troppo superiore alla media, perché quelle donne non hanno scelto te anni prima e neppure lo fanno adesso. Scelgono sé stesse, sempre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Praticamente non ti rubano la macchina e non è furto finché non la vai a cercare nel parcheggio.


 veramente credi che la macchina sia ancora dove l'hai lasciata. Se te la rubano e la rimettono o quasi allo stesso posto non ti accorgi nemmeno del furto.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> nessuno pretende che tu sia asettico nei confronti della tua esperienza, ma magari che tu fossi un minimo meno parziale nei confronti dell'esperienza degli altri magari quello si.
> Comunque ti continuo a dire che per me uno stronzo che viene investito da una macchina non è meno stronzo perché è stato investito.


Sicuramente, ma i soccorsi, la polizia, l'assicurazione etc., nessuno di loro si metterà a fare valutazioni diverse sulla base della personalità o di qualsiasi caratteristica della vittima. Almeno si spera.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> nessuno pretende che tu sia asettico nei confronti della tua esperienza, ma magari che tu fossi un minimo meno parziale nei confronti dell'esperienza degli altri magari quello si.
> Comunque ti continuo a dire che per me uno stronzo che viene investito da una macchina non è meno stronzo perché è stato investito.


Sicuramente, ma i soccorsi, la polizia, l'assicurazione etc., nessuno di loro si metterà a fare valutazioni diverse sulla base della personalità o di qualsiasi caratteristica della vittima.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo, lo dicono le parole: patri-monio e matri-monio. Nella tradizione indoeuropea, il padre trasmette nome e beni, la madre svolge il suo munus, il suo ufficio/compito, donando i figli al padre. Nella cultura romana, il padre riconosce legalmente il figlio neonato prendendolo in braccio e sollevandolo verso il cielo (= è figlio legittimo chi il padre riconosce come tale, come si vede anche nel larghissimo uso dell'adozione nella romanità).
> Il matrimonio conosce molte forme. Non mi risulta che sia mai esistita una forma di matrimonio, mono o poligamico, non definita e protetta da divieti, più o meno rigidi. La tribù nella quale tutti scopano con tutti e il dovere della fedeltà è ignoto, che io sappia non è mai esistita nè può esistere; perchè qualsiasi cultura si struttura in base a differenze e gerarchie, e l'orgia è il contrario della differenziazione e della gerarchia (può essere inglobata nella cultura come sua eccezione, come periodico rovesciamento carnevalesco, come i Saturnali romani in cui i padroni servivano a tavola i loro schiavi).
> Questo è un fatto primario non modificabile. I tanti linguaggi umani, pur molto diversi tra loro, si basano anch'essi su un sistema di differenze, gerarchie, limiti (interessante il fatto registrato dai linguisti che i neonati siano in grado di riprodurre tutti i fonemi sino a quando iniziano ad apprendere la lingua materna, e invece perdano la capacità di riprodurne una larga parte appena iniziano a parlare).
> L'aspetto disfunzionale del matrimonio odierno nei paesi occidentali è questo: che i divieti che lo proteggevano, di origine religiosa, sono sempre meno autorevoli (= non sono più introiettati in profondità, non contribuiscono a formare il carattere, che è l'impronta lasciata da divieti e prescrizioni autorevoli), è sempre più debole la pressione etica del conformismo sociale, e i divieti legali (cioè imposti con la forza) non ci sono proprio. A questo si aggiunga che in caso di separazione, la parte perdente è di solito l'uomo, che ci rimette figli, casa e parte del reddito. Siccome la paternità è una funzione solo culturale e non anche istintuale, com'è invece la maternità, disincentivarla nel costume e nelle leggi ha effetti di enorme portata, nessuno positivo.
> Poi certo, è vero che "c'è tempo", nel senso che la fusione del nocciolo della nostra civiltà probabilmente non avverrà nel tempo delle nostre vite. Però siamo sulla buona strada.


Ottimo intervento.
È sempre un piacere leggerti.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> veramente credi che la macchina sia ancora dove l'hai lasciata. Se te la rubano e la rimettono o quasi allo stesso posto non ti accorgi nemmeno del furto.


Ma il furto è comunque avvenuto, anche se tu non te ne sei accorto.


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

Poi





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere la metafora che alla fine c'entra molto poco con tutto il resto, non si tratta di cambiarsi le mutande sporche.
> Si tratta del fatto che, molto semplicemente, il tradimento è una roba di segreti e bugie. Ora questa stronzata ciclopica in base alla quale uno squallido che passa la vita in casa a fare 50 sfumature di sugo sulla canotta e poi si fa rodere il culo se la moglie si scopa uno per il semplice fatto che magari quelle 50 sfumature di sugo sulla canotta non le fa, diventi una specie di marito perfetto in virtù del fatto che poverino è stato cornificato una zoccola per me resta per l'appunto una stronzata ciclopica.
> I parenti per me contano zero, ma di gente che non si lascia ma si tradisce per non deludere le famiglie troppa ne conosco, così come ne conosco tantissima che, all'idea di dover dividere risorse finanziarie mutuo e immobili preferisce i segreti e le bugie piuttosto che la VIA maggiormente accettabile per la morale comune.
> La verità è che nessuno accetta l'ipotesi che il gioco conti più dei giocatori. Adesso, tralasciando la mia situazione che è emotivamente piuttosto particolare, tutte le storie con cui mi trovo a confrontarmi sono comunque storie di egoismi contrapposti. Uno si fa i cazzi suoi scopando, l'altro si fa i cazzi suoi monopolizzando la gestione dei figli, un'altra ancora si fa i cazzi suoi gestendo le aziende oppure i conti correnti, poi c'è quell'altro patologicamente geloso che manco al cesso ti manda senza un GPS sottocutaneo, e di andare. nel senso che alla fine se prendiamo la promessa di fedeltà e la spogliamo della sacralità di quel si detto quel giorno in chiesa oppure in comune diventa un pesetto come tanti altri su una bilancia che non sta mai sbracata da una parte sola.


Le mutande sporche ciazzeccano : sapere di essere cornificati ed accettarlo per le motivazioni che citi, a quello equivale; solo che la puzza si dovrebbe sentire in prima persona ,se si è traditi ,ma come dico io  c'è chi accetta, per continuare a farsi i cazzi propri, oppure è talmente intento a farseli, che proprio non se ne accorge . Ma vale anche la scala delle motivazioni e dell'intensità con cui,ciascuno dei due, se li fa, i cazzi propri.
E come chi ruba una mela, venga considerato ladro, alla stregua di chi,invece, ha rubato l'autotreno con tutte le mele sopra.. .E questo credo faccia la differenza.E quei parametri della scala di valori motivazionali e dell'intensità con cui vengono percepiti,ancorché in modo soggettivo, sono collocati in contesti diversi l'uno dall'altro, situazione per situazione, per interessi reciproci,capacità economiche, predisposizioni ed esperienze personali, tali per cui attribuirne la medesima portata nella responsabilità di un tradimento,diventa un esercizio retorico e superficiale e come già ho detto,che non nasconde l'intento di autoassolvere e giustificare chi, il tradimento , quello carnale , l'ha messo in atto. Pieno il mondo è di persone che non han dato adito al subire un tradimento,ma che l'han subito! Generalizzare sulla corresponsabilità,senza entrare nel merito specifico di ciascuna vicenda,risulta superficiale ed inadatto ; anche se come penso e ho già detto,il principio dell'introspezione da parte del tradito,possa servire a lenire il dolore e ad accettare il torto,qualora vi siano e vengano individuate proprie pesanti responsabilità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il furto è comunque avvenuto, anche se tu non te ne sei accorto.


ma se non lo scopri, per te non è mai successo.


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se non lo scopri, per te non è mai successo.


Vero.  .la metafora è pertinente....solo che,volendo essere un poco volgare:  l'automobile ha il contachilometri e se lo controllo mi accorgo che è stata usata,anche se hanno rabboccato il serbatoio; mia moglie non ce l'ha il contachilometri....e quella cosa non si consuma in modo evidente!


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma i soccorsi, la polizia, l'assicurazione etc., nessuno di loro si metterà a fare valutazioni diverse sulla base della personalità o di qualsiasi caratteristica della vittima.


Uno dei (pochi) profili del mio pensiero che a quanto leggo è assolutamente originale sta nel fatto io non vedo vittime da nessuna parte...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Pieno il mondo è di persone che non han dato adito al subire un tradimento,ma che l'han subito!.


Ehm, no.
Io questo dico.
Proprio no.
E di storie da sviscerare ne macino almeno una trentina l'anno. E da un punto di vista un po' più approfondito rispetto alla lettura della versione di un forumista.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se non lo scopri, per te non è mai successo.


Esattamente


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vero.  .la metafora è pertinente....solo che,volendo essere un poco volgare:  l'automobile ha il contachilometri e se lo controllo mi accorgo che è stata usata,anche se hanno rabboccato il serbatoio; mia moglie non ce l'ha il contachilometri....e quella cosa non si consuma in modo evidente!


 tua moglie ce l'ha il contachilometri, eccome. Solo che c'era nel cervello mentre tu pensavi che fosse nella fregna.  l'altra grande cazzata che fanno i traditi, soprattutto gli uomini in genere, é pensare che le donne tradiscano con la fregna.
Motivo per cui poi si pensano di essere stati scaricati per colpa di un pisello.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu stai portando avanti la tesi che il tradimento da parte di un partner è conseguenza anche del comportamento del coniuge. Ovvero deresponsabilizzi chi commette l'azione - uomo o donna non ha importanza  - in quanto lo ritieni legittimato a farlo a causa del comportamento del partner.
> Ed è su questo che non sono d'accordo: se io decido di avere relazione extraconiugale con una donna è una mia precisa volontà sulla base di motivazioni  tra le quali il maggior peso è dovuto all'attrazione verso una persona. Dopodiché posso trovarmi tutte le giustificazioni per alleggerire sensi di colpa e responsabilità  ma chi è attratto da un'altra donna resto sempre e solo io, chi decide di portare avanti una storia sempre io etc.
> Il fatto che mia moglie mi abbia tradito 4 anni fa ha un peso limitato in qualsiasi mia mia scelta, come mi dimostri con l'esempio che hai portato qualche post fa, nel quale tradimenti vecchi non hanno alcun peso neppure per l'addebito.
> Il mio comportamento e quello di mia moglie possono divenire piuttosto responsabili di una crisi coniugale che di certo non trova però soluzione in un tradimento.
> Secondo me sei tu piuttosto a fare molta confusione tra una crisi di coppia, di cui entrambi gli elementi si posdono ritenere responsabili, ma che resta una questione tra due persone, e un tradimento, che per volontà esclusiva di uno solo dei membri della coppia, arriva a coinvolgere una terza persona.


 no, io parto dal presupposto che una crisi di coppia che sfocia in un tradimento è una crisi di coppia che sfocia in un lasciamoci siano qualitativamente identiche. Ivi compresa la genesi per volontà di uno solo dei due.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dispiace dirtelo ma siete troppo autoreferenziale, e già detto che le corna così scendono a catinelle.....


Trovami qualcosa di più autoreferenziale dei sentimenti


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> . Ma non ritenerti troppo superiore alla media, perché quelle donne non hanno scelto te anni prima e neppure lo fanno adesso. Scelgono sé stesse, sempre.


Ovvio. Ma è giustissimo. Ea me va benissimo. E anche io scelgo per me. Però sceglie per se stessa pure quella che ti infila la suocera in casa


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ehm, no.
> Io questo dico.
> Proprio no.
> E di storie da sviscerare ne macino almeno una trentina l'anno. E da un punto di vista un po' più approfondito rispetto alla lettura della versione di un forumista.


Capisco l'esperienza dal tuo osservatorio.
Quindi le corna sono "sempre" meritate!
Guarda,arrivo a dire che nel mio caso possano anche esserle state, meritate; ma non posso pensare che sia sempre così, e per tutti, ma tu mi dirai: "fidati"...


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tua moglie ce l'ha il contachilometri, eccome. Solo che c'era nel cervello mentre tu pensavi che fosse nella fregna.  l'altra grande cazzata che fanno i traditi, soprattutto gli uomini in genere, é pensare che le donne tradiscano con la fregna.
> Motivo per cui poi si pensano di essere stati scaricati per colpa di un pisello.


Questo è quanto m'ha detto la muliera: "Voi uomini ragionate sempre con l'uccello".


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Capisco l'esperienza dal tuo osservatorio.
> Quindi le corna sono "sempre" meritate!
> Guarda,arrivo a dire che nel mio caso possano anche esserle state, meritate; ma non posso pensare che sia sempre così, e per tutti, ma tu mi dirai: "fidati"...


 io ho fatto un discorso diverso. Io non penso assolutamente che avere le corna ti renda inattaccabile sotto il profilo delle responsabilità. Ovvio che poi quelle responsabilità vanno viste caso per caso, ma di cornuti alla Trilobita che pensano che la loro rabbia infantile ed il loro egocentrismo li consente di trattare tutti a pezze in faccia ne ho i coglioni pieni. Tutto qua.
La verità, molto semplicemente, è che diciamo per sempre molto più perché in quel momento ci sta bene che perché ci crediamo davvero. Ma mica alla persona che hai davanti, proprio al per sempre. Poi le scelte che hai fatto man mano che gli anni passano scelgono per te


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Questo è quanto m'ha detto la muliera: "Voi uomini ragionate sempre con l'uccello".


 io ne vado anche abbastanza fiero. Il mio cervello a volte sbaglia, il mio cazzo non mi ha mai tradito nelle scelte importanti


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io ne vado anche abbastanza fiero. Il mio cervello a volte sbaglia, il mio cazzo non mi ha mai tradito nelle scelte importanti


se è lecito che scelte importanti ci fai?


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io ho fatto un discorso diverso. Io non penso assolutamente che avere le corna ti renda inattaccabile sotto il profilo delle responsabilità. Ovvio che poi quelle responsabilità vanno viste caso per caso, ma di cornuti alla Trilobita che pensano che la loro rabbia infantile ed il loro egocentrismo li consente di trattare tutti a pezze in faccia ne ho i coglioni pieni. Tutto qua.
> La verità, molto semplicemente, è che diciamo per sempre molto più perché in quel momento ci sta bene che perché ci crediamo davvero. Ma mica alla persona che hai davanti, proprio al per sempre. Poi le scelte che hai fatto man mano che gli anni passano scelgono per te


Che significa che le scelte che hai fatto man mano che gli anni passano scelgono per te? Cioè... Non è che se scelgo di infilarti in casa la suocera automaticamente scelgo per te di tenertela, o di farti volgere lo sguardo altrove. Perché per come la vedi tu, a me sembra che siamo tutti destinati a subire le scelte altrui. L'ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle, non è un bel modo di vivere....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Che significa che le scelte che hai fatto man mano che gli anni passano scelgono per te? Cioè... Non è che se scelgo di infilarti in casa la suocera automaticamente scelgo per te di tenertela, o di farti volgere lo sguardo altrove. Perché per come la vedi tu, a me sembra che siamo tutti destinati a subire le scelte altrui. L'ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle, non è un bel modo di vivere....


Per come la vedo io siamo tutti destinati a subire le scelte nostre, mica quelle altrui. Se faccio un figlio con una testa di cazzo magari dopo tot anni me lo levo dai coglioni ma il giro di giostra dei primi anni, le frustrazioni le rotture di coglioni che comportano avere un testa di cazzo come padre dei miei figli quelle te le fai tutte. e non ti salvi, ricco o povero, professionista o operaio, intellettuale o analfabeta. Possono cambiare i mezzi con cui affronti la tempesta ma nella tempesta ti ci sei ficcato tu perché non hai saputo vedere abbastanza in là.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se è lecito che scelte importanti ci fai?


Parliamo sempre di scegliere l'altro sesso, no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Parliamo sempre di scegliere l'altro sesso, no?


solo al fine del sesso immagino


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> solo al fine del sesso immagino


Ma assolutamente no, scherzi?


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io ho fatto un discorso diverso. Io non penso assolutamente che avere le corna ti renda inattaccabile sotto il profilo delle responsabilità. Ovvio che poi quelle responsabilità vanno viste caso per caso, ma di cornuti alla Trilobita che pensano che la loro rabbia infantile ed il loro egocentrismo li consente di trattare tutti a pezze in faccia ne ho i coglioni pieni. Tutto qua.
> La verità, molto semplicemente, è che diciamo per sempre molto più perché in quel momento ci sta bene che perché ci crediamo davvero. Ma mica alla persona che hai davanti, proprio al per sempre. Poi le scelte che hai fatto man mano che gli anni passano scelgono per te


Concordo col fatto che i non  detti ed i comportamenti sbagliati condizionino il rapporto. Trilobata evidentemente pensa di non avere alcuna corresponsabilità; credo sia difficile ma non impossibile.In questo caso la responsabilità comunque,è di chi s'è scelto un compagno di vita con delle tare patologiche e non se ne è accorto quando pensava al " per sempre".


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io siamo tutti destinati a subire le scelte nostre, mica quelle altrui. Se faccio un figlio con una testa di cazzo magari dopo tot anni me lo levo dai coglioni ma il giro di giostra dei primi anni, le frustrazioni le rotture di coglioni che comportano avere un testa di cazzo come padre dei miei figli quelle te le fai tutte. e non ti salvi, ricco o povero, professionista o operaio, intellettuale o analfabeta. Possono cambiare i mezzi con cui affronti la tempesta ma nella tempesta ti ci sei ficcato tu perché non hai saputo vedere abbastanza in là.


Su questo non ci piove.

Mi chiedo però come fai a ricollegare un tradimento ad una responsabilità (che implica una scelta) altrui.

Mica dico che il tradito e' per definizione un santo, su questo concordo con te. Ne' lo diventa dopo le corna.
C'è una bilancia nella coppia, e ognuno mette nel proprio piatto le proprie scelte. E si pesa. In generale un tradimento pesa molto, poi non so quello che sta dall'altra parte della bilancia. Non è questione di santi, o di un po' meno santi. È questione che, visto il peso del tradimento, se lo vogliamo bilanciare, significa che hai sopportato davvero tanto.... Altrimenti quel famoso 50 e 50 non ci sta. E.... Non credo si  "vinca" molto, neppure col 50 e 50.

Secondo me alla base di tutto sta la voglia di tradire, altrimenti dovresti sostituire la parola tradire con chiarire.


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io ne vado anche abbastanza fiero. Il mio cervello a volte sbaglia, il mio cazzo non mi ha mai tradito nelle scelte importanti


Nel senso che fiutava la disponibilità all'avventura senza richieste sottostanti? Beh...questo mi induce a pensare che se noi maschietti ragioniamo con l'uccello (e non tutti), anche molte donne ragionano con l'apparato riproduttivo.Ed in questo viene smentita la leggenda che la donna sia più sentimentale e che il tradimento lo viva più cerebralmente; ma questo lo sapevo già!


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Concordo col fatto che i non  detti ed i comportamenti sbagliati condizionino il rapporto. Trilobata evidentemente pensa di non avere alcuna corresponsabilità; credo sia difficile ma non impossibile.In questo caso la responsabilità comunque,è di chi s'è scelto un compagno di vita con delle tare patologiche e non se ne è accorto quando pensava al " per sempre".


 secondo me più che pensarlo se lo é ripetuto disperatamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Mi chiedo però come fai a ricollegare un tradimento ad una responsabilità (che implica una scelta) altrui.
> 
> ...


La voglia di tradire non esiste.
A meno che non si stia parlando di discorsi da sub normali. Tipo le corna per vendetta o roba simile.
Esistono dei momenti in cui devi fare delle scelte. E anche scegliere di non scegliere è una scelta. In quei momenti succede che vuoi lasciarti andare a corrente perché ci sta, perché la situazione ti piace, perché vedi prospettive nuove diverse o più allettanti rispetto all'esistente. Ora, ci sarà pure un 3% di persone che sono pazzi visionari e che al primo soffio di vento si buttano in braccio al primo o alla prima che capita.
 ma io tutti i traditori & traditrici che ho conosciuto, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi erano gente che ad un certo punto ha deciso di sbattersene i coglioni nemmeno tanto della coppia quanto di tutto il complesso di promesse, detti e non detti, riprovazione sociale, per salvaguardare secondo me cose ben più importanti. Case, patrimoni, assetti di interessi, aziende. Senza contare quella che secondo me è la motivazione maggiore è più importante. I figli. Che magari il Gino di turno non è un marito violento manesco psicopatico che mi pesta notte e giorno, ma magari è un tizio qualunque, che non mi smuove più cazzo, che si è azzerato sul divano facendo la conchetta e non mi scopa più da 2 anni nonostante io mi sia tatuata pure un joypad della playstation sul culo, ma è comunque un padre più che decente per i suoi figli e che un divorzio non se lo merita.
A quel punto, come sempre, è il traditore che sceglie per il tradito. Ovvio che il tradimento è una scelta imposta da fuori. Ma non ci raccontiamo per favore che la tavola apparecchiata non sia stata apparecchiata in due.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no, scherzi?


 hai un caxxo suggeritore per tutto
Tipo mentre fai acquisti ti dice a quale commessa rivolgersi


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Nel senso che fiutava la disponibilità all'avventura senza richieste sottostanti? Beh...questo mi induce a pensare che se noi maschietti ragioniamo con l'uccello (e non tutti), anche molte donne ragionano con l'apparato riproduttivo.Ed in questo viene smentita la leggenda che la donna sia più sentimentale e che il tradimento lo viva più cerebralmente; ma questo lo sapevo già!


Fino ai 40 anni hai assolutamente torto. Dopo i 40 anni hai assolutamente ragione.
 comunque, e parlo per me. Tutte le volte che ho scelto una compagna per una notte o per 10 anni usando l'istinto (quindi l'uccello) mi ha detto benissimo. Tutte le volte che ho utilizzato scelte parametri razionali ho sofferto come un cane.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai un caxxo suggeritore per tutto
> Tipo mentre fai acquisti ti dice a quale commessa rivolgersi


Grosso modo :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Grosso* modo :rotfl:


capisco:rotfl:


----------



## Faust (10 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Mi chiedo però come fai a ricollegare un tradimento ad una responsabilità (che implica una scelta) altrui.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Nell'ipotetica bilancia ha un peso determinante la volontà di discutere della condizione di disagio con il partner. Così, non solo si preserva la credibilità del proprio essere ma la conversazione avuta rappresenta la delucidazione sulla carenza del rapporto che se non compresa può comunque legittimare e far intravedere comportamenti non esattamente corretti dell'altro ( e quindi far propendere l'ago della bilancia a favore del traditore).


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La voglia di tradire non esiste.A meno che non si stia parlando di discorsi da sub normali. Tipo le corna per vendetta o roba simile.Esistono dei momenti in cui devi fare delle scelte. E anche scegliere di non scegliere è una scelta. In quei momenti succede che vuoi lasciarti andare a corrente perché ci sta, perché la situazione ti piace, perché vedi prospettive nuove diverse o più allettanti rispetto all'esistente. Ora, ci sarà pure un 3% di persone che sono pazzi visionari e che al primo soffio di vento si buttano in braccio al primo o alla prima che capita. ma io tutti i traditori & traditrici che ho conosciuto, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi erano gente che ad un certo punto ha deciso di sbattersene i coglioni nemmeno tanto della coppia quanto di tutto il complesso di promesse, detti e non detti, riprovazione sociale, per salvaguardare secondo me cose ben più importanti. Case, patrimoni, assetti di interessi, aziende. Senza contare quella che secondo me è la motivazione maggiore è più importante. I figli. Che magari il Gino di turno non è un marito violento manesco psicopatico che mi pesta notte e giorno, ma magari è un tizio qualunque, che non mi smuove più cazzo, che si è azzerato sul divano facendo la conchetta e non mi scopa più da 2 anni nonostante io mi sia tatuata pure un joypad della playstation sul culo, ma è comunque un padre più che decente per i suoi figli e che un divorzio non se lo merita.A quel punto, come sempre, è il traditore che sceglie per il tradito. Ovvio che il tradimento è una scelta imposta da fuori. Ma non ci raccontiamo per favore che la tavola apparecchiata non sia stata apparecchiata in due.


Ma come fa a non esistere, la VOGLIA di tradire?Scusa eh.... Ma quante volte capita che  "ti piova" la persona rispetto alla quale non diresti  "no" ad un tradimento? Può pure succedere di beccarsi la tranvata per uno o una, ma di solito se una cosa non la cerco mica la trovo. Posso anche trovare quello che ci starebbe.... Ma se io non ho voglia non me la fa mica venire lui.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uno dei (pochi) profili del mio pensiero che a quanto leggo è assolutamente originale sta nel fatto io non vedo vittime da nessuna parte...


Perché la tua scala valoriale non lo classifica come torto.
Anche il ladro può pensare al furto come un modo simile ad altri per procurarsi denaro.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se non lo scopri, per te non è mai successo.


Ma io non sono il centro del mondo. 
Il fatto che io ignori qualcosa non significa che quel qualcosa non sia successo.
Il fatto che non mi accorga del furto della macchina non annulla l'atto del furto che comunque c'è stato e la reita' del ladro.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no, io parto dal presupposto che una crisi di coppia che sfocia in un tradimento è una crisi di coppia che sfocia in un lasciamoci siano qualitativamente identiche. Ivi compresa la genesi per volontà di uno solo dei due.


È una tua opinione, ma non tutti la pensano come te. Quindi non può essere regola.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Capisco l'esperienza dal tuo osservatorio.
> Quindi le corna sono "sempre" meritate!
> Guarda,arrivo a dire che nel mio caso possano anche esserle state, meritate; ma non posso pensare che sia sempre così, e per tutti, ma tu mi dirai: "fidati"...


Il ragionamento del merito non funziona.
Esclude di fatto la componente individuale, che nell'etica trova differenti espressioni, le differenze caratteriali, il vissuto della persona, le pressioni sociali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non sono il centro del mondo.
> Il fatto che io ignori qualcosa non significa che quel qualcosa non sia successo.
> Il fatto che non mi accorga del furto della macchina non annulla l'atto del furto che comunque c'è stato e la reita' del ladro.


il ladro di professione non si fa scrupoli, continua imperterrito.
Quello occasionale prova anche del rimorso se lo ha fatto per necessità.
Se lo ha fatto solo per il piacere di avere qualcosa che non si poteva permettere , probabilmente no. ( anzi Sicuramente)


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fino ai 40 anni hai assolutamente torto. Dopo i 40 anni hai assolutamente ragione.
> comunque, e parlo per me. Tutte le volte che ho scelto una compagna per una notte o per 10 anni usando l'istinto (quindi l'uccello) mi ha detto benissimo. Tutte le volte che ho utilizzato scelte parametri razionali ho sofferto come un cane.


Allora fa bene Silvio, che se le prende intorno ai trenta: sono più romaniche!


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fino ai 40 anni hai assolutamente torto. Dopo i 40 anni hai assolutamente ragione.
> comunque, e parlo per me. Tutte le volte che ho scelto una compagna per una notte o per 10 anni usando l'istinto (quindi l'uccello) mi ha detto benissimo. Tutte le volte che ho utilizzato scelte parametri razionali ho sofferto come un cane.


Ma quale uomo sceglie razionalmente la compagnia di una notte o di 10 anni?


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il ragionamento del merito non funziona.
> Esclude di fatto la componente individuale, che nell'etica trova differenti espressioni, le differenze caratteriali, il vissuto della persona, le pressioni sociali.


Ma io dico esattamente così! Parlavo del mio caso,estremizzando il concetto di Arcistufo.


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il ladro di professione non si fa scrupoli, continua imperterrito.
> Quello occasionale prova anche del rimorso se lo ha fatto per necessità.
> Se lo ha fatto solo per il piacere di avere qualcosa che non si poteva permettere , probabilmente no. ( anzi Sicuramente)


Bella questa!


----------



## stany (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quale uomo sceglie razionalmente la compagnia di una notte o di 10 anni?


Quello che fa sottoscrivere il contratto prematrimoniale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bella questa!


 i Ci sarà un nesso tra i 10 comandamenti , non desiderare la donna d'altri, le cose degli altri e tradire. 
Tradire - rubare


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma come fa a non esistere, la VOGLIA di tradire?Scusa eh.... Ma quante volte capita che  "ti piova" la persona rispetto alla quale non diresti  "no" ad un tradimento? Può pure succedere di beccarsi la tranvata per uno o una, ma di solito se una cosa non la cerco mica la trovo. Posso anche trovare quello che ci starebbe.... Ma se io non ho voglia non me la fa mica venire lui.


hai voglia di scopare, non di tradire. o di innamorarti. La voglia di tradire implica una componente punitiva che non capisco. Tutte le donne che conosco che hanno tradito per far danni poi sono finite raggomitolate sulla tazza del cesso a piangere al buio


danny ha detto:


> Perché la tua scala valoriale non lo classifica come torto.
> Anche il ladro può pensare al furto come un modo simile ad altri per procurarsi denaro.


ovvio, ma qual'è la differenza tra un ladro e uno speculatore finanziario? il come. è il come che fa la differenza. e il perchè


danny ha detto:


> È una tua opinione, ma non tutti la pensano come te. Quindi non può essere regola.


nel mio mondo si. eccome. e tecnicamente, se dovessi convincere tutti quelli che non la pensano come me, passerei la vita a cercare di cambiare il mondo una persona alla volta. che poi è lo stesso motivo per cui se hai da perdere meglio tradire che lasciare


stany ha detto:


> Allora fa bene Silvio, che se le prende intorno ai trenta: sono più romaniche!


per carità, le trentenni no! venti o quaranta ma trenta mai!
ricito il mio post preferito di tutti i tempi
_«E dài che non sei cretino. La donna prima dei trent’anni è sempre lì  che sogna, progetta, si astrae dal vero, il futuro per lei è solo  un’immaginazione fantasticata, passa le giornate a cercare suggestioni  irreali e indizi di questo futuro che non esiste, magari si  rincoglionisce di televisione e insomma di scemenze, di finte vite  altrui, copioni e canovacci improbabili che loro finiscono per  confondere con la vita vera. Le trentenni sono insopportabili per  questo: trasmettono inquietudine, hanno quello sguardo genere rendimi  felice e non reggono il presente»_


danny ha detto:


> Ma quale uomo sceglie razionalmente la compagnia di una notte o di 10 anni?


di 10 anni? quasi tutti. in base a criteri tanto razionali quanto fallaci.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il ladro di professione non si fa scrupoli, continua imperterrito.
> Quello occasionale prova anche del rimorso se lo ha fatto per necessità.
> Se lo ha fatto solo per il piacere di avere qualcosa che non si poteva permettere , probabilmente no. ( anzi Sicuramente)


Certamente.
Arcistufo mi sembra invece tutto tranne che occasionale...
Ci sta, è il suo modus vivendi, non sto certo a contestarlo per questo.
Il problema è che mi sembra vivs questa cosa in maniera tutt'altro che serena, trovandosi il solito antagonista - il tradito -  del quale potrebbe fare anche a meno.
Che gli frega di stabilire se un tradito ha colpe o non ne ha nella coppia? Mica si deve relazionare con lui, al limite si tromba la moglie se gli capita e finisce lì.
Dovrebbe sapere che non è apprezzato dai mariti, non può esserlo, e che questo fa parte del ruolo, non può essere diversamente e che questo va accettato: se decidi di essere amante o per mestiere accetti la difesa di una persona che ha tradito non puoi ridefinire una scala di valori a tuo piacimento per essere sempre dalla parte giusta.
Capita di essere anche nel torto, ce lo si fa andare bene e si continuano a fare scelte personali.
Poi, vabbe, neanch'io apprezzo le vittime ad oltranza e capita che tra i traditi ce ne siano, sicuramente. Ma andrebbe visto caso per caso, senza inventarsi regole generali.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i Ci sarà un nesso tra i 10 comandamenti , non desiderare la donna d'altri, le cose degli altri e tradire.
> Tradire - rubare


i 10 comandamenti 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

te la raccomando la bibbia, manuale di comportamento per bella gente.

Genesi, 19:6 – Una sera, Lot ospitò due angeli nella sua casa a Sodoma.  Quella stessa sera la casa di Lot fu assalita da una folla di  delinquenti omosessuali in cerca di esperienze carnali con gli angeli.  Lot cedette volontariamente le sue figlie vergini alla folla,  esortandola: “Vi prego, fratelli miei, non fate questo male!” – “Ecco,  ho due figlie che non hanno conosciuto uomo: lasciate che io ve le  conduca fuori, e voi farete di loro quel che vi piacerà; ma non fate  nulla a questi uomini, perché sono venuti all’ombra del mio tetto.”


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certamente.
> Arcistufo mi sembra invece tutto tranne che occasionale...
> Ci sta, è il suo modus vivendi, non sto certo a contestarlo per questo.
> Il problema è che mi sembra vivs questa cosa in maniera tutt'altro che serena, trovandosi il solito antagonista - il tradito -  del quale potrebbe fare anche a meno.
> ...


tutto va visto caso per caso, se ti va e se ti pagano.
L'unica regola generale che ho scoperto finora è che se hai le corna e preferisci attaccarti alla superiorità morale del cornuto invece di guardarti dentro sei un coglione. 
il resto si sfuma


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> i 10 comandamenti
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> te la raccomando la bibbia, manuale di comportamento per bella gente.
> ...


 ebbene si l'ospitalità di una volta......come sono cambiati i tempi


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certamente.
> Arcistufo mi sembra invece tutto tranne che occasionale...
> Ci sta, è il suo modus vivendi, non sto certo a contestarlo per questo.
> Il problema è che mi sembra vivs questa cosa in maniera tutt'altro che serena, trovandosi il solito antagonista - il tradito -  del quale potrebbe fare anche a meno.
> ...


 credo che Arci, abbia sentito diverse confessioni di clienti e di amanti. Dove spesso era manifestato uno scontento da parte del traditore. 
Che poi ognuno se la  canti e se la suoni a proprio uso è
 fatto certo.
E ogni caso andrebbe valutato, persino l'eccessiva adorazione


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che Arci, abbia sentito diverse confessioni di clienti e di amanti. Dove spesso era manifestato uno scontento da parte del traditore.
> Che poi ognuno se la  canti e se la suoni a proprio uso è
> fatto certo.
> E ogni caso andrebbe valutato, persino l'eccessiva adorazione


Cerco di fare una dieta equilibrata. Le campane le sento tutte, traditori, traditi e amanti. mi venne fatta leggere tempo fa una discussione su questo forum in cui delle email di testa di cazzo dicevano che l'amante se viene stuprato se lo merita, oppure che tra l'amante donna e la mignotta l'unica differenza fosse la mercede. Dall'altra parte ho visto pure tanta gente che cercava semplicemente di farsi una scopata, devo dire però quasi tutti i maschi, e doveva verniciare per forza questa cosa con chissà quali teoremi profondi sul senso della vita e sulla coppia in generale.
L'unico insegnamento vero che ne ho tirato fuori, è che tanto tutti vorrebbero una vita diversa rispetto a quella che si ritrovano a vivere, e cercano sempre un controllore esterno a cui accollare la responsabilità


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cerco di fare una dieta equilibrata. Le campane le sento tutte, traditori, traditi e amanti. mi venne fatta leggere tempo fa una discussione su questo forum in cui delle email di testa di cazzo dicevano che l'amante se viene stuprato se lo merita, oppure che tra l'amante donna e la mignotta l'unica differenza fosse la mercede. Dall'altra parte ho visto pure tanta gente che cercava semplicemente di farsi una scopata, devo dire però quasi tutti i maschi, e doveva verniciare per forza questa cosa con chissà quali teoremi profondi sul senso della vita e sulla coppia in generale.
> L'unico insegnamento vero che ne ho tirato fuori, è che tanto tutti vorrebbero una vita diversa rispetto a quella che si ritrovano a vivere, e cercano sempre un controllore esterno a cui accollare la responsabilità


Noooo. Ogni tanto na' chiavata diversa fa bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Noooo. Ogni tanto na' chiavata _diversa_ fa bene.


Hai cominciato con i trans?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai cominciato con i trans?


Già dato caro, in gioventù e ti dirò fanno de pompini favolosi.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Già dato caro, in gioventù e ti dirò fanno de pompini favolosi.


 non sdirazzare. Hai detto chiavate diverse. A sto punto vogliamo sapere se col travone in gioventù lo prendevi o lo davi :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non sdirazzare. Hai detto chiavate diverse. A sto punto vogliamo sapere se col travone in gioventù lo prendevi o lo davi :rotfl:


Non fare lo stronzo con me  caro. Mai preso sempre dato, e per diverse intendevo  con donne diverse. Il trans chiamalo acquisizione di esperienza. Tu falla sui tuoi discorsi io la l'ho fatto e la faccio in altro modo......baiiiii.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non fare lo stronzo con me  caro. Mai preso sempre dato, e per diverse intendevo  con donne diverse. Il trans chiamalo acquisizione di esperienza. Tu falla sui tuoi discorsi io la l'ho fatto e la faccio in altro modo......baiiiii.


 se non faccio lo stronzo di che parlo? :rotfl: 
Meno male che con te posso parlare di pratica, io faccio solo teoria :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se non faccio lo stronzo di che parlo? :rotfl:
> Meno male che con te posso parlare di pratica, io faccio solo teoria :carneval:



La teoria Falla con i tuoi compagnucci di merenda. Smettetela di fare i filosofi e fatevi una bella e rilassante chiavata che ne avete bisogno, come anche le vs. Mogli fidanzate conmpagne, se no queste vanno per altri lidi.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La teoria Falla con i tuoi compagnucci di merenda. Smettetela di fare i filosofi e fatevi una bella e rilassante chiavata che ne avete bisogno, come anche le vs. Mogli fidanzate conmpagne, se no queste vanno per altri lidi.


Tranquillo, fosse per quello avrei la matematica certezza di essere esente da corna vita natural durante. forse il segreto sta proprio nel non sentirsi troppo sicuri al riparo di un per sempre detto dal prete.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2017)

Tutti i motivi già esposti che un tempo tenevano insieme i matrimoni e chiedevano/garantivano la fedeltà sono mutati.
Il matrimonio e lo stare insieme dovrebbe essere dettato dai sentimenti e solo secondariamente da ragioni economico/ereditarie.
Ma i sentimenti valgono per molti/pochi ma non per tutti. I sentimenti sempre presenti sono quelli egoistici di soddisfazione dei propri bisogni sessuali, emotivi, narcisistici. La frustrazione di questi bisogni è motivo sufficiente per tanti per tradire, soprattutto quando le condizioni economiche non consentono una separazione o quando i bisogni affettivi di sicurezza non fanno considerare accettabile la solitudine. 
I bisogni economici e di sicurezza affettiva condizionano anche i traditi. Infatti è una motivazione comune quella di non voler perdere la quotidianità con i figli, quotidianità a cui si rinuncia volentieri quando si trova una nuova relazione che compensi.
Comunque chi sceglie di tradire decide di mentire a chi si fida ed è questo il punto centrale.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il matrimonio e lo stare insieme dovrebbe essere dettato dai sentimenti e solo secondariamente da ragioni economico/ereditarie.


Il matrimonio è lo stare insieme sono due bestie completamente diverse. Lo stare insieme deve essere dettato dai sentimenti, il matrimonio che è qualcosa che ha rilevanza squisitamente esterna, in quanto riconoscimento sociale della coppia può anche benissimo non essere stato dei sentimenti. Tant'è che molto spesso si smette di stare insieme ben prima di separarsi.


----------



## Faust (10 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti i motivi già esposti che un tempo tenevano insieme i matrimoni e chiedevano/garantivano la fedeltà sono mutati.
> Il matrimonio e lo stare insieme dovrebbe essere dettato dai sentimenti e solo secondariamente da ragioni economico/ereditarie.
> Ma i sentimenti valgono per molti/pochi ma non per tutti. I sentimenti sempre presenti sono quelli egoistici di soddisfazione dei propri bisogni sessuali, emotivi, narcisistici. La frustrazione di questi bisogni è motivo sufficiente per tanti per tradire, soprattutto quando le condizioni economiche non consentono una separazione o quando i bisogni affettivi di sicurezza non fanno considerare accettabile la solitudine.
> I bisogni economici e di sicurezza affettiva condizionano anche i traditi. Infatti è una motivazione comune quella di non voler perdere la quotidianità con i figli, quotidianità a cui si rinuncia volentieri quando si trova una nuova relazione che compensi.
> Comunque chi sceglie di tradire decide di mentire a chi si fida ed è questo il punto centrale.


E paga un prezzo molto alto. Secondo me la vera disfatta di chi ha tradito non è tanto la perdita del credito ( e l'ovvio cambiamento della stima che l'altro/a aveva su di lui/lei) ma la necessità di tarare la propria fragilità dinanzi alla sua sfera morale; se ci si appaga inciampando sulla vita e sorte degli altri si scende a patti con la propria persona, rendendosi così arrendevoli. Dall'altro canto invece il tradito si rende conto che il partner non era come appariva, prova disincanto e sconforto ma fondamentalmente rimane la stessa persona che era prima, pur con una cicatrice morale indelebile.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tutto va visto caso per caso, se ti va e se ti pagano.
> L'unica regola generale che ho scoperto finora è che se hai le corna e preferisci attaccarti alla superiorità morale del cornuto invece di guardarti dentro sei un coglione.
> il resto si sfuma


Ma certo. E puoi anche essere un coglione anche da amante o da sposo fedele in un matrimonio perfetto o da incallito traditore o da inconsapevole tradito.
C'è sempre un modo per essere coglione in qualsiasi situazione, basta anche solo non capire una mazza di quello che ti accade intorno.
E di esempi anche qui ne abbiamo visto qualcuno, non per niente ci sono state lunghissime e interminabili discussioni anche tra utenti del forum che sinceramente ho sempre saltato a pie' pari, non fregandomene nulla delle beghe di questo tipo.
Che è un po' la mia filosofia e il mio limite, quello di disinteressarmi di ciò che non mi è di alcuna utilità e mi fa perdere tempo.
Ma la discussione con te è invece abbastanza interessante, perché ravviva un po' il forum e permette di fare ordine nelle mie idee e di verificarne l'attendibilità.
Che cosa rende un tradito coglione, per esempio?
Il sentirsi moralmente superiori per questo?
Beh, se la fedeltà per il tradito è davvero un valore e non un adesione senza convinzione, non mi sembra criticabile.
Forse l'inferiorità va vista in altri campi, che magaru hanno reso il tradito un tedio prima ancora di accessoriarsi di corna. 
Quindi se il tradito si erge giudice solo per la sua condizione ma per il resto rimane un individuo insopportabile che intende restare tale si può anche pensare sia un coglione.
E cosa rende secondo me un traditore coglione?
Il non saper assumere le caratteristiche del suo ruolo, che è essenzialmente quello di amante a tempo perso nei ritagli  di tempo tenuti celati di un matrimonio che non è il suo. 
A titolo personale invece io mi son fatto un esame di coscienza su quanto è accaduto e ho fatto le mie valutazioni di responsabilità, che mi hanno fatto comprendere molti miei errori, che qui ovviamente non elenco non perché non venga pagato per questo ma perché sono essenzialmente questioni che devono restare private.
Ti posso dire solo una cosa su questo argomento: se pretendi fedeltà dagli altri devi crederci anche tu, in quella fedeltà.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa rende un tradito coglione, per esempio?
> Il sentirsi moralmente superiori per questo?
> Beh, se la fedeltà per il tradito è davvero un valore e non un adesione senza convinzione, non mi sembra criticabile.
> Forse l'inferiorità va vista in altri campi, che magaru hanno reso il tradito un tedio prima ancora di accessoriarsi di corna.
> ...


Generalizzo volutamente perché se aprissimo l'Indovina Chi delle personalità umane, per ogni diversa faccina avremmo le condizioni generali per essere un coglione e per non esserlo.
I coglioni in generale sono coloro i quali, come molto giustamente dici tu, non capisco una mazza di ciò che gli accade intorno. Il problema è che il tradito tende a spostare questo fantastico mondo di cui non capisce una mazza, proprio in virtù del fatto che si sente moralmente superiore anche se materialmente mazziato, al momento del tradimento. Parlo proprio di spostamento in termini temporali. Per un tradito, normalmente, il mondo comincia con i sospetti, poi c'è l'accertamento, poi ci sono le conseguenze, siano esse il tornare insieme o il lasciarsi definitivamente. Normalmente, e dico normalmente riferito ovviamente ai casi che passano davanti a me, tutta la catena causale di eventi che porta alla genesi delle corna viene semplicemente sciacquata via dall'enormità del gesto commesso dall'altra parte.
Dimenticando completamente le promesse non mantenute, le bugie, e i sogni infranti. Il non aver tenuto conto dell'altro perché tanto ormai ci si sente al sicuro delle convenzioni. Ti dimentichi che hai sposato una donna e hai accanto una donna, mica una moglie.
Vedi, le amanti sposate non è che si raccattano su eBay. I discorsi sono sempre quelli: mio marito non mi tocca più da anni/dalla gravidanza/da quando gli affari vanno male/da quando quel democristiano di Renzi ha rubato la segreteria del Pd (questa è l'ultima ed è meravigliosa :rotfl.
E poi c'è il versante sessuale. Ora io non mi ritengo particolarmente fantastico incredibile meraviglioso a letto. Ma se tuo marito sono 10 anni che missionaria massimo pecora, tu vieni a letto con me e dopo qualche tempo, (perché mica ti confessano mai ste cose le prime volte) cominciano a dirti che erano anni che volevano essere finalmente trattate da femmina (qualunque cosa questo voglia dire), allora magari troppo sveglio non sei. Medesimo discorso sul traditore. Un traditore è un coglione per come ragiono io quando non è presente a se stesso. Ho conosciuto traditori che hanno spinto le fedifraghe a far saltare il banco a tutti i costi, salvo poi lasciarle dopo tante promesse e un anno di tira e molla. Ho conosciuto traditori che promettono per anni di lasciare la moglie e poi la domenica lui in famiglia e lei che piange da sola. Ho conosciuto traditori che si sono sputtanati con l'amante i soldi che dovevano portare a casa inventandosi le peggio scuse con la crisi. Ho conosciuto traditori che facevano comunella con i figli mentre la mamma era all'oscuro.
Ecco, sta gente qua non ho problemi a considerarla un branco di coglioni.
Se non sai gestire le tue priorità lascia perdere le corna perché ti fai male.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Generalizzo volutamente perché se aprissimo l'Indovina Chi delle personalità umane, per ogni diversa faccina avremmo le condizioni generali per essere un coglione e per non esserlo.
> I coglioni in generale sono coloro i quali, come molto giustamente dici tu, non capisco una mazza di ciò che gli accade intorno. Il problema è che il tradito tende a spostare questo fantastico mondo di cui non capisce una mazza, proprio in virtù del fatto che si sente moralmente superiore anche se materialmente mazziato, al momento del tradimento. Parlo proprio di spostamento in termini temporali. Per un tradito, normalmente, il mondo comincia con i sospetti, poi c'è l'accertamento, poi ci sono le conseguenze, siano esse il tornare insieme o il lasciarsi definitivamente. Normalmente, e dico normalmente riferito ovviamente ai casi che passano davanti a me, tutta la catena causale di eventi che porta alla genesi delle corna viene semplicemente sciacquata via dall'enormità del gesto commesso dall'altra parte.
> Dimenticando completamente le promesse non mantenute, le bugie, e i sogni infranti. Il non aver tenuto conto dell'altro perché tanto ormai ci si sente al sicuro delle convenzioni. Ti dimentichi che hai sposato una donna e hai accanto una donna, mica una moglie.
> Vedi, le amanti sposate non è che si raccattano su eBay. I discorsi sono sempre quelli: mio marito non mi tocca più da anni/dalla gravidanza/da quando gli affari vanno male/da quando quel democristiano di Renzi ha rubato la segreteria del Pd (questa è l'ultima ed è meravigliosa :rotfl.
> ...


Appunto


----------



## stany (11 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo. E puoi anche essere un coglione anche da amante o da sposo fedele in un matrimonio perfetto o da incallito traditore o da inconsapevole tradito.
> C'è sempre un modo per essere coglione in qualsiasi situazione, basta anche solo non capire una mazza di quello che ti accade intorno.
> E di esempi anche qui ne abbiamo visto qualcuno, non per niente ci sono state lunghissime e interminabili discussioni anche tra utenti del forum che sinceramente ho sempre saltato a pie' pari, non fregandomene nulla delle beghe di questo tipo.
> Che è un po' la mia filosofia e il mio limite, quello di disinteressarmi di ciò che non mi è di alcuna utilità e mi fa perdere tempo.
> ...


"Non perché non venga pagato..."
Minchia Danny....sei un signore: lo dico io per conto terzi..   touche (mi diranno:chi cazzo t'ha incaricato,eh?).


----------



## stany (11 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Generalizzo volutamente perché se aprissimo l'Indovina Chi delle personalità umane, per ogni diversa faccina avremmo le condizioni generali per essere un coglione e per non esserlo.
> I coglioni in generale sono coloro i quali, come molto giustamente dici tu, non capisco una mazza di ciò che gli accade intorno. Il problema è che il tradito tende a spostare questo fantastico mondo di cui non capisce una mazza, proprio in virtù del fatto che si sente moralmente superiore anche se materialmente mazziato, al momento del tradimento. Parlo proprio di spostamento in termini temporali. Per un tradito, normalmente, il mondo comincia con i sospetti, poi c'è l'accertamento, poi ci sono le conseguenze, siano esse il tornare insieme o il lasciarsi definitivamente. Normalmente, e dico normalmente riferito ovviamente ai casi che passano davanti a me, tutta la catena causale di eventi che porta alla genesi delle corna viene semplicemente sciacquata via dall'enormità del gesto commesso dall'altra parte.
> Dimenticando completamente le promesse non mantenute, le bugie, e i sogni infranti. Il non aver tenuto conto dell'altro perché tanto ormai ci si sente al sicuro delle convenzioni. Ti dimentichi che hai sposato una donna e hai accanto una donna, mica una moglie.
> Vedi, le amanti sposate non è che si raccattano su eBay. I discorsi sono sempre quelli: mio marito non mi tocca più da anni/dalla gravidanza/da quando gli affari vanno male/da quando quel democristiano di Renzi ha rubato la segreteria del Pd (questa è l'ultima ed è meravigliosa :rotfl.
> ...


Questo m'è piaciuto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Generalizzo volutamente perché se aprissimo l'Indovina Chi delle personalità umane, per ogni diversa faccina avremmo le condizioni generali per essere un coglione e per non esserlo.
> I coglioni in generale sono coloro i quali, come molto giustamente dici tu, non capisco una mazza di ciò che gli accade intorno. Il problema è che il tradito tende a spostare questo fantastico mondo di cui non capisce una mazza, proprio in virtù del fatto che si sente moralmente superiore anche se materialmente mazziato, al momento del tradimento. Parlo proprio di spostamento in termini temporali. Per un tradito, normalmente, il mondo comincia con i sospetti, poi c'è l'accertamento, poi ci sono le conseguenze, siano esse il tornare insieme o il lasciarsi definitivamente. Normalmente, e dico normalmente riferito ovviamente ai casi che passano davanti a me, tutta la catena causale di eventi che porta alla genesi delle corna viene semplicemente sciacquata via dall'enormità del gesto commesso dall'altra parte.
> Dimenticando completamente le promesse non mantenute, le bugie, e i sogni infranti. Il non aver tenuto conto dell'altro perché tanto ormai ci si sente al sicuro delle convenzioni. *Ti dimentichi che hai sposato una donna e hai accanto una donna, mica una moglie*.
> Vedi, le amanti sposate non è che si raccattano su eBay. I discorsi sono sempre quelli: mio marito non mi tocca più da anni/dalla gravidanza/da quando gli affari vanno male/da quando quel democristiano di Renzi ha rubato la segreteria del Pd (questa è l'ultima ed è meravigliosa :rotfl.
> ...


concordo su tutto
Anche se continuo a pensare che parlando da traditrice la cosa corretta sarebbe lasciare, come la cosa corretta per il tradito sarebbe ammettere di "aver tradito" anche se non fisicamente un patto.
Il grassetto è da verde


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti i motivi già esposti che un tempo tenevano insieme i matrimoni e chiedevano/garantivano la fedeltà sono mutati.
> *Il matrimonio e lo stare insieme dovrebbe essere dettato dai sentimenti e solo secondariamente da ragioni economico/ereditarie*.
> Ma i sentimenti valgono per molti/pochi ma non per tutti. I sentimenti sempre presenti sono quelli egoistici di soddisfazione dei propri bisogni sessuali, emotivi, narcisistici. La frustrazione di questi bisogni è motivo sufficiente per tanti per tradire, soprattutto quando le condizioni economiche non consentono una separazione o quando i bisogni affettivi di sicurezza non fanno considerare accettabile la solitudine.
> I bisogni economici e di sicurezza affettiva condizionano anche i traditi. Infatti è una motivazione comune quella di non voler perdere la quotidianità con i figli, quotidianità a cui si rinuncia volentieri quando si trova una nuova relazione che compensi.
> Comunque chi sceglie di tradire decide di mentire a chi si fida ed è questo il punto centrale.


Sì, però meglio ricordare che i sentimenti a) ce n'è di tutti i generi, positivi, negativi, etc. b) cambiano di natura (amore che diventa odio, affetto che diventa indifferenza, etc.) c) mutano di oggetto (prima amo A, poi amo B, poi amo C, etc.).

Il matrimonio nasce come un patto inter vivos, mortuos et futuros (stirpi che si legano attraverso la procreazione e la trasmissione del patrimonio). La sua trasformazione in contratto tra due individui inizia (nella teoria) con Kant, che lo definisce così: "unione di due persone di sesso diverso per il reciproco usufrutto durante tutta la vita delle loro facoltà sessuali. Lo scopo di generare e di educare i figli, può sempre essere uno scopo della natura, per il quale scopo essa ha instillato l'inclinazione dei sessi l'uno verso l'altro; tuttavia, che l'essere umano che si sposa, debba proporsi questo scopo, non viene richiesto ai fini della legittimità di questo suo legame; poiché altrimenti, una volta terminata la procreazione, il matrimonio si scioglierebbe da sé." Qui il filosofo prussiano non si accorge che 1) la sua definizione del matrimonio si attaglia a perfezione anche al matrimonio omosessuale, visto che espunge la procreazione dai fini fondamentali dell'unione 2) che non si vede perchè il contratto debba essere "a vita". Noi ce ne accorgiamo subito non perchè siamo più intelligenti di lui (io almeno non lo sono), ma perchè il contesto culturale e normativo nel quale Kant dà la sua definizione di matrimonio non c'è più, ed è il contesto nel quale il matrimonio NON è un contratto tra individui. 
Se due individui stipulano un contratto, quali che siano le obbligazioni che assumono, l'esperienza insegna che quando uno dei due contraenti, per qualsivoglia motivo, giustificato e reale o meno, non lo trova più conveniente, tenderà a vedere l'altro contraente come una controparte, gli addebiterà a torto o a ragione le cause della sua insoddisfazione, e cercherà o di rompere il contratto, o di sottrarsi in tutto o in parte agli obblighi che esso prevede (per esempio la fedeltà), a seconda sia della sua indole, sia degli strumenti di pressione, legali o no, di cui dispongono lui e l'altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> concordo su tutto
> Anche se continuo a pensare che parlando da traditrice la cosa corretta sarebbe lasciare, come la cosa corretta per il tradito sarebbe ammettere di "aver tradito" anche se non fisicamente un patto.
> Il grassetto è da verde


Ma corretta perché? Se ci sono in ballo interessi più grossi, fosse anche solo la serenità per i tuoi figli oppure il fatto che tutto sommato vivi bene anche amando in casa e scopando fuori. La correttezza diventa qualcosa di astratto. Corretto nel senso di coerente con le regole generali? Corretto nel senso di situazione che fa soffrire meno persone possibili? E chi cazzo certifica che una situazione in cui ci si lascia produca meno dolore di una situazione in cui c'è il cornuto e contento?
Io è proprio questo che non riesco a capire. Come si possa pensare che chi manda a scatafascio la coppia lasciamo perdere la famiglia) oppure la macera lentamente, nella noia, indifferenza e umiliazioni possa essere meno colpevole di chi la tiene in piedi scopando fuori.
Nel senso che, tranne pochissime eccezioni alle corna ci arrivi. C'è tutto un percorso prima. Che il tradito pretende sempre che non valga nulla. In virtù del fatto che ha sofferto. A scoprire il tradimento in realtà, mica ad essere tradito.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, però meglio ricordare che i sentimenti a) ce n'è di tutti i generi, positivi, negativi, etc. b) cambiano di natura (amore che diventa odio, affetto che diventa indifferenza, etc.) c) mutano di oggetto (prima amo A, poi amo B, poi amo C, etc.).
> 
> Il matrimonio nasce come un patto inter vivos, mortuos et futuros (stirpi che si legano attraverso la procreazione e la trasmissione del patrimonio). La sua trasformazione in contratto tra due individui inizia (nella teoria) con Kant, che lo definisce così: "unione di due persone di sesso diverso per il reciproco usufrutto durante tutta la vita delle loro facoltà sessuali. Lo scopo di generare e di educare i figli, può sempre essere uno scopo della natura, per il quale scopo essa ha instillato l'inclinazione dei sessi l'uno verso l'altro; tuttavia, che l'essere umano che si sposa, debba proporsi questo scopo, non viene richiesto ai fini della legittimità di questo suo legame; poiché altrimenti, una volta terminata la procreazione, il matrimonio si scioglierebbe da sé." Qui il filosofo prussiano non si accorge che 1) la sua definizione del matrimonio si attaglia a perfezione anche al matrimonio omosessuale, visto che espunge la procreazione dai fini fondamentali dell'unione 2) che non si vede perchè il contratto debba essere "a vita". Noi ce ne accorgiamo subito non perchè siamo più intelligenti di lui (io almeno non lo sono), ma perchè il contesto culturale e normativo nel quale Kant dà la sua definizione di matrimonio non c'è più, ed è il contesto nel quale il matrimonio NON è un contratto tra individui.
> Se due individui stipulano un contratto, quali che siano le obbligazioni che assumono, l'esperienza insegna che quando uno dei due contraenti, per qualsivoglia motivo, giustificato e reale o meno, non lo trova più conveniente, tenderà a vedere l'altro contraente come una controparte, gli addebiterà a torto o a ragione le cause della sua insoddisfazione, e cercherà o di rompere il contratto, o di sottrarsi in tutto o in parte agli obblighi che esso prevede (per esempio la fedeltà), a seconda sia della sua indole, sia degli strumenti di pressione, legali o no, di cui dispongono lui e l'altro.


 infatti nel diritto inglese il matrimonio è un contratto. Pure in quello tedesco. Pure in quello romano lo era. Guarda caso da noi causa Santa Romana Chiesa la Cassazione sono 50 anni che fa dei salti della quaglia logici mai visti per non dire che il matrimonio è un contratto in quanto deve mediare tra il diritto canonico, che sancisce come indissolubile riunione in quanto fatta davanti a Dio, è il diritto post referendum sul divorzio che dice chiaro e tondo che il matrimonio è quell'accordo, con cui i coniugi gestiscono una serie di situazioni.
Cattolicesimo o no, dubito che il nostro filosofo potesse dire tutto quello che voleva.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> infatti nel diritto inglese il matrimonio è un contratto. Pure in quello tedesco. Pure in quello romano lo era. Guarda caso da noi causa Santa Romana Chiesa la Cassazione sono 50 anni che fa dei salti della quaglia logici mai visti per non dire che il matrimonio è un contratto in quanto deve mediare tra il diritto canonico, che sancisce come indissolubile riunione in quanto fatta davanti a Dio, è il diritto post referendum sul divorzio che dice chiaro e tondo che il matrimonio è quell'accordo, con cui i coniugi gestiscono una serie di situazioni.
> Cattolicesimo o no, dubito che il nostro filosofo potesse dire tutto quello che voleva.


C'è un aspetto contrattuale in ogni tipo di matrimonio (il matrimonio come istituzione precede le dinastie faraoniche, che io sappia non esiste una cerimonia nella quale gli sposi non esprimano la loro volontà di diventarlo). La differenza non la fa il cattolicesimo, la differenza la fa la prospettiva: individualismo sì/no, che muta anche la prospettiva temporale (tempo della vita individuale, tempo della vita della famiglia/stirpe/comunità+eventuale tempo degli déi= eternità). 
Le culture occidentali moderne sono le più individualistiche mai apparse, le culture tradizionali, quale che sia la religione a cui si ispirano, no. Se la cultura è individualistica, l'aspetto contrattuale viene in primo piano e cancella gli altri; altrimenti, il contrario.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> C'è un aspetto contrattuale in ogni tipo di matrimonio (il matrimonio come istituzione precede le dinastie faraoniche, che io sappia non esiste una cerimonia nella quale gli sposi non esprimano la loro volontà di diventarlo). La differenza non la fa il cattolicesimo, la differenza la fa la prospettiva: individualismo sì/no, che muta anche la prospettiva temporale (tempo della vita individuale, tempo della vita della famiglia/stirpe/comunità+eventuale tempo degli déi= eternità).
> Le culture occidentali moderne sono le più individualistiche mai apparse, le culture tradizionali, quale che sia la religione a cui si ispirano, no. Se la cultura è individualistica, l'aspetto contrattuale viene in primo piano e cancella gli altri; altrimenti, il contrario.


si ma il matrimonio serve essenzialmente come mezzo per legittimare il trasferimento partimoniale ai figli nati al suo interno, motivo per cui obblighi coniugali, di fedeltà, ecc. ecc. 
la comunità serve quale garante di questo, e la pulsione a trasferire beni è sempre individualistica, anche nel caso del capofamiglia che obbliga il figlio al matrimonio combinato


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si ma il matrimonio serve essenzialmente come mezzo per legittimare il trasferimento partimoniale ai figli nati al suo interno, motivo per cui obblighi coniugali, di fedeltà, ecc. ecc.
> la comunità serve quale garante di questo, e la pulsione a trasferire beni è sempre individualistica, anche nel caso del capofamiglia che obbliga il figlio al matrimonio combinato


Certo. Non è che gli individui, con i loro bisogni, desideri, passioni, etc., non esistessero prima dell'individualismo. Era diversamente strutturata la loro personalità, come era diversamente strutturata la loro cultura, con priorità diverse, eccetera.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Non è che gli individui, con i loro bisogni, desideri, passioni, etc., non esistessero prima dell'individualismo. Era diversamente strutturata la loro personalità, come era diversamente strutturata la loro cultura, con priorità diverse, eccetera.


Secondo me la personalità è rimasta quella. La parte istintuale è insopprimibile. E soprattutto quelle persone che riescono a sopprimere la loro parte istintuale quantunque il sistema gli racconti il contrario sono enormemente svantaggiate rispetto a coloro che quella stessa parte istintuale la accettano e la sfruttano


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me la personalità è rimasta quella. *La parte istintuale è insopprimibile*. E soprattutto quelle persone che riescono a sopprimere la loro parte istintuale quantunque il sistema gli racconti il contrario sono enormemente svantaggiate rispetto a coloro che quella stessa parte istintuale la accettano e la sfruttano


E' molto difficile se non impossibile distinguere con precisione qual è "la parte istintuale", cioè determinata biologicamente, nel comportamento umano. 
Quelle che il linguaggio tradizionale chiama "passioni", tra cui cupiditas/avidità, superbia/orgoglio-arroganza, eccetera, sono sicuramente dati permanenti; se non lo fossero, non riusciremmo a capire proprio niente della storia passata o dei popoli diversi da noi. 
Personalità individuale e cultura sono in rapporto biunivoco, nel linguaggio tradizionale sono microcosmo e macrocosmo che si specchiano l'uno nell'altro, di modo che, terra terra, stanno in un rapporto uovo-gallina (quale nasce prima? mah). Per citare soltanto un aspetto molto appariscente, se guardi i monumenti del passato e pensi alla scala temporale per cui sono stati costruiti e li confronti con gli attuali, capisci che qualcosa di diverso c'è eccome. Altrettanto se, leggendo le fonti coeve, vedi la qualità e l'intensità del trasporto affettivo verso il re, o verso il padre (l'Odissea e l'Iliade sono esemplari, in proposito). Insomma, penso che il materiale da costruzione, per così dire, sia sempre lo stesso; molto diverso il modo un cui è usato oggi e allora, e l'edificio che ne risulta.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, però meglio ricordare che i sentimenti a) ce n'è di tutti i generi, positivi, negativi, etc. b) cambiano di natura (amore che diventa odio, affetto che diventa indifferenza, etc.) c) mutano di oggetto (prima amo A, poi amo B, poi amo C, etc.).
> 
> Il matrimonio nasce come un patto inter vivos, mortuos et futuros (stirpi che si legano attraverso la procreazione e la trasmissione del patrimonio). La sua trasformazione in contratto tra due individui inizia (nella teoria) con Kant, che lo definisce così: "unione di due persone di sesso diverso per il reciproco usufrutto durante tutta la vita delle loro facoltà sessuali. Lo scopo di generare e di educare i figli, può sempre essere uno scopo della natura, per il quale scopo essa ha instillato l'inclinazione dei sessi l'uno verso l'altro; tuttavia, che l'essere umano che si sposa, debba proporsi questo scopo, non viene richiesto ai fini della legittimità di questo suo legame; poiché altrimenti, una volta terminata la procreazione, il matrimonio si scioglierebbe da sé." Qui il filosofo prussiano non si accorge che 1) la sua definizione del matrimonio si attaglia a perfezione anche al matrimonio omosessuale, visto che espunge la procreazione dai fini fondamentali dell'unione 2) che non si vede perchè il contratto debba essere "a vita". Noi ce ne accorgiamo subito non perchè siamo più intelligenti di lui (io almeno non lo sono), ma perchè il contesto culturale e normativo nel quale Kant dà la sua definizione di matrimonio non c'è più, ed è il contesto nel quale il matrimonio NON è un contratto tra individui.
> Se due individui stipulano un contratto, quali che siano le obbligazioni che assumono, l'esperienza insegna che quando uno dei due contraenti, per qualsivoglia motivo, giustificato e reale o meno, non lo trova più conveniente, tenderà a vedere l'altro contraente come una controparte, gli addebiterà a torto o a ragione le cause della sua insoddisfazione, e cercherà o di rompere il contratto, o di sottrarsi in tutto o in parte agli obblighi che esso prevede (per esempio la fedeltà), a seconda sia della sua indole, sia degli strumenti di pressione, legali o no, di cui dispongono lui e l'altro.


Ma io mi riferivo allo stato attuale della scelta di stare insieme. Essendo questa una fase di transizione, ci sono contemporaneamente persone che considerano il matrimonio in senso tradizionale, altre che lo vedono come un patto tra pari (negli Stati Uniti è frequente il contratto prematrimoniale che stabilisce ante le condizioni post per esplicitare ciò che fa parte del patto è cosa no) è in mezzo c'è di tutto anche coppie in cui il patto è implicito e uno/a lo intende in modo tradizionale è uno/a in modo del tutto individuale.
Però credo che per tutti sia compreso un patto di non aggressione reciproca. Nel patto di non aggressione è compresa la lealtà, per me incompatibile con il tradimento. 
In questo senso qui il meno tradito è stato Danny a cui la moglie, tra lo stupore di tanti, ha tentato di mantenere il rapporto di sincerità.
Poi si sa che "la verità fa male, lo so".


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2017)

Faust ha detto:


> E paga un prezzo molto alto. Secondo me la vera disfatta di chi ha tradito non è tanto la perdita del credito ( e l'ovvio cambiamento della stima che l'altro/a aveva su di lui/lei) ma la necessità di tarare la propria fragilità dinanzi alla sua sfera morale; se ci si appaga inciampando sulla vita e sorte degli altri si scende a patti con la propria persona, rendendosi così arrendevoli. Dall'altro canto invece il tradito si rende conto che il partner non era come appariva, prova disincanto e sconforto ma fondamentalmente rimane la stessa persona che era prima, pur con una cicatrice morale indelebile.


Sono d'accordo. Si può teorizzare quello che si vuole, ma proprio il teorizzare è un tentativo di trovare un modo di superare questa sconnessione morale tra ciò che si è promesso, perché si voleva che fosse promesso dall'altro, e la scelta in contrasto con la promessa che si infrange, ma non si vorrebbe fosse infranta.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io mi riferivo allo stato attuale della scelta di stare insieme. Essendo questa una fase di transizione, ci sono contemporaneamente persone che considerano il matrimonio in senso tradizionale, altre che lo vedono come un patto tra pari (negli Stati Uniti è frequente il contratto prematrimoniale che stabilisce ante le condizioni post per esplicitare ciò che fa parte del patto è cosa no) è in mezzo c'è di tutto anche coppie in cui il patto è implicito e uno/a lo intende in modo tradizionale è uno/a in modo del tutto individuale.
> Però credo che per tutti sia compreso un patto di non aggressione reciproca. Nel patto di non aggressione è compresa la lealtà, per me incompatibile con il tradimento.
> *In questo senso qui il meno tradito è stato Danny a cui la moglie, tra lo stupore di tanti, ha tentato di mantenere il rapporto di sincerità.*
> Poi si sa che "la verità fa male, lo so".


Non è proprio andata così.
Non c'è stata l'adesione a un patto. C'è stato solo il prosequio di un rapporto improntato a un certo stile di comunicazione, con la necessità sopraggiunta di occultare parti importanti.
Nessun traditore può essere sincero, altrimenti non si avrebbe un tradimento.
Tieni anche conto che per alcune persone può essere pesante dal punto di vista psicologico reggere una doppia vita e la scoperta del tradimento rivelarsi in parte liberatoria.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è proprio andata così.
> Non c'è stata l'adesione a un patto. C'è stato solo il prosequio di un rapporto improntato a un certo stile di comunicazione, con la necessità sopraggiunta di occultare parti importanti.
> Nessun traditore può essere sincero, altrimenti non si avrebbe un tradimento.
> Tieni anche conto che per alcune persone può essere pesante dal punto di vista psicologico reggere una doppia vita e la scoperta del tradimento rivelarsi in parte liberatoria.


Certamente perché (oh che strano oh che strano) tu non è che sei stato così comprensivi come avrebbe voluto lei.
Ma il tentativo di mantenere la comunicazione sul piano della sincerità inizialmente tua moglie l'avrebbe voluta. Poi è impossibile se si vuole vivere il tradimento.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io mi riferivo allo stato attuale della scelta di stare insieme. *Essendo questa una fase di transizione*, ci sono contemporaneamente persone che considerano il matrimonio in senso tradizionale, altre che lo vedono come un patto tra pari (negli Stati Uniti è frequente il contratto prematrimoniale che stabilisce ante le condizioni post per esplicitare ciò che fa parte del patto è cosa no) è in mezzo c'è di tutto anche coppie in cui il patto è implicito e uno/a lo intende in modo tradizionale è uno/a in modo del tutto individuale.
> *Però credo che per tutti sia compreso un patto di non aggressione reciproca*. Nel patto di non aggressione è compresa la lealtà, per me incompatibile con il tradimento.
> In questo senso qui il meno tradito è stato Danny a cui la moglie, tra lo stupore di tanti, ha tentato di mantenere il rapporto di sincerità.
> Poi si sa che "la verità fa male, lo so".


Concordo. Aggiungo: transizione sì, ma transizione verso cosa? Io non ne ho la minima idea. E il "patto di non aggressione" è certamente compreso (all'inizio), anzi di solito è compreso qualcosa, anzi molto di più. E' che dopo le situazioni cambiano, proprio come avviene tra potenze, nel gioco politico.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Concordo. Aggiungo: transizione sì, ma transizione verso cosa? Io non ne ho la minima idea. E il "patto di non aggressione" è certamente compreso (all'inizio), anzi di solito è compreso qualcosa, anzi molto di più. E' che dopo le situazioni cambiano, proprio come avviene tra potenze, nel gioco politico.


La transizione credo che sia difficile da immaginare perché si sta andando verso contratti individuali per i quali si richiede un riconoscimento pubblico.
Leggo quasi quotidianamente conviventi eterosessuali che richiedono tutti i riconoscimenti degli sposati, pari pari, senza sposarsi, cosa che mi risulta oscura.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente perché (oh che strano oh che strano) tu non è che sei stato così comprensivi come avrebbe voluto lei.
> Ma il tentativo di mantenere la comunicazione sul piano della sincerità inizialmente tua moglie l'avrebbe voluta. Poi è impossibile se si vuole vivere il tradimento.


Non credo, mia moglie a un certo punto, quando già ci era uscita una volta di pomeriggio fingendo che fosse con sua sorella, si era trovata a dover giustificare un invito a cena da sola col tipo quando non era mai uscita da anni senza di me.
Non fu sincerità, ma necessità.
Se avesse potuto nascondere anche questo, non credo avrebbe avuto scrupoli nel farlo e probabilmente sarebbe stato più difficile per me scoprire tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> quando non era mai uscita da anni senza di me


il marchio del traditore coglione, per l'appunto.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La transizione credo che sia difficile da immaginare perché si sta andando verso contratti individuali per i quali si richiede un riconoscimento pubblico.
> Leggo quasi quotidianamente *conviventi eterosessuali che richiedono tutti i riconoscimenti degli sposati, pari pari, senza sposarsi, cosa che mi risulta oscura.*


Se per questo li richiedono anche gli omosessuali. Perchè pensano che il matrimonio, la convivenza, etc., riguardi solo loro: però non è così, riguarda la società e la civiltà in blocco, perchè attraverso questo rapporto si riproduce la specie all'interno della cultura, quindi anche all'interno di una comunità (determinata) di una civiltà (determinata) etc. La contraddizione e la disfuzionalità del matrimonio odierno è questa.


----------



## Lostris (12 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La transizione credo che sia difficile da immaginare perché si sta andando verso contratti individuali per i quali si richiede un riconoscimento pubblico.
> Leggo quasi quotidianamente conviventi eterosessuali che richiedono tutti i riconoscimenti degli sposati, pari pari, senza sposarsi, cosa che mi risulta oscura.


Quali sarebbero questi riconoscimenti?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quali sarebbero questi riconoscimenti?


Chiedono. Non che li hanno. Assegni familiari, diritti successori ecc


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Praticamente non ti rubano la macchina e non è furto finché non la vai a cercare nel parcheggio.


Paragone poco calzante vista la frequenza con la quale dobbiamo necessariamente cercare la macchina nel parcheggio.
Ma il tradimento è un'eventualità tutto sommato remota e alla quale pertanto non pensiamo con la stessa frequenza con la quale pensiamo al dove abbiamo lasciato la macchina (a meno di non essere dei gelosi cronici e ossessionati da qualcosa che non esiste ma che ci tortura semplicemente perchè POTREBBE succedere).
Più calzante sarebbe magari il paragone con quella rivista dove c'era un articolo che da sempre ritenevamo interessante e che per quel motivo eravamo convinti d'aver custodito in un posto ben preciso e che, dopo anni, decidiamo di andare a recuperare e non c'è più....
(in altre parole : se mia/tua moglie non si fossero fatta beccare tu ed io non saremmo mai venuti qui, loro avrebbero chiuso autonomamente la loro storia - o, viceversa, l'avrebbero continuata a nostra perenne insaputa - e ci saremmo risparmiati entrambi un bel pò di veleno)


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> In questo condivido ll fatto che il tradito abbia una parte di responsabilità,almeno nel fatto di non cogliere i segnali che la relazione è andata in vacca.


Tanto in vacca da dover pensare di essere cornuti è un privilegio di pochi.
La generalità dei traditi magari pensa che è un periodo storto, e non gliene si può dare certo la responsabilità se non coglie certi segnali....uno può non cogliere quello che ti pare, ma addossare al tradito una parte di responsabilità per le corna subìte mi pare davvero troppo...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ora questa stronzata ciclopica in base alla quale uno squallido che passa la vita in casa a fare 50 sfumature di sugo sulla canotta e poi si fa rodere il culo se la moglie si scopa uno per il semplice fatto che magari quelle 50 sfumature di sugo sulla canotta non le fa, diventi una specie di marito perfetto in virtù del fatto che poverino è stato cornificato una zoccola per me resta per l'appunto una stronzata ciclopica.


Bah. Lui certamente non diventa un marito perfetto semplicemente perchè è stato tradito ma ella è zoccola, poichè ella un essere così squallido potrebbe tranquillamente abbandonarlo ai suoi sughi.


Arcistufo ha detto:


> di gente che non si lascia ma si tradisce per non deludere le famiglie troppa ne conosco, così come ne conosco tantissima che, all'idea di dover dividere risorse finanziarie mutuo e immobili preferisce i segreti e le bugie piuttosto che la VIA maggiormente accettabile per la morale comune


Vero.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il furto è comunque avvenuto, anche se tu non te ne sei accorto.


Esatto.
Potrebbero rubartela ogni notte, farsi un giretto, riempire il serbatoio quel tanto che basta a riportarlo al consumo da te conosciuto, e non te ne accorgeresti MAI.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se non lo scopri, per te non è mai successo.


Esatto.:up:


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Potrebbero rubartela ogni notte, farsi un giretto, riempire il serbatoio quel tanto che basta a riportarlo al consumo da te conosciuto, e non te ne accorgeresti MAI.


Se sbanda perché si sono usurate le gomme e sai di non averci fatto molti km qualche dubbio ti viene.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no, io parto dal presupposto che una crisi di coppia che sfocia in un tradimento è una crisi di coppia che sfocia in un lasciamoci siano qualitativamente identiche. Ivi compresa la genesi per volontà di uno solo dei due.


Vero.
Ammetterai però che la seconda è decisamente più nobile e leale della prima.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se sbanda perché si sono usurate le gomme e sai di non averci fatto molti km qualche dubbio ti viene.


Premesso che l'esempio fatto da [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non lo ritengo particolarmente calzante, certamente se ti rubano ogni notte la macchina per poi riposizionarla esattamente nello stesso posto comunque qualche differenza rispetto all'ultima volta che il legittimo propritario l'ha usata prima o poi salterà fuori....esattamente come quando stai con qualcuno che ti tradisce e che ogni tanto si comporta in modo 'strano'.
Il punto in comune può essere quella sensazione (tanto più viva a seconda dei soggetti coinvolti) che ci sia qualcosa che non va ma non si riesce a dire esattamente cos'è che non va.....


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tanto in vacca da dover pensare di essere cornuti è un privilegio di pochi.
> La generalità dei traditi magari pensa che è un periodo storto, e non gliene si può dare certo la responsabilità se non coglie certi segnali....uno può non cogliere quello che ti pare, ma addossare al tradito una parte di responsabilità per le corna subìte mi pare davvero troppo...


[/QUOTE]

Il sospetto ce l'hai se tu, come persona, hai un'esperienza di tradimento, oppure lo contempli come possibile anche per te.
Altrimenti, sei più propenso a dare fiducia a chi l'hai sempre data.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Potrebbero rubartela ogni notte, farsi un giretto, riempire il serbatoio quel tanto che basta a riportarlo al consumo da te conosciuto, e non te ne accorgeresti MAI.


Probabilmente mi sono spiegato male.
Perché ci sia un furto non è necessario che venga scoperto.
Per usare un altro paragone, se un assassino uccide una persona e nasconde il cadavere, probabilmente l'ucciso verrà considerato come disperso da tutti (tranne che dall'assassino), ma questo non cancella il fatto che sia avvenuto un omicidio.
In pratica, siamo sicuri che è davvero meglio non sapere nulla in caso di tradimento?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ammetterai però che la seconda è decisamente più nobile e leale della prima.


Spiacemi. La lealtà per me non é un parametro utile per gestire i rapporti familiari. Quando hai interessi sul tavolo come i figli, conta solo il risultato.
In altri termini non è assolutamente detto che ingannare il partner sia - a prescindere dal caso concreto - la soluzione peggiore. Anzi molto spesso nuoce meno alle cose che contano.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

[/QUOTE]Altrimenti, sei più propenso a dare fiducia a chi l'hai sempre data.[/QUOTE]

Cioè, la stragrande maggioranza, visto che un rapporto si fonda sulla fiducia...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi sono spiegato male.
> Perché ci sia un furto non è necessario che venga scoperto.
> Per usare un altro paragone, se un assassino uccide una persona e nasconde il cadavere, probabilmente l'ucciso verrà considerato come disperso da tutti (tranne che dall'assassino), ma questo non cancella il fatto che sia avvenuto un omicidio.
> In pratica, siamo sicuri che è davvero meglio non sapere nulla in caso di tradimento?


Scusa @_danny_ ma non calza neanche questo paragone.
Nel caso di un omicidio con conseguente sparizione di cadavere quest'ultimo verrà considerato disperso e/o morto.
La seconda possibilità non verrà mai esclusa (e potrà eventualmente essere confermata nel caso di ritrovamento del cadavere).
Quindi, il dubbio rimne finchè non si ha prova definitiva dell'uno o dell'altro.
Nel caso del tradimento esso certamente ESISTE (come l'omicidio) ma esiste in un ambito 'segreto' fintanto che non viene scoperto.
E solo se viene scoperto produce le sue conseguenze.
Viceversa, è ma non è.
Esiste per i due amanti ma non per il mondo esterno.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi. La lealtà per me non é un parametro utile per gestire i rapporti familiari. Quando hai interessi sul tavolo come i figli, conta solo il risultato.
> In altri termini non è assolutamente detto che ingannare il partner sia - a prescindere dal caso concreto - la soluzione peggiore. Anzi molto spesso nuoce meno alle cose che contano.


Bah, dipende dall'interesse che vuoi tutelare.
Se sono principalmente i figli dubito che nel caso in cui l'inganno - come lo chiami tu - sia noto all'altro partner quello che chiami 'risultato' possa essere raggiunto.
In altre parole : in presenza di un traditore/trice (la cui 'attività' è nota all'altro partner) sei davvero sicuro che in casa possa regnare un clima di serenità e concordia nell'interesse di ? 
Per la mia esperienza - anche professionale - la risposta è no.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bah, dipende dall'interesse che vuoi tutelare.
> Se sono principalmente i figli dubito che nel caso in cui l'inganno - come lo chiami tu - sia noto all'altro partner quello che chiami 'risultato' possa essere raggiunto.
> In altre parole : in presenza di un traditore/trice (la cui 'attività' è nota all'altro partner) sei davvero sicuro che in casa possa regnare un clima di serenità e concordia nell'interesse di ?
> Per la mia esperienza - anche professionale - la risposta è no.


Per mia esperienza - anche professionale - spesso se invece che perseguire la lealtà e la coerenza si fosse perseguito l'utile molto, moltissimo dolore sarebbe stato risparmiato. Poi oh, vabbé. Tanto sta diventando na guerra di religione senza senso. 
Ognuno cerca di tirare l'acqua al suo mulino concettuale.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa @_danny_ ma non calza neanche questo paragone.
> Nel caso di un omicidio con conseguente sparizione di cadavere quest'ultimo verrà considerato disperso e/o morto.
> La seconda possibilità non verrà mai esclusa (e potrà eventualmente essere confermata nel caso di ritrovamento del cadavere).
> Quindi, il dubbio rimne finchè non si ha prova definitiva dell'uno o dell'altro.
> ...


Ma che importanza ha che una cosa venga conosciuta da più persone perché essa possa dirsi avvenuta?
Può accadere qualsiasi cosa all'insaputa di tutti ma non può dirsi che non sia avvenuta, al limite che non si sa se sia avvenuto o meno.
Nel caso del tradimento, il fatto che il coniuge tradito non sappia nulla non significa che non sia avvenuto un tradimento, ma che lui come altre persone sono ignare del fatto.
E non sapere nulla di un fatto non corrisponde affatto a dire non è avvenuto niente.
Un qualsiasi avvenimento ha conseguenze, anche se non viene alla luce, non si è conoscenza dei fatti etc.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per mia esperienza - anche professionale - spesso se invece che perseguire la lealtà e la coerenza si fosse perseguito l'utile molto, moltissimo dolore sarebbe stato risparmiato. Poi oh, vabbé. Tanto sta diventando na guerra di religione senza senso.
> Ognuno cerca di tirare l'acqua al suo mulino concettuale.


Diciamo che come al solito non vi è una risposta accettabile per tutti sull'atteggiamento da seguire.
Il tuo è un approccio molto razionale, teso a perseguire il massimo dell'utile escludendo il più possibile le conseguenze negative.
Non credo che nella pratica tutti riescano ad essere esattamente così, facendo subentrare le emozioni, i presunti valori, le ansie e provocando ulteriori danni.
Io credo che un tradimento, pur adeguatamente occultato, riesca a produrre comunque delle conseguenze sulla coppia, anche se non posso in linea generale indicare quali.  Ovviamente un tradimento svelato o non correttamente occultato porta sicuramente a danni, in qualsiasi caso, sensibilmente maggiori.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che importanza ha che una cosa venga conosciuta da più persone perché essa possa dirsi avvenuta?
> Può accadere qualsiasi cosa all'insaputa di tutti ma non può dirsi che non sia avvenuta, al limite che non si sa se sia avvenuto o meno.
> Nel caso del tradimento, il fatto che il coniuge tradito non sappia nulla non significa che non sia avvenuto un tradimento, ma che lui come altre persone sono ignare del fatto.
> E non sapere nulla di un fatto non corrisponde affatto a dire non è avvenuto niente.
> Un qualsiasi avvenimento ha conseguenze, anche se non viene alla luce, non si è conoscenza dei fatti etc.


Il problema non è se sia avvenuto o meno.
Ovvio che è avvenuto.
Ovvio che è ugualmente censurabile sia che sia stato scoperto sia nel caso opposto.
Dico che è il caso di qualcosa che è avvenuto e - SE NON CONOSCIUTO - non produce dolore, poichè sconosciuto ai diretti interessati.
Quanti tradimenti sono SCONOSCIUTI e sono rimasti tali per i diretti interessati senza produrre dolore e/o conseguenze catastrofiche per la coppia e la famiglia ?


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che un tradimento, pur adeguatamente occultato, riesca a produrre comunque delle conseguenze sulla coppia, anche se non posso in linea generale indicare quali.  Ovviamente un tradimento svelato o non correttamente occultato porta sicuramente a danni, in qualsiasi caso, sensibilmente maggiori.


Sul primo sottolineato : in linea di massima si, sebbene le conseguenze possono essere differenti. Se il tradimento è totale, se ha una notevole consistenza è certo che produce effetti sulla coppia ufficiale. Nel caso di tradimenti a scopo principalmente 'ricreativo' gli effetti possono invece essere tutto sommato irrilevanti.

Sul secondo sottolineato : è quello che sto cercando di dire da tempo.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ovvio che è ugualmente censurabile sia che sia stato scoperto sia nel caso opposto.


Ovvio un paio di coglioni, IMHO.
 se viene scoperto diventa di dominio pubblico e il punto di osservazione cambia. Fintanto che non viene scoperto resta roba degli amanti, e pertanto qualcosa di bello è foriero di belle sensazioni. Guarda caso diventa qualcosa di brutto solo quando acquisisce rilevanza esterna.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che un tradimento, pur adeguatamente occultato, riesca a produrre comunque delle conseguenze sulla coppia, anche se non posso in linea generale indicare quali.


Anche positive a volte. Detto questo, c'è sempre un problema di prospettiva. Quando ti occupi troppo della parte patologica del rapporto si tende a sfuggire quella fisiologica. Ovvio che le persone risolte, quelle che vivono il tradimento come libero da stress e da ansia, non solo come qualcosa di piacevole non ci vanno in terapia, ma ti assicuro che ci sono.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovvio un paio di coglioni, IMHO.
> se viene scoperto diventa di dominio pubblico e il punto di osservazione cambia. Fintanto che non viene scoperto resta roba degli amanti, e pertanto qualcosa di bello è foriero di belle sensazioni. Guarda caso diventa qualcosa di brutto solo quando acquisisce rilevanza esterna.


E invece è abbastanza ovvio che, scoperto o meno, é una gran cagata. 
Solo che la cagata se la nascondi sotto mezzo metro di terra non puzza, poiché non 'acquisisce rilevanza esterna'.
Ma la cacca c'è, sebbene quel qualcuno che l'ha fatta l'ha poi nascosta.
Hai capito adesso par di coglioni ?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E invece è abbastanza ovvio che, scoperto o meno, é una gran cagata.
> Solo che la cagata se la nascondi sotto mezzo metro di terra non puzza, poiché non 'acquisisce rilevanza esterna'.
> Ma la cacca c'è, sebbene quel qualcuno che l'ha fatta l'ha poi nascosta.
> Hai capito adesso par di coglioni ?


Adoro quando i miei interlocutori passano dal ragionamento a caccapupú. É esattamente li che mi porto via le fiches sul piatto.
Mi sono appena fatto una trasferta di lavoro con la mia pornosocia. Tre giorni a ridere, a scopare, a provare emozioni e sentimenti che sono qualcosa _di per sé_ belli e puliti, da proteggere, preziosi.
Tornato a casa, con la legittima, altri sentimenti, sesso, emozioni,  sempre puliti e preziosi.
Poi arriva qualche sveglione che  mi dice che non è giusto proteggere qualcosa di bello con segreti e bugie perché sennò secondo lui violi qualche legge di natura.
Io sto bene con me stesso e con quello che ho fatto, che faccio è che farò. Spiacemi. 
Tu offendi se non ti cago e passo oltre? Che poi è esattente quello che fanno i traditori. Vanno avanti mentre gli altri restano al palo.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adoro quando i miei interlocutori passano dal ragionamento a caccapupú. É esattamente li che mi porto via le fiches sul piatto.
> Mi sono appena fatto una trasferta di lavoro con la mia pornosocia. Tre giorni a ridere, a scopare, a provare emozioni e sentimenti che sono qualcosa _di per sé_ belli e puliti, da proteggere, preziosi.
> Tornato a casa, con la legittima, altri sentimenti, sesso, emozioni,  sempre puliti e preziosi.
> Poi arriva qualche sveglione che  mi dice che non è giusto proteggere qualcosa di bello con segreti e bugie perché sennò secondo lui violi qualche legge di natura.
> ...


A testate sul palo.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A testate sul palo.


Alcuni. Altri si incatenano al palo rompendo i coglioni ai passanti


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adoro quando i miei interlocutori passano dal ragionamento a caccapupú. É esattamente li che mi porto via le fiches sul piatto.
> Mi sono appena fatto una trasferta di lavoro con la mia pornosocia. Tre giorni a ridere, a scopare, a provare emozioni e sentimenti che sono qualcosa _di per sé_ belli e puliti, da proteggere, preziosi.
> Tornato a casa, con la legittima, altri sentimenti, sesso, emozioni,  sempre puliti e preziosi.
> Poi arriva qualche sveglione che  mi dice che non è giusto proteggere qualcosa di bello con segreti e bugie perché sennò secondo lui violi qualche legge di natura.
> ...


Tutto sommato, visto così, finché resta tra persone in grado di gestire questa situazione in maniera da non causare danni ma creare solo situazioni che siano piacevoli per tutte le persone coinvolte (quindi mantenendo anche ogni attività segreta al di fuori) non trovo nulla da criticare. 
Poi ci sono quelli che si innamorano dell'amante e vanno in crisi a casa, gli amanti che vogliono sposare le amanti e viceversa, facendo di tutto per farli separare dal coniuge, quelli che non si fanno problemi a mostrare l'amante in giro con gli amici, quelli che quando tornano a casa sono ancora più frustrati, quelli che sognano di fuggire con l'amante, mollano la famiglia e si pentono, quelli che devono raccontare tutto e quelli che non sanno gestire la situazione e si fanno scoprire...
Ecco...


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche positive a volte. Detto questo, c'è sempre un problema di prospettiva. Quando ti occupi troppo della parte patologica del rapporto si tende a sfuggire quella fisiologica. Ovvio che le persone risolte, quelle che vivono il tradimento come libero da stress e da ansia, non solo come qualcosa di piacevole non ci vanno in terapia, ma ti assicuro che ci sono.


Certo, anche positive a volte.
Dipende, come dici tu.
Per esempio, se mia moglie fosse riuscita a mantenere la relazione segreta e fosse tornata a casa serena, amorevole nei miei confronti e sessualmente più attiva con me che in passato, avrei avuto da lamentarmi?
Sarei stato un marito sereno, con una vita coniugale appagante e ignaro dei risvolti...
Non è andata così, purtroppo. Probabilmente non tutte le persone sono in grado di gestire proficuamente un tradimento.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto sommato, visto così, finché resta tra persone in grado di gestire questa situazione in maniera da non causare danni ma creare solo situazioni che siano piacevoli per tutte le persone coinvolte (quindi mantenendo anche ogni attività segreta al di fuori) non trovo nulla da criticare.
> Poi ci sono quelli che si innamorano dell'amante e vanno in crisi a casa, gli amanti che vogliono sposare le amanti e viceversa, facendo di tutto per farli separare dal coniuge, quelli che non si fanno problemi a mostrare l'amante in giro con gli amici, quelli che quando tornano a casa sono ancora più frustrati, quelli che sognano di fuggire con l'amante, mollano la famiglia e si pentono, quelli che devono raccontare tutto e quelli che non sanno gestire la situazione e si fanno scoprire...
> Ecco...


Appunto


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto sommato, visto così, finché resta tra persone in grado di gestire questa situazione in maniera da non causare danni ma creare solo situazioni che siano piacevoli per tutte le persone coinvolte (quindi mantenendo anche ogni attività segreta al di fuori) non trovo nulla da criticare.
> Poi ci sono quelli che si innamorano dell'amante e vanno in crisi a casa, gli amanti che vogliono sposare le amanti e viceversa, facendo di tutto per farli separare dal coniuge, quelli che non si fanno problemi a mostrare l'amante in giro con gli amici, quelli che quando tornano a casa sono ancora più frustrati, quelli che sognano di fuggire con l'amante, mollano la famiglia e si pentono, quelli che devono raccontare tutto e quelli che non sanno gestire la situazione e si fanno scoprire...
> Ecco...


Continuo a dire che il tuo punto di vista è viziato ab origine. Tu continui a ragionare in termini di tradimento quale patologia del rapporto. Per me invece fa parte della fisiologia della vita. La patologia della vita é non saper gestire le proprie frustrazioni. Se ti innamori dell'amante e vai in crisi a casa, devi ragionare sui sentimenti e sulle situazioni (e sugli interessi in gioco) come in qualunque altro frangente. Così come se torni a casa ancora più frustrato.
Pensare che qualcuno che non dà importanza alla fedeltà dovrebbe cambiare a prescindere dal fatto che ci stia bene o meno, ricorda molto quelli che volevano guarire i gay con l'elettroshock.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, anche positive a volte.
> Dipende, come dici tu.
> Per esempio, se mia moglie fosse riuscita a mantenere la relazione segreta e fosse tornata a casa serena, amorevole nei miei confronti e sessualmente più attiva con me che in passato, avrei avuto da lamentarmi?
> Sarei stato un marito sereno, con una vita coniugale appagante e ignaro dei risvolti...
> Non è andata così, purtroppo. Probabilmente non tutte le persone sono in grado di gestire proficuamente un tradimento.


Ma quello é un discorso ad personam: ha a che fare con tua moglie, con i vostri equilibri, con gli interessi in gioco e con altri 1000 parametri. Non è un discorso di tradimento per se. Un'altra fallacia (in senso filosofico) tipica dei traditi e ritenere quel set di condizioni date che ha generato il loro tradimento il set ( quello quintessenziale) che ha generato IL tradimento.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quello é un discorso *ad personam*: ha a che fare con tua moglie, con i vostri equilibri, con gli interessi in gioco e con altri 1000 parametri. Non è un discorso di tradimento per se. Un'altra fallacia (in senso filosofico) tipica dei traditi e ritenere quel set di condizioni date che ha generato il loro tradimento il set ( quello quintessenziale) che ha generato *IL tradimento*.


Ma certo. Ogni caso ha proprie peculiarità.
D'altronde, ogni persona tenta di leggere e interpretare altre situazioni, spesso diverse, con gli strumenti che ha a disposizione, tra i quali vi è l'esperienza.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo a dire che il tuo punto di vista è viziato ab origine. *Tu* continui a ragionare in termini di tradimento quale patologia del rapporto. Per me invece fa parte della fisiologia della vita. *La patologia della vita é non saper gestire le proprie frustrazion*i. Se ti innamori dell'amante e vai in crisi a casa, devi ragionare sui sentimenti e sulle situazioni (e sugli interessi in gioco) come in qualunque altro frangente. Così come se torni a casa ancora più frustrato.
> Pensare che qualcuno che non dà importanza alla fedeltà dovrebbe cambiare a prescindere dal fatto che ci stia bene o meno, ricorda molto quelli che volevano guarire i gay con l'elettroshock.



Non solo io, la percentuale di chi lo valuta in questa maniera è elevata.
E anche tu stai parlando del tuo caso. 
Sul secondo neretto: in linea di massima sì. Diciamo che vi è una linea presumibilmente patologica che comprende l'incapacità di gestire un po' tutte le emozioni e di conseguenza le situazioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo io, la percentuale di chi lo valuta in questa maniera è elevata.
> E anche tu stai parlando del tuo caso.
> Sul secondo neretto: in linea di massima sì. Diciamo che vi è una linea presumibilmente patologica che comprende l'incapacità di gestire un po' tutte le emozioni e di conseguenza le situazioni.


Se non si sanno gestire le emozioni e le situazioni non si tradisce. Se lo si fa si scatena l'asta reazione a catena e tutto va a puttane.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo io, la percentuale di chi lo valuta in questa maniera è elevata.
> E anche tu stai parlando del tuo caso.
> Sul secondo neretto: in linea di massima sì. Diciamo che vi è una linea presumibilmente patologica che comprende l'incapacità di gestire un po' tutte le emozioni e di conseguenza le situazioni.


Ma è chiaro che sia elevata la percentuale di chi valuta le cose che questo modo. C'è un intero sistema di controllo sociale morale e religioso che ti dice fin da ragazzino che il vero amore è quello delle favole, rinforzato quotidianamente in ogni modo attraverso ogni canale di comunicazione quasi fosse un anestesia per cavalli :rotfl:
Pensa che in questo senso i gay fanno talmente paura che li hanno pure convinti a sposarsi


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adoro quando i miei interlocutori passano dal ragionamento a caccapupú. É esattamente li che mi porto via le fiches sul piatto.
> Mi sono appena fatto una trasferta di lavoro con la mia pornosocia. Tre giorni a ridere, a scopare, a provare emozioni e sentimenti che sono qualcosa _di per sé_ belli e puliti, da proteggere, preziosi.
> Tornato a casa, con la legittima, altri sentimenti, sesso, emozioni,  sempre puliti e preziosi.
> Poi arriva qualche sveglione che  mi dice che non è giusto proteggere qualcosa di bello con segreti e bugie perché sennò secondo lui violi qualche legge di natura.
> ...


L'esempio era tale perché ci arrivassi anche tu, sei bravo a spostare il piano della discussione da un piano ad un altro ma chi legge se ne accorge...
Per il resto, prova a dire alla tua legittima dei tre giorni con la pornosocia, poi mi dici se lei (non tu) li trova ugualmente 'preziosi'.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, anche positive a volte.
> Dipende, come dici tu.
> Per esempio, se mia moglie fosse riuscita a mantenere la relazione segreta e fosse tornata a casa serena, amorevole nei miei confronti e sessualmente più attiva con me che in passato, avrei avuto da lamentarmi?
> Sarei stato un marito sereno, con una vita coniugale appagante e ignaro dei risvolti...
> Non è andata così, purtroppo. Probabilmente non tutte le persone sono in grado di gestire proficuamente un tradimento.


Guarda che è esattamente quello che cerco di dire da un pò circa il tradimento scoperto o meno e le relative (e totalmente differenti) conseguenze....


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'esempio era tale perché ci arrivassi anche tu, sei bravo a spostare il piano della discussione da un piano ad un altro ma chi legge se ne accorge...
> Per il resto, prova a dire alla tua legittima dei tre giorni con la pornosocia, poi mi dici se lei (non tu) li trova ugualmente 'preziosi'.


Ma se uno sta bene così perché crearsi problemi. Se si è capaci di farlo si fa , tu no amen


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se uno sta bene così perché crearsi problemi. Se si è capaci di farlo si fa , tu no amen


Tu generico ?
Io l'ho fatto e ci stavo pure bene perchè l'ho gestito senza coinvolgimento sentimentale.
Il problema è che se si é in due all'altro/a fottesega se ci stavi bene o meno se vieni scoperto...in relazione al rapporto ufficiale è totalmente irrilevante la circostanza per cui stai bene in quello adulterino e riesci a gestire alla grande anche le cose in casa. Il gioco riesce finché non vieni sgamato e allora...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'esempio era tale perché ci arrivassi anche tu, sei bravo a spostare il piano della discussione da un piano ad un altro ma chi legge se ne accorge...
> Per il resto, prova a dire alla tua legittima dei tre giorni con la pornosocia, poi mi dici se lei (non tu) li trova ugualmente 'preziosi'.


Sei tu che provi a fare tutte le volte il cambio di piano della discussione. Sei tu quello con i paraocchi del moralista, non io. Io sto dicendo esattamente che vale la pena mentire ed ingannare anche coloro ai quali si è promessa l'esclusiva davanti al prete. Se il ritorno in termini emotivi e sessuali ne vale la pena. Senza automaticamente lasciare. Questo è il piano della discussione. Lo è sempre stato anche prima che arrivassi tu abbattere i piedini. Quindi o resti su un livello ben preciso, oppure, dato che lo trovi inaccettabile, esci dalla discussione senza far casino. Ma entrare per dire ovvietà secondo me non è produttivo. Poi chiaro che, visto che ho un grande cuore e soprattutto un cazzo da fare fino alle 11:00 rispondo a tutti


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tu generico ?
> Io l'ho fatto e ci stavo pure bene perchè l'ho gestito senza coinvolgimento sentimentale.
> Il problema è che se si é in due all'altro/a fottesega se ci stavi bene o meno se vieni scoperto...in relazione al rapporto ufficiale è totalmente irrilevante la circostanza per cui stai bene in quello adulterino e riesci a gestire alla grande anche le cose in casa. Il gioco riesce finché non vieni sgamato e allora...


Il problema è il coinvolgimento che ti (generico) frega. La razionalità va a farsi fottere e fai le stronzate.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei tu che provi a fare tutte le volte il cambio di piano della discussione. Sei tu quello con i paraocchi del moralista, non io. Io sto dicendo esattamente che vale la pena mentire ed ingannare anche coloro ai quali si è promessa l'esclusiva davanti al prete. Se il ritorno in termini emotivi e sessuali ne vale la pena. Senza automaticamente lasciare. Questo è il piano della discussione. Lo è sempre stato anche prima che arrivassi tu abbattere i piedini. Quindi o resti su un livello ben preciso, oppure, dato che lo trovi inaccettabile, esci dalla discussione senza far casino. Ma entrare per dire ovvietà secondo me non è produttivo. Poi chiaro che, visto che ho un grande cuore e soprattutto un cazzo da fare fino alle 11:00 rispondo a tutti


Logico quotone


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei tu che provi a fare tutte le volte il cambio di piano della discussione. Sei tu quello con i paraocchi del moralista, non io. Io sto dicendo esattamente che vale la pena mentire ed ingannare anche coloro ai quali si è promessa l'esclusiva davanti al prete. Se il ritorno in termini emotivi e sessuali ne vale la pena. Senza automaticamente lasciare. Questo è il piano della discussione. Lo è sempre stato anche prima che arrivassi tu abbattere i piedini. Quindi o resti su un livello ben preciso, oppure, dato che lo trovi inaccettabile, esci dalla discussione senza far casino. Ma entrare per dire ovvietà secondo me non è produttivo. Poi chiaro che, visto che ho un grande cuore e soprattutto un cazzo da fare fino alle 11:00 rispondo a tutti


Moralista ! Ah ! 
Guarda che sei tu che guardi con i tuoi occhi e riesci addirittura a teorizzare che tutto sommato è legittimo mentire e ingannare in caso di ritorni emotivi e sessuali.
Il prete non c'entra un fico, è la reazione della persona cui hai (anche implicitamente) promesso fedeltà che il tuo ragionamento ignora completamente.
Da quando sei venuto qui c'è un leit motiv che caratterizza gran parte dei tuoi ragionamenti, e cioè questo tuo continuo ribadire la assoluta legittimità di certe scelte che legittime non sono.
E, bada, sono scelte che ho fatto anche io in passato.
E ci stavo bene (per quel poco che mi interessavano).
E quindi me ne fottevo - nei fatti - della mia compagna ufficiale (esattamente come fai tu).
Ma tu arrivi a sostenere la legittimità di certe scelte quando potresti benissimo continuare ad assecondarle senza bisogno di ritenerle legittime....


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il problema è il coinvolgimento che ti (generico) frega. La razionalità va a farsi fottere e fai le stronzate.


Esattamente.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Non avendo il coinvolgimento tutto va alla arci. O no?


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non avendo il coinvolgimento tutto va alla arci. O no?


Va alla Arci, certo.
Va anche come la vedo io, visto che è una vita che cerco di sostenere che finché non si viene scoperti il tradimento 'non esiste'.
Il problema è che non è che siccome ci fa stare bene ALLORA è legittimo, non è che siccome siamo bravi e furbi e la gestiamo bene e la sfanghiamo allora è tutto ok, perchè questa 'legittimità' approfitta dell'ignoranza della nostra compagna ufficiale e prescinde quindi da una sua valutazione, certamente negativa.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Va alla Arci, certo.
> Va anche come la vedo io, visto che è una vita che cerco di sostenere che finché non si viene scoperti il tradimento 'non esiste'.
> Il problema è che non è che siccome ci fa stare bene ALLORA è legittimo, non è che siccome siamo bravi e furbi e la gestiamo bene e la sfanghiamo allora è tutto ok, perchè questa 'legittimità' approfitta dell'ignoranza della nostra compagna ufficiale e prescinde quindi da una sua valutazione, certamente negativa.


Comunque si rimane sulle proprie convinzioni


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque si rimane sulle proprie convinzioni


Mah, si possono anche cambiare.
Altrimenti, il confronto a che serve ?
Sono ormai tre anni che frequento - sebbene a sprazzi - questo forum e mi è capitato più di una volta (come a tutti, credo) di ritornare su alcune mie convinzioni.
Almeno, se l'intento è quello di comprendere e/o farsi comprendere...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma tu arrivi a sostenere la legittimità di certe scelte quando potresti benissimo continuare ad assecondarle senza bisogno di ritenerle legittime....


Se non le ritenessii legittime, di sicuro ci starei male anche ad assecondarle. Ci sto benissimo e ci convivo benissimo proprio perché le ritengo legittime. Per me. E nella misura in cui mi stanno bene.
La differenza fra avere una morale ed essere un moralista sta esattamente qui.
Ciò che io faccio fa esattamente scopa con il mio set di valori. Se fosse qualcosa che mi genera frustrazione sarebbe sbagliato


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2017)

Chiunque sia lo scrittore..è un genio del male!! 

Cazzo...è il primo post che leggo tutto un rigo si è due no!!! 
Porc...ria...è un record!


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Va alla Arci, certo.
> Va anche come la vedo io, visto che è una vita che cerco di sostenere che finché non si viene scoperti il tradimento 'non esiste'.
> Il problema è che non è che siccome ci fa stare bene ALLORA è legittimo, non è che siccome siamo bravi e furbi e la gestiamo bene e la sfanghiamo allora è tutto ok, perchè questa 'legittimità' approfitta dell'ignoranza della nostra compagna ufficiale e prescinde quindi da una sua valutazione, certamente negativa.


Secondo me è sbagliato anche questo. Non è un discorso di furbizia, non vedo aspirapolvere porta a porta il problema non è conciliare le scopate. Il problema è conciliare sentimenti spesso coesistenti anche se diretti verso persone diverse senza far saltare la baracca. Non è la parte pratica delle corna quella complicata da gestire soprattutto se hai un lavoro per cui sei sempre in giro


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non le interessi legittimi, di sicuro ci starei male anche ad assecondarle. Ci sto benissimo e ci convivo benissimo proprio perché le ritengo legittime. Per me. E nella misura in cui mi stanno bene.
> La differenza fra avere una morale ed essere un moralista sta esattamente qui.
> Ciò che io faccio fa esattamente scopa con il mio set di valori. Se fosse qualcosa che mi genera frustrazione sarebbe sbagliato


Il problema ( non mio tengo a precisare) è il set dei valori. Non sono quelli del sentire comune. Sbaglio?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chiunque sia lo scrittore..è un genio del male!!
> 
> Cazzo...è il primo post che leggo tutto un rigo si è due no!!!
> Porc...ria...è un record!


Hai litigato col T9?


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il problema ( non mio tengo a precisare) è il set dei valori. Non sono quelli del sentire comune. Sbaglio?


Forse neanche quelli di chi ti sta accanto e alla quale - piaccia o no - qualcosa si 'deve'...


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me è sbagliato anche questo. Non è un discorso di furbizia, non vedo aspirapolvere porta a porta il problema non è conciliare le scopate. Il problema è conciliare sentimenti spesso coesistenti anche se diretti verso persone diverse senza far saltare la baracca. Non è la parte pratica delle corna quella complicata da gestire soprattutto *se hai un lavoro per cui sei sempre in giro*


Cosa che facilita non poco.
Una domanda: ma se scoprissi che è tua moglie a tradirti, saresti arrabbiato o tollereresti la cosa?
Nel caso di una tua reazione profondamente negativa, aggraverebbe la questione il fatto attribuibile a lei di non aver saputo mantenere il segreto?
L'etica, seppure relativizzata, come sai, non può essere riferibile solo a nostro vantaggio, ma deve comprendere anche le situazioni in cui siamo indirettamente coinvolti, altrimenti è puro opportunismo.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non le ritenessii legittime, di sicuro ci starei male anche ad assecondarle. Ci sto benissimo e ci convivo benissimo proprio perché le ritengo legittime. Per me. E nella misura in cui mi stanno bene.
> La differenza fra avere una morale ed essere un moralista sta esattamente qui.
> Ciò che io faccio fa esattamente scopa con il mio set di valori. Se fosse qualcosa che mi genera frustrazione sarebbe sbagliato


Ho letto altrove che sostieni che nel caso di tradimento la responsabilità è al 50 % da dividere tra traditore e tradito.
E anche qui - per quel che può contare il mio personalissimo parere - non posso assolutamente essere d'accordo.
Per quella che è la MIA esperienza, quando HO tradito chi tradivo non aveva nessuna responsabilità circa le MIE azioni.
Non le aveva la mia ex moglie, non le aveva la mia compagna.
E quando la mia compagna mi ha tradito più che il tradimento ho ritenuto inaccettabile lo 'scarico' di responsabilità, mix perfetto di infantilismo ed ipocrisia (che dopo i 25 anni dovrebbero vietare per legge).


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse neanche quelli di chi ti sta accanto e alla quale - piaccia o no - qualcosa si 'deve'...


E chi ti dice che si toglie? Per dare cosa intendi? Dire ti ho tradito o ti tradisca?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa che facilita non poco.
> Una domanda: ma se scoprissi che è tua moglie a tradirti, saresti arrabbiato o tollereresti la cosa?
> Nel caso di una tua reazione profondamente negativa, aggraverebbe la questione il fatto attribuibile a lei di non aver saputo mantenere il segreto?
> L'etica, seppure relativizzata, come sai, non può essere riferibile solo a nostro vantaggio, ma deve comprendere anche le situazioni in cui siamo indirettamente coinvolti, altrimenti è puro opportunismo.


 Guarda, se e quando mi ci dovessi trovare ti dirò. Dovendo azzardare un pronostico sulla base di esperienze similari ti potrei dire rabbia assolutamente nessuna. Delusione altrettanto assolutamente dipendente dal come se l'è giocata. con il paletto ineludibile di dover parare il culo all'erede che sarebbe il mio primo pensiero


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che si toglie? Per dare cosa intendi? Dire ti ho tradito o ti tradisca?


Se il presupposto é che tra i TUOI valori il concetto di fedeltà è tutto sommato relativo perché la tua morale te lo consente, allora in un caso come quello del tradimento sarebbe certamebte opportuno che tale visione si confronti APERTAMENTE con quella di chi ci sta vicino...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse neanche quelli di chi ti sta accanto e alla quale - piaccia o no - qualcosa si 'deve'...


Giustissimo. E si deve più di qualcosa. Che cazzo sei fedele a fare  se quando stai con lei non è lei il primo pensiero?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che si toglie? Per dare cosa intendi? Dire ti ho tradito o ti tradisca?


Quoto


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se il presupposto é che tra i TUOI valori il concetto di fedeltà è tutto sommato relativo perché la tua morale te lo consente, allora in un caso come quello del tradimento sarebbe certamebte opportuno che tale visione si confronti APERTAMENTE con quella di chi ci sta vicino...


 Ma sarebbe opportuno per chi? Per te che guardi da fuori con i pop corn? :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se il presupposto é che tra i TUOI valori il concetto di fedeltà è tutto sommato relativo perché la tua morale te lo consente, allora in un caso come quello del tradimento sarebbe certamebte opportuno che tale visione si confronti APERTAMENTE con quella di chi ci sta vicino...


Se è relativo perché devo parlarne apertamente? Stai mettendo i tuoi di valori.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se è relativo perché devo parlarne apertamente? Stai mettendo i tuoi di valori.


È relativo perché TI CONVIENE che sia relativo. È un modo di ragionare totalmente deresponsabilizzato che tiene conto solo ed esclusivamente della tua convenienza in quwlla data situazione.
Altrimenti, non avresti problemi a confrontare la tua personalissima 'visione' con chi ti sta vicino e alla quale devi qualcosa.
OVVIAMENTE te ne guardi bene perché la tua personalissima visione verrebbe spernacchiata in men che non si dica e quindi te la tieni per te e ti racconti, finché dura, che la tua morale ti consente di scopacchiare a destra e a manca senza problemi di sorta...


----------



## MariLea (15 Settembre 2017)

272 post  
si vabbè ma Silvia????????


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

*oh*

...per me uno può fare un pò quel che gli pare, solo non ci raccontiamo la favoletta che tutto se pò ffà perché la mia morale me lo consente.
Finché ti fai le pere nuoci solo a te stesso ma se tradisci qualcun altro forse la tua morale dovrebbe confrontarsi prima o poi con quella di chi tradisci. O no ?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> È relativo perché TI CONVIENE che sia relativo. È un modo di ragionare totalmente deresponsabilizzato che tiene conto solo ed esclusivamente della tua convenienza in quwlla data situazione.
> Altrimenti, non avresti problemi a confrontare la tua personalissima 'visione' con chi ti sta vicino e alla quale devi qualcosa.
> OVVIAMENTE te ne guardi bene perché la tua personalissima visione verrebbe spernacchiata in men che non si dica e quindi te la tieni per te e ti racconti, finché dura, che la tua morale ti consente di scopacchiare a destra e a manca senza problemi di sorta...


C'è chi puole e chi non puole.... io puolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> 272 post
> si vabbè ma Silvia????????


silvia non c'e' ...e' andata via 
ah no e' Laura


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...per me uno può fare un pò quel che gli pare, solo non ci raccontiamo la favoletta che tutto se pò ffà perché la mia morale me lo consente.
> Finché ti fai le pere nuoci solo a te stesso ma se tradisci qualcun altro forse la tua morale dovrebbe confrontarsi prima o poi con quella di chi tradisci. O no ?


La morale? Tu ce l'hai alta la mia è bassa. Una bella medaglia al tuo valore morale e amen


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe opportuno per chi? Per te che guardi da fuori con i pop corn? :rotfl:


Per chi ti sta accanto e magari ritiene - sbagliando - che tu sia fedele.
E che magari non esiterebbe mezzo secondo a metterti le valigie in mano se dovesse scoprire quello che combini.
Perchè sai...magari la sua morale è leggermente diversa dalla tua (o conta solo la tua, di morale ?)
Quindi : perchè non vai dalla tua compagna e le racconti come la pensi e quello che fai ?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per chi ti sta accanto e magari ritiene - sbagliando - che tu sia fedele.
> E che magari non esiterebbe mezzo secondo a metterti le valigie in mano se dovesse scoprire quello che combini.
> Perchè sai...magari la sua morale è leggermente diversa dalla tua (o conta solo la tua, di morale ?)
> Quindi : perchè non vai dalla tua compagna e le racconti come la pensi e quello che fai ?


Ancora? Ma non tutti sono come te e che cazzo.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La morale? Tu ce l'hai alta la mia è bassa. Una bella medaglia al tuo valore morale e amen


La mia può essere più bassa della tua se è per questo.
Non è quello il punto.
La DIFFERENZA è nel NON ritenere scorretta una cosa che è invece assolutamente scorretta.
In altre parole : tu fai un pò il cazzo che ti pare, ma non ti raccontare che quello che fai é giusto e corretto perchè non lo é.
Perché se lo fosse non avresti problemi a dichiararlo al mondo.
Non lo fai perchè sai che tutta la tua bella montagna di spiegazioni verrebbe spazzata via in un nanosecondo...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ancora? Ma non tutti sono come te e che cazzo.


Ma che discorso è ?
Io non sono come te e me la racconto come più mi piace ?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La mia può essere più bassa della tua se è per questo.
> Non è quello il punto.
> La DIFFERENZA è nel NON ritenere scorretta una cosa che è invece assolutamente scorretta.
> In altre parole : tu fai un pò il cazzo che ti pare, ma non ti raccontare che quello che fai é giusto e corretto perchè non lo é.
> ...


Mo cambi? Non parli più di morale ma di scorrettezza, può essere ma caro il mio amico tu hai rincorso l'ammore e ti trovi con una ex moglie una compagna e si pure cornuto. Io ho una famiglia con prole e nipoti e tutto va ok.
Vedi tu


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per chi ti sta accanto e magari ritiene - sbagliando - che tu sia fedele.
> E che magari non esiterebbe mezzo secondo a metterti le valigie in mano se dovesse scoprire quello che combini.
> Perchè sai...magari la sua morale è leggermente diversa dalla tua (o conta solo la tua, di morale ?)
> Quindi : perchè non vai dalla tua compagna e le racconti come la pensi e quello che fai ?


Perché non mi conviene? perché la/le/loro amo? Perché le voglio tutte ma la pologamia é illegale? Fai te.  Guarda che a me di passare da santo non me ne fotte un cazzo. È proprio la tua domanda a non entrarci col discorso.
Se tu non sai o non hai saputo gestire la tua relazione extra-coniugale senza fare i cocci non accollarmi i tuoi fallimenti.
 Tu alla tua legittima hai raccontato tutto? Bravo. Hai ottenuto un miglioramento della tua condizione di vita e soprattutto della condizione di vita dei tuoi figli rispetto a se avessi tenuto il becco chiuso? Bravo. Tu hai fatto le tue valutazioni io ho fatto le mie, tirando una riga sto benissimo come sto.
Te lo ripeto con tutta la pazienza del mondo, e lo ripeterò anche altre centomila volte se fosse necessario. Se tu pensi che l'anatomia di un tradimento, come di tante altre cose del resto, possa essere smontata da qualcuno esterno alle parti in commedia caschi male. E fai i danni fra l'altro, perché tanto come vanno le cose fra due persone fino in fondo lo sanno soltanto le due persone coinvolte. Nel bene e nel male


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo cambi? Non parli più di morale ma di scorrettezza, può essere ma caro il mio amico tu hai rincorso l'ammore e ti trovi con una ex moglie una compagna e si pure cornuto. Io ho una famiglia con prole e nipoti e tutto va ok.
> Vedi tu


Gioco, partita, incontro.
:rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo cambi? Non parli più di morale ma di scorrettezza, può essere ma caro il mio amico tu hai rincorso l'ammore e ti trovi con una ex moglie una compagna e si pure cornuto. Io ho una famiglia con prole e nipoti e tutto va ok.
> Vedi tu


Nipoti ?
E ragioni come un irresponsabile di 16 anni ?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nipoti ?
> E ragioni come un irresponsabile di 16 anni ?


 proprio no. Lui ha saputo tenere insieme la baracca perché se l'è giocata bene. La tua baracca non è sopravvissuta perché tu te la sei giocata male. E visto quanto Scassi il cazzo a chi se la sta giocando e continua a giocarsela, secondo me sei pure invidioso


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché non mi conviene? perché la/le/loro amo? Perché le voglio tutte ma la pologamia é illegale? Fai te.  Guarda che a me di passare da santo non me ne fotte un cazzo. È proprio la tua domanda a non entrarci col discorso.
> Se tu non sai o non hai saputo gestire la tua relazione extra-coniugale senza fare i cocci non accollarmi i tuoi fallimenti.
> Tu alla tua legittima hai raccontato tutto? Bravo. Hai ottenuto un miglioramento della tua condizione di vita e soprattutto della condizione di vita dei tuoi figli rispetto a se avessi tenuto il becco chiuso? Bravo. Tu hai fatto le tue valutazioni io ho fatto le mie, tirando una riga sto benissimo come sto.
> Te lo ripeto con tutta la pazienza del mondo, e lo ripeterò anche altre centomila volte se fosse necessario. Se tu pensi che l'anatomia di un tradimento, come di tante altre cose del resto, possa essere smontata da qualcuno esterno alle parti in commedia caschi male. E fai i danni fra l'altro, perché tanto come vanno le cose fra due persone fino in fondo lo sanno soltanto le due persone coinvolte. Nel bene e nel male


Ben detto.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nipoti ?
> E ragioni come un irresponsabile di 16 anni ?


Beh. Ma alla fine il risultato? Un ottimo 16enne


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché non mi conviene? perché la/le/loro amo? Perché le voglio tutte ma la pologamia é illegale? Fai te.  Guarda che a me di passare da santo non me ne fotte un cazzo. È proprio la tua domanda a non entrarci col discorso.
> Se tu non sai o non hai saputo gestire la tua relazione extra-coniugale senza fare i cocci non accollarmi i tuoi fallimenti.
> Tu alla tua legittima hai raccontato tutto? Bravo. Hai ottenuto un miglioramento della tua condizione di vita e soprattutto della condizione di vita dei tuoi figli rispetto a se avessi tenuto il becco chiuso? Bravo. Tu hai fatto le tue valutazioni io ho fatto le mie, tirando una riga sto benissimo come sto.
> Te lo ripeto con tutta la pazienza del mondo, e lo ripeterò anche altre centomila volte se fosse necessario. Se tu pensi che l'anatomia di un tradimento, come di tante altre cose del resto, possa essere smontata da qualcuno esterno alle parti in commedia caschi male. E fai i danni fra l'altro, perché tanto come vanno le cose fra due persone fino in fondo lo sanno soltanto le due persone coinvolte. Nel bene e nel male


La risposta te la dai nel primo rigo.
Solo, togli il punto interrogativo.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo cambi? Non parli più di morale ma di scorrettezza, può essere ma caro il mio amico tu hai rincorso l'ammore e ti trovi con una ex moglie una compagna e si pure cornuto. Io ho una famiglia con prole e nipoti e tutto va ok.
> Vedi tu


La scorrettezza é diretta conseguenza di una morale sui generis. Non ci vuole molto a capirlo.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> proprio no. Lui ha saputo tenere insieme la baracca perché se l'è giocata bene. La tua baracca non è sopravvissuta perché tu te la sei giocata male. E visto quanto Scassi il cazzo a chi se la sta giocando e continua a giocarsela, secondo me sei pure invidioso


Di chi ?
Di chi se la racconta in quel modo solo perchè non è stato beccato e fa il gradasso nascosto da un nickname ?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La risposta te la dai nel primo rigo.
> Solo, togli il punto interrogativo.


Ok. Va bene. 
E quindi?


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh. Ma alla fine il risultato? Un ottimo 16enne


Senti sedicenne...ma perché non la vai a raccontare a tua moglie la tua personalissima visione del mondo e di quanto ritieni giusto e normale tradirla ? Poi ci racconti cosa ti ha risposto...


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> proprio no. Lui ha saputo tenere insieme la baracca perché se l'è giocata bene. La tua baracca non è sopravvissuta perché tu te la sei giocata male. E visto quanto Scassi il cazzo a chi se la sta giocando e continua a giocarsela, secondo me sei pure invidioso


È il tipo da tradimento da innamoramento quanto di più perdente ci sia. Alla fine cosa ha ottenuto nu bell' paia di corne e si sente San Paolo


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di chi ?
> Di chi se la racconta in quel modo solo perchè non è stato beccato e fa il gradasso nascosto da un nickname ?


Qui nessuno fa il gradasso. Tutti raccontiamo quello che ci va nella misura in cui ci va di raccontarla. Io ti ho fatto domande ben precise. Ti ho chiesto se hai fatto outing con la legittima virgola quanto casino hai scatenato, e se ne è valsa la pena. Per quanto mi riguarda il tradito che si fa beccare è peggio di quello che confessa. Perché non ha avuto, secondo me in modo assolutamente imperdonabile, rispetto per quella che comunque resta la legittima. Concetto che ai tempi dei nostri nonni era assolutamente palese è che purtroppo si è perso. la moglie e la moglie. La madre dei tuoi figli è la madre dei tuoi figli, l'amante pure nella passione travolgente rimane l'amante. Motivo per cui non farei mai casino con una single


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Va bene.
> E quindi?


E  QUINDI FAI IL CAZZO CHE TI PARE MA NON TI/CI RACCONTARE CHE LO RITIENI GIUSTO E NORMALE PERCHÈ LA TUA PERSONALISSIMA VISIONE POTREBBE EVENTUALMENTE CONFLIGGERE CON CHI HA ASPETTATIVE DIVERSE SU DI TE E SUI TUOI COMPORTAMENTI


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di chi ?
> Di chi se la racconta in quel modo solo perchè non è stato beccato e fa il gradasso nascosto da un nickname ?


Ti devo dare l'indirizzo così scrivi una bella lettera anonima? Così faccio compagnia a farfallina


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E  QUINDI FAI IL CAZZO CHE TI PARE MA NON TI/CI RACCONTARE CHE LO RITIENI GIUSTO E NORMALE PERCHÈ LA TUA PERSONALISSIMA VISIONE POTREBBE EVENTUALMENTE CONFLIGGERE CON CHI HA ASPETTATIVE DIVERSE SU DI TE E SUI TUOI COMPORTAMENTI


Infatti io non mi permetto di dirti di comportarti diversamente da come ti comporti. La mia personalissima visione funziona benissimo nella mia personalissima vita. sei tu in questa sede quello gigante. Solo che se ti metti a discutere con me avendo in mano solo le armi spuntate della morale comune fai solo la figura di quello che nello spogliatoio si fa la doccia in costume perché ha il pisello piccolo


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Qui nessuno fa il gradasso. Tutti raccontiamo quello che ci va nella misura in cui ci va di raccontarla. Io ti ho fatto domande ben precise. Ti ho chiesto se hai fatto outing con la legittima virgola quanto casino hai scatenato, e se ne è valsa la pena. Per quanto mi riguarda il tradito che si fa beccare è peggio di quello che confessa. Perché non ha avuto, secondo me in modo assolutamente imperdonabile, rispetto per quella che comunque resta la legittima. Concetto che ai tempi dei nostri nonni era assolutamente palese è che purtroppo si è perso. la moglie e la moglie. La madre dei tuoi figli è la madre dei tuoi figli, l'amante pure nella passione travolgente rimane l'amante. Motivo per cui non farei mai casino con una single


La single te la puoi trovare sotto casa a mezzanotte, la sposata no.
Però puoi trovare il marito della sposata sotto casa.
Non so cos'è meglio.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E  QUINDI FAI IL CAZZO CHE TI PARE MA NON TI/CI RACCONTARE CHE LO RITIENI GIUSTO E NORMALE PERCHÈ LA TUA PERSONALISSIMA VISIONE POTREBBE EVENTUALMENTE CONFLIGGERE CON CHI HA ASPETTATIVE DIVERSE SU DI TE E SUI TUOI COMPORTAMENTI


Gimmitiello è il risultato che conta.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È il tipo da tradimento da innamoramento quanto di più perdente ci sia. Alla fine cosa ha ottenuto nu bell' paia di corne e si sente San Paolo


Ma aldilà delle corna, il problema fondamentale è che il confronto ti aiuta ad imparare dagli errori degli altri. Qui sembra una parata di pavoni che fanno a gara a chi ha preso più pali al culo virgola o ripropongono uno schema di merda e se ne vantano pure


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti io non mi permetto di dirti di comportarti diversamente da come ti comporti. La mia personalissima visione funziona benissimo nella mia personalissima vita. sei tu in questa sede quello gigante. Solo che se ti metti a discutere con me avendo in mano solo le armi spuntate della morale comune fai solo la figura di quello che nello spogliatoio si fa la doccia in costume perché ha il pisello piccolo


E prende il pallone e va via


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È il tipo da tradimento da innamoramento quanto di più perdente ci sia. Alla fine cosa ha ottenuto nu bell' paia di corne e si sente San Paolo


No fratello caro...le ho provate entrambe le versioni del tradimento, per piacere non mi incasellare...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La single te la puoi trovare sotto casa a mezzanotte, la sposata no.
> Però puoi trovare il marito della sposata sotto casa.
> Non so cos'è meglio.


Questo lo dici tu. Evidentemente abiti al paesello. Se mi trovo il marito della sposata sotto casa vuol dire che ho sbagliato io è che me la sono giocata male. Che tu poi me la gufi onestamente me ne sbatto il cazzo, senza offesa per il cazzo ovviamente.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti devo dare l'indirizzo così scrivi una bella lettera anonima? Così faccio compagnia a farfallina


No.
Vagli a raccontare tu della tua morale.
Dài professò...non ci far stare in pensiero...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gimmitiello è il risultato che conta.


E quello é un altro discorso...


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No.
> Vagli a raccontare tu della tua morale.
> Dài professò...non ci far stare in pensiero...


Caro io sto alla grande così, la notte dormo bene. Mi dici chi cazz' mo' fa fa'


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro io sto alla grande così, la notte dormo bene. Mi dici chi cazz' mo' fa fa'


Coerenzah!


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E quello é un altro discorso...


È il principale.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu. Evidentemente abiti al paesello. Se mi trovo il marito della sposata sotto casa vuol dire che ho sbagliato io è che me la sono giocata male. Che tu poi me la gufi onestamente me ne sbatto il cazzo, senza offesa per il cazzo ovviamente.


Gufare ?
Come la metti sul personale...stavo semplicemente dicendo che in ENTRAMBI i casi ci sono pro e contro e offrivo due banali esempi di quello che può succedere in un caso o nell'altro...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Coerenzah!


Non hai capito un cazzo di quello che ho scritto.
P.S. : scusa ho sbagliato destinatario.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro io sto alla grande così, la notte dormo bene. Mi dici chi cazz' mo' fa fa'


Questo s'è capito.
Sei un fuoriclasse.
È grave che alla tua età venga qui a raccontarci di quanto ti senti figo...


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo di quello che ho scritto.


Gimmitiello se ti senti un moralista integralista io dico ok, vivi secondo i tuoi dettami però non puoi rompere i coglioni a chi la pensa diversamente. Ripeto secondo te devo dire tutto a mia moglie, ma questo è secondo i tuoi VALORI. I miei valorini mi dicono di no. Sto bene così mi vuoi fucilare? O vuoi il mio nome e cognome così puoi sfogare i tuoi VALORI?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo s'è capito.
> Sei un fuoriclasse.
> È grave che alla tua età venga qui a raccontarci di quanto ti senti figo...


Non sono venuto qua a sfoggiare la mia figaggine, tant'è che delle mie  si sa ben poco.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gimmitiello se ti senti un moralista integralista io dico ok, vivi secondo i tuoi dettami però non puoi rompere i coglioni a chi la pensa diversamente. Ripeto secondo te devo dire tutto a mia moglie, ma questo è secondo i tuoi VALORI. I miei valorini mi dicono di no. Sto bene così mi vuoi fucilare? O vuoi il mio nome e cognome così puoi sfogare i tuoi VALORI?


Moralista integralista ? 
Oh amico bello, forse non hai capito che per me puoi fare il cazzo che ti pare, farla franca e se vuoi ti faccio pure l'applauso.
Quello che ti sfugge - eppure è semplice - è che la tua morale vale per te finché ci giochi tu e lei.
Ma nel momento in cui la tua morale tace di fronte a comportamenti che inevitabilmente investono anche la sfera altrui (nello specifico quella di tua moglie) allora in questo caso alla tua morale manca quel NECESSARIO confronto con la morale di tua moglie.
Ti faccio l'esempio del gioco : se giochi parecchi soldi tuoi al gioco d'azzardo e li perdi potrai tranquillamente raccontarmi che non ti fai alcuno scrupolo morale (i soldi sò tuoi, nevvero ?)
Il problema è anche se sono soldi tuoi siccome hai una famiglia (moglie figli e nipoti) se ti sputtani 50.000 € che fai ? Ti racconti la favoletta che non c'è nulla di male o la tua 'visione' morale potrebbe vacillare allorquando dovesse confliggere con la visione di chi ti é legato e/o ha aspettative su di te nel momento in cui quel qualcuno dovesse venire a conoscenza della cifra che ti sei fucilato ?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non sono venuto qua a sfoggiare la mia figaggine, tant'è che delle mie  si sa ben poco.


 orsú, raccontaci della tua figaggine.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Moralista integralista ?
> Oh amico bello, forse non hai capito che per me puoi fare il cazzo che ti pare, farla franca e se vuoi ti faccio pure l'applauso.
> Quello che ti sfugge - eppure è semplice - è che la tua morale vale per te finché ci giochi tu e lei.
> Ma nel momento in cui la tua morale tace di fronte a comportamenti che *inevitabilmente* investono anche la sfera altrui (nello specifico quella di tua moglie) allora in questo caso alla tua morale manca quel NECESSARIO confronto con la morale di tua moglie.
> ...


Lo vedi che sbagli regolare? Inevitabilmente un cazzo! Anzi da evitare come la peste! Non sono comportamenti inevitabili, sono comportamenti che tu non sei riuscito ad evitare o non hai voluto evitare. Tu. Vale solo per te, non vale per la generalità del mondo. Se hai deciso di far saltare il banco, hai deciso di far saltare il banco non "era inevitabile far saltare il banco". È stata una tua scelta, frutto di precise convergenze di fatti e di persone. E anche non scegliere o lasciarsi guidare nelle scelte è comunque una scelta.
Sembri al soldato che fa fuori un villaggio di donne bambini e poi dice seguivo solo degli ordini


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Moralista integralista ?
> Oh amico bello, forse non hai capito che per me puoi fare il cazzo che ti pare, farla franca e se vuoi ti faccio pure l'applauso.
> Quello che ti sfugge - eppure è semplice - è che la tua morale vale per te finché ci giochi tu e lei.
> Ma nel momento in cui la tua morale tace di fronte a comportamenti che inevitabilmente investono anche la sfera altrui (nello specifico quella di tua moglie) allora in questo caso alla tua morale manca quel NECESSARIO confronto con la morale di tua moglie.
> ...


Allora, io non ho tolto niente alla famiglia anzi mi sono sempre fatto il culo, ho sempre vissuto alla giornata sia nel lavoro che nella vita privata e con tutto questo vivere alla giornata sono arrivato a costruire ed avere una famiglia con figli e nipoti. Se ho tolto qualcosa a mia moglie è solo un po' di cazzo ogni tanto. Poi se si viene a sapere, abbi pazienza ma a 64 anni il più è fatto.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> orsú, raccontaci della tua figaggine.


Fai un resoconto delle tue et voila'.
Il principio è quello


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo vedi che sbagli regolare? Inevitabilmente un cazzo! Anzi da evitare come la peste! Non sono comportamenti inevitabili, sono comportamenti che tu non sei riuscito ad evitare o non hai voluto evitare. Tu. Vale solo per te, non vale per la generalità del mondo. Se hai deciso di far saltare il banco, hai deciso di far saltare il banco non "era inevitabile far saltare il banco". È stata una tua scelta, frutto di precise convergenze di fatti e di persone. E anche non scegliere o lasciarsi guidare nelle scelte è comunque una scelta.
> Sembri al soldato che fa fuori un villaggio di donne bambini e poi dice seguivo solo degli ordini


Quindi mi vuoi dire che il tradimento non investe INEVITABILMENTE una sfera che é ovviamente quella della tua compagna ?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi mi vuoi dire che il tradimento non investe INEVITABILMENTE una sfera che é ovviamente quella della tua compagna ?


Si ogni tanto gli togli una puntina di cazzo


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora, io non ho tolto niente alla famiglia anzi mi sono sempre fatto il culo, ho sempre vissuto alla giornata sia nel lavoro che nella vita privata e con tutto questo vivere alla giornata sono arrivato a costruire ed avere una famiglia con figli e nipoti. Se ho tolto qualcosa a mia moglie è solo un po' di cazzo ogni tanto. Poi se si viene a sapere, abbi pazienza ma a 64 anni il più è fatto.


Ah certo.
Guarda che per me la differenza è solo una, e cioè che non riuscirei a sentirmi moralmente a posto se ho messo in pratica un comportamento scorretto nei confronti della mia compagna e che ho volutamente tenuto nascosto.
Tutto qui.
Poi, questo non esclude che sarei tranquillamente in grado di rifarlo anche io.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si ogni tanto gli togli una puntina di cazzo


E perché non glielo racconti visto e considerato (correggimi se sbaglio) che ti senti a posto ?
In fondo, che male c'è...


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E perché non glielo racconti visto e considerato (correggimi se sbaglio) che ti senti a posto ?
> In fondo, che male c'è...


E dalla.....sono a posto così grazie


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi mi vuoi dire che il tradimento non investe INEVITABILMENTE una sfera che é ovviamente quella della tua compagna ?


Quell'inevitabilmente, secondo me e per la mia esperienza, dipende dal tipo di relazione che si è costruita e che è diventata. 

Io ho tradito il mio ex. Compagni da 10 anni. 
Non se ne è manco accorto. Dico davvero. 

E non è stato investito. Ma proprio per niente. 
Era una cosa con me e fra me. 

Io non ho avuto nessun senso di colpa verso di lui. E non mi è minimamente girato per l'anticamera del cervello di comunicargli alcunchè. 
La comunicazione e la relazione con lui si era, nel tempo strutturata in modo tale per cui, io avrei potuto benissimo continuare a tradirlo e a fare la brava compagna. Che era quello che lui voleva, la brava compagna. Il resto non gli interessava minimamente. 

Ho fatto saltare il banco perchè potevo. 
Non avevo figli. Non avevo grosse perdite economiche, nel senso che non avevamo mutui in comune etc etc. 

Se avessi avuto altre cose in mezzo fra noi, che non fossimo noi, probabilmente non avrei fatto saltare il banco. Probabilmente avrei ri-attivato i compartimenti stagni, avrei portato avanti le responsabilità che mi ero assunta e mi sarei presa il mio spazio di aria che era fedeltà a me stessa e al mio benessere. 

Avrei cercato di salvare capra e cavoli, fondamentalmente. 

Per mia fortuna, avevo una alternativa facile. Nel senso che avrei dovuto rispondere a me e soltanto a me delle mie azioni. 

E ho chiuso. 

Il tradimento non c'entra niente col fatto che ho chiuso. 

Ho chiuso perchè potevo e perchè la relazione con lui non mi era più abbastanza.

G., con cui ho un altro tipo di relazione, non ho il minimo desiderio di tradirlo. E non per principio di fedeltà. Ma perchè per adesso stare con lui non implica l'essere infedele a me. 

Ma è la relazione ad essere diversa e più che altro quel che io cerco nella relazione, avendo avuto modo senza troppi contraccolpi di di cambiare quella che avevo prima. Mi spiego? 

E non lo tradirei, per il semplice motivo che avendo imparato dalle mie relazioni passate, questa è costruita in modo che il tradimento non abbia spazio. Da nessun punto di vista. (conosciuto:facepalm::carneval

Io. Lui non so. Magari stavolta verrò tradita io 

Di base mi auguro che sia sufficientemente abile da fare bene i suoi conti e farlo bene.
Se proprio non riuscisse a fare altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi mi vuoi dire che il tradimento non investe INEVITABILMENTE una sfera che é ovviamente quella della tua compagna ?


Solo se sei una pippa a gestirlo. E ti fai beccare .
oppure se intenzionalmente ti fai beccare.
In entrambi i casi é evitabilissimo.
Dipende solo da quanto te ne fotte di far saltare il banco. O da quanto sei scemo.
Che poi dal mio punto di vista sia auspicabile evitarlo è un altro paio di maniche che non c'entra un cazzo con tutto il discorso fatto finora. Tu dai come automatico rapporto causa effetto che non è automatico manco per il cazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si ogni tanto gli togli una puntina di cazzo


E perché? Anzi ci sono casi in cui aggiunge


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quell'inevitabilmente, secondo me e per la mia esperienza, dipende dal tipo di relazione che si è costruita e che è diventata.
> 
> Io ho tradito il mio ex. Compagni da 10 anni.
> Non se ne è manco accorto. Dico davvero.
> ...


Ricordati che ti amo


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quell'inevitabilmente, secondo me e per la mia esperienza, dipende dal tipo di relazione che si è costruita e che è diventata.
> 
> Io ho tradito il mio ex. Compagni da 10 anni.
> Non se ne è manco accorto. Dico davvero.
> ...


Alleluja


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché? Anzi ci sono casi in cui aggiunge


Per far capire che è solo una questione di cazzo, che l'aggiuge siamo d'accordo ma "loro non capiranno "


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo se sei una pippa a gestirlo. E ti fai beccare .
> oppure se intenzionalmente ti fai beccare.
> In entrambi i casi é evitabilissimo.


Su questo sono d'accordissimo ma è questione 'pratica' che non ha nulla a che fare col sentirsi moralmente a posto IMHO.
Come scrivevo prima, perchè da questo siamo partiti (e non da quanto si è bravi a farsi sgamare o meno), a me sorprende come ci si possa sentire moralmente a posto se si è messo in pratica un  comportamento scorretto nei confronti della propria compagna e che si è volutamente tenuto nascosto.


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ricordati che ti amo


....

ti sei dimenticato della rosa


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....
> 
> ti sei dimenticato della rosa


Scusa


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Alleluja


Tu e skorpio vi siete accordati????? 

Lui l'amore e tu la chiesa?????




Sono sensibbile...trattatemi bene!!! :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa


Così mi piace!!!!!! 

Grazie


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quell'inevitabilmente, secondo me e per la mia esperienza, dipende dal tipo di relazione che si è costruita e che è diventata.


Può essere, anche se ritengo davvero difficile che in un caso come quello del tradimento certe scelte non investano inevitabilmente anche chi di quel tradimento è vittima inconsapevole (poi, ce la possiamo sempre raccontare dicendo che la storia ufficile s'era modulata in un modo tale che ma è un discorsetto che facciamo allo specchio lontano da occhi indiscreti...)
Meglio sarebbe viversela alla luce del sole, una bella coppia 'aperta' dove entrambe le parti in causa sanno perfettamente quali sono le regole del gioco.


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere, anche se ritengo davvero difficile che in un caso come quello del tradimento certe scelte non investano inevitabilmente anche chi di quel tradimento è vittima inconsapevole (poi, ce la possiamo sempre raccontare dicendo che la storia ufficile s'era modulata in un modo tale che ma è un discorsetto che facciamo allo specchio lontano da occhi indiscreti...)
> *Meglio sarebbe viversela alla luce del sole, una bella coppia 'aperta' dove entrambe le parti in causa sanno perfettamente quali sono le regole del gioco.*


Non ti voglio convincere di niente Jim, lo sai 

Nella mia esperienza, il mio tradimento non ha investito lui. 
Nel senso che lui, mentre lo tradivo, non c'era. 

Ti dico di più. A me non sembrava neppure di tradirlo. E lui si è trovato fra le mani esattamente la donna che voleva lui. 
(mi ha pure detto, quando l'ho lasciato che sarebbe stato disposto anche ad accettare che avessi altri, purchè rimanessi con lui...e mi ha definitivamente persa.)

Lui voleva da me cose che gli stavo dando. E che non gli ho tolto.
Ma quelle cose non mi rappresentavano tutta. E quelle che mi rappresentavano tutta a lui non interessavano minimamente, anzi, non ne voleva neppure sentire parlare. 

Ma quelle cose mi definiscono profondamente. Senza sono io a tradire me stessa. 

Quella che tradiva, non solo lui non la voleva ma non aveva neppure spazio nella nostra relazione. 
Non esisteva per lui. 

Quindi no, non toglievo. 

Paradossalmente davo. Il periodo in cui l'ho tradito è stato fra i più sereni degli ultimi anni. Perchè io stavo bene ed ero anche più disponibile con lui. Più accogliente e tollerante. 

E riuscivo di nuovo, avendo ridato aria a me, ad avere uno sguardo amorevole su di lui. Lo comprendevo meglio. 

Per dirla male, a pancia piena, si ragiona meglio. 

E io con lui stavo morendo di fame. Sotto certi aspetti. 

Quelli che c'erano non erano sufficientemente nutrienti per tenere insieme la relazione. 

Se avessi avuto figli, probabilmente perchè non lo so con certezza, mi sarei fatta bastare lui e avrei cercato di non morire di fame completando la mia dieta. 

Non è una questione che le lasagne alla lunga stufano. 
E' questione che una dieta povera dei nutrienti fondamentali porta malattia. 

Tu ragioni partendo dal presupposto, dimmi se sbaglio, di una relazione che vuoi completa in sè. 
E quindi è dentro quella relazione che cerchi tutto. 

Io avevo ragionato nei termini dell'accettazione di come era lui e della relazione che avevo con lui. 
Sapevo che tutta una serie di cose, non è che non me le VOLEVA dare, non poteva. 

Senza figli, ad un certo punto mi sono chiesta che senso avesse rimanere in una relazione che sapevo incompleta, PER ME. 
Il mio ex manco se ne accorgeva, manco a dirglielo. 

Se avessi avuto figli, avrei valutato dal punto di vista pragmatico e concreto la questione. 
Se separarmi avesse significato mettere tutti nei guai, impoverire tutti ed in particolare i miei figli, probabilmente avrei scelto di rimanere nella relazione. E cercar fuori i miei spazi di completamento. 
Se separarmi non avesse avuto contraccolpi significativi forse l'avrei presa in considerazione. 

A volte credo che si mettano davanti le responsabilità assunte e quelle si portano avanti. 
Si ingoia il rospo del proprio errore di valutazione dell'altro sotto certi aspetti e si riconosce il fatto che però tutto sommato quell'equilibrio è concretamente funzionale ad una buona qualità della vita. E si va per di lì.

Prendendosi ogni tanto quel che serve per rifiatare e non tradire se stessi, i propri bisogni, proprio fino al midollo. 

Io non ci vedo tanto male morale in questo. 

Credo che dipenda molto dai contesti in cui si sceglie una cosa , l'altra o quell'altra ancora. 

Non so se sto riuscendo a spiegare la prospettiva.

Sul grassetto, d'accordo con te. Pienamente. Io ho lo spazio per farlo. 
Perchè per una serie di fattori ho potuto correggere il tiro..ma non sempre correggre il tiro è possibile. A volte non si può che accettare che non si può, e si trovano compromessi soddisfacenti il più possibile per tutti. A volte anche decidendo per qualcun altro. Che non è robetta, se non ce la si racconta. Ma è quel che è. 

E sai la cosa simpatica quale è? Che pur essendoci la possibilità dell'apertura di coppia, avendo concordato che quell'apertura è in condivisione ne sta uscendo più esclusività di quanta io ne abbia mai sperimentata nella vita relazionale (che non è propriamente breve e scarna di spunti di riflessione ).
Poi magari in futuro le fantasie di apertura diverranno realtà concrete...si vedrà.

Il punto non è aver voglia di scopare fuori dalla coppia o no. La fedeltà non è quello. 

La fedeltà è poter permettere a se stessi innanzitutto di essere se stessi in relazione all'altro. E che l'altro abbia la stessa concessione. Ognun per sè e poi vicendevolmente. 
Se non accade...ecco..poi si fa casino. 

Secondo me ovviamente.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu ragioni partendo dal presupposto, dimmi se sbaglio, di una relazione che vuoi completa in sè.
> E quindi è dentro quella relazione che cerchi tutto.


No, parto da un presupposto molto più banale, e cioè che mi pare un discorso francamente un pò troppo di comodo (o ipocrita, o tutt'e due) quello che permette a taluni di non mettere minimamente in discussione certi propri e personalissimi codici 'morali' che consentono una perenne autoassoluzione.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto sommato, visto così, finché resta tra persone in grado di gestire questa situazione in maniera da non causare danni ma creare solo situazioni che siano piacevoli per tutte le persone coinvolte (quindi mantenendo anche ogni attività segreta al di fuori) non trovo nulla da criticare.
> Poi ci sono quelli che si innamorano dell'amante e vanno in crisi a casa, gli amanti che vogliono sposare le amanti e viceversa, facendo di tutto per farli separare dal coniuge, quelli che non si fanno problemi a mostrare l'amante in giro con gli amici, quelli che quando tornano a casa sono ancora più frustrati, quelli che sognano di fuggire con l'amante, mollano la famiglia e si pentono, quelli che devono raccontare tutto e quelli che non sanno gestire la situazione e si fanno scoprire...
> Ecco...





danny ha detto:


> Certo, anche positive a volte.
> Dipende, come dici tu.
> Per esempio, se mia moglie fosse riuscita a mantenere la relazione segreta e fosse tornata a casa serena, amorevole nei miei confronti e sessualmente più attiva con me che in passato, avrei avuto da lamentarmi?
> Sarei stato un marito sereno, con una vita coniugale appagante e ignaro dei risvolti...
> Non è andata così, purtroppo. Probabilmente non tutte le persone sono in grado di gestire proficuamente un tradimento.


Un antico proverbio dice "tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino ".


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un antico proverbio dice "tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino ".


Il lardo abbonda e lo zampino è al posto suo so' 30 anni


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordissimo ma è questione 'pratica' che non ha nulla a che fare col sentirsi moralmente a posto IMHO.
> Come scrivevo prima, perchè da questo siamo partiti (e non da quanto si è bravi a farsi sgamare o meno), a me sorprende come ci si possa sentire moralmente a posto se si è messo in pratica un  comportamento scorretto nei confronti della propria compagna e che si è volutamente tenuto nascosto.


E invece no. Secondo me non è una questione pratica. È una questione assolutamente emotiva e di gestione delle emozioni. Se non ti senti in colpa perché sei coerente con te stesso, proprio nel momento in cui magari l'amante rompe i coglioni, o magari ti infili in una situazione pericolosa, riesci a dare le giuste risposte pratiche proprio perché ti vengono con quella naturalezza tipica di chi sta a posto con se stesso. I traditori che ho sempre visto farsi beccare sono quelli che, di fronte a richieste di spiegazioni cominciano a costruire castelli su castelli che poi crollano addosso. Questo perché essenzialmente il castello serve a loro per nascondersi dalle loro menzogne interne, non tanto quanto quelle da fuori.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu e skorpio vi siete accordati?????
> 
> Lui l'amore e tu la chiesa?????
> 
> ...


Lui per l'amore al massimo €30, di bocca sono dieci e ti da pure €1,50 di resto per il caffè. E io purtroppo da lercio capitalista sono abituato a budget ben più alti.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E invece no. Secondo me non è una questione pratica. È una questione assolutamente emotiva e di gestione delle emozioni. Se non ti senti in colpa perché sei coerente con te stesso, proprio nel momento in cui magari l'amante rompe i coglioni, o magari ti infili in una situazione pericolosa, riesci a dare le giuste risposte pratiche proprio perché ti vengono con quella naturalezza tipica di chi sta a posto con se stesso. I traditori che ho sempre visto farsi beccare sono quelli che, di fronte a richieste di spiegazioni cominciano a costruire castelli su castelli che poi crollano addosso. Questo perché essenzialmente il castello serve a loro per nascondersi dalle loro menzogne interne, non tanto quanto quelle da fuori.


L' A M M O R E


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E invece no. Secondo me non è una questione pratica. È una questione assolutamente emotiva e di gestione delle emozioni. Se non ti senti in colpa perché sei coerente con te stesso, proprio nel momento in cui magari l'amante rompe i coglioni, o magari ti infili in una situazione pericolosa, riesci a dare le giuste risposte pratiche proprio perché ti vengono con quella naturalezza tipica di chi sta a posto con se stesso. I traditori che ho sempre visto farsi beccare sono quelli che, di fronte a richieste di spiegazioni cominciano a costruire castelli su castelli che poi crollano addosso. Questo perché essenzialmente il castello serve a loro per nascondersi dalle loro menzogne interne, non tanto quanto quelle da fuori.


Scusa ma il punto di partenza della discussione era questo : "Io sto dicendo esattamente che vale la pena mentire ed ingannare anche  coloro ai quali si è promessa l'esclusiva davanti al prete. Se il  ritorno in termini emotivi e sessuali ne vale la pena" che è un modo a mio avviso un tantinello egoistico e noncurante di procedere e che non c'entra nulla con la gestione emotiva.
Quanto al sottolineato, mi chiedo (chiedo eh ?) come cazzo si faccia a sentirsi a posto con sè stessi in simili ipotesi....tutto qua. 
Poi, tu ti senti a posto se saluti tua moglie e mezz'ora prima avevi fatto le capriole con la porno collega ?
Non dico che dovresti andare a vomitare in bagno per il rammarico, ma io (io eh) qualche rigurgito lo proverei...


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa ma il punto di partenza della discussione era questo : "Io sto dicendo esattamente che vale la pena mentire ed ingannare anche  coloro ai quali si è promessa l'esclusiva davanti al prete. Se il  ritorno in termini emotivi e sessuali ne vale la pena" che è un modo a mio avviso un tantinello egoistico e noncurante di procedere.
> Quanto al sottolineato, mi chiedo (chiedo eh ?) come cazzo si faccia a sentirsi a posto con sè stessi in simili ipotesi....tutto qua.
> Poi, tu ti senti a posto se saluti tua moglie e mezz'ora prima avevi fatto le capriole con la porno collega ?
> Non dico che dovresti andare a vomitare in bagno per il rammarico, ma io (io eh) qualche rigurgito lo proverei...


A te non viene il rigurgito dopo ma prima di rotolarti. Ma quando lo hai fatto tu vomitavi sempre?


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A te non viene il rigurgito dopo ma prima di rotolarti. Ma quando lo hai fatto tu vomitavi sempre?


Mai.
Ma non mi sarei mai sognato di dirmi moralmente a posto.
Sapevo di aver tradito qualcuno nel momento in cui lo infilavo da un'altra parte e, benchè non mi sia fatto problemi a farlo e rifarlo, tuttavia non mi davo le pacche sulle spalle.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

*JON*

Interessante, molto.
"Chi invece risponde ad un codice etico proprio, e quindi soggettivo, non  è che semplicemente non sgarra, compie scelte  appropriate al contesto  in cui vive. Il problema nasce, o può nascere, proprio nella  soggettività, nel momento in cui questa è così preponderante da  escludere quella del prossimo in un contesto condiviso. Se compi  un  atto al di fuori di quel contesto, non consono ad esso, è il momento in  cui il senso di colpa esplicito o anche quello messo a tacere, che per  me sono la stessa cosa, non hanno senso di esistere e sono del tutto  biasimabili. A questo punto, pur ammettendo che esistono serie  difficoltà per un individuo a rivelarsi, le strade restano solo due: o  assumere la condizione di chi sa di sbagliare sbagliando, oppure fare  una scelta o una rinuncia che lo faccia restare "pulito", scelta che in  se offre diverse possibilità" [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION]

'assumere la condizione di chi sa di sbagliare sbagliando' non di chi si autocertifica un improbabile codice etico che serve da lasciapassare...


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai.
> Ma non mi sarei mai sognato di dirmi moralmente a posto.
> Sapevo di aver tradito qualcuno nel momento in cui lo infilavo da un'altra parte e, benchè non mi sia fatto problemi a farlo e rifarlo, tuttavia non mi davo le pacche sulle spalle.


Il nodo in gola. Mi dispiace non hai nemmeno goduto, meglio così......


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Interessante, molto.
> "Chi invece risponde ad un codice etico proprio, e quindi soggettivo, non  è che semplicemente non sgarra, compie scelte  appropriate al contesto  in cui vive. Il problema nasce, o può nascere, proprio nella  soggettività, nel momento in cui questa è così preponderante da  escludere quella del prossimo in un contesto condiviso. Se compi  un  atto al di fuori di quel contesto, non consono ad esso, è il momento in  cui il senso di colpa esplicito o anche quello messo a tacere, che per  me sono la stessa cosa, non hanno senso di esistere e sono del tutto  biasimabili. A questo punto, pur ammettendo che esistono serie  difficoltà per un individuo a rivelarsi, le strade restano solo due: o  assumere la condizione di chi sa di sbagliare sbagliando, oppure fare  una scelta o una rinuncia che lo faccia restare "pulito", scelta che in  se offre diverse possibilità" [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION]
> 
> 'assumere la condizione di chi sa di sbagliare sbagliando' non di chi si autocertifica un improbabile codice etico che serve da lasciapassare...


Se tutti avessero quel codice etico il mondo sarebbe na' "palla"


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa ma il punto di partenza della discussione era questo : "Io sto dicendo esattamente che vale la pena mentire ed ingannare anche  coloro ai quali si è promessa l'esclusiva davanti al prete. Se il  ritorno in termini emotivi e sessuali ne vale la pena" che è un modo a mio avviso un tantinello egoistico e noncurante di procedere e che non c'entra nulla con la gestione emotiva.
> Quanto al sottolineato, mi chiedo (chiedo eh ?) come cazzo si faccia a sentirsi a posto con sè stessi in simili ipotesi....tutto qua.
> Poi, tu ti senti a posto se saluti tua moglie e mezz'ora prima avevi fatto le capriole con la porno collega ?
> Non dico che dovresti andare a vomitare in bagno per il rammarico, ma io (io eh) qualche rigurgito lo proverei...





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai.
> Ma non mi sarei mai sognato di dirmi moralmente a posto.
> Sapevo di aver tradito qualcuno nel momento in cui lo infilavo da un'altra parte e, benchè non mi sia fatto problemi a farlo e rifarlo, tuttavia non mi davo le pacche sulle spalle.


Discussione interessante.
Ma in effetti è inutile.
Chi non tradisce o è a disagio se lo fa è chi ha un suo modo di vivere la relazione con trasparenza e se la trasparenza non c'è sta male perché toglie qualcosa a se stesso. E il disagio nasce dal togliere a se stesso anche quando paradossalmente ha vissuto qualcosa per sé.
E in questo, pur nella grande diversità, credo che io e te si abbia un modo di vivere la relazione simile.
E credo che sia incompatibile con il modo di chi vive benissimo separando le relazioni emotivamente dentro di sé.

Ad esempio Ipazia ha vissuto entrambi i modi. Ora è in una relazione in cui sente che la forza risiede proprio nella condivisione.

C'è chi non riesce proprio a vivere una relazione appagante senza trasparenza.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il nodo in gola. Mi dispiace non hai nemmeno goduto, meglio così......


Certo che fare il bulletto da tastiera a quasi settant'anni è un pò penoso...


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, parto da un presupposto molto più banale, e cioè che mi pare un discorso francamente un pò troppo di comodo (o ipocrita, o tutt'e due) quello che permette a taluni di non mettere minimamente in discussione certi propri e personalissimi codici 'morali' che consentono una perenne autoassoluzione.


Ma perchè parli di autoassoluzione? 

Io, ovviamente parlo per me, non ho mai cercato di nascondermi dietro nessuna bandiera. 

So quella che sono. 
Non lo nascondo. 

Più che latro non lo nascondo a me stessa. 

Non ho mai avuto bisogno di scuse per essere quella che sono, anche se essendolo le definizioni di me ai miei stessi occhi non erano delle migliori. Ma ci facevo i conti e pagavo il mio prezzo. 

Perchè era sempre e comunque nettamente inferiore a quello che avrei pagato (e ho pagato) per non essere me. 

Ipocrita? Sì.

Se fossi rimasta nella mia vecchia relazione, tradendo oppure no, sarei stata una ipocrita. 

Ma se le condizioni ,non per me (tanto che da sola me ne sono andata), fossero state diverse, mi sarei tenuta la mia bella parte di ipocrisia e avrei portato avanti l'impegno. 

Non penso si sia totalmente esenti dall'ipocrisia. E dal basso valore morale. 
Io perlomeno non mi considero esente. 

Neanche tendo alla perfezione, ossia alla rappresentazione del Bene assoluto tramite me. 

Ho imparato che a volte servono dei compromessi. Anche con se stessi e anche con la propria immagine di sè. 

MA il fuclro non è in quei compromessi. Il fulcro è nel non raccontarsela a riguardo.

Io per esempio credo che il mio ex non si sia accorto del fatto che lo tradivo perchè non me la sono mai raccontata. Quell'altro era quell'altro. 
Non era il mio nuovo amore. 
Era il mio amante. In un confine ben definito e preciso. E lui sapeva bene che se avesse osato sconfinare non ne sarebbe uscito indenne. E non avrebbe ottenuto nulla di più di quel che aveva. Anzi, l'avrebbe perso. 

Nessuna scusa, nessun fiocco. 

Lui era la mia ora d'aria. E lo sapeva. 
Mi sono assicurata che lo accettasse e che gli andasse bene. 

Come io sono stata carne fresca quando ero l'amante. 
E lo accettavo serenamente perchè combaciava con quel che volevo io. 

Niente fiocchi. Niente assoluzioni. 

Mentire non mi piace. 

Lo evito se posso. 

Ma se mento, non mi racconto che il mio mentire è diverso perchè è meglio. Che ha un buon motivo. 
Resta mentire e io sono quella che mente, ossia che fa una cosa che non le piace. E lo ha pure deciso. 

Quando ho dovuto scegliere fra diverse cose che non mi piacevano, le ho messe sulla bilancia e ho visto che mentire mi piaceva poco ma di più del tradire me stessa. E ho mentito. 

Semplicemente e senza tanti fronzoli. 

Mai cercato di essere assolta per quello che sono. 

Non riguarda un codice morale tutta questa roba, secondo me. 

Ad un certo livello di impegni assunti, riguarda quel che ci si può permettere, pragmaticamente e concretamente, o no.


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lui per l'amore al massimo €30, di bocca sono dieci e ti da pure €1,50 di resto per il caffè. E io purtroppo da lercio capitalista sono abituato a budget ben più alti.


Io sono costosa. Molto. 

I soldi non bastano


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo che fare il bulletto da tastiera a quasi settant'anni è un pò penoso...


Ma quale bulletto da tastiera che stai diventando un disco rotto.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quale bulletto da tastiera che stai diventando un disco rotto.


Bah, meglio di uno che arriva qua, fà dell'ironia su chi magari la vita se l'è vissuta pure più di te (con corna date e prese ma almeno è vita) , fa dell'ironia sull'ammore che forse non hai visto mai, neanche col binocolo, ti compiaci del non essere stato mai sgamato, vivi con una donna alla quale porti rispetto meno di zero, usi l'amante come svuotatoio il tutto con l'aria compiaciuta del furbacchione che l'ha sempre fatta franca e che rigurgiti morali zero (perchè ha la sua bella famiglia con nipotini da Mulino Bianco e l'apparenza è salva)...


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Discussione interessante.
> Ma in effetti è inutile.
> Chi non tradisce o è a disagio se lo fa è chi ha un suo modo di vivere la relazione con trasparenza e se la trasparenza non c'è sta male perché toglie qualcosa a se stesso. E il disagio nasce dal togliere a se stesso anche quando paradossalmente ha vissuto qualcosa per sé.
> E in questo, pur nella grande diversità, credo che io e te si abbia un modo di vivere la relazione simile.
> ...


Vero 

Ma non dipende solo da me eh...

Dall'altra parte ho una persona che ha una visione delle relazioni molto simile alla mia. 

Che è curiosa. Che non si ferma ai ruoli. Che vuole Conoscermi. E non avermi e basta. 
Dall'altra parte c'è una persona a cui, per quanto faccia paura, non vuole avercelo garantito (cit). 

E non è una cosa così scontata...

Se lui non fosse così...buh....credo che semplicemente troverei mediazioni e compromessi fra i miei bisogni e quelli dell'altro. 

Non si può neanche costringere l'altro a prendere quel che non vuole prendere. 
Ma questo non necessariamente significa che io mi debba mettere in condizione di farmi breathe control da sola. 

Cercherei chiarezza...ma so anche che la chiarezza assoluta, la trasparenza assoluta è una tensione e non una realtà. 

E' un gioco di equilibri. Secondo me.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè parli di autoassoluzione?
> 
> Io, ovviamente parlo per me, non ho mai cercato di nascondermi dietro nessuna bandiera.
> 
> ...


Non parlo di te.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bah, meglio di uno che arriva qua, fà dell'ironia su chi magari la vita se l'è vissuta pure più di te (con corna date e prese ma almeno è vita) , fa dell'ironia sull'ammore che forse non hai visto mai, neanche col binocolo, ti compiaci del non essere stato mai sgamato, vivi con una donna alla quale porti rispetto meno di zero, usi l'amante come svuotatoio il tutto con l'aria compiaciuta del furbacchione che l'ha sempre fatta franca e che rigurgiti morali zero (perchè ha la sua bella famiglia con nipotini da Mulino Bianco e l'apparenza è salva)...


E tu che hai?  0
Cibati di morale


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non parlo di te.


Giusto le signore sono salve: ipocrita.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L' A M M O R E


Non solo. Guarda che fare l'amante di uomini aridi è un lavoro di merda ma è un lavoro tra i più gettonati


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E tu che hai?  0
> Cibati di morale


0 ?
E perchè ?
Ho un figlio e una compagna con la quale ho ricostruito un rapporto.
E a differenza tua ho dovuto mettermi in discussione e se sono una persona diversa adesso (e se la mia relazione è diversa adesso, e cioè sgombra da bugìe e cazzate varie, e cioè NON come la tua) lo devo proprio a quello che mi è successo, che mi/ci ha costretti a confrontarci senza chiacchiere e puttanate varie.
Non rinnego nulla di quello che ho fatto e sono contento perchè adesso io e lei sappiamo come interpretare meglio certe necessità, senza il bisogno di andare a cercare 'fuori' quel che abbiamo in abbondanza in casa.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 0 ?
> E perchè ?
> Ho un figlio e una compagna con la quale ho ricostruito un rapporto.
> E a differenza tua ho dovuto mettermi in discussione e se sono una persona diversa adesso (e se la mia relazione è diversa adesso, e cioè sgombra da bugìe e cazzate varie, e cioè NON come la tua) lo devo proprio a quello che mi è successo, che mi/ci ha costretti a confrontarci senza chiacchiere e puttanate varie.
> Non rinnego nulla di quello che ho fatto e sono contento perchè adesso io e lei sappiamo come interpretare meglio certe necessità, senza il bisogno di andare a cercare 'fuori' quel che abbiamo in abbondanza in casa.


Però ti vedo un po' incazzato. Quindi presumo sia una crociata dei cornuti contro i traditori.


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non parlo di te.


Non mi ero sentita attaccata, non era una sorta di difesa 

Parlo di me, perchè sono l'unica di cui posso parlare con una certa sicurezza seppur traballante. 

Però quando leggo Arcistufo e blaise in questo 3d, o altri traditori, qui dentro o in altri posti mi riconosco. 
Capisco quel che raccontano. 
Neanche però voglio far da portavoce, e quindi parlo di me 

Sai, io penso che tutti, ma proprio tutti, si desidererebbe una relazione in cui potersi aprire. Essere se stessi. 

Arcistufo lo leggo deluso e incazzato con sua moglie, ma penso che siano conseguenze del fatto che lei non lo Riconosca più.

Blaise ci ha fatto pace. MA penso che in passato abbia pure lui attraversato la sensazione di non Riconoscimento dalla persona che aveva scelto per essere Riconosciuto.

E penso pure che sia veramente frustrante e triste guardare il proprio comoagno/a e non Riconoscerl* più.
Io mi ricordo la tristezza profonda che mi prendeva quando guardavo il mio ex...e non lo riconoscevo più. 
Mi intristiva tantissimo. 

Quando prendevo aria, almeno riuscivo a rivolgergli di nuovo uno sguardo amorevole. Comprensivo. Non nel senso del "povero sfigato" eh, ma nel senso del "ok..tu sei così.." ed era dolce ed era ancora triste.

Io mi ritengo molto fortunata. Ho potuto andare oltre. 

Altri, semplicemente fanno valutazioni per cui si rendono conto che no. Non possono. 
Che le responsabilità che si sono prese non si possono mollare così. 
E restano. 

Ma non per questo rinunciano a se stessi. Perchè sarebbe a quel punto irrimediabile davvero l'errore. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui dico che il tradimento non è CONTRO il compagno/a, ma è PER se stessi. 

Con quel che significa tradire, in termini di considerazione di se stessi. SE non ci si raccontano cazzate, si diventa un po' più duri, cinici ma realistici. 

Si fa una scala di priorità, cercando di non escludere nessuno.

Non è questione di morale, a questo punto. 

E' questione di trovare equilibri e compromessi riducendo il danno. 

Questo secondo me e secondo quanto ho imparato osservando gli altri. 

Non si ricerca neanche più giustificazione. 

Quando tradisci menti. Lo sai. 

E' fare un male sapendo di fare male e almeno facendolo bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa ma il punto di partenza della discussione era questo : "Io sto dicendo esattamente che vale la pena mentire ed ingannare anche  coloro ai quali si è promessa l'esclusiva davanti al prete. Se il  ritorno in termini emotivi e sessuali ne vale la pena" che è un modo a mio avviso un tantinello egoistico e noncurante di procedere e che non c'entra nulla con la gestione emotiva.
> Quanto al sottolineato, mi chiedo (chiedo eh ?) come cazzo si faccia a sentirsi a posto con sè stessi in simili ipotesi....tutto qua.
> Poi, tu ti senti a posto se saluti tua moglie e mezz'ora prima avevi fatto le capriole con la porno collega ?
> Non dico che dovresti andare a vomitare in bagno per il rammarico, ma io (io eh) qualche rigurgito lo proverei...


Egoistico si noncurante no, se tu provassi i rigurgiti faresti bene a vomitare. Stare a invidiare chi questi rigurgiti non li ha non ti sta facendo passare per deficiente, visto che sbatti per 100 volte di fila sugli stessi concetti.
Con tutte le volte che qualcuno mi ha assaggiato il cazzo per interposta persona, figurati se mi sto a preoccupare di rigurgiti ipotetici. Anzi ti svelo un segreto. Spesso e volentieri quando rientro sto talmente carico che sveglio la  gran gnocca della legittima e parte il vavavuma. 
Sorry, non scopo per dimenticare, scopo perché mi piace.


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Giusto le signore sono salve: ipocrita.


Io sono una Signora 

Pacchetto intero.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però ti vedo un po' incazzato. Quindi presumo sia una crociata dei cornuti contro i traditori.


O bella, e io che sarei ?
Perchè appartengo ad entrambi gli schieramenti, e se faccio lo storico, cioè da quando sò nato, sento di appartenere decisamente alla seconda squadra.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi ero sentita attaccata, non era una sorta di difesa
> 
> Parlo di me, perchè sono l'unica di cui posso parlare con una certa sicurezza seppur traballante.
> 
> ...


Parlo per me. Quando mi sono iscritto qui ai tempi di ciao, io sono il male, era così. Adesso sto una pacchia ma ho un grosso problema con la monogamia. Con la legittima Va a gonfie vele. Con l'altra, pure


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Egoistico si noncurante no, se tu provassi i rigurgiti faresti bene a vomitare. Stare a invidiare chi questi rigurgiti non li ha non ti sta facendo passare per deficiente, visto che sbatti per 100 volte di fila sugli stessi concetti.
> Con tutte le volte che qualcuno mi ha assaggiato il cazzo per interposta persona, figurati se mi sto a preoccupare di rigurgiti ipotetici. Anzi ti svelo un segreto. Spesso e volentieri quando rientro sto talmente carico che sveglio la  gran gnocca della legittima e parte il vavavuma.
> Sorry, non scopo per dimenticare, scopo perché mi piace.


Chiaro, hai l'ormone a mille e le palle svuotate il giusto.
L'ideale per una prestazione da record.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 0 ?
> E perchè ?
> Ho un figlio e una compagna con la quale ho ricostruito un rapporto.
> E a differenza tua ho dovuto mettermi in discussione e se sono una persona diversa adesso (e se la mia relazione è diversa adesso, e cioè sgombra da bugìe e cazzate varie, e cioè NON come la tua) lo devo proprio a quello che mi è successo, che mi/ci ha costretti a confrontarci senza chiacchiere e puttanate varie.
> Non rinnego nulla di quello che ho fatto e sono contento perchè adesso io e lei sappiamo come interpretare meglio certe necessità, senza il bisogno di andare a cercare 'fuori' quel che abbiamo in abbondanza in casa.


Sì ma continua a dire che i tuoi bisogni non sono per forza hai bisogno degli altri, né lo sono mai stati. La veemenza con cui ti scagli su chi non la pensa come te a me fa pensare che ti rode il culo. 16,40 o 70 anni.
E se non ti rodesse il culo preoccupati, perché a forza di ripetere 150 volte gli stessi concetti sembri rincoglionito come ultimo o Trilobita.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> O bella, e io che sarei ?
> Perchè appartengo ad entrambi gli schieramenti, e se faccio lo storico, cioè da quando sò nato, sento di appartenere decisamente alla seconda squadra.


[video=youtube_share;AO43p2Wqc08]https://youtu.be/AO43p2Wqc08[/video]


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Quando mi sono iscritto qui ai tempi di ciao, io sono il male, era così. Adesso sto una pacchia ma *ho un grosso problema con la monogamia.* Con la legittima Va a gonfie vele. Con l'altra, pure


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sai che lo credevo anche io? 

Pensa che avevo chiesto al mio ex cosa ne pensasse della poligamia chiedendogli di cambiare i patti della relazione e, se fino a quel momento il corpo era in gestione esclusiva di ciascuno smettere di lasciare la gestione divisa e condividere invece.

Quasi mi muore...

Una cogliona, non dirmelo...gli stavo chiedendo una cosa impossibile. 
Ma sono sempre stata una inguaribile romantica in fondo 

Comunque...anche io, dopo essere stata col mio amante, tornavo a casa e, proprio per lo sguardo amorevole ma non dettato dalla colpa bensì dall'accettazione di quel che era, avevo più voglia di scoparmi il mio ex...e devo dire che era pure bello. Mi sentivo, paradossalmente, più presente e coinvolta. Forse perchè ero più vicina a me stessa. 

E non per merito dell'amante eh. Ma perchè tramite l'amante mi ero "ripresa" me. 
Non saprei come dirla meglio adesso come adesso. 

E ora vado...buona serata a tutti e grazie della chiacchierata


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma continua a dire che i tuoi bisogni non sono per forza hai bisogno degli altri, né lo sono mai stati. La veemenza con cui ti scagli su chi non la pensa come te a me fa pensare che ti rode il culo. 16,40 o 70 anni.
> E se non ti rodesse il culo preoccupati, perché a forza di ripetere 150 volte gli stessi concetti sembri rincoglionito come ultimo o Trilobita.


Ripeto lo stesso concetto se si scansa e si svìa, e tu hai l'abilità di mettere sul piatto concetti che non c'entrano nulla con quello che hai detto giusto cinque minuti prima.
Vero che quello che vale per me può non valere per te (e ci mancherebbe) e quanto alla veemenza...oh, senti chi parla...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;AO43p2Wqc08]https://youtu.be/AO43p2Wqc08[/video]


Come te nessuno mai.
Tu sei 'il male'...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero
> 
> Ma non dipende solo da me eh...
> 
> ...


Guarda che hai vinto (avete vinto) la lotteria.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sai che lo credevo anche io?
> 
> ...


Guarda che si capisce benissimo. E ragionando al contrario posso dirti che se non ha quella funzione l'amante non serve a niente.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Come te nessuno mai.
> Tu sei 'il male'...


Lo ero. Per taluni lo sono ancora.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ripeto lo stesso concetto se si scansa e si svìa, e tu hai l'abilità di mettere sul piatto concetti che non c'entrano nulla con quello che hai detto giusto cinque minuti prima.
> Vero che quello che vale per me può non valere per te (e ci mancherebbe) e quanto alla veemenza...oh, senti chi parla...


Assolutamente no, sono paziente e metodico come i lupi quando braccano le alci. La veemenza la utilizzo con i cretini perché non c'è altro modo per far entrare i concetti in testa.
 sei tu che cerchi di svicolare ogni volta che uno ti riporta ai presupposti sbagliati del tuo modo di ragionare. Ci sono delle persone che stanno benissimo con delle scelte che hanno fatto che tu non avresti mai fatto. Ci sono allo stesso modo delle persone che fanno delle scelte che a te, ancorché obbligate, comporterebbero delle enormi sofferenze. E le fanno ridendo e stando bene con se stessi. Se non riesci ad accettare il fatto che tutto il tuo discorso è viziato dal fatto che non riesci a capire che la persona riesca a sentirsi a posto con se stessa, con le proprie scelte e con i propri valori anche mentre mette le corna alla moglie o al marito, continuerai a ripetere lo stesso concetto all'infinito convinto che sia applicabile a tutti.
No, non è applicabile a tutti. Poi lascia perdere che io ritengo di vivere meglio di te e per me tu sei il corrispettivo emotivo di un macellaio arricchito che viene a cena al ristorante da miliardi e mangia col mignolo alzato. Quella è una mia opinione che discende da come scrivi. Magari mi sbaglio pure che ne sai, io parlo proprio di buchi, anzi crateri logici nel tuo modo di ragionare.
Ed ogni cazzo di volta che provi a tornare sullo stesso sbaglio, con tanta pazienza e senza veemenza ti riporto al punto di partenza.


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai litigato col T9?


Non me ne parlare...una tragedia! :condom:


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo ero. Per taluni lo sono ancora.


Ma uno che si autodefinisce 'il male' al riparo da un nickname e una tastiera - e invece di rendersi conto di quanto è ridicolo ribadisce pure il concetto - che problemi ha ?


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, sono paziente e metodico come i lupi quando braccano le alci. La veemenza la utilizzo con i cretini perché non c'è altro modo per far entrare i concetti in testa.
> sei tu che cerchi di svicolare ogni volta che uno ti riporta ai presupposti sbagliati del tuo modo di ragionare. Ci sono delle persone che stanno benissimo con delle scelte che hanno fatto che tu non avresti mai fatto. Ci sono allo stesso modo delle persone che fanno delle scelte che a te, ancorché obbligate, comporterebbero delle enormi sofferenze. E le fanno ridendo e stando bene con se stessi. Se non riesci ad accettare il fatto che tutto il tuo discorso è viziato dal fatto che non riesci a capire che la persona riesca a sentirsi a posto con se stessa, con le proprie scelte e con i propri valori anche mentre mette le corna alla moglie o al marito, continuerai a ripetere lo stesso concetto all'infinito convinto che sia applicabile a tutti.
> No, non è applicabile a tutti. Poi lascia perdere che io ritengo di vivere meglio di te e per me tu sei il corrispettivo emotivo di un macellaio arricchito che viene a cena al ristorante da miliardi e mangia col mignolo alzato. Quella è una mia opinione che discende da come scrivi. Magari mi sbaglio pure che ne sai, io parlo proprio di buchi, anzi crateri logici nel tuo modo di ragionare.
> Ed ogni cazzo di volta che provi a tornare sullo stesso sbaglio, con tanta pazienza e senza veemenza ti riporto al punto di partenza.


Vedi che sei tu quello bravo a confondere soggettività con oggettività. Te l'hanno scritto altrove giusto qualche ora fa.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vedi che sei tu quello bravo a confondere soggettività con oggettività. Te l'hanno scritto altrove giusto qualche ora fa.


 mai confuso le due cose. Ti continuo a dire che se ragioni per partiti presi per quanto tu possa cercare appigli concettuali scritti da altri li userai sempre in modo improprio.
Alla fine a me non cambia un cazzo. Se tu te la racconti continua pure a raccontartela,  la vita è tua. Però quando dici fesserie che in qualche modo disturbano la conversazione generale ti rimetto a posto, sai che problema, lo faccio con tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma uno che si autodefinisce 'il male' al riparo da un nickname e una tastiera - e invece di rendersi conto di quanto è ridicolo ribadisce pure il concetto - che problemi ha ?


Vedi? Con te ci vuole tanta pazienza. Qui siamo tutti al riparo di un nickname è una tastiera. Il motivo per cui funziona il forum è esattamente perché stiamo nell'anonimato. Altrimenti col cazzo che verrei a raccontare i fatti miei. Quindi è un discorso cretino da guappo da bar in mezzo a gente che sta utilizzando l'anonimato per raccontare i cazzi suoi.
Sempre perché posso attingere a notevoli riserve di pazienza, il primo thread di presentazione con cui sono entrato qui si intitolava, all'epoca ironicamente, ciao sono il male. Ed è pure spiegato perché. Vattelo a rileggere basta che clicchi sul mio profilo è il primo messaggio in assoluto.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedi? Con te ci vuole tanta pazienza. Qui siamo tutti al riparo di un nickname è una tastiera. Il motivo per cui funziona il forum è esattamente perché stiamo nell'anonimato. Altrimenti col cazzo che verrei a raccontare i fatti miei. Quindi è un discorso cretino da guappo da bar in mezzo a gente che sta utilizzando l'anonimato per raccontare i cazzi suoi.
> Sempre perché posso attingere a notevoli riserve di pazienza, il primo thread di presentazione con cui sono entrato qui si intitolava, all'epoca ironicamente, ciao sono il male. Ed è pure spiegato perché. Vattelo a rileggere basta che clicchi sul mio profilo è il primo messaggio in assoluto.


Il tuo pie' pagina è esaustivo


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il tuo pie' pagina è esaustivo


 dici che è quello il motivo per cui sto simpaticissimo a tutti?


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> dici che è quello il motivo per cui sto simpaticissimo a tutti?


Chi insiste non capisce il pie'. Non sei antipatico si nu' poco scassacazz'


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Chi insiste non capisce il pie'. Non sei antipatico si nu' poco scassacazz'


naaah, solo molto paziente con chi ci riprova a buttare sempre tutto in cojonella come l'amico nostro


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> naaah, solo molto paziente con chi ci riprova a buttare sempre tutto in cojonella come l'amico nostro


Contro i "vegani dell'ammore"  è na' causa persa.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Contro i "vegani dell'ammore"  è na' causa persa.


Non è un discorso nazivegano. Il problema è un altro lui è convinto di aver fatto una serie di scelte del cazzo, che magari gli hanno portato dolore e sofferenza, e magari non solo a lui, perché era inevitabile e glielo aveva ordinato il dottore. Ogni volta che ed è gente che ha costruito delle logiche attività che funzionano e che fanno stare bene tutti, comincia a rosicare e si vede pure troppo.
 la parte nazi vegana esce quando continua imperterrito a fare il pugile suonato.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è un discorso nazivegano. Il problema è un altro lui è convinto di aver fatto una serie di scelte del cazzo, che magari gli hanno portato dolore e sofferenza, e magari non solo a lui, perché era inevitabile e glielo aveva ordinato il dottore


E questo da dove lo deduci ?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E questo da dove lo deduci ?


Ti sembro uno che deduce? Vado a istinto. E leggo in giro.


----------



## MariLea (16 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è un discorso nazivegano. Il problema è un altro lui è convinto di aver fatto una serie di scelte del cazzo, che magari gli hanno portato dolore e sofferenza, e magari non solo a lui, perché era inevitabile e glielo aveva ordinato il dottore.


a leggervi tutti avete scelto per sé e per altri
il risultato delle scelte è a lungo termine
aspetto di leggervi tra vent'anni  :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> a leggervi tutti avete scelto per sé e per altri
> il risultato delle scelte è a lungo termine
> aspetto di leggervi tra vent'anni  :rotfl:


30anni fa non c'erano i forum. Ora ci sono e sono qua a dirvi di trent'anni passato ottimamente


----------



## MariLea (16 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> 30anni fa non c'erano i forum. Ora ci sono e sono qua a dirvi di trent'anni passato ottimamente


Ovviamente mi riferivo ad Arci e Jim,
non ti ho escluso in chiaro perché sarebbe stato poco gentile 
ma vedi, la ricetta del nonno funzionava bene perché si amalgamava bene con la ricetta della nonna...
oggi non so


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> a leggervi tutti avete scelto per sé e per altri
> il risultato delle scelte è a lungo termine
> aspetto di leggervi tra vent'anni  :rotfl:


 chissà se tra vent'anni sono vivo, sai che cazzo me ne frega


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ovviamente mi riferivo ad Arci e Jim,
> non ti ho escluso in chiaro perché sarebbe stato poco gentile
> ma vedi, la ricetta del nonno funzionava bene perché si amalgamava bene con la ricetta della nonna...
> oggi non so


Oggi funziona pure meglio. Soprattutto visto e considerato che non ci sono molti altri modelli a cui aggrapparsi, collaudati intendo.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ovviamente mi riferivo ad Arci e Jim,
> non ti ho escluso in chiaro perché sarebbe stato poco gentile
> ma vedi, la ricetta del nonno funzionava bene perché si amalgamava bene con la ricetta della nonna...
> oggi non so


c'est la même chose


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> 30anni fa non c'erano i forum. Ora ci sono e sono qua a dirvi di trent'anni passato ottimamente


ti dirò pare che mio nonno avesse lo "svago" anche lui. Sono rimasti insieme fino alla fine.
Forse le nostre nonne facevano finta di non vedere in nome della famiglia.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti dirò pare che mio nonno avesse lo "svago" anche lui. Sono rimasti insieme fino alla fine.
> Forse le nostre nonne facevano finta di non vedere in nome della famiglia.


 sicuramente l'idea del matrimonio come qualcosa di sacro e indissolubile aiutava, però mettici pure che una componente fondamentale della ricetta del nonno era che la moglie, intesa come ruolo, era comunque qualcosa di indistruttibile, comunque qualcosa con cui a giro dovevi farci i conti. La socia nelle cose importanti, la madre di figli, quella i cui figli avrebbero ereditato (che è qualcosa che non sottovaluto mai visto che ancora mi ci ritrovo quando passo al Sud), fondamentalmente quella a cui i resti lì dai e continui a farci i conti. Sicuramente era un dare per scontato dal punto di vista sessuale, ma secondo me in quanto codificato pesava meno. E poi i cazzi loro se li facevano riccamente anche le sposate


----------



## MariLea (17 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sicuramente l'idea del matrimonio come qualcosa di sacro e indissolubile aiutava, però mettici pure che una componente fondamentale della ricetta del nonno era che la moglie, intesa come ruolo, era comunque qualcosa di indistruttibile, comunque qualcosa con cui a giro dovevi farci i conti. La socia nelle cose importanti, la madre di figli, quella i cui figli avrebbero ereditato (che è qualcosa che non sottovaluto mai visto che ancora mi ci ritrovo quando passo al Sud), fondamentalmente quella a cui i resti lì dai e continui a farci i conti. Sicuramente era un dare per scontato dal punto di vista sessuale, ma secondo me in quanto codificato pesava meno. E poi i cazzi loro se li facevano riccamente anche le sposate


è vero


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Discussione interessante.
> Ma in effetti è inutile.
> Chi non tradisce o è a disagio se lo fa è chi ha un suo modo di vivere la relazione con trasparenza e se la trasparenza non c'è sta male perché toglie qualcosa a se stesso. E il disagio nasce dal togliere a se stesso anche quando paradossalmente ha vissuto qualcosa per sé.
> E in questo, pur nella grande diversità, credo che io e te si abbia un modo di vivere la relazione simile.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Il club del cucito colpisce ancorah!


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sicuramente l'idea del matrimonio come qualcosa di sacro e indissolubile aiutava, però mettici pure che una componente fondamentale della ricetta del nonno era che la moglie, intesa come ruolo, era comunque qualcosa di indistruttibile, comunque qualcosa con cui a giro dovevi farci i conti. La socia nelle cose importanti, la madre di figli, quella i cui figli avrebbero ereditato (che è qualcosa che non sottovaluto mai visto che ancora mi ci ritrovo quando passo al Sud), fondamentalmente quella a cui i resti lì dai e continui a farci i conti. Sicuramente era un dare per scontato dal punto di vista sessuale, ma secondo me in quanto codificato pesava meno. E poi i cazzi loro se li facevano riccamente anche le sposate


Diciamo che un tempo i ruoli erano molto più definiti e separati.
Con la moglie ci facevi i figli, la famiglia, ed era per sempre, una relazione indispensabile anche dal punto di vista sociale ed economico (l'uomo aveva l'obbligo del mantenimento della famiglia, la donna dell'accudimento, il single non godeva di buona reputazione, specie se di sesso femminile, il divorzio non esisteva tra le classe meno abbienti).
La donna aveva una sua vita indipendente fatta di relazioni con altre donne e con la comunità del paese, dei quartieri, in definitiva era l'anima e la "legge" di quella piccola società, sempre all'interno della sua classe sociale.
L'uomo aveva il bar dove ritrovarsi in compagnia di altri uomini e il sesso lo andava cercando per divertimento quasie sempre nei casini, attività questa non certo gradita alle mogli ma tollerata generalmente dalla morale comune.
Le donne che tradivano, a differenza degli uomini, erano considerate "donnacce" (sia al nord che al sud) mentre nei confronti dell'uomo il tradimento era visto con tolleranza. 
Vedasi film come "I bambini ci guardano" per comprendere la morale dell'epoca. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_bambini_ci_guardano
Le cose sono cambiate con l'avvento del consumismo e del benessere economico, che ha reso necessaria la presenza stabile delle donne nel mercato del lavoro in tutti i settori (quindi anche in spazi promiscui) onde aumentare il reddito familiare per poter incentivare il mercato. 
La diminuzione del peso dei lavori domestici grazie alle macchine fece il resto, unitamente all'influenza del cinema e della televisione, che esportarono modelli da condividere. 
Ancora a inizio anni 50 una donna che guidava la macchina suscitava scandalo nei lettori di Quattroruote.
Identicamente una donna che fumava o aveva comportamenti sessuali disinibiti.
Quando io ero bambino ancora si criticavano le copie che si baciavano in pubblico.
Ora fase sesso in pubblico scambiandosi i partner è diventata un'attività commerciale che riscuote un discreto successo (basta guardare il numero dei biglietti venduti con Groupon di alcuni locali), le mogli escono tranquillamente la sera fuori per i cazzi loro lasciando i mariti a casa e spesso avendo relazioni sessuali esattamente come i loro mariti.
Diciamo che sono saltate tutte le regole e ognuno decide cosa fare della propria vita senza troppi problemi o assunzioni di responsabilità. Meglio? Peggio? Non lo so. E' così e basta.


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il club del cucito colpisce ancorah!


Non siamo tutti uguali.
Ma non fare anche tu come Jim (scusa Jim ) che giudica chi è diverso.
A me per esempio piace molto una relazione trasparente.
Son fatto così.:carneval:


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

...più che altro la rottura di coglioni è essere figli di genitori divorziati.
Se i componenti della coppia non hanno la testa di mantenere dei rapporti tra loro in virtù dell'essere genitori, ti trovi a dover gestire a vita divisioni sulle feste comandate, nuovi partner con cui non è detto ti riesca ad andare d'accordo, fratellastri che hanno posizioni differenti rispetto a te all'interno della famiglia allargata, e alla fine quando i genitori separati invecchiano non hai più neppure la possibilità che si assistano l'uno con l'altro, ti devi dividere tra due che si guardano in cagnesco...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che un tempo i ruoli erano molto più definiti e separati.
> Con la moglie ci facevi i figli, la famiglia, ed era per sempre, una relazione indispensabile anche dal punto di vista sociale ed economico (l'uomo aveva l'obbligo del mantenimento della famiglia, la donna dell'accudimento, il single non godeva di buona reputazione, specie se di sesso femminile, il divorzio non esisteva tra le classe meno abbienti).
> La donna aveva una sua vita indipendente fatta di relazioni con altre donne e con la comunità del paese, dei quartieri, in definitiva era l'anima e la "legge" di quella piccola società, sempre all'interno della sua classe sociale.
> L'uomo aveva il bar dove ritrovarsi in compagnia di altri uomini e il sesso lo andava cercando per divertimento quasie sempre nei casini, attività questa non certo gradita alle mogli ma tollerata generalmente dalla morale comune.
> ...


Contributo interessantissimo. I biglietti dei locali per scambisti su Groupon veramente sono una cosa fantastica. :rotfl:
Pensa la gente che ci trovi. Squallore a gogo.
Questa cosa batte anche i bordelli tedeschi con la formula anticrisi all you can fuck.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti uguali.
> Ma non fare anche tu come Jim (scusa Jim ) che giudica chi è diverso.
> A me per esempio piace molto una relazione trasparente.
> Son fatto così.:carneval:


Ma io mica giudico te


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Contributo interessantissimo. I biglietti dei locali per scambisti su Groupon veramente sono una cosa fantastica. :rotfl:
> Pensa la gente che ci trovi. Squallore a gogo.
> Questa cosa batte anche i bordelli tedeschi con la formula anticrisi all you can fuck.


Sono solo per le coppie.
I singoli pagano uno sproposito.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ...più che altro la rottura di coglioni è essere figli di genitori divorziati.
> Se i componenti della coppia non hanno la testa di mantenere dei rapporti tra loro in virtù dell'essere genitori, ti trovi a dover gestire a vita divisioni sulle feste comandate, nuovi partner con cui non è detto ti riesca ad andare d'accordo, fratellastri che hanno posizioni differenti rispetto a te all'interno della famiglia allargata, e alla fine quando i genitori separati invecchiano non hai più neppure la possibilità che si assistano l'uno con l'altro, ti devi dividere tra due che si guardano in cagnesco...


Sai che in questo le tanto vituperate nuove generazioni sono attrezzatissime? Molto meglio di coloro che per primi hanno dovuto gestire sta roba


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che un tempo i ruoli erano molto più definiti e separati.
> Con la moglie ci facevi i figli, la famiglia, ed era per sempre, una relazione indispensabile anche dal punto di vista sociale ed economico (l'uomo aveva l'obbligo del mantenimento della famiglia, la donna dell'accudimento, il single non godeva di buona reputazione, specie se di sesso femminile, il divorzio non esisteva tra le classe meno abbienti).
> La donna aveva una sua vita indipendente fatta di relazioni con altre donne e con la comunità del paese, dei quartieri, in definitiva era l'anima e la "legge" di quella piccola società, sempre all'interno della sua classe sociale.
> L'uomo aveva il bar dove ritrovarsi in compagnia di altri uomini e il sesso lo andava cercando per divertimento quasie sempre nei casini, attività questa non certo gradita alle mogli ma tollerata generalmente dalla morale comune.
> ...


Ottima analisi. Lo dico da anni quello che hai scritto, ma permettimi di dire che è veramente triste. Era sbagliato prima  ma non lo facevano tutti ed è sbagliatissimo oggi. Siamo talmente nell'era del consumismo che si cambia anche il compagno/a con troppa facilità. Dove ci sta portando tutto questo, lo si vede tutti i giorni. Ora non si ha più voglia di avere un progetto futuro proprio per paura di subire un tradimento.


----------



## patroclo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ottima analisi. Lo dico da anni quello che hai scritto, ma permettimi di dire che è veramente triste. Era sbagliato prima  ma non lo facevano tutti ed è sbagliatissimo oggi. Siamo talmente nell'era del consumismo che si cambia anche il compagno/a con troppa facilità. Dove ci sta portando tutto questo, lo si vede tutti i giorni. Ora non si ha più voglia di avere un progetto futuro proprio per paura di subire un tradimento.


....e già.....si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.......


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....e già.....si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.......


Come sei arrivato a questa conclusione in ciò che ho scritto? Non offenderti, ma la comprensione del testo viene insegnato nei primi anni delle elementari.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ora non si ha più voglia di avere un progetto futuro proprio per paura di subire un tradimento.


Assolutamente in disaccordo.  diciamo che oggi non sei più obbligato ad avere un progetto futuro per forza in termini affettivi perché le opzioni sono moltiplicate. Raccontalo a tutte le donne che oggi sono single è una volta erano zitelle. E magari si fanno un figlio senza ingabbiarsi a vita.
Se non hai progetti per il futuro né in termini affettivi, né in altri termini, che cazzo campi a fare?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Assolutamente in disaccordo.  diciamo che oggi non sei più obbligato ad avere un progetto futuro per forza in termini affettivi perché le opzioni sono moltiplicate. Raccontalo a tutte le donne che oggi sono single è una volta erano zitelle. E magari si fanno un figlio senza ingabbiarsi a vita.
> Se non hai progetti per il futuro né in termini affettivi, né in altri termini, che cazzo campi a fare?


Il matrimonio, la famiglia  ed un progetto in comune ora sono una gabbia? Ecco una delle conseguenze che ci sta portando questa mentalità.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio, la famiglia  ed un progetto in comune ora sono una gabbia? Ecco una delle conseguenze che ci sta portando questa mentalità.


Complimenti per l'elasticità mentale. Io ho detto esattamente che un progetto di vita, non deve necessariamente includere o essere circoscritto nel matrimonio, o nella coppia monogamica. 


Mat78 ha detto:


> Non offenderti, ma la comprensione del testo viene insegnatA nei primi anni delle elementari.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Complimenti per l'elasticità mentale. Io ho detto esattamente che un progetto di vita, non deve necessariamente includere o essere circoscritto nel matrimonio, o nella coppia monogamica.


Vedo che hai aggiunto una mia critica solo per farti il figo su un qualcosa che si sta discutendo ed è fuori luogo (e si hai fatto una magra figura ).  Io ho scritto che questa tua mentalità elastica sta portando alla distruzione di un qualcosa di meraviglioso e cioè la famiglia. Tu sei contento così?  Buon per te sei libero di pensarla come vuoi ma smettila ti dire agli altri che la pensano in maniera diversa che siamo dei coglioni.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> ..... ma smettila ti dire agli altri che la pensano in maniera diversa che siamo dei coglioni.


........


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vedo che hai aggiunto una mia critica solo per farti il figo su un qualcosa che si sta discutendo ed è fuori luogo (e si hai fatto una magra figura ).  Io ho scritto che questa tua mentalità elastica sta portando alla distruzione di un qualcosa di meraviglioso e cioè la famiglia. Tu sei contento così?  Buon per te sei libero di pensarla come vuoi ma smettila ti dire agli altri che la pensano in maniera diversa che siamo dei coglioni.


Nessuno fa il figo, adesso con santa pazienza ti riporto con calma alla realtà. Siamo su un forum, su cui opinioni diverse si confrontano, nulla di male se chiunque la pensa come vuole. Altrettanto nulla di male se io penso al tuo sistema di valori come un qualcosa che per me semplicemente non vale.
Il problema, nasce quando in un confronto uno ad uno, uno degli interlocutori comincia parlare dei danni che la mentalità dell'altro potrebbe portare ad un sistema generale.
Anche e soprattutto perché dubito che un utente da forum possa influire sulla mentalità del mondo, tipo farfalla che scatena un uragano.
Quindi normale che uno tenti di ripulire il campo del discorso da moniti sulla fine del mondo.
Detto questo, mi pare abbastanza ovvio che la tua opinione abbia la stessa dignità della mia. Se poi non sei in grado di confrontarti su un discorso di parità, perché non riesci a sostenere le tue opinioni se non aggrappandoti alle tautologie per altro assolutamente autocertificate, mica te l'ha chiesto nessuno di dire la tua...
Purtroppo (per te) il bello del forum è esattamente questo. Si combatte sempre ad armi pari.
 spero di non aver fatto un discorso troppo complesso comunque un altro dei grandi bonus del forum e che puoi pensare  e rileggerti le risposte prima di scriverle


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti uguali.
> Ma non fare anche tu come Jim (scusa Jim ) che giudica chi è diverso.
> A me per esempio piace molto una relazione trasparente.
> Son fatto così.:carneval:


Non credo di giudicare chi è diverso, credo di aver scritto più volte che ognuno può fare un pò quel che gli pare e non sarò certo io (che peraltro non ho nessuna autorevolezza per farlo) a giudicare.
Dicevo semplicemente che, al di là di come uno si sente (c'è chi ha più volte scritto che si sente benissimo in certe situazioni, e buon per lui) a mio umilissimo parere non ci si può sentire 'moralmente' a posto, se tramite la 'morale' intendiamo distinguere ciò che è giusto da ciò che è sbagliato.
La 'morale' (chè di quello si discettava, e non l'ho tirata fuori io) non è qualcosa che possiamo utilizzare a nostro piacimento e come più ci conviene (la conseguenza è quella di cadere nel relativismo più assoluto, che può andar bene ma fino ad un certo punto) ma la moralità di un'azione credo debba essere riconducibile a quel momento nel quale un soggetto dovrebbe chiedersi se quanto compie (o sta per compiere, o ha in mente di compiere) la si potrebbe ritenere apprezzabile quando dovesse verificarsi per una legge di natura.
"_Ad esempio: ti stai chiedendo se sarebbe moralmente accettabile la  tua scelta di dire il falso? Prova ad immaginare che cosa succederebbe  se tutte le persone, a prescindere dalla loro volontà, fossero costrette  dalla natura a mentire, proprio come sono costrette a respirare, o ad  invecchiare, o a muoversi su due gambe e non volando; come sarebbe la  vita in un mondo così? Proprio come appare chiaramente che sarebbe  impossibile vivere in un mondo così (in cui le persone fossero costrette  a mentire da una legge di natura), allo stesso modo appare chiaramente  che la scelta da te presa in considerazione (cioè di mentire in questa  determinata circostanza) non è riconducibile all'imperativo categorico  del bene morale, e quindi non è moralmente accettabile".
_


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuno fa il figo, adesso con santa pazienza ti riporto con calma alla realtà. Siamo su un forum, su cui opinioni diverse si confrontano, nulla di male se chiunque la pensa come vuole. Altrettanto nulla di male se io penso al tuo sistema di valori come un qualcosa che per me semplicemente non vale.
> Il problema, nasce quando in un confronto uno ad uno, uno degli interlocutori comincia parlare dei danni che la mentalità dell'altro potrebbe portare ad un sistema generale.
> Anche e soprattutto perché dubito che un utente da forum possa influire sulla mentalità del mondo, tipo farfalla che scatena un uragano.
> Quindi normale che uno tenti di ripulire il campo del discorso da moniti sulla fine del mondo.
> ...


Sono convinto anche io che il forum sia il posto ideale per confrontarsi. È la seconda volta che mi accusi di voler imporre le mie idee ( non ho ne l'intenzione ne la tua supponenza), se rileggi tutto quello che hai scritto, sei tu che vuoi imporre il tuo pensiero e continui a descriverlo come il più corretto e giusto, forse per giustificare e giustificarti per i tuoi tradianti e sentirti pulito. Idee tue, ed è giusto che le esponi,ma accetta anche le mie. 
Spero anche io di non aver fatto un discorso troppo prolisso e complesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Prova ad immaginare che cosa succederebbe  se tutte le persone


Il problema sta nel fatto che tu ritieni la morale come qualcosa di oggettivo, mentre secondo me è qualcosa di totalmente afferente la sfera interiore dell'individuo.
Per la sfera sociale grazie a Dio ci sta la legge.
Invece se parliamo di coscienza, ognuno fa i conti con la sua.
Se io dico che le mie azioni sono coerenti con il mio modo di essere non avrò sensi di colpa, se le mie azioni non sono coerenti con il mio modo di essere avrò i sensi di colpa oppure le frustrazioni.
Sta tutto lì
Non è possibile che tu non ti senta in colpa, sì. È possibilissimo. Non mi sento in colpa e ci sto benissimo. Se tu ti senti in colpa o ti sei sentito in colpa per una certa condotta, evidentemente era quella condotta che non faceva scopa col tuo modo di essere. E avresti dovuto evitare.
Non si tratta di giudicare, tutti giudichiamo. Si tratta del fatto che secondo me tu lo fai su presupposti sbagliati. ed essendo fatti su presupposti sbagliati, va da sé che i tuoi giudizi per me sono irricevibili.
E questo smonta parecchio il senso del confronto qui sopra.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono convinto anche io che il forum sia il posto ideale per confrontarsi. È la seconda volta che mi accusi di voler imporre le mie idee ( non ho ne l'intenzione ne la tua supponenza), se rileggi tutto quello che hai scritto, sei tu che vuoi imporre il tuo pensiero e continui a descriverlo come il più corretto e giusto, forse per giustificare e giustificarti per i tuoi tradianti e sentirti pulito. Idee tue, ed è giusto che le esponi,ma accetta anche le mie.
> Spero anche io di non aver fatto un discorso troppo prolisso e complesso.


Io le tue idee le accetto senza problemi. Tanto più che non mi spostano un cazzo in termini di rapporto con me stesso. Quello che non accetto è il dato sociologico della mia pericolosità sociale, visto e considerato che una papera sul forum non è che sia socialmente così pericolosa. Certo, se i miei discorsi riescono ad entrare in testa a qualcuno e gli fanno aprire gli occhi son contento, ma non si tratta di prosopopea, si tratta semplicemente del fatto che di gente con cui confrontarmi che non la pensa come me ne ho già quanta ne voglio.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel fatto che tu ritieni la morale come qualcosa di oggettivo, mentre secondo me è qualcosa di totalmente afferente la sfera interiore dell'individuo.


Non lo ritengo io (che non sono un cazzo di nessuno), nè tantomeno si può ritenere - IN ASSOLUTO - che la morale sia qualcosa di totalmente afferente la sfera individuale, poichè secondo questo modo di pensare tutto è relativo poichè tutto - il bene e il male - è riconducibile alla sfera privata e alla sensibilità dell'individuo.
Secondo questo modo di pensare un criminale come Karadzic (e la sua condotta) potrebbero essere moralmente non riprovevoli (vai a vedere che in cuor suo lo sterminio era cosa buona e giusta).
Quindi, NO.
No da un punto di vista 'morale', almeno.
Se poi mi parli di coscienza allora ognuno ha la sua, e se in certi casi la coscienza tace non è un estraneo che può permettersi di pensare di allertarla.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non lo ritengo io (che non sono un cazzo di nessuno), nè tantomeno si può ritenere - IN ASSOLUTO - che la morale sia qualcosa di totalmente afferente la sfera individuale, poichè secondo questo modo di pensare tutto è relativo poichè tutto - il bene e il male - è riconducibile alla sfera privata e alla sensibilità dell'individuo.
> Secondo questo modo di pensare un criminale come Karadzic (e la sua condotta) potrebbero essere moralmente non riprovevoli (vai a vedere che in cuor suo lo sterminio era cosa buona e giusta).
> Quindi, NO.
> No da un punto di vista 'morale', almeno.
> Se poi mi parli di coscienza allora ognuno ha la sua, e se in certi casi la coscienza tace non è un estraneo che può permettersi di pensare di allertarla.


Ripeto, la legge fuori, la morale (o coscienza è la stessa cosa) dentro. non appicco il fuoco ad un pedofilo perché si fa le fantasie sui bambini, anche se mi fa schifo a livello viscerale (giudizio morale). Do fuoco ad un pedofilo nel momento in cui sfiora un bambino. É tutta un'altra partita


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io le tue idee le accetto senza problemi. Tanto più che non mi spostano un cazzo in termini di rapporto con me stesso. Quello che non accetto è il dato sociologico della mia pericolosità sociale, visto e considerato che una papera sul forum non è che sia socialmente così pericolosa. Certo, se i miei discorsi riescono ad entrare in testa a qualcuno e gli fanno aprire gli occhi son contento, ma non si tratta di prosopopea, si tratta semplicemente del fatto che di gente con cui confrontarmi che non la pensa come me ne ho già quanta ne voglio.


Quindi ammetti che ti piacerebbe che il tuo discorso possa aprire gli occhi ad altre persone. Ora giro a te stesso questa tua affermazione, sperando che le mie idee possano aprire i tuoi di occhi. Non ti ho mai accusato che tu sia pericoloso o che lo siano le tue idee, ma ora rispondi sinceramente. Stai guardando effettivamente il mondo che ti circonda? Parlo di affettività e voglia di un progetto condiviso e duraturo. Non noti nulla di sbagliato?


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel fatto che tu ritieni la morale come qualcosa di oggettivo, mentre secondo me è qualcosa di totalmente afferente la sfera interiore dell'individuo.
> Per la sfera sociale grazie a Dio ci sta la legge.
> Invece se parliamo di coscienza, ognuno fa i conti con la sua.
> *Se io dico che le mie azioni sono coerenti con il mio modo di essere non avrò sensi di colpa, se le mie azioni non sono coerenti con il mio modo di essere avrò i sensi di colpa oppure le frustrazioni.*
> ...


Neretto: sì.


----------



## patroclo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Come sei arrivato a questa conclusione in ciò che ho scritto? Non offenderti, ma la comprensione del testo viene insegnato nei primi anni delle elementari.


.....se non volevi offendermi potevi tralasciare il commento....

...e comunque mi sembra sbagliato pensare che l'evoluzione dei rapporti interpersonali si sia ridotta ad un uso consumistico delle persone. Hai avuto delle brutte esperienze ( come moltissimi) ma ho sembre l'impressione che leggi tutto con lo stesso paio d'occhiali....


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi ammetti che ti piacerebbe che il tuo discorso possa aprire gli occhi ad altre persone. Ora giro a te stesso questa tua affermazione, sperando che le mie idee possano aprire i tuoi di occhi. Non ti ho mai accusato che tu sia pericoloso o che lo siano le tue idee, ma ora rispondi sinceramente. Stai guardando effettivamente il mondo che ti circonda? Parlo di affettività e voglia di un progetto condiviso e duraturo. Non noti nulla di sbagliato?


Fai prima ad accettare che c'è gente che la vede diversamente da te (e che non scherza) e fa cose che tu non riusciresti a fare con la medesima freddezza o serenità.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....se non volevi offendermi potevi tralasciare il commento....
> 
> ...e comunque mi sembra sbagliato pensare che l'evoluzione dei rapporti interpersonali si sia ridotta ad un uso consumistico delle persone. Hai avuto delle brutte esperienze ( come moltissimi) ma ho sembre l'impressione che leggi tutto con lo stesso paio d'occhiali....


Perdonami, ma tendo a perdere la ragione quando mi si mettono in bocca parole che non ho detto e si ho perso il disincanto ed anche in questo caso, vado a snaturare tutto ed arrivare al nocciolo della questione. Per me esiste il nero ed il bianco le sfumature le lascio a chi vuole analizzare e giustificare un tradimento o un eventuale ricomposizione della coppia.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Fai prima ad accettare che c'è gente che la vede diversamente da te (e che non scherza) e fa cose che tu non riusciresti a fare con la medesima freddezza o serenità.


Veramente dovresti scriverenza queste parole ad Arcistufo. Credo che hai sbagliato il quote. Io accetto le idee di tutti e non mi prodigo a far aprire gli occhi a nessuno, anche perché io stesso sono nessuno.


----------



## Dina74 (18 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però ti vedo un po' incazzato. Quindi presumo sia una crociata dei cornuti contro i traditori.


io penso che siamo tutti potenzialmente cornuti...tu non puoi sapere se lo sei o no.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Stai guardando effettivamente il mondo che ti circonda? Parlo di affettività e voglia di un progetto condiviso e duraturo. Non noti nulla di sbagliato?


No. Anzi, mai stato così convinto di essere nel giusto. Probabilmente mi sento invincibile perché sono una persona profondamente amata. Chettedevodí?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Settembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> io penso che siamo tutti potenzialmente cornuti...tu non puoi sapere se lo sei o no.


Parla per te


----------



## Dina74 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io le tue idee le accetto senza problemi. Tanto più che non mi spostano un cazzo in termini di rapporto con me stesso. Quello che non accetto è il dato sociologico della mia pericolosità sociale, visto e considerato che una papera sul forum non è che sia socialmente così pericolosa. Certo, se i miei discorsi riescono ad entrare in testa a qualcuno e gli fanno aprire gli occhi son contento, ma non si tratta di prosopopea, si tratta semplicemente del fatto che di gente con cui confrontarmi che non la pensa come me ne ho già quanta ne voglio.


Ciao Arcistufo, mi interessa molto il tuo punto di vista. Se la tua compagna anche non sapendo i dettagli dei tuoi tradimenti, capisse di che pasta sei fatto e ti chiedesse semplicemente di mostrarle come sei e possibilmente di non mentirle ma di renderla consapevole, tu cosa faresti?
Grazie


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma tendo a perdere la ragione quando mi si mettono in bocca parole che non ho detto e si ho perso il disincanto ed anche in questo caso, vado a snaturare tutto ed arrivare al nocciolo della questione. Per me esiste il nero ed il bianco le sfumature le lascio a chi vuole analizzare e giustificare un tradimento o un eventuale ricomposizione della coppia.


E allora datte 'na calmata.
Che quelli che vedono in bianco e nero stringi stringi sono quelli che fanno i danni più grossi a sé e agli altri.


Mat78 ha detto:


> Veramente dovresti scriverenza queste parole ad Arcistufo. Credo che hai sbagliato il quote. Io accetto le idee di tutti e non mi prodigo a far aprire gli occhi a nessuno, anche perché io stesso sono nessuno.


 ecco, se tu hai problemi di autostima non li accollare a chi sta bene con se stesso, che chi più chi meno un rapporto sereno con se stessi nessuno di noi ce l'ha avuto gratis. Poi sul fatto che accetti l'idea è di tutti se permetti ho delle riserve grosse come autobus


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Anzi, mai stato così convinto di essere nel giusto. Probabilmente mi sento invincibile perché sono una persona profondamente amata. Chettedevodí?


Quindi è giusto fare del male alle persone che ti amano con i tuoi tradimenti.


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Veramente dovresti scriverenza queste parole ad Arcistufo. Credo che hai sbagliato il quote. Io accetto le idee di tutti e non mi prodigo a far aprire gli occhi a nessuno, anche perché io stesso sono nessuno.


Ho quotato bene, se hai un'idea tua non è necessario che venga avallata. Al limite raccogli le approvazioni o disapprovazioni per valutare una "rivisitazione" dell'idea stessa che spesso col tempo è destinata a cambiare.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Parla per te


Sei single? :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Settembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Ciao Arcistufo, mi interessa molto il tuo punto di vista. Se la tua compagna anche non sapendo i dettagli dei tuoi tradimenti, capisse di che pasta sei fatto e ti chiedesse semplicemente di mostrarle come sei e possibilmente di non mentirle ma di renderla consapevole, tu cosa faresti?
> Grazie


Sempre "se".......quando sarà, sara' diverso da tutto quello che si può dire, dai....


----------



## Dina74 (18 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Parla per te


ahahahaha eh lo so...ma come tua moglie è completamente ignara,,,anche tu potresti esserlo .

Io sinceramente non lo so se lo sono e lo sono stata, probabilmente si.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora datte 'na calmata.
> Che quelli che vedono in bianco e nero stringi stringi sono quelli che fanno i danni più grossi a sé e agli altri.
> 
> 
> ecco, se tu hai problemi di autostima non li accollare a chi sta bene con se stesso, che chi più chi meno un rapporto sereno con se stessi nessuno di noi ce l'ha avuto gratis. Poi sul fatto che accetti l'idea è di tutti se permetti ho delle riserve grosse come autobus


Vedo che ho colpito nel segno con queste tue risposte. Accusi gli altri per le loro idee quando il vero integralista sei tu. Ti ripeto, che sono contento per te e fidati che sono calmissimo . Noto che un questo forum si cerca solo le persone che ci dicono che siamo bravissimi e stiamo facendo la cosa giusta, ma appena si ha una opinione diversa, si viene accusati di non accettare le idee degli altri o addirittura di volerle cambiare.


----------



## Dina74 (18 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sempre "se".......quando sarà, sara' diverso da tutto quello che si può dire, dai....


si certo chiedevo solo una ipotesi....


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> ahahahaha eh lo so...ma come tua moglie è completamente ignara,,,anche tu potresti esserlo .
> 
> Io sinceramente non lo so se lo sono e lo sono stata, probabilmente si.


Ti fasci la testa?
Ti porti avanti col lavoro?
Che ci fai qui?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Ciao Arcistufo, mi interessa molto il tuo punto di vista. Se la tua compagna *anche non sapendo i dettagli dei tuoi tradimenti, capisse di che pasta sei fatto* e ti chiedesse semplicemente di mostrarle come sei e possibilmente di non mentirle ma di renderla consapevole, tu cosa faresti?
> Grazie


Espressione che non ha senso. O ti beccano o non ti beccano. Ti fai beccare o non ti fai beccare. Sta cosa dell'illuminazione non esiste.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ho quotato bene, se hai un'idea tua non è necessario che venga avallata. Al limite raccogli le approvazioni o disapprovazioni per valutare una "rivisitazione" dell'idea stessa che spesso col tempo è destinata a cambiare.


E chi nega tutto questo? Io non cerco l'approvazione di nessuno. Cerco solo un confronto. So (come ho già scritto in altre discussioni) che sono troppo diretto e "cattivo" verso chi tradisce e questo porta a non essere simpatico, ma in fin dei conti si gran cazzi


----------



## Dina74 (18 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ti fasci la testa?
> Ti porti avanti col lavoro?
> Che ci fai qui?


Ciao Jon, vi leggo da molti anni.

Quando ho iniziato a seguire il forum ero single e avevo una semistoria con un ragazzo fidanzato. essendo la prima volta che mi capitava cercavo di capire come funzionavano certi meccanismi. Poi la storia è finita ma mi sono affezionata ai personaggi del forum e ho continuato a leggere. Ora ho una relazione stabile e sto bene ma come dici tu...meglio portarsi avanti


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vedo che ho colpito nel segno con queste tue risposte. Accusi gli altri per le loro idee quando il vero integralista sei tu. Ti ripeto, che sono contento per te e fidati che sono calmissimo . Noto che un questo forum si cerca solo le persone che ci dicono che siamo bravissimi e stiamo facendo la cosa giusta, ma appena si ha una opinione diversa, si viene accusati di non accettare le idee degli altri o addirittura di volerle cambiare.


Vi prego aiutatelo. Riprovo a spiegarti il discorso con santa pazienza visto e considerato che continui a spostare fuori fuoco la questione.
Tu hai un tuo sistema morale interno, io ho il mio. Qui si stava discutendo di tutt'altro. Cioè si stava discutendo se la morale "comune" abbia un senso come regola generale oppure ognuno il suo piccolo mondo interiore se lo amministra come vuole.
Da presupposti diversi nascono conseguenze diverse, poi arrivi te, spiaccichi due frasi fatte e pretendi che tutti stiano a seguire, pure se hai portato da un'altra parte, che peraltro interessa solo te, il discorso.
Nessuno ti accusa per le tue idee.
Magari uno può giudicarti poco accorto perché non hai capito un cazzo il tema del discorso, e sei entrato a sproposito, ma mica é un crimine


----------



## Dina74 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Espressione che non ha senso. O ti beccano o non ti beccano. Ti fai beccare o non ti fai beccare. Sta cosa dell'illuminazione non esiste.


Ok ...penso che mi hai risposto  thanks


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi è giusto fare del male alle persone che ti amano con i tuoi tradimenti.


Questa me l'ero persa. Di nuovo un punto di vista sbagliato. Non faccio male a nessuno ESATTAMENTE perché ho deciso di gestire le cose in conformità al mio mondo interiore. Avessi fatto diversamente, sarebbero stati tutti peggio, o nel migliore dei casi nella medesima situazione in cui si trovano ora.


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Ciao Jon, vi leggo da molti anni.
> 
> Quando ho iniziato a seguire il forum ero single e avevo una semistoria con un ragazzo fidanzato. essendo la prima volta che mi capitava cercavo di capire come funzionavano certi meccanismi. Poi la storia è finita ma mi sono affezionata ai personaggi del forum e ho continuato a leggere. Ora ho una relazione stabile e sto bene ma come dici tu...meglio portarsi avanti


Ciao, benvenuta. Dal mio punto di vista questa è una materia alla quale meno ci pensi e meglio è....però, diciamo, un minimo di esperienza non guasta.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Ok ...penso che mi hai risposto  thanks


Figurati


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vi prego aiutatelo. Riprovo a spiegarti il discorso con santa pazienza visto e considerato che continui a spostare fuori fuoco la questione.
> Tu hai un tuo sistema morale interno, io ho il mio. Qui si stava discutendo di tutt'altro. Cioè si stava discutendo se la morale "comune" abbia un senso come regola generale oppure ognuno il suo piccolo mondo interiore se lo amministra come vuole.
> Da presupposti diversi nascono conseguenze diverse, poi arrivi te, spiaccichi due frasi fatte e pretendi che tutti stiano a seguire, pure se hai portato da un'altra parte, che peraltro interessa solo te, il discorso.
> Nessuno ti accusa per le tue idee.
> Magari uno può giudicarti poco accorto perché non hai capito un cazzo il tema del discorso, e sei entrato a sproposito, ma mica é un crimine


Sono entrato quotando un discorso di Danny che trovo condivisibile, ovviamente leggendo tutta la discussione. Visto che non capisco un cazzo ti auguro buona vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono entrato quotando un discorso di Danny che trovo condivisibile, ovviamente leggendo tutta la discussione. Visto che non capisco un cazzo ti auguro buona vita.


regà, abbiamo un altro Trilobita. Senti, na domanda: ma ti piace il cazzo?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> regà, abbiamo un altro Trilobita. Senti, na domanda: ma ti piace il cazzo?


Sai che mi stavo facendo la stessa domanda nei tuoi confronti? Mi sembri una checca isterica se non si condivide quanto scrivi. Ascolta te lo dico sinceramente, vivi come vuoi e come pensi, ma almeno non fare del male a chi ti sta vicino o si fida di te. Stammi bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sai che mi stavo facendo la stessa domanda nei tuoi confronti? Mi sembri una checca isterica se non si condivide quanto scrivi. Ascolta te lo dico sinceramente, vivi come vuoi e come pensi, ma almeno non fare del male a chi ti sta vicino o si fida di te. Stammi bene.


io sto benissimo, tu occhio che a vedere in bianco e nero coi semafori è un casino. comunque non mi hai risposto, dai su: ti piace il cazzo?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io sto benissimo, tu occhio che a vedere in bianco e nero coi semafori è un casino. comunque non mi hai risposto, dai su: ti piace il cazzo?


Stai facendo veramente una magra figura. Non spreco altro tempo con una persona come te.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Stai facendo veramente una magra figura. Non spreco altro tempo con una persona come te.


Ahia...  terza volta di fila che eviti la domanda. Mi sa che ci ho colto nel segno (cit.) :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ahia...  terza volta di fila che eviti la domanda. Mi sa che ci ho colto nel segno (cit.) :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Hai ragione ti lascio con questo tarlo. Dai bambino ora rimetti i giochi al loro posto e vai a nanna. Ora basta veramente.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai ragione ti lascio con questo tarlo. Dai bambino ora rimetti i giochi al loro posto e vai a nanna. Ora basta veramente.


E 4. Praticamente una certezza :rotfl:
Guarda che mica c'è niente di male a provare attrazione per chi ha più peli di te.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> comunque non mi hai risposto, dai su: ti piace il cazzo?


Quando parlavo di bulletto da tastiera che si fa forte dell'anonimato per schernire un altro utente mi riferivo proprio a questo modo di fare.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quando parlavo di bulletto da tastiera che si fa forte dell'anonimato per schernire un altro utente mi riferivo proprio a questo modo di fare.


Assolutamente voluto. Se vuoi parlare di concetti ti do tutto lo spazio del mondo, se fai la checca isterica con me campi male.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Assolutamente voluto. Se vuoi parlare di concetti ti do tutto lo spazio del mondo, se fai la checca isterica con me campi male.


Eheh...il problema è che tu stuzzichi mica male, e hai un fare sempre decisamente 'antagonista', altrettanto spesso irridente che certo non aiuta un confronto sereno.
In disparte, ovviamente, il merito delle questioni.
Credo di averti chiesto "l'amicizia" qui sul forum che eri arrivato da poco, mi piaceva il tuo modo di argomentare e il tuo essere libero da paraocchi e l'essere 'fuori schema' il giusto, senza fanfaronate autocompiaciute.
'Utente EGORIFERITO' la dice lunga, ecco...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eheh...il problema è che tu stuzzichi mica male, e hai un fare sempre decisamente 'antagonista', altrettanto spesso irridente che certo non aiuta un confronto sereno.
> In disparte, ovviamente, il merito delle questioni.
> Credo di averti chiesto "l'amicizia" qui sul forum che eri arrivato da poco, mi piaceva il tuo modo di argomentare e il tuo essere libero da paraocchi e l'essere 'fuori schema' il giusto, senza fanfaronate autocompiaciute.
> 'Utente EGORIFERITO' la dice lunga, ecco...


ma scusa, mi sono mai venduto diversamente?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma scusa, mi sono mai venduto diversamente?


Probabilmente no.
Ma o ero io a leggerti diversamente o è che il troppo storpia, a volte.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Probabilmente no.
> Ma o ero io a leggerti diversamente o è che il troppo storpia, a volte.


vabbè, gli innamoramenti passano. fatti forza. è colpa del destino.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ottima analisi. Lo dico da anni quello che hai scritto, ma permettimi di dire che è veramente triste. Era sbagliato prima  ma non lo facevano tutti ed è sbagliatissimo oggi. Siamo talmente nell'era del consumismo che si cambia anche il compagno/a con troppa facilità. Dove ci sta portando tutto questo, lo si vede tutti i giorni. Ora non si ha più voglia di avere un progetto futuro proprio per paura di subire un tradimento.





ermik ha detto:


> .....se non volevi offendermi potevi tralasciare il commento....
> 
> ...e comunque mi sembra sbagliato pensare che l'evoluzione dei rapporti interpersonali si sia ridotta ad un uso consumistico delle persone. Hai avuto delle brutte esperienze ( come moltissimi) ma ho sembre l'impressione che leggi tutto con lo stesso paio d'occhiali....



Le persone sono sempre uguali.
Non siamo probabilmente molto diversi da quello che eravamo nel medioevo o ai tempi dell'Impero Romano o durante il Rinascimento.
Quello che cambia attorno a noi sono i valori di riferimento delle comunità e delle società.
D'altronde, la stessa produttività alimentare non richiede ora più il 90% di manodopera addetta alla produzione agricola come era necessario prima della rivoluzione industriale.
Ora le persone possono fare "altro".
Per questo oggi le persone si rivelano più di un tempo, perché sono più libere di farlo, hanno meno vincoli economici, culturali, comunitari... e questo trasforma i rapporti tra gli individui.
La differenza tra zitelle e single è infatti illuminante.
La zitella era il prodotto di una società con vincoli potenti, in cui lo sconfinamento da un ruolo predefinito poteva anche risultare devastante, in tutti i casi godeva sempre di una collocazione ai margini della società.
D'altronde le risorse scarse imponevano necessità contingenti.
Oggi le risorse sono abbondanti e questo è stato necessario per garantire la libertà di cui godiamo.
La single è la conseguenza di tutto questo.
Sicuramente coccolata dal mondo consumistico in cui viviamo, ha una libertà che era sconosciuta alle sue antenate.
Il che non è affatto negativo per il singolo soggetto.
Al limite le spinte individualiste consentite oggi possono essere un limite per la resistenza delle società, che si trovano a fare i conti con la necessità di accrescere sempre le risorse disponibili per creare stabilità.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone sono sempre uguali.
> Non siamo probabilmente molto diversi da quello che eravamo nel medioevo o ai tempi dell'Impero Romano o durante il Rinascimento.
> Quello che cambia attorno a noi sono i valori di riferimento delle comunità e delle società.
> D'altronde, la stessa produttività alimentare non richiede ora più il 90% di manodopera addetta alla produzione agricola come era necessario prima della rivoluzione industriale.
> ...


Non ho altro da aggiungere. Concordo.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ripeto, la legge fuori, la morale (o coscienza è la stessa cosa) dentro. non appicco il fuoco ad un pedofilo perché si fa le fantasie sui bambini, anche se mi fa schifo a livello viscerale (giudizio morale). Do fuoco ad un pedofilo nel momento in cui sfiora un bambino. É tutta un'altra partita


E' tutta un'altra partita fino a quando la legge non entra in conflitto non componibile con la tua coscienza: perchè nel diritto positivo si può iscrivere quel che si vuole, anche che va bene scoparsi i bambini, o ucciderli. Nel diritto positivo si riflette, certo con molte mediazioni, la cultura di una civiltà, e la cultura è una manifestazione visibile delle coscienze individuali, che con esse sta in rapporto biunivoco (ne viene formata e contribuisce a formarle). 
Quando dici che non ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci fai un rilievo psicologico, non dai un giudizio etico sul tradimento (è bene/male l'atto di tradire); dici che il tradimento non confligge con la tua morale personale, e che dunque per te tradire non è egodistonico (ci dormi tranquillamente la notte, non ti viene la gastrite, etc.). Il che è senz'altro possibile. Siccome però il tradimento confligge con la morale personale di molti altri, e in generale la scoperta di essere traditi è dolorosa e foriera di spiacevoli conseguenze, l'importante è non farsi scoprire.
In chi dice "io non provo nessun rimorso a fare la cosa x, ma visto che altri non la pensano come me, l'importante è non farsi beccare" la contraddizione sorge quando la cosa x, tipo scoparsi i bambini o ucciderli, ti fa orrore. (Esistono veramente le persone che non provano alcun rimorso a fare cose orrende: vengono classificati come psicopatici, ma non so se la classificazione sia valida, c'è da discuterne a lungo). Diventa poi enorme, il problema, quando la cosa x orrenda viene ritenuta accettabile dalla cultura o dall'ideologia prevalenti, e viene iscritta nel diritto positivo: per esempio, "è permesso scoparsi i bambini" (con le debite qualificazioni, tipo se consenzienti, o se te li sposi, etc.)
Le morali personali antinomiche (tipo "tradire è bene", o, su cosa ben più grave, "è bene scoparsi/uccidere i bambini") funzionano fino a quando si configurano come eccezione alla regola generale che dice il contrario ("tradire-scoparsi/uccidere i bambini è male"), in un certo senso la parassitano e la confermano. Se la la regola generale, cioè l'etica pubblica ed eventualmente anche il diritto positivo che la cristallizza, si allineano alla morale personale antinomica ("è bene tradire, scopare/uccidere i bambini, etc.") si verifica quel che accade in uno stadio affollato dove si vede male la partita: se uno si alza in piedi vede meglio, se si alzano in piedi tutti nessuno vede meglio, anzi. 
A proposito del tradire, noto di passaggio che nel diritto positivo almeno italiano (non so negli altri paesi occidentali), se non sbaglio il tradimento del coniuge non viene più definito come infrazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' tutta un'altra partita fino a quando la legge non entra in conflitto non componibile con la tua coscienza: perchè nel diritto positivo si può iscrivere quel che si vuole, anche che va bene scoparsi i bambini, o ucciderli. Nel diritto positivo si riflette, certo con molte mediazioni, la cultura di una civiltà, e la cultura è una manifestazione visibile delle coscienze individuali, che con esse sta in rapporto biunivoco (ne viene formata e contribuisce a formarle).


ehm, no. non proprio.
Nel diritto positivo si  _negozia _ e si _decide _la cultura di una civilità, su b asi almeno in teoria trasparenti e con certe garanzie. Da pseudogiurista ti posso dire che uno dei maggiori fattori di disfunzionalità del sistema giuridico italiano è una certa mancanza di "laicità" nell'approccio ai diritti (guarda che cazzo è successo con le unioni civili). Comunque uno dei miei maestri all'uni diceva che il diritto è la massima espressione della mediocrità umana, perchè i buoni non ne hanno bisogno e i cattivi non ne hanno paura. Mentre la morale è lo specchio deformante che dice che la terra è piatta e le streghe vanno bruciate. o le adultere lapidate. Che, se senti certi sveglioni che passano da ste parti, sembra quasi roba attuale.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ehm, no. non proprio.
> Nel diritto positivo si  _negozia _ e si _decide _la cultura di una civilità, su b asi almeno in teoria trasparenti e con certe garanzie. Da pseudogiurista ti posso dire che uno dei maggiori fattori di disfunzionalità del sistema giuridico italiano è una certa mancanza di "laicità" nell'approccio ai diritti (guarda che cazzo è successo con le unioni civili). Comunque *uno dei miei maestri all'uni diceva che il diritto è la massima espressione della mediocrità umana, perchè i buoni non ne hanno bisogno e i cattivi non ne hanno paura.* Mentre la morale è lo specchio deformante che dice che la terra è piatta e le streghe vanno bruciate. o le adultere lapidate. Che, se senti certi sveglioni che passano da ste parti, sembra quasi roba attuale.


Bella battuta, simpatico il tuo professore. Io non sono neanche pseudogiurista, ma se non ricordo male non tutti i giuristi la pensano come il tuo simpatico maestro, per esempio Santi Romano non la pensava così, v. http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia...-italiano-alla-storia-del-Pensiero:-Diritto)/

La morale (personale) e l'etica (pubblica) possono anche dire che la terra è piatta e le streghe vanno bruciate (quest'ultima cosa la pensava Jean Bodin, uno dei più grandi filosofi del diritto mai esistiti) ma non se ne può fare a meno, perchè le norme non sono determinabili in base a certezze (a 100° a livello del mare l'acqua bolle) o esattezze (2+2=4), e senza norme non esistono società umane nè esseri umani, per lo meno del modello sinora in produzione. La fondazione delle norme è un problema filosofico difficilissimo che mi guardo bene dall'affrontare perchè non sono all'altezza di una discussione seria.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Bella battuta, simpatico il tuo professore. Io non sono neanche pseudogiurista, ma se non ricordo male non tutti i giuristi la pensano come il tuo simpatico maestro, per esempio Santi Romano non la pensava così, v. http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia...-italiano-alla-storia-del-Pensiero:-Diritto)/
> 
> La morale (personale) e l'etica (pubblica) possono anche dire che la terra è piatta e le streghe vanno bruciate (quest'ultima cosa la pensava Jean Bodin, uno dei più grandi filosofi del diritto mai esistiti) ma non se ne può fare a meno, perchè le norme non sono determinabili in base a certezze (a 100° a livello del mare l'acqua bolle) o esattezze (2+2=4), e senza norme non esistono società umane nè esseri umani, per lo meno del modello sinora in produzione. La fondazione delle norme è un problema filosofico difficilissimo che mi guardo bene dall'affrontare perchè non sono all'altezza di una discussione seria.


 non sono attrezzato per affrontare una discussione filosofica da un punto di vista filosofico. Al massimo posso parlare di me e di come posso avere strutturato in termini di sistema coerente il casino ribollente in cui mi rotolo. Resta il fatto che per la popolazione generale la differenza tra morale ed etica è estremamente labile, ed il dogmatismo non aiuta.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' tutta un'altra partita fino a quando la legge non entra in conflitto non componibile con la tua coscienza: perchè nel diritto positivo si può iscrivere quel che si vuole, anche che va bene scoparsi i bambini, o ucciderli. Nel diritto positivo si riflette, certo con molte mediazioni, la cultura di una civiltà, e la cultura è una manifestazione visibile delle coscienze individuali, che con esse sta in rapporto biunivoco (ne viene formata e contribuisce a formarle).
> Quando dici che non ti senti in colpa perchè tradisci fai un rilievo psicologico, non dai un giudizio etico sul tradimento (è bene/male l'atto di tradire); dici che il tradimento non confligge con la tua morale personale, e che dunque per te tradire non è egodistonico (ci dormi tranquillamente la notte, non ti viene la gastrite, etc.). Il che è senz'altro possibile. Siccome però il tradimento confligge con la morale personale di molti altri, e in generale la scoperta di essere traditi è dolorosa e foriera di spiacevoli conseguenze, l'importante è non farsi scoprire.
> In chi dice "io non provo nessun rimorso a fare la cosa x, ma visto che altri non la pensano come me, l'importante è non farsi beccare" la contraddizione sorge quando la cosa x, tipo scoparsi i bambini o ucciderli, ti fa orrore. (Esistono veramente le persone che non provano alcun rimorso a fare cose orrende: vengono classificati come psicopatici, ma non so se la classificazione sia valida, c'è da discuterne a lungo). Diventa poi enorme, il problema, quando la cosa x orrenda viene ritenuta accettabile dalla cultura o dall'ideologia prevalenti, e viene iscritta nel diritto positivo: per esempio, "è permesso scoparsi i bambini" (con le debite qualificazioni, tipo se consenzienti, o se te li sposi, etc.)
> Le morali personali antinomiche (tipo "tradire è bene", o, su cosa ben più grave, "è bene scoparsi/uccidere i bambini") funzionano fino a quando si configurano come eccezione alla regola generale che dice il contrario ("tradire-scoparsi/uccidere i bambini è male"), in un certo senso la parassitano e la confermano. Se la la regola generale, cioè l'etica pubblica ed eventualmente anche il diritto positivo che la cristallizza, si allineano alla morale personale antinomica ("è bene tradire, scopare/uccidere i bambini, etc.") si verifica quel che accade in uno stadio affollato dove si vede male la partita: se uno si alza in piedi vede meglio, se si alzano in piedi tutti nessuno vede meglio, anzi.
> A proposito del tradire, noto di passaggio che nel diritto positivo almeno italiano (non so negli altri paesi occidentali), se non sbaglio il tradimento del coniuge non viene più definito come infrazione.





twinpeaks ha detto:


> Bella battuta, simpatico il tuo professore. Io non sono neanche pseudogiurista, ma se non ricordo male non tutti i giuristi la pensano come il tuo simpatico maestro, per esempio Santi Romano non la pensava così, v. http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia...-italiano-alla-storia-del-Pensiero:-Diritto)/
> 
> La morale (personale) e l'etica (pubblica) possono anche dire che la terra è piatta e le streghe vanno bruciate (quest'ultima cosa la pensava Jean Bodin, uno dei più grandi filosofi del diritto mai esistiti) ma non se ne può fare a meno, perchè le norme non sono determinabili in base a certezze (a 100° a livello del mare l'acqua bolle) o esattezze (2+2=4), e senza norme non esistono società umane nè esseri umani, per lo meno del modello sinora in produzione. La fondazione delle norme è un problema filosofico difficilissimo che mi guardo bene dall'affrontare perchè non sono all'altezza di una discussione seria.


È il problema di Antigone?
In effetti io sostengo le leggi che permettono l'aborto e tutelano chi sceglie di abortire. Ma io personalmente non abortirei mai.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il problema di Antigone?
> In effetti io sostengo le leggi che permettono l'aborto e tutelano chi sceglie di abortire. Ma io personalmente non abortirei mai.


Nel caso della legge italiana sull'aborto, la ratio della legge non è "il diritto di abortire", è lo "stato di necessità", un concetto giuridico antichissimo, che si trova per esempio nel diritto romano. Terra terra: se tu ed io naufraghiamo e ci aggrappiamo a un relitto che può sostenere uno solo di noi, se mi dai una botta in testa e mi fai annegare non sei colpevole di omicidio perchè ti trovi in "stato di necessità", e nessuno può essere obbligato giuridicamente a sacrificare la vita per un altro.
Questa è la teoria: che una donna può abortire solo se portare a termine la gravidanza le procura "gravi danni". Poi nella pratica succedono tre cose: 1) tra i "gravi danni" ci sono anche i danni psicologici, assai difficili da certificare 2) come tutte le pratiche istituzionali, anche l'aborto si routinizza, nessuno ci fa più caso, si procede in automatico 3) l'ideologia dominante è individualistica e femminista, il medico che volesse accertare sul serio i "gravi danni" verrebbe massacrato (infatti nessuno ci prova, al massimo obietta e non fa aborti) e in generale tutti pensano che la legge sull'aborto certifichi il "diritto" di "scegliere" di abortire, cosa che in teoria è falsa ma nella pratica diventa vera.
Se fosse veramente e formalmente stabilito che la donna ha il diritto di abortire a suo arbitrio, ne conseguirebbe che a) il feto viene giuridicamente definito come "non persona umana", cosa un po' forte b) oppure, cosa anche più forte, se il feto viene considerato "persona umana", si conferisce a un privato (la madre) il diritto di ucciderlo a suo arbitrio, e questo punto non si vede perchè non possa ucciderlo anche dopo la nascita, perchè questo diritto non sia conferito anche al padre, etc.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nel caso della legge italiana sull'aborto, la ratio della legge non è "il diritto di abortire", è lo "stato di necessità", un concetto giuridico antichissimo, che si trova per esempio nel diritto romano. Terra terra: se tu ed io naufraghiamo e ci aggrappiamo a un relitto che può sostenere uno solo di noi, se mi dai una botta in testa e mi fai annegare non sei colpevole di omicidio perchè ti trovi in "stato di necessità", e nessuno può essere obbligato giuridicamente a sacrificare la vita per un altro.
> Questa è la teoria: che una donna può abortire solo se portare a termine la gravidanza le procura "gravi danni". Poi nella pratica succedono tre cose: 1) tra i "gravi danni" ci sono anche i danni psicologici, assai difficili da certificare 2) come tutte le pratiche istituzionali, anche l'aborto si routinizza, nessuno ci fa più caso, si procede in automatico 3) l'ideologia dominante è individualistica e femminista, il medico che volesse accertare sul serio i "gravi danni" verrebbe massacrato (infatti nessuno ci prova, al massimo obietta e non fa aborti) e in generale tutti pensano che la legge sull'aborto certifichi il "diritto" di "scegliere" di abortire, cosa che in teoria è falsa ma nella pratica diventa vera.
> Se fosse veramente e formalmente stabilito che la donna ha il diritto di abortire a suo arbitrio, ne conseguirebbe che a) il feto viene giuridicamente definito come "non persona umana", cosa un po' forte b) oppure, cosa anche più forte, se il feto viene considerato "persona umana", si conferisce a un privato (la madre) il diritto di ucciderlo a suo arbitrio, e questo punto non si vede perchè non possa ucciderlo anche dopo la nascita, perchè questo diritto non sia conferito anche al padre, etc.


 sì, certo, chiaro. Peccato che nella pratica molto spesso l'obiezione sia quasi imposta ai medici che vogliono lavorare in strutture. e considerate che buona parte dell'assistenza sanitaria e socio-sanitaria è saldamente in mano a Santa Madre Chiesa o comunque a soggetti che non ci vogliono litigare


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sì, certo, chiaro. Peccato che nella pratica molto spesso l'obiezione sia quasi imposta ai medici che vogliono lavorare in strutture. e considerate che buona parte dell'assistenza sanitaria e socio-sanitaria è saldamente in mano a Santa Madre Chiesa o comunque a soggetti che non ci vogliono litigare


Può essere benissimo, non ho dati, sono medico ma ho esercitato solo brevemente molti anni fa, tu da avvocato avrai un'idea più precisa della situazione. Non ho mai dovuto decidere se fare o non fare aborti. Detto così, in astratto, non li farei perchè a) il giuramento di  Ippocrate lo probisce, tranne appunto in caso di necessità (vera, rischio reale per la vita della gestante) b) trovo orribile il sacrificio dell'innocente, e l'aborto è questo. 
Poi ci sono situazioni estreme in cui vanno fatte cose illegali, gravissime, anche orribili perchè in quel caso vanno fatte e basta, ma penso che in quei casi si deve decidere per sè, prendersene la responsabilità e anche i rischi in caso ti becchino, non chiedere l'autorizzazione legale e il pagamento a carico del SSN.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Poi ci sono situazioni estreme in cui vanno fatte cose illegali, gravissime, anche orribili perchè in quel caso vanno fatte e basta, ma penso che in quei casi si deve decidere per sè, prendersene la responsabilità e anche i rischi in caso ti becchino, non chiedere l'autorizzazione legale e il pagamento a carico del SSN.


Tipo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Può essere benissimo, non ho dati, sono medico ma ho esercitato solo brevemente molti anni fa, tu da avvocato avrai un'idea più precisa della situazione. Non ho mai dovuto decidere se fare o non fare aborti. Detto così, in astratto, non li farei perchè a) il giuramento di  Ippocrate lo probisce, tranne appunto in caso di necessità (vera, rischio reale per la vita della gestante) b) trovo orribile il sacrificio dell'innocente, e l'aborto è questo.
> Poi ci sono situazioni estreme in cui vanno fatte cose illegali, gravissime, anche orribili perchè in quel caso vanno fatte e basta, ma penso che in quei casi si deve decidere per sè, prendersene la responsabilità e anche i rischi in caso ti becchino, non chiedere l'autorizzazione legale e il pagamento a carico del SSN.


se si è arrivati a legalizzare , probabilmente si è verificato che l'aborto clandestino si era diffuso in modo anomalo.
Con seri rischi per la persona.
Se non fosse col SSN, si tornerebbe ad eseguirlo nell'ombra, da persone non qualificate che si presterebbero pur di guadagnare.

Farlo diventare a pagamento (che ovviamente esiste già se non vuoi attendere lista d'attesa assurde), vorebbe dire escludere quelle fasce meno abbienti che non potrebbero permetterselo.
Probabilmente arriveremo anche a quello così si sviluperà il business degli orfanotrofi/case famiglia/adozioni.


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il problema di Antigone?
> In effetti io sostengo le leggi che permettono l'aborto e tutelano chi sceglie di abortire. Ma io personalmente non abortirei mai.


L'essere già genitore cambia non poco la prospettiva...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> L'essere già genitore cambia non poco la prospettiva...


Anche avere sensibilità cambia le convinzioni. 

Non so neanche perché mi abbiano risposto sull'esempio.
Io sostengo molte cose che non mi toccano personalmente.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tipo?


Tipo (parlo di un medico) uccidere qualcuno che te lo chiede perchè non ne può più di sopportare una malattia che non guarirà mai e lo fa soffrire troppo. Se ti sembra che vada fatto lo fai e te ne prendi responsabilità e rischi. Sono invece contrario a istituzionalizzare l'eutanasia o il suicidio assistito perchè l'istituzionalizzazione routinizza, non ci si fa più caso, si va in automatico, non ci si ricorda più che le questioni di vita e di morte non sono scherzi, e come ciliegina sulla torta si apre una porta pericolosa assai, quella della moral suasion di parenti in attesa dell'eredità + lo Stato che vuole togliere dalle spese tanta gente improduttiva e costosa.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se si è arrivati a legalizzare , probabilmente si è verificato che l'aborto clandestino si era diffuso in modo anomalo.
> Con seri rischi per la persona.
> Se non fosse col SSN, si tornerebbe ad eseguirlo nell'ombra, da persone non qualificate che si presterebbero pur di guadagnare.
> 
> ...


Legalizzando una pratica come l'aborto (o se per questo l'uso di droga) di una sola cosa si può stare sicuri: che ci saranno più aborti (in Italia, dall'introduzione della legge l'ISTAT ne registra circa 6 MLN) o più drogati. Poi si può anche decidere che ne vale la pena, ma le cose stanno così.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Tipo (parlo di un medico) uccidere qualcuno che te lo chiede perchè non ne può più di sopportare una malattia che non guarirà mai e lo fa soffrire troppo. Se ti sembra che vada fatto lo fai e te ne prendi responsabilità e rischi. Sono invece contrario a istituzionalizzare l'eutanasia o il suicidio assistito perchè l'istituzionalizzazione routinizza, non ci si fa più caso, si va in automatico, non ci si ricorda più che le questioni di vita e di morte non sono scherzi, e come ciliegina sulla torta si apre una porta pericolosa assai, quella della moral suasion di parenti in attesa dell'eredità + lo Stato che vuole togliere dalle spese tanta gente improduttiva e costosa.


Si chiama omicidio del consenziente, è delitto a sè.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> 3) l'ideologia dominante è individualistica e femminista, il medico che volesse accertare sul serio i "gravi danni" verrebbe massacrato (infatti nessuno ci prova,* al massimo obietta *e non fa aborti) e in generale tutti pensano che la legge sull'aborto certifichi il "diritto" di "scegliere" di abortire, cosa che in teoria è falsa ma nella pratica diventa vera.


A proposito di medici obbiettori, contro i quali si vuole aprire una vera crociata. Ai medici obbiettori viene rifilata l'etichetta di "cattolici integralisti". Leggendo i dati si evince che i medici obbiettori vanno dall'80 al 93% a seconda delle regioni. Ma allora i medici sono quasi tutti cattolici e quasi tutti "cattolici tradizionalisti"?
Ma va là! Un medico sa bene che interrompere una gravidanza è uccidere, a prescindere dal credo religioso.
Obbiettano, quindi, anche tantissimi non cattolici. La vulgata vuole farci credere che i medici obbiettori non fanno aborti per rispondere alle disposizioni di un dio inesistente.
Invece non lo fanno perché non vogliono sentirsi degli assassini!


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Legalizzando una pratica come l'aborto (o se per questo l'uso di droga) di una sola cosa si può stare sicuri: che ci saranno più aborti (in Italia, dall'introduzione della legge l'ISTAT ne registra circa 6 MLN) o più drogati. Poi si può anche decidere che ne vale la pena, ma le cose stanno così.


Sulla droga non sono d'accordo.
In paesi come l'Olanda (dove come sappiamo è da tempo consentito entro certi limiti l'uso di droghe leggere) il consumo pro capite è più basso che in Inghilterra, Spagna e Italia.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffusione_delle_droghe_nell'Unione_europea


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Legalizzando una pratica come l'aborto (o se per questo l'uso di droga) di una sola cosa si può stare sicuri: che ci saranno più aborti (in Italia, dall'introduzione della legge l'ISTAT ne registra circa 6 MLN) o più drogati. Poi si può anche decidere che ne vale la pena, ma le cose stanno così.


Magari sono diminuiti gli aborti illegali e le morti causate da questi.


----------



## insane (22 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sulla droga non sono d'accordo.
> In paesi come l'Olanda


O il Portogallo: https://news.vice.com/it/article/portogallo-droghe-legalizzazione-depenalizzazione


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari sono diminuiti gli aborti illegali e le morti causate da questi.


Di sicuro. Ricordo però che ogni aborto, legale o illegale che sia, causa sempre almeno una morte, quella del bambino.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Di sicuro. Ricordo però che ogni aborto, legale o illegale che sia, causa sempre almeno una morte, quella del bambino.


Appunto quello illegale ne poteva portare due di morti invece che una. 
Quindi ben venga una legge che esclude quasi totalmente questo. 
Poi possiamo anche discutere delle motivazioni che portano a una scelta difficile e traumatica come questa.
Magari senza tirare fuori il termine "assassinio"


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A proposito di medici obbiettori, contro i quali si vuole aprire una vera crociata. Ai medici obbiettori viene rifilata l'etichetta di "cattolici integralisti". Leggendo i dati si evince che i medici obbiettori vanno dall'80 al 93% a seconda delle regioni. Ma allora i medici sono quasi tutti cattolici e quasi tutti "cattolici tradizionalisti"?
> Ma va là! Un medico sa bene che interrompere una gravidanza è uccidere, a prescindere dal credo religioso.
> Obbiettano, quindi, anche tantissimi non cattolici. La vulgata vuole farci credere che i medici obbiettori non fanno aborti per rispondere alle disposizioni di un dio inesistente.
> Invece non lo fanno perché non vogliono sentirsi degli assassini!


Lo fanno per tanti motivi, a volte bassi a volte elevati. Chiaro che un medico sa che far abortire = uccidere, e per la verità lo sanno tutti, solo che trovano comodo dimenticarselo e accentuare altri aspetti dell'operazione, quali ad esempio la sofferenza della donna che abortisce (verissima, per una donna abortire è sempre un trauma di prima grandezza, specialmente se non se ne rende conto e abortisce alla leggera). 
L'etica professionale come riassunta nel giuramento di Ippocrate proibisce al medico di nuocere al paziente, e dunque di uccidere, tranne in casi di reale necessità (esempio chiaro: guerra, si curano prima i combattenti dei civili, il che può benissimo causerne la morte). 
Aggiungo poi che l'adesione al cattolicesimo non si vede per quale motivo debba invalidare una posizione etica; cioè, si vede benissimo, ma si tratta di una svalutazione ideologica, non di una critica razionale.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto quello illegale ne poteva portare due di morti invece che una.
> Quindi ben venga una legge che esclude quasi totalmente questo.
> Poi possiamo anche discutere delle motivazioni che portano a una scelta difficile e traumatica come questa.
> Magari senza tirare fuori il termine "assassinio"


L'aborto legale fa aumentare gli aborti, quindi fa aumentare il conto dei morti, se la mettiamo su questo piano. Semplicemente, la legalizzazione dell'aborto implica - nella pratica anche se non nella teoria - che la vita dei bambini conta meno della libertà di decisione delle madri. Che si tratti di un omicidio secondo me è chiaro come il sole. Non c'è niente di strano, gli esseri umani uccidono da che mondo è mondo per un miliardo di ragioni più o meno fondate e serie, il minimo comun denominatore delle quali è che la persona o le persone uccise sono di ostacolo ai progetti, ai desideri e alle volontà di chi le uccide. Sono esseri umani anche le donne, quindi.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sulla droga non sono d'accordo.
> In paesi come l'Olanda (dove come sappiamo è da tempo consentito entro certi limiti l'uso di droghe leggere) il consumo pro capite è più basso che in Inghilterra, Spagna e Italia.
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffusione_delle_droghe_nell'Unione_europea


Grazie per l'informazione e la correzione. Io, che non sono un esperto nel campo, per la verità pensavo alla legalizzazione delle droghe pesanti, sulla quale ho letto e sentito posizioni di persone più competenti di me che dicevano appunto, tra l'altro, che fa aumentare il consumo. 
Va poi detto, secondo me, che il consumo di droghe (nei paesi occidentali, un'epidemia) origina da cause più importanti e profonde della legislazione in materia. Per farla cortissima, la causa fondamentale è la strutturazione della personalità, o meglio la sua de-strutturazione. L'aumento esponenziale di quel che gli psicologi chiamano "disturbi narcisistici della personalità" vuoel dire, in soldoni, che per molte persone è difficilissimo trovare soddisfazione e far scorrere entro argini solidi il loro desiderio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'aborto legale fa aumentare gli aborti, quindi fa aumentare il conto dei morti, se la mettiamo su questo piano. Semplicemente, la legalizzazione dell'aborto implica - nella pratica anche se non nella teoria - che la vita dei bambini conta meno della libertà di decisione delle madri. Che si tratti di un omicidio secondo me è chiaro come il sole. Non c'è niente di strano, gli esseri umani uccidono da che mondo è mondo per un miliardo di ragioni più o meno fondate e serie, il minimo comun denominatore delle quali è che la persona o le persone uccise sono di ostacolo ai progetti, ai desideri e alle volontà di chi le uccide. Sono esseri umani anche le donne, quindi.


credo che dopo un post così non ci sia margine di discussione per me.


----------



## insane (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Di sicuro. Ricordo però che ogni aborto, legale o illegale che sia, causa sempre almeno una morte, quella del bambino.


Ecco, quand'e' che quello che cresce nel grembo di una donna e' considerato un bambino? In teoria la legge dovrebbe garantire al feto, una volta diventato cosciente (?? perdona la semplicita'), di non essere abortito, eppure nel mondo si va dalle 10 alle 24 settimane come termine ultimo per consentire un'interruzione volontaria di gravidanza. Chi ha ragione?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ecco, quand'e' che quello che cresce nel grembo di una donna e' considerato un bambino? In teoria la legge dovrebbe garantire al feto, una volta diventato cosciente (?? perdona la semplicita'), di non essere abortito, eppure nel mondo si va dalle 10 alle 24 settimane come termine ultimo per consentire un'interruzione volontaria di gravidanza. Chi ha ragione?


Il limite è determinato certamente dalla coscienza, che arriva ben oltre la nascita, ma dalla possibilità di vita autonoma (ovviamente con i limiti determinati dal fatto che nasciamo inetti) fuori dal corpo della madre.
Negli ultimi anni la medicina neonatale ha fatto progressi tali da consentire di tenere in vita feti davvero molto immaturi.
Ma finché di tratta di embrioni si è solo nel campo della potenzialità. Infatti anche in quel senso la medicina consente una interruzione molto precoce.
Chi valuta secondo i parametri della potenzialità contrasta anche la "pillola del giorno dopo".
Credo che Twin dovrebbe avere più competenze in merito al figlio fantasmatico che certamente influenza valutazioni che possono essere solo apparentemente razionali.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ecco, quand'e' che quello che cresce nel grembo di una donna e' considerato un bambino? In teoria la legge dovrebbe garantire al feto, una volta diventato cosciente (?? perdona la semplicita'), di non essere abortito, eppure nel mondo si va dalle 10 alle 24 settimane come termine ultimo per consentire un'interruzione volontaria di gravidanza. Chi ha ragione?


Nel diritto positivo si può scrivere quel che si vuole. Qui l'aver ragione non c'entra niente, l' "avere coscienza" neanche, perchè da quando in qua si può uccidere una persona perchè priva di coscienza, per esempio se è in coma? 
La storia coscienza sì/coscienza no è una cattiva trascrizione, senza capo nè coda, del dibattito, più serio, "anima sì/anima no" che riguarda il momento in cui Dio infonde l'anima nel feto. Pure quello non è che brillasse per chiarezza e risultati certi (posto che Dio esista e infonda l'anima nel feto in un momento x, come fai a saperlo con certezza? Dio non ha il numero di telefono).


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nel diritto positivo si può scrivere quel che si vuole. Qui l'aver ragione non c'entra niente, l' "avere coscienza" neanche, perchè da quando in qua si può uccidere una persona perchè priva di coscienza, per esempio se è in coma?
> La storia coscienza sì/coscienza no è una cattiva trascrizione, senza capo nè coda, del dibattito, più serio, "anima sì/anima no" che riguarda il momento in cui Dio infonde l'anima nel feto. Pure quello non è che brillasse per chiarezza e risultati certi (posto che Dio esista e infonda l'anima nel feto in un momento x, come fai a saperlo con certezza? Dio non ha il numero di telefono).


Consideriamo che dio annovera tra i "suoi" al momento del battesimo.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il limite è determinato certamente dalla coscienza, che arriva ben oltre la nascita, ma dalla possibilità di vita autonoma (ovviamente con i limiti determinati dal fatto che nasciamo inetti) fuori dal corpo della madre.*
> Negli ultimi anni la medicina neonatale ha fatto progressi tali da consentire di tenere in vita feti davvero molto immaturi.
> Ma finché di tratta di embrioni si è solo nel campo della potenzialità. Infatti anche in quel senso la medicina consente una interruzione molto precoce.
> Chi valuta secondo i parametri della potenzialità contrasta anche la "pillola del giorno dopo".
> Credo che Twin dovrebbe avere più competenze in merito al figlio fantasmatico che certamente influenza valutazioni che possono essere solo apparentemente razionali.


La coscienza è sempre potenziale, perchè si sviluppa e può svilupparsi (oppure no) sino alla morte. I feti non sanno fare le addizioni, però sentono, pensano, sognano. Non sono capaci di autoriflessione, a quanto ci risulta. Aggiungo che la coscienza, intesa come autoriflessione, si può tranquillamente perdere anche da adulti in seguito a incidente o malattia; si può anche nascere con una coscienza diminuita rispetto alla norma, per esempio se si è affetti dal morbo di Down, e non per questo, almeno sinora, si è passibili di eliminazione legale. 
Se il benchmark in cui la coscienza è ritenuta tale da qualificare giuridicamente un essere umano come persona  a tutti gli effetti è quello della coscienza adulta normale, allora secondo questa logica sono legalmente eliminabili tutti i bambini fin verso i 7-9 anni, molti vecchi, tutti i malati mentali. 
Il figlio fantasmatico qui non c'entra niente (c'entra spesso quando mi trovo sul lettino una paziente che ha abortito, ma questa è un'altra storia). Non sto facendo una campagna per l'abolizione della legge 184, non me ne importa niente, non è il mio mestiere e non ho ambizioni politiche. 
Vorrei soltanto segnalare una cosa di estrema semplicità, cioè che quando si abortisce si uccide un bambino, non ci si sbarazza di materiale biologico. Capisco che la cosa può urtare, ma in effetti è così, e tutti i ricami ci si fanno sopra secondo me fanno veramente male alla salute mentale, anche e in particolar modo a quella di chi abortisce, perchè compiere un atto veramente grave senza volersene rendere conto è devastante per la psiche, che invece sa benissimo come stanno le cose, reagisce da par suo, e ti fa scontare condanne in confronto alle quali le sanzioni pre legge 184 fanno ridere.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La coscienza è sempre potenziale, perchè si sviluppa e può svilupparsi (oppure no) sino alla morte. I feti non sanno fare le addizioni, però sentono, pensano, sognano. Non sono capaci di autoriflessione, a quanto ci risulta. Aggiungo che la coscienza, intesa come autoriflessione, si può tranquillamente perdere anche da adulti in seguito a incidente o malattia; si può anche nascere con una coscienza diminuita rispetto alla norma, per esempio se si è affetti dal morbo di Down, e non per questo, almeno sinora, si è passibili di eliminazione legale.
> Se il benchmark in cui la coscienza è ritenuta tale da qualificare giuridicamente un essere umano come persona  a tutti gli effetti è quello della coscienza adulta normale, allora secondo questa logica sono legalmente eliminabili tutti i bambini fin verso i 7-9 anni, molti vecchi, tutti i malati mentali.
> Il figlio fantasmatico qui non c'entra niente (c'entra spesso quando mi trovo sul lettino una paziente che ha abortito, ma questa è un'altra storia). Non sto facendo una campagna per l'abolizione della legge 184, non me ne importa niente, non è il mio mestiere e non ho ambizioni politiche.
> Vorrei soltanto segnalare una cosa di estrema semplicità, cioè che quando si abortisce si uccide un bambino, non ci si sbarazza di materiale biologico. Capisco che la cosa può urtare, ma in effetti è così, e tutti i ricami ci si fanno sopra secondo me fanno veramente male alla salute mentale, anche e in particolar modo a quella di chi abortisce, perchè compiere un atto veramente grave senza volersene rendere conto è devastante per la psiche, che invece sa benissimo come stanno le cose, reagisce da par suo, e ti fa scontare condanne in confronto alle quali le sanzioni pre legge 184 fanno ridere.


Pensa quando ci "ricama" una donna che ha subito una violenza e decide di abortire
Ricamare ????? 
Da brividi l'ho già detto? Ah vero ho detto anche che uscivo dal 3D. Meglio che lo faccio davvero


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa quando ci "ricama" una donna che ha subito una violenza e decide di abortire
> Ricamare ?????
> Da brividi l'ho già detto? Ah vero ho detto anche che uscivo dal 3D. Meglio che lo faccio davvero


Quotone


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa quando ci "ricama" una donna che ha subito una violenza e decide di abortire
> Ricamare ?????
> Da brividi l'ho già detto? Ah vero ho detto anche che uscivo dal 3D. Meglio che lo faccio davvero


Chi ha subito violenza e abortisce non ha nessun bisogno di ricamare, di solito odia il bambino che porta in grembo perchè è il frutto della violenza che ha subito e gliela ricorda, ossessionandola. Se riesce a non odiare il bambino che porta in grembo non abortisce, e se non se la sente di fargli da madre lo dà in adozione.

"Ricamare" = derubricare l'atto dell'aborto, nascondendosi più o meno efficacemente la sua realtà, che è, come ognun sa, l'uccisione di un bambino. La derubricazione perfetta è dire e dirsi che il bambino non è una persona umana, ma materiale biologico (tutti siamo, anche, se considerati sotto il profilo biochimico, "materiale biologico").

E' la stessa strategia di derealizzazione che si persegue sempre quando di vuole uccidere qualcuno, specie se se ne vogliono uccidere tanti: si disumanizza. Per esempio, si disumanizza con una ideologia politica (nemico di classe, appartenente a una razza inferiore e nemica, e via dicendo) o in questo caso scientista (non è una persona, è privo di coscienza per cui è materiale biologico). Lo si fa perchè ci sono forti inibizioni a uccidere, che così si superano più facilmente.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Consideriamo che dio annovera tra i "suoi" al momento del battesimo.


  Dio (ammesso che esista) annovera l' intero universo, il prima ed il dopo , il grande ed il piccolo "tra i suoi".


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Chi ha subito violenza e abortisce non ha nessun bisogno di ricamare, di solito odia il bambino che porta in grembo perchè è il frutto della violenza che ha subito e gliela ricorda, ossessionandola. Se riesce a non odiare il bambino che porta in grembo non abortisce, e se non se la sente di fargli da madre lo dà in adozione.
> 
> "Ricamare" = derubricare l'atto dell'aborto, nascondendosi più o meno efficacemente la sua realtà, che è, come ognun sa, l'uccisione di un bambino. La derubricazione perfetta è dire e dirsi che il bambino non è una persona umana, ma materiale biologico (tutti siamo, anche, se considerati sotto il profilo biochimico, "materiale biologico").
> 
> E' la stessa strategia di derealizzazione che si persegue sempre quando di vuole uccidere qualcuno, specie se se ne vogliono uccidere tanti: si disumanizza. Per esempio, si disumanizza con una ideologia politica (nemico di classe, appartenente a una razza inferiore e nemica, e via dicendo) o in questo caso scientista (non è una persona, è privo di coscienza per cui è materiale biologico). Lo si fa perchè ci sono forti inibizioni a uccidere, che così si superano più facilmente.


Certo che sarà mai dopo una violenza tenere in grembo un bambino per 9 mesi eogni giorno di ricorda quella violenza, poi partorirlo (tanto sappiamo che è una passeggiata il psrto)e poi darlo in adozione. 
Perché l'aborto lo fai perché odi il bambino. 
Io sono allibita ma davvero eh


----------



## insane (23 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Dio (ammesso che esista) annovera l' intero universo, il prima ed il dopo , il grande ed il piccolo "tra i suoi".


Beh circa, per certe religioni estremiste o sei "dei loro" o sei "contro di loro"


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La coscienza è sempre potenziale, perchè si sviluppa e può svilupparsi (oppure no) sino alla morte. I feti non sanno fare le addizioni, però sentono, pensano, sognano. Non sono capaci di autoriflessione, a quanto ci risulta. Aggiungo che la coscienza, intesa come autoriflessione, si può tranquillamente perdere anche da adulti in seguito a incidente o malattia; si può anche nascere con una coscienza diminuita rispetto alla norma, per esempio se si è affetti dal morbo di Down, e non per questo, almeno sinora, si è passibili di eliminazione legale.
> Se il benchmark in cui la coscienza è ritenuta tale da qualificare giuridicamente un essere umano come persona  a tutti gli effetti è quello della coscienza adulta normale, allora secondo questa logica sono legalmente eliminabili tutti i bambini fin verso i 7-9 anni, molti vecchi, tutti i malati mentali.
> Il figlio fantasmatico qui non c'entra niente (*c'entra spesso quando mi trovo sul lettino una paziente che ha abortito, ma questa è un'altra storia).* Non sto facendo una campagna per l'abolizione della legge 184, non me ne importa niente, non è il mio mestiere e non ho ambizioni politiche.
> Vorrei soltanto segnalare una cosa di estrema semplicità, cioè che quando si abortisce si uccide un bambino, non ci si sbarazza di materiale biologico. Capisco che la cosa può urtare, ma in effetti è così, e tutti i ricami ci si fanno sopra secondo me fanno veramente male alla salute mentale, anche e in particolar modo a quella di chi abortisce, perchè compiere un atto veramente grave senza volersene rendere conto è devastante per la psiche, che invece sa benissimo come stanno le cose, reagisce da par suo, e ti fa scontare condanne in confronto alle quali le sanzioni pre legge 184 fanno ridere.


Non capisco perché tu dici che non c'entra il figlio fantasmatico per poi dire che resta nella psiche.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Tipo (parlo di un medico) uccidere qualcuno che te lo chiede perchè non ne può più di sopportare una malattia che non guarirà mai e lo fa soffrire troppo. Se ti sembra che vada fatto lo fai e te ne prendi responsabilità e rischi. Sono invece contrario a istituzionalizzare l'eutanasia o il suicidio assistito perchè l'istituzionalizzazione routinizza, non ci si fa più caso, si va in automatico, non ci si ricorda più che le questioni di vita e di morte non sono scherzi, e come ciliegina sulla torta si apre una porta pericolosa assai, quella della moral suasion di parenti in attesa dell'eredità + lo Stato che vuole togliere dalle spese tanta gente improduttiva e costosa.


Cioè l'eutanasia demandata alle sensazioni ed alla responsabilità del medico che ti trovi davanti?


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che sarà mai dopo una violenza tenere in grembo un bambino per 9 mesi eogni giorno di ricorda quella violenza, poi partorirlo (tanto sappiamo che è una passeggiata il psrto)e poi darlo in adozione.
> Perché l'aborto lo fai perché odi il bambino.
> Io sono allibita ma davvero eh



Non credo fosse quello che intendesse dire.

Cioè... Credo intendesse che il caso della violenza conclamata rientri nella ratio della legge.

Così come i casi di aborto cd. "terapeutico".

Certo la soluzione di astenersi dal dettare una normativa in punto mi pare francamente più rischiosa. E addirittura "mettere in mano" alla coscienza del medico una decisione così delicata, in una situazione di illegalità  (parlo di aborto così come di eutanasia) mi sembra l'ennesimo modo istituzionale per "scaricarsi responsabilità".

Certo che credo bene debbano esserci limiti: di sicuro preferisco sapere che ho il diritto di abortire entro i tre mesi piuttosto che la scelta di farlo nella illegalità, con medici che spesso la coscienza non la usano neppure su di me. L'eutanasia? Direi che attendere il medico che  "nella sua coscienza" decida se del caso di porre fine alle mie sofferenze sia una ipotesi degna di cronaca nera, non di un paese che  -in quanto si definisce civile  - dovrebbe anche in questo caso non solo mettere limiti, ma anche saperli fare rispettare.

Quando ancora non ero madre, credevo che l'aborto fosse difficile, ma non pressoché impossibile. Da madre ti dirò... Credo non abortirei mai. Però so bene cosa vuol dire condividere il tuo corpo. E ritengo sacrosanto che se una non se la sente debba avere la possibilità di scegliere. Non in qualsiasi momento, non nella illegalità e soprattutto non per scelta discrezionale di un medico. Se non si vogliono alimentare per davvero i medici che scelgono una cosa soltanto, e cioè quella di fare gli sciacalli. Eh già. Perché nessuno di buon senso commetterebbe un reato aggratis.


----------



## Divì (23 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché tu dici che non c'entra il figlio fantasmatico per poi dire che resta nella psiche.


Non c'entra sul piano logico all'interno del quale si sta conducendo il "dibattito" ..... che non è né religioso né politico né psicologico. Secondo me siamo sul piano antropologico e del diritto, nel luogo dove questi due piani si intersecano. E io non capisco veramente lo "scandalo" sollevato da quanto  sostenuto da [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION].


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non c'entra sul piano logico all'interno del quale si sta conducendo il "dibattito" ..... che non è né religioso né politico né psicologico. Secondo me siamo sul piano antropologico e del diritto, nel luogo dove questi due piani si intersecano. E io non capisco veramente lo "scandalo" sollevato da quanto  sostenuto da [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION].


L'equivoco nasce dal fatto che si ritiene che il diritto tuteli in assoluto degli interessi. Ed è una convinzione sbagliata. Il diritto molto spesso tutela un interesse e, per farlo, ne comprime un altro. Ora non so, e' pure vero che molte leggi fanno cacare (da un punto di vista prettamente tecnico), anche in quanto troppo fumose, o semplicemente perché  -fatta la legge  - poi non si trova il modo di farla applicare correttamente. Alcuni principi tuttavia  -lungi dall'essere fumosi - sono stati creati per avere ampia portata. Come il requisito della sofferenza della donna, nel caso di aborto. Questo non a caso, ma perché ci sono altri requisiti, previsti dalla legge, che al contrario sono molto  "stringenti" (come i termini per poterlo praticare). Così vengono contemperati gli interessi. Se lo stato dice che in questi termini l'aborto non è il male assoluto, non sta dicendo che è "giusto" abortire. Sta dicendo che abortire e' lecito, a condizioni precise, lascia libertà alla decisione della donna che tuttavia non può attendere che il bimbo si sviluppi oltre un certo stadio. Non è un derubricare. E' un contemperare più interessi. Nessuno potrebbe dire di "non stare uccidendo", ma neppure una donna deve trovarsi istituzionalmente costretta a subire conseguenze fisiche e psicologiche che non vuole. E la materia è talmente delicata che sarebbe assai peggio se lo stato se ne lavasse mani e piedi, vietando sempre e comunque.


----------



## Divì (23 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'equivoco nasce dal fatto che si ritiene che il diritto tuteli in assoluto degli interessi. Ed è una convinzione sbagliata. Il diritto molto spesso tutela un interesse e, per farlo, ne comprime un altro. Ora non so, e' pure vero che molte leggi fanno cacare (da un punto di vista prettamente tecnico), anche in quanto troppo fumose, o semplicemente perché  -fatta la legge  - poi non si trova il modo di farla applicare correttamente. Alcuni principi tuttavia  -lungi dall'essere fumosi - sono stati creati per avere ampia portata. Come il requisito della sofferenza della donna, nel caso di aborto. Questo non a caso, ma perché ci sono altri requisiti, previsti dalla legge, che al contrario sono molto  "stringenti" (come i termini per poterlo praticare). Così vengono contemperati gli interessi. Se lo stato dice che in questi termini l'aborto non è il male assoluto, non sta dicendo che è "giusto" abortire. Sta dicendo che abortire e' lecito, a condizioni precise, lascia libertà alla decisione della donna che tuttavia non può attendere che il bimbo si sviluppi oltre un certo stadio. Non è un derubricare. E' un contemperare più interessi. Nessuno potrebbe dire di "non stare uccidendo", ma neppure una donna deve trovarsi istituzionalmente costretta a subire conseguenze fisiche e psicologiche che non vuole. E la materia è talmente delicata che sarebbe assai peggio se lo stato se ne lavasse mani e piedi, vietando sempre e comunque.


Sono abbastanza d'accordo, per quel poco, pochissimo che so di diritto.

Io peraltro credo che normare TUTTO sia impossibile oltre che terribilmente paternalistico.
Alla fine c'è sempre qualcuno limitato in modo radicale nella propria autodeterminazione. Secondo me.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo, per quel poco, pochissimo che so di diritto.
> 
> Io peraltro credo che normare TUTTO sia impossibile oltre che terribilmente paternalistico.
> Alla fine c'è sempre qualcuno limitato in modo radicale nella propria autodeterminazione. Secondo me.


Ti dirò che c'è ben poco che non è normato.

Il problema è che le norme sono appunto norme, non necessariamente  (anzi quasi mai) aderiscono al caso concreto. E le soluzioni sono due: o si da' la possibilità di arrivare in Cassazione per vedere coniare un principio sul singolo caso (e quindi devi avere a disposizione una decina d'anni... Cosa che non c'è per l'aborto), oppure lasci volutamente  "aperti" certi concetti (come il rischio per la salute psicofisica della donna), e stringi su altri requisiti più oggettivi.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Beh circa, per certe religioni estremiste o sei "dei loro" o sei "contro di loro"


  Mi riferisco al concetto cattolico della sacralità della vita dal concepimento. Il concepito è sacro perchè è "cosa di dio" indisponibile a tutte le altre creature compresa la madre che è attrice responsabile della gravidanza ma non della vita del nascituro. Il battesimo centra un cazzo. Questo dice la dottrina cattolica, che si condivida o meno, e ognuno ovviamente è libero di pensarla come vuole.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché tu dici che non c'entra il figlio fantasmatico per poi dire che resta nella psiche.


Evidentemente non ci siamo intesi. Io dicevo: il figlio fantasmatico non c'entra niente con le motivazioni dell'aborto, tranne nel caso delle donne che abortiscono in serie, che spesso provano a scacciare un fantasma con un aaltro fantasma, ad infinitum. Invece c'entra quando una donna abortisce, perchè il figlio abortito diventa fantasmatico per il quale è impossibile elaborare il lutto e che di solito produce sensi di colpa immani (specie se non c'è stato rimorso, cioè colpa assunta coscientemente).


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè l'eutanasia demandata alle sensazioni ed alla responsabilità del medico che ti trovi davanti?


Meglio un medico che si assume la responsabilità e rischia la galera di un medico che ti fa fuori timbrando il cartellino. Le questioni di vita e di morte non sono uno scherzo e non devono diventare routine.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che sarà mai dopo una violenza tenere in grembo un bambino per 9 mesi eogni giorno di ricorda quella violenza, poi partorirlo (tanto sappiamo che è una passeggiata il psrto)e poi darlo in adozione.
> Perché l'aborto lo fai perché odi il bambino.
> Io sono allibita ma davvero eh


Il caso di una donna violentata che rimane incinta e vuole abortire è un caso esemplare di "stato di necessità", quello previsto dalla nostra legge; perchè se le si proibisce di abortire i "danni gravi" psicologici li subisce eccome. Che odi il bambino è reazione normale, nel bambino la donna in generale ama anche l'uomo che glielo ha dato, se lo ama. Se lo odia, e in questo caso è più che giustificato che lo odi, spesso odia anche il bambino, anche se naturalmente sa che il bambino non ha la minima colpa della violenza. 
E' invece insolita, ma capita, la reazione contraria, cioè che la donna violentata ami il bambino nonostante tutto. A volte lo ama ma non se la sente (o non può per ragioni esteriori) fargli da madre, e allora lo dà in adozione.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non credo fosse quello che intendesse dire.
> 
> Cioè... Credo intendesse che il caso della violenza conclamata rientri nella ratio della legge.
> 
> ...


Nella teoria, secondo la legge italiana la decisione di permettere l'aborto è già nelle mani del medico, perchè deve essere lui a certificare lo "starto di necessità" della gestante, e a avallare il requisito dei danno gravi, fisici o psicologici, che le produrrebbe portare a termine la gravidanza. Nella pratica invece, sia per la vaghezza dell'articolo di legge, sia per la routinizzazione, sia per l'ideologia prevalente, la donna nei primi tre mesi abortisce quando vuole (dopo i medici un il becco ce lo mettono, almeno un po').
Questa facoltà di abortire a proprio arbitrio però non può esserle conferita apertamente, perchè conferire a un privato il diritto di uccidere a suo arbitrio solleva problemini non da poco. Altrimenti bisogna stabilire per legge che il feto non è persona umana, cosa che solleva altri problemini.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Meglio un medico che si assume la responsabilità e rischia la galera di un medico che ti fa fuori timbrando il cartellino. Le questioni di vita e di morte non sono uno scherzo e non devono diventare routine.


La routine era quando si usava come metodo 
Oggi credo che sia meno metodo.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> *Meglio un medico che si assume la responsabilità e rischia la galera di un medico che ti fa fuori timbrando il cartellino*. Le questioni di vita e di morte non sono uno scherzo e non devono diventare routine.


Scusa eh. Ma di affidarmi a un medico pazzo proprio no.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nella teoria, secondo la legge italiana la decisione di permettere l'aborto è già nelle mani del medico, perchè deve essere lui a certificare lo "starto di necessità" della gestante, e a avallare il requisito dei danno gravi, fisici o psicologici, che le produrrebbe portare a termine la gravidanza. Nella pratica invece, sia per la vaghezza dell'articolo di legge, sia per la routinizzazione, sia per l'ideologia prevalente, la donna nei primi tre mesi abortisce quando vuole (dopo i medici un il becco ce lo mettono, almeno un po').
> Questa facoltà di abortire a proprio arbitrio però non può esserle conferita apertamente, perchè conferire a un privato il diritto di uccidere a suo arbitrio solleva problemini non da poco. Altrimenti bisogna stabilire per legge che il feto non è persona umana, cosa che solleva altri problemini.



Scuasa tanto, ma la legge almeno la hai letta, o lo dici così "per il sentito dire" filtrato magari dai medici? Chiedo, non è polemica.
Comunque, copio incollo gli artt.4 e 5 della 194, che non a caso parlano di "interruzione VOLONTARIA della gravidanza", così eliminiamo qualche dubbio:

_*Articolo 4 *_​_
Per l'interruzione *volontaria della gravidanza *entro iprimi novanta giorni, l*adonnache accusi circostanze *per le quali la prosecuzione della gravidanza, ilparto o la maternità comporterebbero un serio pericolo per la sua salute fisicao psichica, in relazione o al suo stato di salute, o alle sue condizionieconomiche, o sociali o familiari, o alle circostanze in cui è avvenuto ilconcepimento, o a previsioni di anomalie o malformazioni del concepito, s*irivolge ad un consultorio pubblico is*tituito ai sensi dell'articolo 2, letteraa), della legge 29 luglio 1975 numero 405, o* a una struttura socio-sanitaria aciò abilitata dalla regione, o a un medico di sua fiducia. *
__*Articolo 5 *_​_
Il consultorio e la struttura socio-sanitaria, oltre a dover garantire inecessari accertamenti medici, hanno il compito in ogni caso, e specialmentequando la richiesta di interruzione della gravidanza sia motivatadall'incidenza delle condizioni economiche, o sociali, o familiari sulla salutedella gestante, di *esaminare con la donna e con il padre del concepito, ove ladonna lo consenta, nel *rispetto della dignità e della riservatezza della donnae della persona indicata come padre del concepito, le possibili soluzioni deiproblemi proposti*, di aiutarla a rimuovere le cause che la porterebbero allainterruzione della gravidanza, *di metterla in grado di far valere i suoidiritti di lavoratrice e di madre, di promuovere ogni opportuno intervento attoa sostenere la donna, offrendole tutti gli aiuti necessari sia durante lagravidanza sia dopo il parto. 

Quando la donna si rivolge al medico di sua fiducia questi compie gliaccertamenti sanitari necessari, nel rispetto della dignità e della libertàdella donna; valuta con la donna stessa e con il padre del concepito, ove ladonna lo consenta, nel rispetto della dignità e della riservatezza della donnae della persona indicata come padre del concepito, anche sulla base dell'esitodegli accertamenti di cui sopra, le circostanze che la determinano a chiederel'interruzione della gravidanza; la informa sui diritti a lei spettanti e sugliinterventi di carattere sociale cui può fare ricorso, nonché sui consultori ele strutture socio-sanitarie. 

Quando il medico del consultorio o della struttura socio-sanitaria, o il medicodi fiducia, riscontra l'esistenza di condizioni tali da rendere urgentel'intervento, rilascia immediatamente alla donna un certificato attestantel'urgenza. 

Con tale certificato la donna stessa può presentarsi ad una delle sediautorizzate a praticare la interruzione della gravidanza. 

Se non viene riscontrato il caso di urgenza, al termine dell'incontro il medicodel consultorio o della struttura socio-sanitaria, o il medico di fiducia, difronte alla richiesta della donna di interrompere la gravidanza sulla basedelle circostanze di cui all'articolo 4, le rilascia copia di un documento,firmato anche dalla donna, attestante lo stato di gravidanza e l'avvenutarichiesta, e la invita a soprassedere per sette giorni. Trascorsi i settegiorni, la donna può presentarsi, per ottenere la interruzione dellagravidanza, sulla base del documento rilasciatole ai sensi del presente comma,presso una delle sedi autorizzate
_


Il medico è un supporto (al pari eventualmente del compagno), ma nulla fa equivocare, nel testo della legge, che la DECISIONE di abortire nei primi tre mesi possa essere nelle mani di altri, che non sia la donna. 

Da questo (cioè dal dato normativo) bisogna partire. Se falsiamo questa base di partenza, non andiamo lontani da quelle che sono, alla fine, basi ampiamente "filtrate" dalle proprie opinioni.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non credo fosse quello che intendesse dire.
> 
> Cioè... Credo intendesse che il caso della violenza conclamata rientri nella ratio della legge.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Evidentemente non ci siamo intesi. Io dicevo: il figlio fantasmatico non c'entra niente con le motivazioni dell'aborto, tranne nel caso delle donne che abortiscono in serie, che spesso provano a scacciare un fantasma con un aaltro fantasma, ad infinitum. Invece c'entra quando una donna abortisce, perchè il figlio abortito diventa fantasmatico per il quale è impossibile elaborare il lutto e che di solito produce sensi di colpa immani (specie se non c'è stato rimorso, cioè colpa assunta coscientemente).


Se sei sicuro tu... secondo me il figlio fantasmatico esiste dai tredici anni.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scuasa tanto, ma la legge almeno la hai letta, o lo dici così "per il sentito dire" filtrato magari dai medici? Chiedo, non è polemica.
> Comunque, copio incollo gli artt.4 e 5 della 194, che non a caso parlano di "interruzione VOLONTARIA della gravidanza", così eliminiamo qualche dubbio:
> 
> _*Articolo 4 *_​_
> ...


La ratio della legge è lo stato di necessità della gestante. La formulazione è annacquatissima (la ratio sopravvive in forma larvale nella dizione "accertamentti sanitari necessari"), ma sempre di stato di necessità si tratta, altrimenti non si vede perchè mai la donna dovrebbe rivolgersi ai medici per ottenere il documento/permesso indispensabile per abortire: se la decisione fosse completamente autonoma e arbitraria, non ce ne sarebbe nessun motivo. Chi volesse abortire si rivolgerebbe al medico, e tranne il caso in cui l'intervento presentasse pericoli per lei, il medico praticherebbe l'aborto senza alcun bisogno di documenti e permessi, esattamente come quando si richiede una prestazione medica qualsiasi, per esempio un intervento chirurgico per la rimozione di una cisti.

Poi è evidente nella formulazione della legge che si tratta, nei fatti, di uno stato di necessità autocertificato. Uno stato di necessità autocertificato è logicamente contraddittorio, e si traduce, in pratica, in una decisione arbitraria del soggetto. 

Chiarisco: uno stato di necessità autocertificato è logicamente contraddittorio perchè lo stato di necessità si invoca quando una persona commette un atto normalmente punito dalla legge, come un furto o un omicidio, e chiede di essere prosciolto non perchè il fatto non costituisca reato, ma perchè ha agito "in stato di necessità". Esempio: muoio di fame, rubo un prosciutto, non sono punibile perchè ho agito "in stato di necessità". Naufrago, mi aggrappo con un altra persona a un relitto che può tenere a galla uno solo di noi, do una botta in testa al mio compagno e lo faccio annegare, chiedo di essere prosciolto perchè ho agito "in stato di necessità". In entrambi i casi, dovrò dimostrare al giudice che davvero morivo di fame, e davvero il relitto poteva sostenere una persona sola. Se gli presento una autocertificazione il giudice mi spedisce in galera. 

La ragione di questo trucco tipicamente democristiano è semplice: che qualora si dicesse chiaramente e formalmente "la donna ha il diritto di abortire a suo arbitrio", ne conseguirebbero logicamente o l'una o l'altra di due cose piuttosto serie: a) si afferma esplicitamente e formalmente nel giure che il feto NON è una persona, e dunque se ne può disporre a proprio piacimento b) oppure, se si concede che il feto E' una persona, si afferma esplicitamente e formalmente che un privato cittadino ha il diritto di uccidere un'altra persona, a suo arbitrio. Entrambe le possibilità aprono porte logiche inquietanti, e dunque, per salvare capra e cavoli, cioè per concedere nei fatti alle donne il diritto di abortire a proprio arbitrio , e negarlo nel principio, il legislatore ha preso la classica via del "si fa ma non si dice".
L'ha fatto così bene che oggi tutti pensano che la donna "ha il diritto di scegliere" di abortire; mentre in realtà ne ha solo il potere, che è una cosa diversa, a meno che non si pensi che "might makes right".


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La routine era quando si usava come metodo
> Oggi credo che sia meno metodo.


Scusa ma non ho capito.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scuasa tanto, ma la legge almeno la hai letta, o lo dici così "per il sentito dire" filtrato magari dai medici? Chiedo, non è polemica.
> Comunque, copio incollo gli artt.4 e 5 della 194, che non a caso parlano di "interruzione VOLONTARIA della gravidanza", così eliminiamo qualche dubbio:
> 
> _*Articolo 4 *_​_
> ...


La ratio della legge è lo stato di necessità della gestante. La formulazione è annacquatissima (la ratio sopravvive in forma larvale nella dizione "accertamenti sanitari necessari"), ma sempre di stato di necessità si tratta, altrimenti non si vede perchè mai la donna dovrebbe rivolgersi ai medici per ottenere il documento/permesso indispensabile per abortire: se la decisione fosse completamente autonoma e arbitraria, non ce ne sarebbe nessun motivo. Chi volesse abortire si rivolgerebbe al medico, e tranne il caso in cui l'intervento presentasse pericoli per lei, il medico praticherebbe l'aborto senza alcun bisogno di documenti e permessi, esattamente come quando si richiede una prestazione medica qualsiasi, per esempio un intervento chirurgico per la rimozione di una cisti.

 Poi è evidente nella formulazione della legge che si tratta, nei fatti, di uno stato di necessità autocertificato. Uno stato di necessità autocertificato è logicamente contraddittorio, e si traduce, in pratica, in una decisione arbitraria del soggetto. 

 Chiarisco: uno stato di necessità autocertificato è logicamente contraddittorio perchè lo stato di necessità si invoca quando una persona commette un atto normalmente punito dalla legge, come un furto o un omicidio, e chiede di essere prosciolto non perchè il fatto non costituisca reato, ma perchè ha agito "in stato di necessità". Esempio: muoio di fame, rubo un prosciutto, non sono punibile perchè ho agito "in stato di necessità". Naufrago, mi aggrappo con un altra persona a un relitto che può tenere a galla uno solo di noi, do una botta in testa al mio compagno e lo faccio annegare, chiedo di essere prosciolto perchè ho agito "in stato di necessità". In entrambi i casi, dovrò dimostrare al giudice che davvero morivo di fame, e davvero il relitto poteva sostenere una persona sola. Se gli presento una autocertificazione il giudice mi spedisce in galera. 

 La ragione di questo trucco tipicamente democristiano è semplice: che qualora si dicesse chiaramente e formalmente "la donna ha il diritto di abortire a suo arbitrio", ne conseguirebbero logicamente o l'una o l'altra di due cose piuttosto serie: a) si afferma esplicitamente e formalmente nel giure che il feto NON è una persona, e dunque se ne può disporre a proprio piacimento b) oppure, se si concede che il feto E' una persona, si afferma esplicitamente e formalmente che un privato cittadino ha il diritto di uccidere un'altra persona, a suo arbitrio. Entrambe le possibilità aprono porte logiche inquietanti, e dunque, per salvare capra e cavoli, cioè per concedere nei fatti alle donne il diritto di abortire a proprio arbitrio , e negarlo nel principio, il legislatore ha preso la classica via del "si fa ma non si dice".

L'ha fatto così bene che oggi tutti pensano che la donna "ha il diritto di scegliere" di abortire; mentre in realtà ne ha solo il potere, che è una cosa diversa, a meno che non si pensi che "might makes right".


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito.


Prima si usava a mo' di anticoncezionale, ricordo le ns. madri usarlo per non avere il terzo o quarto figlio. Oggi credo di no, solo come ultima ratio ad una situazione particolare


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La ratio della legge è lo stato di necessità della gestante. La formulazione è annacquatissima (la ratio sopravvive in forma larvale nella dizione "accertamenti sanitari necessari"), ma sempre di stato di necessità si tratta, altrimenti non si vede perchè mai la donna dovrebbe rivolgersi ai medici per ottenere il documento/permesso indispensabile per abortire: se la decisione fosse completamente autonoma e arbitraria, non ce ne sarebbe nessun motivo. Chi volesse abortire si rivolgerebbe al medico, e tranne il caso in cui l'intervento presentasse pericoli per lei, il medico praticherebbe l'aborto senza alcun bisogno di documenti e permessi, esattamente come quando si richiede una prestazione medica qualsiasi, per esempio un intervento chirurgico per la rimozione di una cisti.
> 
> Poi è evidente nella formulazione della legge che si tratta, nei fatti, di uno stato di necessità autocertificato. Uno stato di necessità autocertificato è logicamente contraddittorio, e si traduce, in pratica, in una decisione arbitraria del soggetto.
> 
> ...



 No 

 Anzitutto la legge (almeno in punto di interruzione volontaria di gravidanza) NON PARLA di alcuno "stato di necessità".

 La legge parla di _*circostanze *per le quali la prosecuzione della gravidanza, il parto o la maternità comporterebbero un serio pericolo per la sua salute fisica o psichica.
_
 Quindi appunto non già di stato di necessità, bensì di RISCHIO PER LA SALUTE. E da qui si parte.
D'altro canto, quello che dici sarebbe un "artificio legislativo" un po' democristiano, non esiste. E non esiste in quanto, a differenza dello stato di necessità nel diritto penale, che vale da esimente per i reati (che quindi restano fatti antigiuridici colpevoli, ma non punibili), nessun fatto relativo al rischio per la salute qui la legge intende far dimostrare.

 Il perché è assai semplice: la donna non è un'imputata, e il medico non è un giudice.
 E l'aborto fatto nella legalità, per il nostro ordinamento, non è un fatto antigiuridico colpevole.

 Dicevo che si parla quindi di rischio per la salute. Fisica o psichica che sia.

 Sicché l'iter prevede che (oltre ad adoperarsi per dissuaderla) il medico visiti la donna per accertare la gravidanza in atto e, ove il rischio per la salute sia di natura psicologica, provi a dissuaderla.Ribadisco: il medico non è un giudice, e si limita ad attestare la gravidanza (certo: verificando che la stessa non sia in atto da più di tre mesi).

 Se la donna all'esito continua a VOLERE interrompere la gravidanza, il medico semplicemente rilascia un certificato che deve attestare soltanto: 

- lo stato di gravidanza;
- l'avvenuta richiesta di interruzione per rischio alla salute.

 Il medico si limita a questo, e (non a caso) il certificato lo firma anche la donna.

 Direi che la legge per una volta è stata abbastanza chiara.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No
> 
> Anzitutto la legge (almeno in punto di interruzione volontaria di gravidanza) NON PARLA di alcuno "stato di necessità".
> 
> ...


L'interpretazione è sempre soggettiva, se no tante chiacchiere non si farebbero.


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L'interpretazione è sempre soggettiva, se no tante chiacchiere non si farebbero.


L'interpretazione di una legge e' possibile dove la stessa tace, o dove è poco chiara.

Non è questo il caso. Basta leggere. La valutazione del rischio per la salute e' lasciato alla donna, così come la responsabilità delle conseguenze.

Con tutto il rispetto poi.... Di certo l'interpretazione non è appannaggio dei medici obiettori. I quali obiettando esercitano un diritto. E un diritto non necessariamente va esercitato, ben potendosi configurare quale mera facoltà.

Allo stesso modo non e' appannaggio di un giurista intervenire sulle modalità tecniche con cui viene effettuato l'intervento.

Poi le chiacchiere certo ci stanno ovunque, meglio però se su basi non falsate.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'interpretazione di una legge e' possibile dove la stessa tace, o dove è poco chiara.
> 
> Non è questo il caso. Basta leggere. La valutazione del rischio per la salute e' lasciato alla donna, così come la responsabilità delle conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'interpretazione di una legge e' possibile dove la stessa tace, o dove è poco chiara.
> 
> Non è questo il caso. Basta leggere. La valutazione del rischio per la salute e' lasciato alla donna, così come la responsabilità delle conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Sfondi un portone aperto


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No
> 
> Anzitutto la legge (almeno in punto di interruzione volontaria di gravidanza) NON PARLA di alcuno "stato di necessità".
> 
> ...


Non sono un giurista, e non discuto sul tema "stato di necessità c'è/non c'è" nella legge 194, perchè non vorrei dire sciocchezze. Tu ne sai più di me (immagino tu svolga una professione legale), e non dubito che la tua interpretazione sia giuridicamente fondata. Presumo ce ne siano altre.

La legge italiana cerca di fare due cose insieme: dare alla donna il diritto di abortire legalmente, e NON qualificare il feto come pura e semplice res, cosa, come fa ad esempio la legge statunitense sino all'ultimo trimestre di gravidanza. Non è facile. 

Se si considera il feto come cosa, è tutto facile e logico: la donna abortisce quando vuole, a meno che non si consideri come titolare di diritti sulla cosa anche il padre, che allora ci metterà becco anche lui; o soprattutto lui, se si è in una civiltà patriarcale. Nel diritto romano di età classica, per esempio, l'aborto non è penalmente rilevante perchè il nascituro è qualificato come "portio mulieris vel viscerum", anche se il pater familias che lo autorizza incorre nella sanzione etica della nota censoria; in età imperiale precristiana, se rammento bene con Settimio Severo, l'aborto diventa reato, perchè priva il pater familias della possibilità di avere un erede. Nella Grecia antica, oltre alla prescrizione spartana dell'infanticidio eugenetico, c'è Aristotele che considera l'aborto come mezzo di controllo demografico; e però il giuramento di Ippocrate lo proibisce espressamente. 

Se si considera il feto come persona, è facile e logico dedurne una legge che allora vieterà l'aborto tranne nel caso in cui si verifichi, in modo dimostrabile, lo stato di necessità della gestante.

Se non si fa nè l'una nè l'altra cosa, tocca di fare del pattinaggio logico su ghiaccio sottile. Per esempio, la ratio dello stato di necessità, con tanto di certificazione del medico o dello psichiatra, compare chiara come il sole dopo il terzo mese di gravidanza, con "l'aborto terapeutico". Dove sta la differenza tra abortire prima e dopo il terzo mese? Sostanzialmente, nel fatto che se fai un'ecografia a un feto di tre mesi, vedi che è completamente formato, e per affermare che sia una cosa ci vuole un notevole sforzo di fantasia. Così che abbiamo un coso che è una cosa fino al terzo mese, e dal terzo mese in poi diventa una persona. Tanto logico non è, ma c'è una logica anche nelle cose illogiche.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prima si usava a mo' di anticoncezionale, ricordo le ns. madri usarlo per non avere il terzo o quarto figlio. Oggi credo di no, solo come ultima ratio ad una situazione particolare


Non lo so, non ho consultato dati. Ho avuto diverse pazienti che avevano abortito, per le più varie ragioni coscienti e non. Il campione delle mie pazienti non è un campione statistico, sia perchè sono poche, sia perchè sono tutte in condizioni di pagarmi, non sono esoso ma non sono neanche gratis.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non lo so, non ho consultato dati. Ho avuto diverse pazienti che avevano abortito, per le più varie ragioni coscienti e non. Il campione delle mie pazienti non è un campione statistico, sia perchè sono poche, sia perchè sono tutte in condizioni di pagarmi, non sono esoso ma non sono neanche gratis.


Era per dire il prima e il dopo.


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non sono un giurista, e non discuto sul tema "stato di necessità c'è/non c'è" nella legge 194, perchè non vorrei dire sciocchezze. Tu ne sai più di me (immagino tu svolga una professione legale), e non dubito che la tua interpretazione sia giuridicamente fondata. Presumo ce ne siano altre.
> 
> La legge italiana cerca di fare due cose insieme: dare alla donna il diritto di abortire legalmente, e NON qualificare il feto come pura e semplice res, cosa, come fa ad esempio la legge statunitense sino all'ultimo trimestre di gravidanza. Non è facile.
> 
> ...


La "logica" che cerchi tu, sta nel contemperamento degli interessi in gioco. Puoi condividerla o non condividerla. I medici che non la condividono possono rifiutarsi di essere gli esecutori di quella che rimane la volontà della donna, almeno per i primi tre mesi. Può sembrarti illogico che cio' che è considerato alla stregua di una  "cosa" fino al giorno prima, al novantunesimo giorno diventi una persona. Ma la legge quello dice, e nel dirlo e' abbastanza chiara. Possiamo poi parlarne finché vuoi, e anche dire che fino dai primi giorni del concepimento e' assai facile sentire il cuore del bambino che fa tum tum tum velocissimo  .

Tutto quello che vuoi.

Ti posso anche dire che se fossi medico sarei tra gli obiettori.

Ma cio' non toglie che c'è anche un'altra parte di interessi, da contemperare: e che sono interessi (quali il mettere a disposizione il proprio corpo in favore di un altro) che il nostro ordinamento attuale considera meritevoli di tutela. Entro precisi limiti di legalità, che consentono alla madre di volere o non volere, nei primi tre mesi, portare avanti una gravidanza. Il compromesso potrà sembrarti forzato. Ma chi meglio della madre ha interesse a decidere? Certo mi potresti dire perché novanta giorni, e non centoventi, oppure sessanta, o trenta. Sono i limiti della legge, quando prende una chiara posizione.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La "logica" che cerchi tu, sta nel contemperamento degli interessi in gioco. Puoi condividerla o non condividerla. I medici che non la condividono possono rifiutarsi di essere gli esecutori di quella che rimane la volontà della donna, almeno per i primi tre mesi. Può sembrarti illogico che cio' che è considerato alla stregua di una  "cosa" fino al giorno prima, al novantunesimo giorno diventi una persona. Ma la legge quello dice, e nel dirlo e' abbastanza chiara. Possiamo poi parlarne finché vuoi, e anche dire che fino dai primi giorni del concepimento e' assai facile sentire il cuore del bambino che fa tum tum tum velocissimo  .
> 
> Tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> ...



Grazie della replica. Vedi, a me la cosa - il modo in cui affrontiamo l'aborto, pratica che da sempre esiste e per sempre esisterà - interessa sotto due profili, nè il giuridico in senso stretto nè il politico. 

 I profili che mi interessano sono, da un canto quel che dice di noi come civiltà e come cultura; dall'altro, quel che dice alle, non delle, donne: la "persona", come si dice "persona medici", che propone alle donne, invitandole a conformarvisi. 

Delle nostra civiltà e cultura dice, in sintesi, due cose: uno, che siamo duri di cuore e deboli di nervi (non sopportiamo la visione diretta e realistica delle conseguenze della nostra durezza di cuore); due, che ci stiamo congedando dalla cultura cristiana, un congedo di importanza decisiva, perchè sradicando quella radice sradichiamo anche il lascito greco-romano, in pratica ci mettiamo nella condizione di orfani.

Della "persona" che invita le donne ad assumere, mi dice che è la posizione della vittima onnipotente.

"Vittima", perchè tutta la giustificazione etica, giuridica, ideologica della legalizzazione dell'aborto in assenza di una chiara definizione del feto come "cosa" consiste nella "sofferenza" della donna. "Sofferenza", bada bene: cioè un vissuto soggettivo e pertanto indimostrabile e soltanto autocertificabile, non "stato di necessità", che è invece un dato oggettivo e pertanto da dimostrarsi e certificarsi da parte di un terzo imparziale. E' reale la sofferenza della donna che vuole abortire? Certo che è reale, almeno molto spesso è reale e cosciente; e anche se non è cosciente, è nondimeno sempre presente e reale sotto la soglia della coscienza, come ho visto di persona tante volte nel corso delle analisi di donne che hanno abortito. Anzi: quanto meno cosciente era quella sofferenza, prima e dopo l'aborto, tanto più era grave e foriera di gravi conseguenze sulla psiche della donna, e dunque sulla sua vita. La sofferenza è reale, ma perchè mai dovrebbe giustificare il diritto di abortire, cioè di uccidere un innocente (che soffre anche lui, e non solo soffre ma muore)? Tutti soffriamo, e la nostra sofferenza non ci dice proprio nulla sulla natura etica delle nostre azioni: non è vero, naturalmente, che chi soffre è sempre buono o che è sempre una vittima. Chi è qui la vittima, in realtà? La donna che abortisce, o il bambino abortito? 

Onnipotente, perchè questa vittima della sofferenza che è la donna viene insignita, a titolo di risarcimento per la sua condizione vittimaria, del potere legale di vita e di morte, che è il potere più alto e terribile di tutti quelli ascritti al sovrano.

La condizione di vittima onnipotente è una condizione immaginaria, che non ha alcun riscontro nella realtà: è Gesù Cristo che scende dalla croce, fa fuori tutti i cattivi e diventa presidente del governo mondiale, è il bambino che punisce i genitori che lo frustrano e raddrizza il mondo, è, per farla molto corta, una pericolosa trappola in cui cascare, e detto per inciso, una trappola disegnata apposta per farci cascare le donne, perchè incontra una disposizione fondamentale della loro psiche (basta registrare quale sia la punizione idealtipica che la donna commina all'uomo, il muso infelice e depresso, per capire che cosa intendo).


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie della replica. Vedi, a me la cosa - il modo in cui affrontiamo l'aborto, pratica che da sempre esiste e per sempre esisterà - interessa sotto due profili, nè il giuridico in senso stretto nè il politico.
> 
> I profili che mi interessano sono, da un canto quel che dice di noi come civiltà e come cultura; dall'altro, quel che dice alle, non delle, donne: la "persona", come si dice "persona medici", che propone alle donne, invitandole a conformarvisi.
> 
> ...



Ogni cultura e' figlia del tempo in cui si trova. Gli aborti sono sempre esistiti. Prima esistevano come "male", ora esistono come qualcosa che se non è certo  "bene" e' almeno accettato. Io dico che la donna deve poter scegliere. Con tutto ciò che quella scelta può comportare. E' vero che ci stiamo allontanando da un certo tipo di cultura, e' anche però vero che altri  "rovesci della medaglia", di quella stessa cultura, sono lontani da mo'. Un tempo non era neanche la donna a scegliere se abortire o meno. Ma la società era tale che comunque quella donna non poteva essere emarginata causa figli. Prova a trovarti oggi, a vent'anni, single, disoccupata, con un figlio da crescere. Ah. Da crescere non  "alla garibaldina", come si usava fare una volta  (per non andare molto lontano.... Mia nonna a dieci anni era già a lavorare a servizio nelle case).

E prova a cercare un lavoro.

Tutto superabile, certo: peccato che la società non aiuta, e che alla fine una può anche non sentirsela. Siamo già  "orfani" di quelle radici di cui parli.

La vittima? Senz'altro il bambino. Gli effetti che questo può lasciare sulla psiche della donna? li sai senz'altro meglio tu di me, calcola che però secondo me non sono direttamente (e men che meno inversamente) proporzionali alla consistenza di cio' che tu in senso atecnico definisci "stato di necessità".


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ogni cultura e' figlia del tempo in cui si trova. Gli aborti sono sempre esistiti. Prima esistevano come "male", ora esistono come qualcosa che se non è certo  "bene" e' almeno accettato. Io dico che la donna deve poter scegliere. Con tutto ciò che quella scelta può comportare. E' vero che ci stiamo allontanando da un certo tipo di cultura, e' anche però vero che altri  "rovesci della medaglia", di quella stessa cultura, sono lontani da mo'. Un tempo non era neanche la donna a scegliere se abortire o meno. Ma la società era tale che comunque quella donna non poteva essere emarginata causa figli. Prova a trovarti oggi, a vent'anni, single, disoccupata, con un figlio da crescere. Ah. Da crescere non  "alla garibaldina", come si usava fare una volta  (per non andare molto lontano.... Mia nonna a dieci anni era già a lavorare a servizio nelle case).  E prova a cercare un lavoro.  Tutto superabile, certo: peccato che la società non aiuta, e che alla fine una può anche non sentirsela. Siamo già  "orfani" di quelle radici di cui parli.  La vittima? Senz'altro il bambino. Gli effetti che questo può lasciare sulla psiche della donna? li sai senz'altro meglio tu di me, calcola che però secondo me non sono direttamente (e men che meno inversamente) proporzionali alla consistenza di cio' che tu in senso atecnico definisci "stato di necessità".


  Mi permetto di osservare che la società non ha mai aiutato, anzi forse una volta era molto più costrittiva nel senso comune di intendere il fatto. Sono cambiate invece enormemente le nostre aspettative su quello che ci aspettiamo dalla vita e talvolta si sono talmente ingrossate che finiamo per non vedere più nulla e nessuno. Tutto è percepito come un ostacolo nel realizzare un ipertrofico IO.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Da quando c'è vita sulla terra il più forte sopravvive e scrive la storia.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da quando c'è vita sulla terra il più forte sopravvive e scrive la storia.


 Mi permetto di osservare che sopravvive il più adatto all' ambiente (come specie e non certo come individuo). Un microscopico e mutante virus ci puo spedire potenzialmente nel dimenticatoio senza avere nemmeno l' ombra della sbandierarata intelligenza di noi scimmie nude.


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi permetto di osservare che la società non ha mai aiutato, anzi forse una volta era molto più costrittiva nel senso comune di intendere il fatto. Sono cambiate invece enormemente le nostre aspettative su quello che ci aspettiamo dalla vita e talvolta si sono talmente ingrossate che finiamo per non vedere più nulla e nessuno. Tutto è percepito come un ostacolo nel realizzare un ipertrofico IO.


Mi sono spiegata male io. Intendevo le "cellule" di quella società. Una donna non era sola perché comunque era inserita in un contesto familiare che non la lasciava da sola. Neppure economicamente. Oggi le cose sono cambiate. Dal mio punto di vista anche in meglio eh. Considera che fino a circa 60 anni fa non potevamo neppure votare, va da se' che si era sotto la  "tutela" del padre, del marito o del fratello di turno.In questo senso mi riferivo alla. "società". So bene che mai e' esistito un sistema assistenziale che possa dirsi istituzionale, in Italia.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male io. Intendevo le "cellule" di quella società. Una donna non era sola perché comunque era inserita in un contesto familiare che non la lasciava da sola. Neppure economicamente. Oggi le cose sono cambiate. Dal mio punto di vista anche in meglio eh. Considera che fino a circa 60 anni fa non potevamo neppure votare, va da se' che si era sotto la  "tutela" del padre, del marito o del fratello di turno.In questo senso mi riferivo alla. "società". So bene che mai e' esistito un sistema assistenziale che possa dirsi istituzionale, in Italia.


 Una curiosità: mi sembra che le cittadine turche sono arrivate el voto prima delle italiane.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi permetto di osservare che sopravvive il più adatto all' ambiente (come specie e non certo come individuo). Un microscopico e mutante virus ci puo spedire potenzialmente nel dimenticatoio senza avere nemmeno l' ombra della sbandierarata intelligenza di noi scimmie nude.


Il virus in questo caso è più forte


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il virus in questo caso è più forte


  Ma non scrive di storia.  )


----------



## oriente70 (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non scrive di storia.  )


Per fortuna


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2017)

Intanto cattivome, dopo lo sfogo si è dileguato.
Chissà se la ex moglie, che a suo dire leggeva qui, ha reagito a quella dichiarazione?


----------



## oriente70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non dire così se no si inizia a ipotizzare su chi possa essere la moglie e si arriva a 2000 pag


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non dire così se no si inizia a ipotizzare su chi possa essere la moglie e si arriva a 2000 pag


  ma io volevo sapere proprio quello!!! guasta feste


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Una curiosità: mi sembra che le cittadine turche sono arrivate el voto prima delle italiane.


Vero.

E ti dirò di più: non mi pare che le donne, in Italia, abbiano fatto ste grandi battaglie, per arrivare al voto. Il punto è che la società  (intesa proprio nelle sue. "cellule") era in tutto e per tutto differente. Oggi quasi nessuno si sognerebbe di  "tirarsi in casa" la sorella rimasta prematuramente vedova, o di vivere coi nonni. In compenso ci si sposa più tardi, si studia di più e si resta più a lungo in casa di genitori che, tutto sommato, non vedono l'ora che tu esca fuori dalle balle  (e giustamente) 

Un tempo se una restava incinta era la norma ricorrere al  "matrimonio riparatore", e di corsa pure. Così come certa cultura di matrice cattolica faceva sì che lo si facesse (almeno a parole ) " non per piacere mio ma per dare un figlio a Dio". E insomma si... Se la donna lavorava era per necessità, per contribuire all'apporto del "padre di famiglia".

Siamo cambiati, direi, comunque anche nel tessuto, e proprio iniziando dalle cellule. E tanto anche, negli ultimi decenni.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io volevo sapere proprio quello!!! guasta feste


"Purio"...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie per l'informazione e la correzione. Io, che non sono un esperto nel campo, per la verità pensavo alla legalizzazione delle droghe pesanti, sulla quale ho letto e sentito posizioni di persone più competenti di me che dicevano appunto, tra l'altro, che fa aumentare il consumo.


Non credo ci siano paesi al mondo che abbiano anche solo ipotizzato la legalizzazione delle droghe pesanti...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non credo ci siano paesi al mondo che abbiano anche solo ipotizzato la legalizzazione delle droghe pesanti...


Veramente le droghe pesanti, alcune, sono legali per uso medico.


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non credo ci siano paesi al mondo che abbiano anche solo ipotizzato la legalizzazione delle droghe pesanti...


Ripropongo:

https://news.vice.com/it/article/portogallo-droghe-legalizzazione-depenalizzazione

depenalizzato != legalizzato , ma la strada e' quella


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente le droghe pesanti, alcune, sono legali per uso medico.


...credo si parli - almeno qui - di uso 'ricreativo'...a novembre dello scorso anno in ospedale mi hanno dato morfina per tre giorni (ed è stato bellissimo )


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...credo si parli - almeno qui - di uso 'ricreativo'...a novembre dello scorso anno in ospedale mi hanno dato morfina per tre giorni (ed è stato bellissimo )


Mi spiace che tu ne abbia avuto necessità.


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente le droghe pesanti, alcune, sono legali per uso medico.


Mah. In sri Lanka il traffico di stupefacenti era  (ti parlo di anni fa, ora non so) punito con la pena di morte. Eppure tutti coltivavano la cocaina. La masticano in continuazione: mischiano foglie con chiodi di garofano. Escludo sia un uso solo personale: in QUALSIASI giardino botanico, aperto ai turisti, ve ne erano piantagioni. Impossibile non vederle per un turista  (anzi: a dire il vero te le mostravano apposta, e te le offrivano pure dicendo che facevano bene, stimolavano... ).Si è vero: la "coca" viene estratta dalle nervature delle foglie, eppure tantissimi cingalesi hanno problemi  (tumori) alla gola, per quel continuo masticare.Le autorità locali erano ben presenti  (anche perché all'epoca si era in piena guerra civile), ma.... Partecipavano al consumo.Sono le grandi contraddizioni di tanti paesi. Di fronte a un  "no" secco ufficiale. (la pena di morte mica è uno scherzo) la realtà era sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace che tu ne abbia avuto necessità.


Dopo un'operazione come quella la somministrazione di morfina credo sia routine.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. In sri Lanka il traffico di stupefacenti era  (ti parlo di anni fa, ora non so) punito con la pena di morte. Eppure tutti coltivavano la cocaina. La masticano in continuazione: mischiano foglie con chiodi di garofano. Escludo sia un uso solo personale: in QUALSIASI giardino botanico, aperto ai turisti, ve ne erano piantagioni. Impossibile non vederle per un turista  (anzi: a dire il vero te le mostravano apposta, e te le offrivano pure dicendo che facevano bene, stimolavano... ).Si è vero: la "coca" viene estratta dalle nervature delle foglie, eppure tantissimi cingalesi hanno problemi  (tumori) alla gola, per quel continuo masticare.Le autorità locali erano ben presenti  (anche perché all'epoca si era in piena guerra civile), ma.... Partecipavano al consumo.Sono le grandi contraddizioni di tanti paesi. Di fronte a un  "no" secco ufficiale. (la pena di morte mica è uno scherzo) la realtà era sotto gli occhi di tutti.


Se una sanzione non viene applicata è solo facciata.


----------

